# Words Of Hope And Encouragement



## Aquarius

If you have any words of hope and encouragement that helped you work your way through difficult times in your life, this is the place for sharing them. They can be an expression of someone else’s thoughts or something you have written. To get the ball rolling, here is my first contribution: 
 
_*Each Day Is A Precious Gift
*_

_*




*_

God is in everything and everything is God,
And before the Great Father/Mother
We are all equally loved, appreciated and valuable.
The law of life is evolution and our earthly existence is a school
And every human being has to start its learning 
At the very base of the evolutionary spiral.
In the course of many lifetimes,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us slowly works their way 
Forwards and upwards this spiral
Onto ever higher levels of life.

To enable us to do this,
It is necessary to focus only on that which 
Is good, right and beautiful in all situations,
People, animals and things alike.
This is the part of the Divine 
All of us gradually have to bring forth,
Each from within the very core of  their own being.
In this process we become ever more God-like ourselves
And our connection with God and the Angels 
Grows increasingly powerful.

For a long time they have been waiting 
That we should begin to consciously work 
Hand in hand with them, 
So they can show us how, with each new day,
We can do our share of restoring a bit more of
The inner and outer balance of our world,
So that peace may come to us and it at last.

Wise ones, who are aware of these things, 
Know that each new day is a precious gift 
From God and the Angels.
They make the most of every one
By looking forward to everything it is going to bring.
Resting safely in the knowledge that every bit of it 
Is in truth a present from the Highest,
They welcome, greet and bless
Whatever comes their way.

No matter what may befall wise ones,
They remain hopeful and 
And hold steadfast onto their dreams.
They willingly follow their inner guidance
And give of their best at all times,
Trusting that the Universal laws 
Will see to it that in due course
More of the same will return to them.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible*_

_*





*_With the help and will 
Of God and the Angels 
All things are possible.
If our minds can conceive something
And our hearts believe that it can be done,
Then it will be. 

Therefore, beloved Mother/Father Creator,
Through the small still voice of my inner guidance
Help me to make wise choices,
So I can pay my karmic debts.
Grant me the gift of Your courage and strength
To work my way through them and
Save and redeem myself 
By working for the Highest good of all,
Rather than for merely selfish purposes,
The way I did in the past.

Amen

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Written With Love*_

_*



*_

Part of God’s Great design for all life 
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns 
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled 
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience 
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time 
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.
There we have to wait patiently to be granted 
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story. 
By gradually shedding and leaving behind 
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore. 
With the passing of time it takes over 
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.
New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed 
Its planning stage in the spirit world.
This continues until Earth life 
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.
​ Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are then allowed to move on 
To lessons of a more elevated nature and
Forever resting safely in the knowledge 
That they are guiding and protecting us.

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Love?’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Desiderata
*_

_*For The Aquarian Age





*_​Go   quietly amid the noise and haste of our world and remember what peace   there is in silence. As far as possible and without surrendering your   ideals and self-respect, try to be on good terms with everybody. Speak   your truth quietly and clearly. Those who are ready for it will   understand. Anyone who does not may do so later. Let them be. Listen to   the people around you and you are sure to find that there is no such   thing as a dull person and that even the seemingly dull ones can teach   you something. Loud and aggressive folks are vexations to the spirit,   avoid them at all cost. 

 
Everybody is gifted in some special way, so be neither vain nor bitter   about your talents. Although they are as special as anyone else’s, there   will always be someone who is better or worse at certain things than   you are. Waste no time on comparing yourself with others, but enjoy your   own plans and achievements, hopes and dreams. Above all remain   interested in life and diligently apply yourself to whatever tasks are   given to you. However humble they may sometimes appear to you, they are a   precious possession in the changing fortunes of time and will always  be  a valuable contribution to the wholeness of our world. 

Even though there is still much trickery in our world, let that not   blind you to the fact that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and   fair in all your dealings and in everything you do never forget that   whatever we send into our world unerringly finds its way back to us.   Many strive for high ideals, but do not overlook that it often requires   greater heroism to live our daily lives, trusting that things will   change and really get better, that all is well with us and our world and   that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are   possible and miracles do happen.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be cynical in matters   of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and disenchantment of our   world, love is the law of life. It is the eternal evergreen of the   Universe. Never allow it to die in your heart but do your best to love.   Any love given will always return in some way, even though it often  does  not look like it. Only through life’s tests and trials, ups and  downs  can the capacity of our love nature mature and deepen. Therefore,  take  the counsel of the years with kindness and surrender the things  of youth  with grace. Nurture and develop your spiritual strength in  good times,  so it can act as your shield when the going gets rough. 

Do not distress yourself with imaginings and bear in mind that fatigue   and loneliness are the cause of many fears. Beyond a wholesome   discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child   of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars, that we all have a   right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to   learn, and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the great   Universal plan rests safely in God’s hands and is unfolding as it   should. 

Make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you.   And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us   stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and the state of our   world. Each through their own efforts has to save and redeem  themselves  and their own soul. No-one can do it on our behalf. And  whatever your  aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be,  make an effort  to find your soul’s purpose and do your best to fulfil  it. This alone  can bring peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams   that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world   have to learn, for they too serve a wise and higher purpose. Know that   all of it is part of one of our world’s evolutionary phases that will   pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you can   by focussing on the mystery, magic and wonders of our beautiful world.   Look for the wisdom and love behind the surface of life that brings   everything into being and maintains it. Enjoy what it offers and be   content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good outcome   of everything that still has to take place in our world before the great   transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely in the   knowledge that we and our world are secure in the loving hands of God   and the Angels, and that because of this everything is sure to turn out   well in the end.​ 
Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## SilverMoon

.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Eternity Is Today*_







Every new day is a source of mystery
In which past, present and future are one.
Each moment is like a river in which all drops of water 
Are as much linked to their spring on a distant mountain slope,
As they are with our world’s far away blue oceans.

In just the same way this today of ours is part of Eternity.
Every precious moment of it, that’s where we dwell.
Eternity is not something we reach when leaving earthly life. 
The awareness of this demands that we live 
In ways that are worthy of being eternally visible,
So that when we reflect on our present existence 
From the other side of the veil of consciousness 
That separates our two worlds, 
We can do so with gladness and without regrets. 

Now is the time for emptying
Hearts and souls of our lower nature’s characteristics,
Like anger and vengefulness, hatred and greed.
This raises our consciousness and tunes the 
Transmitter/receiver station of our earthly mind 
Into the frequencies of the Christ Spirit.
The more we develop Its characteristics and follow 
Its will and wishes rather than ours, 
The more our whole being
Fills with kindness, compassion and love for all life.
Then at last we are worthy of Eternity.


Ku Sang 1984
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Long And Winding Road

*_​ 





On the long and winding road through life there are times​ When decisions have to be made, 
Choices are hard to come by, solutions scarce 
And constant downpours threaten to ruin our parade.

When that happens, all we can do is let go
And move, praying for courage and strength,
And then handing the lead over to the living God within,
To show us the way forwards to a new dawn.

With this help a way will always be found.
And although it’s true that the process of change often is tough,
We need to think about all the good things that lie ahead,
If only we remain steadfast and patiently wait for them.

Round the very next bend of the road
There could be adventures we would never 
Have dared to imagine even in our wildest dreams.
For those who dare to challenge the status quo
Hopes and wishes may come true in ways we cannot yet perceive
And new friendships found along the way.

There are so many options in life,
And different ways in which it is possible to grow.
Perhaps we shall visit places we never thought existed or
Explore things that have not been tried by anyone before.
Maybe we’ll travel to fabulous faraway worlds
And visit wondrous places where we find 
Warmth, affection, loving and caring
From folks who could have been waiting for us.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings we have to share.
In their midst we may find someone
Who supports us in all we do
And believes in us and the decisions we make, 
Because they know that they are good and wise for us,
Even though they may not be for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Let’s take life one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as we trust and follow our inner guidance,
Without ever looking back,
For that’s not the way we are meant to go. 

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Life Is A Gift And A Blessing
*_






​All  life is a precious gift and a  blessing from the highest levels of  life to ours.  Every one of us has  something special to contribute and  in the fullness  of time is  destined to evolve into a blessing for our  whole world.  Knowing that  God is as much in you and me as in everybody  else, live  your life  joyfully and scatter blessings wherever you go. As  children of  the  Highest Star and the brightest light, the Sun beyond  the Sun, every   blessing brings a ray of light to those who are blessed.  Here is some   expert advice how to go about it:

Blessing is to acknowledge the unlimited good and abundance which is  embedded in the very texture of the Universe and waiting to be called  upon and tapped into by each and every one of us. Therefore, upon waking  up every morning, bless the new day ahead and know that already it is  filled with the unseen good your blessings are going to bring forth for  those you bless.

On passing people in the street, on the bus, in places of work and play,  bless them. The peace of your blessing will accompany them on their way  and the aura of its gentle shine will light their path.

When meeting and talking to people, bless their health, their work,  their joy, all their relationships, the one with God, themselves and all  others. Bless their finances, so they may become abundant. Bless them  in every conceivable way, as every blessing you send out plants seeds of  healing, comfort and healing which one day will grow as flowers of joy  in the waste places of your own life. 

As you walk, bless the city in which you live, its government and  teachers, nurses and street sweepers, children and bankers, priests as  well as prostitutes. The minute anyone expresses the least aggression or  unkindness to you, respond with a blessing. Bless them unconditionally,  sincerely and joyfully, so that your blessing acts as a shield that  protects them against committing misdeeds out of ignorance of their true  nature. At the same time it deflects the arrows anyone may aim at you.

Blessing means to wish unconditionally and totally unrestricted good for  others. The desire to do this rises to the surface of your  consciousness from the deepest innermost wellspring of your being. It  reveals to those in charge of you on the higher and highest levels of  life that you revere and  kneel before our Creator’s gifts. Pray that  those who receive your blessings will be made whole and therefore holy.  Blessing invokes the special attention of the Divine to bring health and  wellbeing to the people you are sending it to. We ourselves cannot  provide any of these things, but merely act as channels through which  life’s abundance flows. 

To bless all without any discrimination is the ultimate form of giving  and the best thing is that those you bless will never know who sent them  the sudden rays of Sun that burst through the clouds surrounding them.  Although you are unlikely to ever actually see the light each blessing  brings into another’s life, you can rely on it that it will be there.

When something goes completely wrong in your day, an unexpected event  knocks you down and your plans to pieces, bless the situation because  life is teaching you a lesson, and the very event you believe to be  unwanted, in truth you yourself called forth, so that you should learn a  certain lesson against you would otherwise balk. Bless everything that  comes your way, because everything that happens is always a blessing –  only sometimes it comes in disguise. You can be sure that the Angels are  always there to pick you up and get you going again, if you but trust. 

Blessing is an acknowledgement of the omnipresent, universal beauty of  the things that to this day are hidden from earthly eyes. It activates  the law of attraction which, even from the furthest reaches of the  Universe  can bring into your life exactly what you need in any given  moment to experience and enjoy.

Passing a prison, mentally bless its inmates. Bless their true nature of  innocence, goodness, gentleness and kindness, the pure essence of their  being and send them unconditional forgiveness. Also bless their small  earthly self who is as yet unaware of the higher aspects of its own  nature. Bear in mind that everyone at some time or another is a prisoner  of their self-image, that in the courtyard of a jail people who are  free and unshackled on their inner level, and that citizens of countries  where freedom reigns can be prisoners if their hearts and thoughts are  filled with too many earthly desires and fear. 

Passing a hospital, bless the wholeness of all its patients, as during  the time of their suffering their wholeness is waiting to be  re-discovered and return to them. When you see someone in tears and/or  seemingly broken by life, bless their vitality and joy and with this  help it to return to them. Remind yourself frequently that our material  senses frequently present an inverted image of the ultimate splendour  and perfection which can be perceived when our inner vision develops.

As it is impossible to bless someone and judge them at the same time,  hold constantly on to your deep and hallowed desire to bless and heal  all you meet. This helps you to evolve into a true healer, maker of  peace and bringer of light, who one day will be able to recognise the  presence of God in everything. 

Bless Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, human and animal, vegetable and  mineral, for each one of them is giving us of their abundance. Bless  the powerful spiritual force that is constantly at work behind the  scenes of our earthly existence. Angels and Masters, spirit guides and  helpers are doing their best to bring God’s great evolutionary plan into  manifestation here, ensuring that we and our world are moving ever  forwards on the upwards winding spiral of life. This great force of  light from the highest levels of life is the most essential part of  everything on our planet. It brings us into this life, sustains us while  we are here and takes us out of it again, when the time for doing so  has come. Without this force there would be no life on the Earth.  Guiding and protecting all of it, as well as that which exists anywhere  else in the whole of Creation, this force assists us and Mother Earth  with our personal and collective evolution. 

It is the power behind the throne of God and all physical manifestation,  from its lowest to its highest point, connecting every part of life  anywhere upwards through the spheres with the most elevated levels. This  force, invisible to earthly eyes, works through each physical aspect of  Mother Earth as well as with all other planets in existence anywhere in  the whole of Creation. Spiritually, there is no separation between any  form of life, on all its levels and therefore no such thing as splendid  isolation. All is of one construction and together forms one harmonious  whole. 

What to this day appears to be erroneous, evil and destructive in our  world, has behind it the power, wisdom and love of the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, who designs and with the help of the  forces of light carries out its evolutionary plan to perfection. This is  the power that guides and links all lifeforms with each other and in  the end brings good out of apparent evil.

Our world would not be complete without you and me, and everybody else.  So now go ahead and bless with all your heart and soul. Every one of us  is a ray of light and each blessing we send out brings light to those   who are blessed. And when it returns – as it inevitably will – it  increases the vibration of our own body of light, that of Mother Earth  and all humankind. 

Bless all who are sharing your lifepath with you and bless those who are  ceaselessly toiling in the background of life, unseen to earthly eyes,  behind the realities of Earth life. Bless your family and friends, but  why stop there? Bless every one of your siblings in the great family of  humankind.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’

From ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’
By Pierre Pradervand
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Our World Needs You’
•  ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Footprints*







 In dreamtime a man was taken by his Highest Self
To take a look at the Akashic Records. 
On something like a huge screen 
Scenes from his life could be seen.
First he saw himself walking along a beach 
With someone of whom he thought it was God. 
In each episode at first he saw 
Two sets of footprints in the sand.
He assumed that one of them belonged 
To him and the other one to God.

But after a while he noticed that 
Many times along the pathway of his life
There was only one set of footprints.
This seemed to coincide with
The lowest and saddest times in his life.
As this bothered him, he asked his companion:
‘God, you said that once I decided to follow You,
You would walk with me all the way.
Yet, I have noticed that during my most troubled times
There only ever was one set of footprints.
That doesn’t make any sense to me.
Why when I needed you most, 
Were you not there for me?’

His companion replied: 
‘My dear and precious child,
I am your Guardian Angel, 
Appointed by the Highest Forces of life
To watch over every step you make.
I love you and I shall never leave you.
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Is our God. S/He is in everything,
Therefore as much part of you as of me. 
And because on the inner level all life is one,
You and I are one. 
That’s why I could never desert you.
The reason for occasionally seeing 
But one set of footprints is that,
During the times of humankind’s
Most severe trials and tribulations,
We Guardian Angels are allowed to 
Carry our human charges for a while.

When things have come right and 
You are strong enough to walk on your own again,
We have to put you down, but do not go from you.
Once more we are then working in the background
Of your life, invisible to earthly eyes,
Guiding and protecting you,
To ensure that the essence of your being,
Your spirit and soul, come to no harm.’

Created by Anon.
Adapted for the Age of Aquarius,
the time for finding out what really happens
in the spiritual background of life.
Strictly for those who are ready to receive it. 
By Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Time Is Now
*_
​ 




​ Time for celebration, relaxation and inspiration,
For new beginnings and finding better ways of being.
Time for fresh creation and affirmation,
For experiencing beauty and love
In more meaningful ways.

Time for living and forgiving, 
For healing ourselves, each other and our world.
For listening to intuition and inspiration, 
So that healing may flow through us,
Showing us ways of conducting our lives
More wholly and meaningfully.
For reaching out to each other in friendship 
Learning to love wisely,
Totally and unconditionally.
Finding fulfilment by doing
Things for our planet and healing it,
Instead of merely taking from it.

Time for striving to fulfil our own Highest potential,
As well as that of all humankind and the Earth.
Every one of us doing their share of making 
God’s greatest dreams and ambitions 
For us and our world come true, 
With our help.
Time for living in peace and kinship 
With all sentient beings in this world
And our other world.

Time for freedom from all oppression,
Especially of the spiritual kind.
Shedding false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Which far too long stopped us from recognising our true nature
And acting in keeping with it. 
Time for walking our talk,
Living our ideals and following our 
Highest aspirations by refusing to give in 
To the desires of our lower earthly nature,
Resisting selfishness and greed and
Setting an example others may wish to follow.

Time for sewing fresh seeds,
In our own hearts and minds and those of others.
Mustering the courage to be heard 
With the voice of our true selves,
So that we may fully become once more 
That which we always have been,
Since long before all life on this planet began:
Children of God, whose nature is love.

That’s why I’m telling you: ‘The time is now!’

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ _*




*_
  With the help and will 
Of God and the Angels 
All things are possible.
If our minds can conceive something
And our hearts believe that it can be done,
Then it will be. 

Therefore, beloved Mother/Father Creator,
Through the small still voice of my inner guidance
Help me to make wise choices,
So I can pay my karmic debts.
Grant me the gift of Your courage and strength
To work my way through them and
Save and redeem myself 
By working for the Highest good of all,
Rather than for merely selfish purposes,
The way I did in the past.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Desiderata

For The Aquarian Age






*_​Go   quietly amid the noise and haste of our world and remember what peace   there is in silence. As far as possible and without surrendering your   ideals and self-respect, try to be on good terms with everybody. Speak   your truth quietly and clearly. Those who are ready for it will   understand. Anyone who does not may do so later. Let them be. Listen to   the people around you and you are sure to find that there is no such   thing as a dull person and that even the seemingly dull ones can teach   you something. Loud and aggressive folks are vexations to the spirit and are best avoided at all cost. 

 Everybody is gifted in some special way, so be neither vain nor bitter   about your talents. Although they are as special as anyone else’s, there   will always be someone who is better or worse at certain things than   you are. Waste no time on comparing yourself with others, but enjoy your   own plans and achievements, hopes and dreams. Above all remain   interested in life and diligently apply yourself to whatever tasks are   given to you. However humble they may sometimes appear to you, they are a   precious possession in the changing fortunes of time and will always  be  a valuable contribution to the wholeness of our world. 

Even though there is still much trickery in our world, let that not   blind you to the fact that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and   fair in all your dealings and in everything you do never forget that   whatever we send into our world unerringly finds its way back to us.   Many strive for high ideals, but do not overlook that it often requires   greater heroism to live our daily lives, trusting that things will   change and really get better, that all is well with us and our world and   that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are   possible and miracles do happen.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be cynical in matters   of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and disenchantment of our   world, love is the law of life. It is the eternal evergreen of the   Universe. Never allow it to die in your heart but do your best to love.   Any love given will always return in some way, even though it often  does  not look like it. Only through life’s tests and trials, ups and  downs  can the capacity of our love nature mature and deepen. Therefore,  take  the counsel of the years with kindness and surrender the things  of youth  with grace. Nurture and develop your spiritual strength in  good times,  so it can act as your shield when the going gets rough. 

Do not distress yourself with imaginings and bear in mind that fatigue   and loneliness are the cause of many fears. Beyond a wholesome   discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child   of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars, that we all have a   right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to   learn, and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the great   Universal plan rests safely in God’s hands and is unfolding as it   should. 

Make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you.   And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us   stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and the state of our   world. Each through their own efforts has to save and redeem  themselves  and their own soul. No-one can do it on our behalf. And  whatever your  aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be,  make an effort  to find your soul’s purpose and do your best to fulfil  it. This alone  can bring peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams   that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world   have to learn, for they too serve a wise and higher purpose. Know that   all of it is part of one of our world’s evolutionary phases that will   pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you can   by focussing on the mystery, magic and wonders of our beautiful world.   Look for the wisdom and love behind the surface of life that brings   everything into being and maintains it. Enjoy what it offers and be   content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good outcome   of everything that still has to take place in our world before the great   transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely in the   knowledge that we and our world are secure in the loving hands of God   and the Angels, and that because of this everything is sure to turn out   well in the end.

Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Eternity Is Today*_







Every new day is part of the mystery
In which past, present and future are one.
Each moment is like a river in which all drops of water 
Are as much linked to their spring on a distant mountain slope,
As they are with the oceans of our world.

In just the same way this today of ours is part of Eternity.
Every precious moment of it, that’s where we dwell.
Eternity is not something we reach when leaving earthly life. 
The awareness of this demands that we live 
In ways that are worthy of being eternally visible,
So that when we reflect on our present existence 
From the other side of the veil of consciousness 
That separates our two worlds, 
We can do so with gladness and without regrets. 

Now is the time for emptying
Hearts and souls of our lower nature’s characteristics,
Like anger and vengefulness, hatred and greed.
This raises our consciousness and tunes the 
Transmitter/receiver station of our earthly mind 
Into the frequencies of the Christ Spirit.
The more we develop Its characteristics and follow 
Its will and wishes rather than ours, 
The more our whole being
Fills with kindness, compassion and love for all life.
Then at last we are worthy of Eternity.

Ku Sang 1984
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Long And Winding Road
*_






On the long and winding road through life there are times
When decisions have to be made, 
Choices are hard to come by, solutions scarce 
And constant downpours threaten to ruin our parade.

When that happens, all we can do is let go
And move, praying for courage and strength,
And then handing the lead over to the living God within,
To show us the way forwards to a new dawn.

With this help a way will always be found.
And although it’s true that the process of change often is tough,
We need to think about all the good things that lie ahead,
If only we remain steadfast and patiently wait for them.

Round the very next bend of the road
There could be adventures we would never 
Have dared to imagine even in our wildest dreams.
For those who dare to challenge the status quo
Hopes and wishes may come true in ways we cannot yet perceive
And new friendships found along the way.

There are so many options in life,
And different ways in which it is possible to grow.
Perhaps we shall visit places we never thought existed or
Explore things that have not been tried by anyone before.
Maybe we’ll travel to fabulous faraway worlds
And visit wondrous places where we find 
Warmth, affection, loving and caring
From folks who could have been waiting for us.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings we have to share.
In their midst we may find someone
Who supports us in all we do
And believes in us and the decisions we make, 
Because they know that they are good and wise for us,
Even though they may not be for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Let’s take life one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as we trust and follow our inner guidance,
Without ever looking back,
For that’s not the way we are meant to go. 

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Footprints

*





 In dreamtime a man was taken by his Highest Self
To take a look at the Akashic Records. 
On something like a huge screen 
Scenes from his life could be seen.
First he saw himself walking along a beach 
With someone of whom he thought it was God. 
In each episode at first he saw 
Two sets of footprints in the sand.
He assumed that one of them belonged 
To him and the other one to God.

But after a while he noticed that 
Many times along the pathway of his life
There was only one set of footprints.
This seemed to coincide with
The lowest and saddest times in his life.
As this bothered him, he asked his companion:
‘God, you said that once I decided to follow You,
You would walk with me all the way.
Yet, I have noticed that during my most troubled times
There only ever was one set of footprints.
That doesn’t make any sense to me.
Why when I needed you most, 
Were you not there for me?’

His companion replied: 
‘My dear and precious child,
I am your Guardian Angel, 
Appointed by the Highest Forces of life
To watch over every step you make.
I love you and I shall never leave you.
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Is our God. S/He is in everything,
Therefore as much part of you as of me. 
And because on the inner level all life is one,
You and I are one. 
That’s why I could never desert you.
The reason for occasionally seeing 
But one set of footprints is that,
During the times of humankind’s
Most severe trials and tribulations,
We Guardian Angels are allowed to 
Carry our human charges for a while.

When things have come right and 
You are strong enough to walk on your own again,
We have to put you down, but do not go from you.
Once more we are then working in the background
Of your life, invisible to earthly eyes,
Guiding and protecting you,
To ensure that the essence of your being,
Your spirit and soul, come to no harm.’

Created by Anon.
Adapted for the Age of Aquarius,
the time for finding out what really happens
in the spiritual background of life.
Strictly for those who are ready to receive it. 
By Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Time Is Now
*_
​ 




​ Time for celebration, relaxation and inspiration,
For new beginnings and finding better ways of being.
Time for fresh creation and affirmation,
For experiencing beauty and love
In more meaningful ways.

Time for living and forgiving, 
For healing ourselves, each other and our world.
For listening to intuition and inspiration, 
So that healing may flow through us,
Showing us ways of conducting our lives
More wholly and meaningfully.
For reaching out to each other in friendship 
Learning to love wisely,
Totally and unconditionally.
Finding fulfilment by doing
Things for our planet and healing it,
Instead of merely taking from it.

Time for striving to fulfil our own Highest potential,
As well as that of all humankind and the Earth.
Every one of us doing their share of making 
God’s greatest dreams and ambitions 
For us and our world come true, 
With our help.
Time for living in peace and kinship 
With all sentient beings in this world
And our other world.

Time for freedom from all oppression,
Especially of the spiritual kind.
Shedding false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Which far too long stopped us from recognising our true nature
And acting in keeping with it. 
Time for walking our talk,
Living our ideals and following our 
Highest aspirations by refusing to give in 
To the desires of our lower earthly nature,
Resisting selfishness and greed and
Setting an example others may wish to follow.

Time for sewing fresh seeds,
In our own hearts and minds and those of others.
Mustering the courage to be heard 
With the voice of our true selves,
So that we may fully become once more 
That which we always have been,
Since long before all life on this planet began:
Children of God, whose nature is love.

That’s why I’m telling you: ‘The time is now!’

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On This Special Day And Every Day
*_
​ 





May the Road rise to meet you,
The Wind be always at your back,
The Sun shine warm upon your face,
The Rain fall soft upon your Fields,

And until we meet each other,
One of these days,
May God hold you in the hollow of His hand.

An Irish Blessingway

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Mountain Of Life
*_
​ 




​ We are all climbing different paths up the mountain of life
And everybody sometimes must experience hardship and strife.
Many paths lead up the mountain of life,
And some of its climbs feel like the point of a knife.

Some paths are short and others are long,
Who can say which one is right or wrong?
The beauty of truth is that each way has its own song,
By listening closely we find where we belong.

So climb your own path true and strong,
But respect all other truths, too,
For your way for others may well be wrong.

Dan Inosanto
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Can Do It!*_







You don’t need to be told:
‘Life’s not easy and some hills are hard to climb!’ 
You don’t need to be told:
‘Have patience, it’ll all come in good time!’ 

You’ve got enough determination
To see you through,
And if you muster the patience,
Good luck will come, too.

You may have to weather a storm or two,
But don’t put your plans on the shelf.
You’ll only get where you’re going
By believing in yourself.

So go on, give life your best shot.
Success will not pass you by,
If you remember that the only failures
Are those who never try.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Take These Broken Wings*_







Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of every human soul
And the soul of our whole world.
Lift us on the mighty wings of Your sacred 
Wisdom and Truth, which now flows directly
From Your loving heart into the hearts and souls
Of those who are ready to receive it,
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Can act as Your channels for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Amen

Recommended Viewing:
• ‘I can fly! I really can!’

​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*When The Sun Refuses To Shine

*_





​ When the Sun refuses to shine on your day,
And you’re finding it hard to cope,
When you’re seeing more rain clouds
Than stars in the sky,
And you feel like giving up hope,

That’s the time when someone comes along
With a smile and a warm hug that says:
‘It’s okay – tomorrow will be a better day,
So, don’t give up now, for brighter moments
For you are surely on their way!’

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Never Walk Alone

*_






When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of a lark.

Walk on, through the wind.
Walk on, through the rain.
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on, walk on with hope in your heart,
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

Richard Rogers

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Believe In Angels*_







I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see,
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

Abba

I share this dream.
How about you?


Recommended Viewing:
‘I Believe In Angels’


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*In Times Of Great Struggle
*_
​ _*




*_​ When the world pushes us to our knees,
We have found the best position for praying.
Before we do, we do well to remind ourselves that
True happiness does not consist of living in a world
Where everything is already perfect and beautiful.
It does grow from the ability of peering 
Beyond the ends of our noses 
And the imperfections of our world,
Towards the higher purpose of life.

Only then can the perfected and beautiful self be perceived
That dwells deep within everybody’s core.
The Divine spark is in everyone and
It makes no difference whether
It is already visible in someone or not.
Even in the lowest and meanest of us earthlings 
It is merely waiting to wake up from its slumbers
And brought forth, just the way it once did in you and me.
Developing it is every human being’s
Highest potential and birthright.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## bobo

' -also this is going to pass' !!


----------



## Aquarius

_*Bridges*_

_*



*_

Don’t cross any bridges until they come into view
And stop wasting time wondering what you might do,
In case disaster or adversity comes your way.
It may never happen, it may never be.

Wise ones know that anticipating future trouble 
Is more than foolish because thought is the most powerful force
In the whole of Creation and as a co-creator with God, 
Every human being is constantly in the process of creating something.
Our own thoughts have created the realities of our present existence
And through dwelling on negative things that could happen to us,
We could be creating them, right there and then.
Wise ones wait until they are up against something 
And then ask their Highest Self to intervene,
Trusting that something unexpected and unforeseen
Might be waiting for them around the corner
That changes everything.

Whenever in future your Karma presents you with the bill 
For some of your debts in the spiritual ledger of life, 
You left behind unpaid in previous lifetimes and this one,
Say to yourself: ‘God is with me and all is well.’
This calls God and the Angels into action.
They can then supply you with their strength and courage
And intuitively show you how to work your way 
Through whatever you have to face. 

With the passing of time,
That’s how bridges of love and hope, 
Faith and trust are constructed.
The more we walk across them,
The stronger they grow
For God and the Angels to reach us 
And communicate with us, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Through our inner guidance they can then 
Safely steer us through anything.

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Eternity*_

_*




*_

Eternity is not the hereafter.
Eternity has nothing to do with time.
This is _*it*_!
If you don’t get it here, you won’t get it anywhere.
The experience of Eternity right here and now
Is the function of life.
Heaven is not the place to have the experience,
The place is _*here*_!

Joseph Campbell

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*If I Can Help Somebody*_







If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

And if you and I can occasionally help someone to find a new understanding 
of their true nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence, 
then our present lifetime will not have been in vain.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Greatest Glory
*_

_*




*_​Life is a gift, so make it count and  never give up on what you believe in. Be brave and make mistakes,  because they teach us more than our successes. Instead of feeling bad  about them, it is better by far to  appreciate our blunders for helping  us to become better people and to acknowledge that our successes  in  life could only grow from what we learnt from our slip-ups.
​
The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall.
Confucius 551-479 BC

Therefore, only look down on someone when you are giving them a helping hand to get up.

* * *
​


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

_*The Weaver
*_
​ _*




*_
​ My life is but a weaving
Between my Creator and me.
I cannot choose the colours,
As S/He worketh steadily.

Oft-times S/He weaveth sorrow,
And I, in foolish pride,
Forget S/He sees the upper
And I the underside.

Not till the loom is silent
And the shuttles cease to fly,
Shall God unroll the canvas
And explain the reasons why

The dark threads are as needful
In the Weaver’s skilful hand,
As the threads of gold and silver
In the pattern S/He has planned.

S/He knows and loves and cares –
Nothing this truth can dim,
And S/He gives the best to those
Who leave the choice to Her/Him.

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## bobo

[video=youtube_share;xnFZFf8qLSA]https://youtu.be/xnFZFf8qLSA[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, Bobo, and

_*On This Special Day And Every Day
*_
​ 





May the Road rise to meet you,
The Wind be always at your back,
The Sun shine warm upon your face,
The Rain fall soft upon your Fields,

And until we meet each other,
One of these days somewhere, maybe in the world of light,
May God hold you in the hollow of His hand.

An Irish Blessingway

* * *
​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Travelling Through Life*_







Our travels through life do not always remain the same.
For each one of us, there are likely to be years of
Happiness and suffering,
Abundance and poverty,
Hope and disappointment,
As well as of
Building-up and breaking-down.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘Travellers’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Courage To Live
*_
​ _*



*_

  O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of the whole of Creation, 
Reach out to all who have tried and seemingly failed,
To bring them your comfort and love.
Those whose hopes have been dimmed,
And whose faith has paled,
Lift into the radiance of your Divine wisdom, I pray,
And help them to trust again.

To those who are frightened and lonely,
Feeling hurt and helpless, 
Baffled and blind, failing to understand 
Why they are in this life and falsely 
Believing that this dark and tangled earthly road 
Is all there is to their existence,
Bring them a ray of hope in the form of a friend,
Someone who understands.

Touch with the flame of Your Heavenly fire
All hope that has burned low
And rekindle the faith that has died.
Show each one of us, 
Your beloved children of the Earth,
How to walk steadfastly, 
Hand in hand with You and the Angels
Through following the guidance we receive
From the innermost core of our being, 
Where You and they dwell.

O Great White Spirit,
Show us the way,
Ever onwards, forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
Help the ones who are stumbling and falling by the wayside,
To awaken into the knowledge of their true nature
And a renewed understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of their life,
So they can begin to move among their fellow beings
With renewed love in their hearts.
Grant them the gift of enough faith and courage to try,
Whenever this becomes necessary,
All over again.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Stepping Stones*_

_*



*_

Earth life has many stepping stones 
That help us find our way,
Across its busy stream,
As we wade through it, day by day.

At times the waters rise and overflow,
And the future looks far from clear.
No way there seems to be across
And the stones all disappear.

Wait until the flow subsides
And the path is more clearly shown.
When we look ahead the future is bright,
And again we can see and use 
Every single stone.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our Pathway Through Life
*_
​





 ‘What we do as we move forward through  our life can be compared to us laying down paving, as we absorb and  apply various principles and shed our negative aspects and attitudes to  replace them with new and positive ones. The path itself is, within  general parameters, already set down before us but in setting the paving  tiles in place by our efforts we are slowly, one by one, consolidating  our path and giving it a definition. It may well be that at times we  falter or take a step backwards, but the tiles remain in place and give  us a firm footing when we tread there again. We never destroy what we  have created in this way, even if we slide back a long way and return to  it, tired and bruised but a lot wiser.’

​From ‘The Milk Is White’
By kind permission of the author.

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Light At The End Of The Tunnel*_

_*



*_

There’s light at the end of each tunnel
And calm at the end of every storm.
There’s rest at the end of life’s journey
And a place that’s welcoming and warm.

There’s a Star on top of the spiritual mountain,
We can touch when the last crag has been scaled.
There’s a certain reward for the faithful,
Whenever they think they have failed.

There’s spring at the end of each winter
And behind each black cloud, there is blue.
There’s a song at the heart of all sorrow
And happiness waiting for you.

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sometimes
*_
​ 




​ Sometimes things don’t go
From bad to worse.
Some years, tender things survive the frost,
Green thrives and crops do not fail.
Sometimes we aim high and things goes well.

Sometimes a nation steps back from war,
Elects an honest man and decides to care enough
Not to leave strangers poor.
In some lifetimes we fulfil the purpose we are here for.

Sometimes our best intentions do not go amiss.
Sometimes we do as we are meant to.
Sometimes the Sun does melt a field of sorrow
That seemed frozen too hard.
And I hope that this happens for you.

Sheelagh Pugh
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Live Through The Winter
*_
​ _*




*_
​We have to endure dark and frosty winters,
If we wish to experience spring,
And the woods have to be cold and silent,
Before the skylark can take to its wing.

Plants have to be buried in darkness,
Before they can bud and then bloom,
And the sweetest, warmest sunshine
Comes after each storm and gloom.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Beauty*_

_*





*_
​To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross,  Swiss Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who  have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own  way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out  of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a  fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that  fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with  the pain of others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only  grow and evolve on the Earth plane. 

The small earthly self of those who emerge with these qualities from  their suffering has died on the cross of Earth life. The characteristics  of their Christ nature are breaking through and their spirit and soul  has been resurrected. Through their behaviour to the world around them  it is taking to its spiritual wings and doing its share of establishing  God’s kingdom on the Earth 

Physical beauty as often as not goes only skin-deep and with the passing  of time it goes from us in any case. At the latest this happens when we  leave our earthly existence behind. But any kind of inner beauty we  have found by then is ours to keep forever and it was the wisdom of the  Highest who decreed that this can only be done in earthly life. That’s  the only thing we take with us into Eternity and when we do, it  considerably eases our pathway through life during all subsequent  earthly sojourns.
​ 
I know which kind of beauty I prefer. How about you?

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Overflowing Cup*_

_*




*_
I have never made a fortune.
It’s probably too late for that by now,
But I don’t worry about it much
‘Cos I’m happy anyhow.
As I’ve been walking along life’s way,
I’ve been reaping better than I sowed
And am drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I haven’t got many riches,
And sometimes the going’s tough,
But I’ve got loving ones around me
And with that I’m rich enough.
I thank You God for your blessings,
And the mercies You have bestowed.
I’m drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I remember times when things went wrong
And my faith wore somewhat thin.
But then at once the dark clouds broke,
And the Sun peeped through again.
Please help me God not to gripe 
About the tough rows I have hoed,
Instead give thanks and praise to You
That I’m still drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

If You give me strength and courage,
When the way grows steep and rough,
I’ll not ask for other blessings
As I’m already blessed enough.
And may I never be too busy,
To help others bear their loads,
So I can drink from my saucer,
Each time my cup has overflowed.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*No Regrets*_

_*



*_

Life is too short to spend it regretting things.
Love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t. 
Never forget that everything in earthly life 
Is of a temporary nature and but a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
Because contains it some kind of a lesson.
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and 
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
So, when in future something changes 
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow it to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that, 
As long as we grow and learn something 
From every experience, 
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.


Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*There’s A Reason
*_
​ _*




*_
​ For every pain we have to bear,
For every burden and every care,
There’s a wise and higher reason.

For every grief that bows our head,
For every teardrop that we shed,
There’s a reason.

For every hurt and for every plight,
For every lonely and pain-racked night,
There’s a reason.

But, if we trust the Highest the way we should,
Eventually it all works out for our good,
For S/He knows the reason.

​ Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Weaver*_

_*



*_

My life is but a weaving
Between my Creator and me.
I cannot choose the colours,
As S/He worketh steadily.

Oft-times S/He weaveth sorrow,
And I, in foolish pride,
Forget S/He sees the upper
And I the underside.

Not till the loom is silent
And the shuttles cease to fly,
Shall God unroll the canvas
And explain the reasons why

The dark threads are as needful
In the Weaver’s skilful hand,
As the threads of gold and silver
In the pattern S/He has planned.

S/He knows and loves and cares –
Nothing this truth can dim,
And S/He gives the best to those
Who leave the choice to Her/Him.

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Life Without Pain




*_

The wisdom and love of 
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Never promised that Earth life 
Would be without pain,
Laughter without sorrow,
Sunshine without rain.

What S/He does guarantee us
Is enough strength for each day,
Comfort for our tears
And light all the way –
To eventually take us back home 
Into the conscious awareness of 
Our true nature and oneness with Him/Her
And all life.

Wherever our predestined lifepath may take us,
God and the Angels provide us
With the courage and strength
To walk through it and
Come out the other end,
Happy and smiling.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Strength And Courage
*_







 ‘Courage is not having the strength to go on.
It is going on when you don’t have the strength.’
Theodore Roosevelt 

It takes strength to be firm
And courage to be gentle.

It takes strength to stand guard
And courage to let down your guard.

It takes strength to conquer
And courage to surrender.

It takes strength to be certain
And courage to have doubts.

It takes strength to fit in
And courage to stand out.

It takes strength to feel a friend’s pain
And courage to feel your own.

It takes strength to hide your own pain
And courage to show it.

It takes strength to endure abuse
And courage to put a stop to it.

It takes strength to stand alone
And courage to lean on another.

It takes strength to love
And courage to be loved.

It takes strength to survive
And courage to live.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Best Is Yet To Be
*_
​ 




​ The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation
Is waiting for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Never Give Up
*_
​ _*




*_​ When cares threaten to overtake you
And you’re waiting for the sky to clear,
Remember that life is a series of changes,
And a brighter tomorrow is always near.

Each day is a brand new beginning,
And each one brings a beautiful dawn.
So, when you come to the end of your rope,
Tie a knot in the end and hang on, 
Filled with hope.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Fear
*_
​ _*



*_

What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence and practising it safely in the knowledge 
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness 
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There no longer is any death for us, 
Merely transformations
From one life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘There Is No Death’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Flower Garden Of The Years
*_
​ _*



*_

Count your garden by the flowers,
Never by the leaves that fall.
Count your joys by golden hours,
Never when life’s worries call.

Count your days by smiles, not tears,
And when birthdays come around,
Count your age by friends, not years,
And the gifts of love you’ve found.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Hope
*_
_




_
The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before.
They are realistic and justified because they are built on
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective,
Our existence is indeed a very good one.

Hope springs eternally from
The inner guidance every human being receives.
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them.
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life.

Coaxed onwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life by
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength,
Courage and determination we need to endure
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love
That through famines and wars,
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world
Inexorably onwards and upwards
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home,
The world of light, where those
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Each Day Is A New Beginning
*
​ _*




*_​ Each day is a new beginning.
Let’s start it with a smile.
And practise the art of living
By doing things worthwhile,
Like loving and forgiving,
And creating time to spare,
For making someone happy
And showing how much we care.

May we never forget that
Each day is a gift from the Highest
And give thanks and praise for it.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Ruru

*LIVE* today like you're going to *DIE* tomorrow.


----------



## JustRob

Ruru said:


> *LIVE* today like you're going to *DIE* tomorrow.



Many, including children, did yesterday in the Manchester Arena bombing. No words suffice.


----------



## Penless

Always do your best, and even if you don't do well, you can die proudly having reached your full potential. 

Smile, and the world smiles back. Frown, and ... (anyone care to help out? ^^ )


----------



## Aquarius

*Sweet Surrender
*
​ _*




*_​  Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end’

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Greetings To The Dawn
*
​ _*




*_​ With each new dawn
Begin to look forward to the new day and
The whatever it is going to bring. 
And in every experience that comes your way
Search for the teaching it contains.
As that is the essence of your earthly existence,
Greet it with love and do not begrudge anything.

Each day’s brief course is a moment in Eternity 
That not only holds the truths and realities 
Of everything that already exists, 
But also the glory of new action, the joy of growing 
And becoming an ever more perfect and beautiful being.

When you focus on today and the moment 
You realise that it is always NOW
And yesterday is but a dream,
While tomorrow will always remain just a vision.

Each day that is lived with the consciousness 
Of the purpose of our being here, 
Looking for the good in all people and things,
Aware that they are coming our way
To fulfil a wise higher purpose,
Is a sound foundation for the renewal of our 
Hope, faith and trust in the goodness of life.

This enables us to recognise that in truth 
Every dawn we are allowed to see 
Is a gift from the Universal Forces and a blessing.
Wise ones look forward with kindness to each one.
They greet it with an open heart and mind
And add their own blessings to it.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘Do Not Think In Terms Of Time’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is Like A Mirror*

_*




*_
There are loyal hearts and spirits brave,
And souls who are pure and true.
Like them, give to the world the best you have, 
So more of the same returns to you.

Give love, so love through you life can flow,
To give you strength in hours of need.
Have faith, so the core of your heart does show
That you have faith in word and deed.

Give truth and your gift will be paid in kind,
So honour with honour will meet, 
And a smile that is sweet will surely find
That the smile that returns is as sweet.

Show compassion and love to those who mourn
And help them to smell the flowers again.
The scattered seeds of all loving thoughts are outborne,
Although their sowing may often seem in vain.

Life acts like a mirror before King and slave.
It reveals to us what we are and do.
And when you give to the world the best you have
Only the best can return to you.

 Madeline Bridges
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Carrot, The Egg And The Coffee Bean*







​A young woman was getting so fed up of   struggling with the difficulties of her life that one day she went to   her mother and poured her heart out as follows: ‘Everything I touch   seems extra hard and difficult, so much so that by now I am wondering   whether there is any chance for me to eventually make a success of my   life. It seems as if as soon as I have solved one of my problems, a new   one rears its head. Would it be better if I threw in the towel and   simply gave up?’
 
Thinking  about this for a moment, the mother took her daughter into the   kitchen.  Without saying a word, she filled three pots with water,   which she  placed on the stove on a high flame. When the water had   reached boiling  point, the mother put some carrots into the first pot,   some eggs into  the second pot and some ground coffee into the third   one. 

When  these things had boiled for about twenty minutes, she took the   pots off  the stove. Out of the first one she fished the carrots and   placed them  in a bowl, out of the second one the eggs and the coffee   she poured into  a coffee pot. Turning to her daughter, she said: ‘What   do you see?’

As  the daughter was as yet unable to perceive any point in this   exercise,  she replied: ‘Carrots, eggs and coffee. So what?’ The mother   asked her  to step closer to the containers, to touch one of the  carrots  and tell  her what it felt like. ‘It’s soft!’ ‘Now try one of  the eggs  and break  it.’ ‘It’s black and blue and as hard as a brick!’  ‘And now  take a sip  of the coffee.’ Tasting its rich aroma, the  daughter smiled,  but still  failing to understand she asked: ‘What are  you trying to  tell me?’ 

‘Well,  can you see how the objects before you faced the same condition   of  boiling water and how each one reacted differently? The carrot went   in  strong, hard and unrelenting, but after being boiled long enough  it   softened, became weak and mushy. Being very fragile, an egg’s only    protection against the outside world is its thin outer shell. After    having been exposed to the boiling water the eggs’ liquid inner became    tough and hard. But the ground coffee beans reacted quite differently.    Putting them into the boiling water changed them into something    fragrant, aromatic and enjoyable. 

‘And now ask yourself: Which  one of these are you? When adversity   knocks on your door, how do you  respond? Like a carrot, an egg or a   coffee bean? In any of your  encounters with problems ask yourself: ‘Am I   like a carrot that seems  strong, but when pain and adversity come my   way do I go soft and lose my  strength? Or am I like an egg that starts   with a soft heart, yet  changes its texture in the heat of the battle  of  life? Is my spirit a  fluid substance like this, so that after   someone’s death, a breakup, a  financial hardship or other trials grows   hard? Although my outer shell  still looks the same, on the inside have  I  become bitter and tough and  my heart has grown hard? Or am I more  like  a coffee bean that has the  power to change hot water, i.e. the   circumstances that are causing my  pain, so as a result whenever the   waters of my life get hot, they can  release within me the fragrance and   flavour of my true self, my higher  nature?’

When things are at their worst, a positive inner  attitude towards life   and the experiences that come our way empowers us  to view any kind of   situation from a different perspective. When we  understand that Earth   life is a place of learning, a school, we  recognise that every   experience is a lesson of some kind. The Universe  in its infinite   wisdom gives it to us, so that we may learn something  from it and grow,   thus fulfilling the purpose of our earthly existence.  The law of life   is love. The more we express our true nature and live in  keeping with   God’s law, the more our earthly self unites itself with  our spirit  and  soul. The more we grow Heaven-tall, the closer we come to  the  heart of  God. 

This approach to life can turn any seemingly  negative experience into a   positive one and out of something apparently  evil can come a great   deal of good. During our darkest hours and the  times of our greatest   trials this kind of thinking enables us to unfold  our spiritual wings.   The parts of God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge we  have gained up to  any  given moment helps us to lift ourselves above any  kind of  situation  and perceive its value within the greater picture.  When we  thus look at  life with the glorious vision of God and the  Angels, it  becomes easy  to recognise the wise and loving purpose that  lies behind  all  happenings on the Earth plane.

Every life has to  have its trials and tribulations, without them we   simply do not learn  and our consciousness cannot expand. Bearing all   this in mind, whenever  future adversities come your way, ask yourself:   ‘How shall I handle  this? What would I like to be? A carrot, an egg or  a  coffee bean that is  flavoursome and aromatic, enriched by the  wisdom  and understanding I am going to find on this part of my life’s  journey?’  The choice is always ours.

To  paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross, Swiss Psychiatrist and Author:   ‘Truly  beautiful people are those who have known defeat, suffering,   struggle,  loss and who worked their own way through these experiences,   hand in  hand with God and the Angels. Out of the depths of the hell of   human  suffering they have risen with a fresh appreciation, a   sensitivity and  an understanding of life that fills them with   compassion, gentleness and  a deep loving empathy with the pain of   others. Beautiful people do not  just happen, they can only grow and   evolve on the Earth plane and that  in the course of many lifetimes.’

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Is The Captain Of My Soul?
*
​ 






​ ‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

William Ernest Henley​ Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## bobo

Thanks for the whole poem, aquarius 
gather you saw my contribution 2017/06/08 in the Firemajic's Daily Dose of  Poetic Inspiration - I like it :love_heart: :love_heart:


----------



## Aquarius

bobo said:


> Thanks for the whole poem, aquarius
> gather you saw my contribution 2017/06/08 in the Firemajic's Daily Dose of  Poetic Inspiration - I like it :love_heart: :love_heart:



Sorry, bobo, I looked on that thread but could not find anything that related to today's offering of mine. Can you please copy and paste it here?

Thank you and God bless. 

With love - Aquarius


----------



## bobo

8. of june I fell over this fragment in something I read - and brought it foreward in Firemajic's thread 

« It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the Master of my Fate,
I am the Captain of my Soul. »
W.E. Henley 

- not knowing there was more to it ::star:

So thank you again for bringing the whole concept today :love_heart:
Coincidence ??


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you, Bobo. I do not believe that there are such things as coincidences or even accidents. Everything happens for a wise higher purpose and it's up to us to fathom out what it might be. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Captain Of My Soul 

Continued




*_
​
I know that I am the captain of my whole being.
And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sweet Surrender
*
​ _*




*_
​  Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end’

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*
​ _*




*_​ All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Take These Broken Wings*







Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of every human soul
And the soul of our whole world.
Lift us on the mighty wings of Your sacred 
Wisdom and Truth, which now flows directly
From Your loving heart into the hearts and souls
Of those who are ready to receive it,
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Can act as Your channels for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Amen

Recommended Viewing:
•  ‘I can fly! I really can!’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Best Is Yet To Be
*
​ 




​ The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation
Is waiting for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Old Sea Captain
*
​ _*




*_​ There once was a retired sea captain.
He skippered a boat for taking day-trippers 
To a nearby island and
One day his boat was packed with youngsters.
They laughed about the old mariner.
When they saw him praying
Before setting off,
Because it was a fine day 
And the sea was as calm as a duck pond.

Alas, when they were far out at sea
A storm blew up and the boat began to pitch violently.
The terrified passengers run to the captain
And asked him whether they could join his prayers.
But he replied: ‘There’s no time for that now.
My prayers I say when the sea is calm and
When it gets rough, I attend to my ship.’

The same goes for all of us.
If during the quiet periods in our life
We can or will not seek to make contact with
The inner guidance that is freely available 
To all God’s children of the Earth, 
If they but ask for it,
How can we expect to keep calm in stormy times?
This changes profoundly once our connection 
Has been firmly established
With the wise one, the living God within.
Its help is then always there for us.
But first we need to practise and 
Learn to work with it in peaceful times,
So that whenever the going gets rough,
We can trust it to be there for us
And show us the way forward.

On the inner level God never leaves anyone and
Each time we pray the power of the Divine presence 
Increases and our connection with it strengthens
So much that in difficult and traumatic times 
Its full power instantly comes to our help and
Shows us how to handle any kind of situation.
We then instinctively/intuitively know
How to do the right things,
Without having to ask for them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Bridges
*
​ _*




*_​ Don’t cross any bridges until they come into view
And stop wasting time wondering what you might do,
In case disaster or adversity comes your way.
It may never happen, it may never be.

Wise ones know that anticipating future trouble 
Is more than foolish because thought is the most powerful force
In the whole of Creation and as a co-creator with God, 
Every human being is constantly in the process of creating something.
Our own thoughts have created the realities of our present existence
And through dwelling on negative things that could happen to us,
We could be creating them, right there and then.
Wise ones wait until they are up against something 
And then ask their Highest Self to intervene,
Trusting that something unexpected and unforeseen
Might be waiting for them around the corner
That changes everything.

Whenever in future your Karma presents you with the bill 
For some of your debts in the spiritual ledger of life, 
You left behind unpaid in previous lifetimes and this one,
Say to yourself: ‘God is with me and all is well.’
This calls God and the Angels into action.
They can then supply you with their strength and courage
And intuitively show you how to work your way 
Through whatever you have to face. 

With the passing of time,
That’s how bridges of love and hope, 
Faith and trust are constructed.
The more we walk across them,
The stronger they grow
For God and the Angels to reach us 
And communicate with us, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Through our inner guidance they can then 
Safely steer us through anything.

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Perfect Plan
*
​ _*



*_

God planned the smallest detail
On the day S/He formed the Earth.
And just as carefully designed
Every detail of our birth: 
The colour of our eyes,
The texture of our hair,
The circumstances of our days,
Each how and when and where.

God’s great plan of life is perfect
And will be valid in all Eternity.
It also contains a smaller plan
For the likes of you and me,
Which provides that our life 
Should touch that of others,
For it’s through people like us that
God seeks to bless and heal humankind,
Our whole world, its nations and each individual in them.

What a joy!
 A new world of peace and happiness beyond 
Anything that can be imagined by earthly minds 
Is in the process of coming into being, 
For our world and us,
God’s beloved children of the Earth.
Rejoice

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*In Difficult Times
*
​ _*




*_​ When we are going through difficult times
And everything seems to be against us,
If it seems as though we could not hang on
For another minute, 
It’s best not to give up,
Because that could be the time
When the tide is ready to turn for us.

Harriet Beecher Stowe
1811-1896
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The One In The Glass
*
​ _*




*_​ When you get what you want in your struggle for self,
And you’re toast of the world, for a day,
Just go to a mirror and look at yourself,
And see what you then have to say.

It isn’t our partner, children or friend,
Who judgement upon us must pass;
The one whose verdict counts most, in the end,
Is staring at us, from the glass.

Some folks may think us a ‘straight-shooting’ chum’
And call us a person of place,
But the one in the glass says we’re only a bum,
If we can’t look ourselves in the face.

We’re the one we have to please, not the rest!
We’re with ourselves, right up to the end,
And shall have passed our most dangerous, difficult test,
If the one in the glass still is our friend.

We may fool the whole world, down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back, as we pass.
Yet, our final reward will be heartaches and tears,
If we’ve lied to the one in the glass.

Anon.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Success
*
​ _*




*_​ It’s not the amount of money we have,
Or how many acres we own.
It’s not the mansions we live in
That spells success in our home.

It’s the little things we do each day,
The kind words that are spoken.
It’s helping those who are down and out,
And healing hearts that are broken.

It’s doing any job as best we can.
It’s the loving and giving in life.
It’s the keeping our eye on higher things
And our chins up  in every strife.

So, if you’re the kind that wants to succeed,
Make sure you help souls in distress.
A life that is clean, a heart that is true,
Doing your best, at all times,
That alone is true success.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Promise
*
​ _*



*_

 Today promise yourself to:
Be so strong that nothing can disturb your peace of mind.
Talk health. happiness and wellbeing to every person you meet.
Make your friends feel how special they are.
Look for the good that is in everything and everybody and 
Make your optimism justified through finding it.


Learn from the mistakes of the past, 
So they can lead you to greater achievements in the future,
And be as enthusiastic about the successes of others as your own.
Wear a cheerful countenance at all times and 
Greet everybody you meet with a smile,
And focus so much on improving your own character
That there is no time left for criticising those around you.

Think only of the best of every person and situation,
And always aim to work for the highest good of all,
Resting safely in the knowledge that the Universal laws 
Then see to it that only more of the same can return to you.
This provides you with sufficient faith to stop worrying.
Trust that the goodness of life at all times will bring you the best,
And then embrace the future and live without fear,
Knowing that with the help of God and the Angels
All challenges can be met and any kind of problem solved.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our World Needs You*







Our world needs you,
More than you will ever know
Or presently can imagine.
Our world needs your talents
Of compassion and understanding,
And the ability of speaking and listening, 
Feeling and acting in positive and constructive ways.

As you have gifts that have taken 
Many lifetimes to develop
And which you alone can give,
Your time for holding back is over.
For you the time has passed
For believing that you are not good, 
Ready and wise enough.

You have run out of excuses and 
Have exhausted the reasons why you cannot act
In keeping with the guidance you receive
From your Highest or God Self,
The wise one and living God within.
You have reached the evolutionary point
When you need to walk your talk 
And have the courage to be the one 
You are truly meant to be.

You have risen from the dead. 
Hallelujah!
Your usual distractions no longer interest you.
Your strategies for staying small
And your resistance to the inner calling of 
Your small still voice of conscience to wake up
From your spiritual slumber has faded away.

In the great circle of life there has always been a space for you,
Since before time on the Earth plane began.
Throughout the wanderings and explorations
Of all your lifetimes up to now, 
A special task and a role have been waiting for you. 
A pair of shoes is ready which no-one else can fill,
Because they were made especially for you. 

Before you entered your present lifetime,
You agreed to wear them, 
As soon as you would be ready to step into them
And occupy your rightful place 
In the vast circle of life. 
The time for this is now 
And the Universe’s signals to you are:

Getting bored with endless time spent in
Self-absorption and self-reflection.
Your whole being is filling ever more with a great urgency 
To leave behind mundane pastimes and ordinary jobs,
For you want to get on with the work 
You really have come to do
So you can fulfil your highest potential
Of walking the Earth as a true daughter/son
Of the living God, doing your share 
Of making it a more agreeable place for all.  

These things are stirring inside you, because 
Your Highest Self knows that for you the time is right,
And is telling you that our world needs you,
That you have become sufficiently evolved to bring forth 
Your Divine characteristics
From within the very core of your own being,
So that your true self  may shine through. 

You are ready to play the role that has been waiting for you
For so long and every moment of delay 
Widens the hole of your absence
In the great web of humankind’s evolutionary plan.
You are one of its essential participants.
Without you God’s Creation is incomplete and

The tools for restoring global harmony and peace
The Universe is placing into the palms of everybody’s hands.

Planetary peace cannot be attained 
Without each one of us playing their part,
And that with all our hearts, minds, bodies, spirits and souls.
No-one else can pick up the ball of destiny 
That rests in front of everyone’s feet.
And that is why I say to you:
‘Our world needs you and it does so now,
More than you will ever be able to imagine.’

Rachel Snyder
Edited by Aquarius

​* * *

 White Eagle Monday Thought 25.3.2013:     ‘In your minds hold fast to the realisation of God’s light and life, so    it can manifest through you and your world. Every individual human  soul   is of the greatest importance. The perfect expression of God  through   each one of you can touch countless lives. No-one is  valueless. Every   soul is of the utmost value because it is potentially  a receiver and   transmitter station, a reflector and a channel of  God’s light through   whom every other soul it encounters and many  others unseen and unknown   can be reached and illuminated. This is the  message of Easter and the   resurrection. May the God of love, the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother   of all life, bless each one of you and  through you renew and heal   humankind’s waiting heart and soul with Its  breath of life.’
​
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Being You*

_*




*_

Trust the power of being you
And accept the responsibility for constantly striving  
To give of the highest and best that is within you, 
For that is the only way of being true to our real self. 
Don’t be distracted by those you pass, 
As you climb the spiritual mountain 
And who would like to coax you down their road.

Do not listen to the shouts of anyone ahead, 
Who thinks they know the way.
As pioneers of the Aquarian Age it is essential
That you follow your inner guidance, 
As no-one else may be required to walk 
Where you are meant to go 
And bring down to Earth 
The visions you have come to seek.

Although in earthly life you may be alone in this adventure, 
God and the Angels are constantly with you.
And there are also all others who are walking 
The pathway of earthly life with you.
Even though your hands and theirs 
May only be touching occasionally,
On the inner level all life is one and
All hearts, spirits and souls are constantly together
To experience this special lifetime
Of the glorious setting and rising of the Sun,
The death and rebirth of human consciousness.

The gift of any of our friendships will never be taken from us,
Wherever our road may take us,
Even into the world of light and Eternity.
Love alone can give any friendship
The wings for rising above our own selfish needs 
And for lifting us and our world 
Above and beyond the mundane things,
The toils and troubles, misery and suffering of earthly life
Onto the planes where the Highest and Brightest Light
Of the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, dwells.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*No-One Is Without Value
*
*



*
​The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me as the Lodge’s Monday Thought 25.3.2013: ‘Each one of you is a precious and unique being *, who is loved by the Great Father/Mother of all life, your true parents, far more than any of you can imagine. No human being is without value and each one of you is of the greatest importance as a manifestation of God, who is in the process of evolving into perfection, i.e. wholeness, and through whom the Divine forces in due course will be able to touch the lives of countless others. Your earthly minds are receiver and transmitter stations and potentially each one of you is a channel and reflector of God’s light. If in your minds you hold fast to the realisation of God’s light and life, it can shine through you into the whole of your world. In this way the power of God’s light can reach and illuminate everyone you get in touch with, as well as many others who are unknown to you. 

‘The esoteric meaning of the surface words of the Jesus legend’s Easter and resurrection story is an allegory that describes the death and resurrection of humankind’s spiritual nature. At the beginning of your education as physical beings, your spirit consciousness is nailed to the cross of earthly life *. For wise higher reasons it has to die in that environment, but after having spent many lifetimes in it, the Divine spark in you stirs from its slumber. Slowly your spiritual nature rises from its grave, from your subconscious into your conscious awareness, so it can be resurrected by your earthly self. May the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you and through you renew and heal the heart and soul of humankind with Its loving breath of life.’
​ 
Recommended Reading:


‘You Are Special’ 
‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’ 

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternity
*
​ _*





*_
​ Eternity is not the hereafter
And has nothing to do with time.
Every moment we live is part of Eternity.
It is the functioning of our existence
As it unfolds every moment in the here and now. 
If we don’t get that here, 
We shall not get it anywhere.
The world of spirit is not the place 
Where it can be experienced,
That can only be done here.

Joseph Campbell
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is A Journey*

_*




*_​•    Earthly life is a journey and not a   destination. All life in the whole of Creation consists of circles   within circles and cycles within cycles that move in an upwards winding   spiral onto ever higher levels of existence. Every human lifetime   represents one of these circles that is subject to the same seasons as   the world around us, i.e. spring and summer, autumn and winter. Each   circle has its beginning in the world of spirit and also ends there. 

•    Don’t undermine your worth and waste your time by comparing   yourself with others. On the inner level of life we are all one and   although in many ways everyone is the same, we are still special and   unique beings and therefore different from each other. Refuse to set   your goals by what other people think of as important. You alone and   your inner guidance know what at any given moment is good and right for   you. Therefore, pay attention and follow its advice.

•    Don’t take anything for granted, especially not the people and   things that are closest to your heart. Believing that without them your   life would be meaningless is utter folly because everything in earthly   life is a gift on time and only on loan. Eventually it has to be handed   back in as good condition as possible. True and everlasting security  can  only be found in God and never in our present existence and only  the  higher and highest aspects of life are of lasting and eternal  value.  Knowing these things, be thankful for everything that is in your  life  and do not cling to anything, when the time for letting go has  come.

•    Don’t allow your life to slip through your fingers – live it now   and refuse to dwell unduly on the past or the future. Instead, live   consciously one day at a time and make an effort to learn something from   everything that comes before you, so you can benefit from it, no  matter  what may still be ahead. For as long as there is love in your  heart and  soul, and you have something to give and share with others,  there is no  reason for giving up. Things are only over when we stop  trying and in  truth even then they are not. But that’s a different  story entirely!  Knowing these things, do not shy away from taking  risks, because they  are life’s way of helping us to become strong and  brave.

•    Don’t shut love out of your life by saying you cannot find it. Love   is eternal and once given, it will always return. The quickest way of   receiving love is by giving it. And the fastest way of losing it is by   trying to hold onto it. The best way of keeping love is by giving it   wings, setting the beloved free to fly, so they can grow through their   own experiences. If it’s love, it will return to you. If it is not, you   would not want it anyway.

•    Pay attention to your dreams. Having none means existing without   hope. And without hope life lacks purpose and meaning. Take time and   stop once in a while to indulge in some dreaming about what kind of a   world you would like to live in. Dreaming of and thinking about it   frequently is a vital step towards bringing it into being. 

•    Last but not least, don’t run through your life so fast that you   can no longer recognise where you have been and where you are meant to   go. Bearing in mind that life is a journey and not a destination, make   an effort to savour yours every single step of the way. Even if our   present lifetime should last a hundred years, it will only a brief   interval on the evolutionary pathway that in the end takes each one of   us back home into the conscious awareness of our loving union with God   and all life.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Risks 
*
​ _*




*_​ To the small earthly self life frequently is 
A risky and scary business.
That’s why we usually dislike and resent any changes
The Universe has in store for us, 
So that from our new experiences we may learn and grow.
While the personality, our small earthly self,
Detests the changes, our spirit and soul rejoice,
Because they understand that this is the only way 
The lower self can re-discover its true higher nature.

Risks have to be taken so that our approach to life 
And the way we perceive its purpose can transform itself. 
We need to shed the deeply ingrained wrong thinking 
And behaviour patterns, prejudices and false beliefs 
That are creating the obstacles and difficulties in our lives.
We have to say goodbye to anything that has outlived
Its usefulness, including people and places. 

It is true that life can be a risky thing, because 
At times laughing can make us seem foolish,
Weeping come across as sentimentality,
Through reaching out for others 
We become involved with them, 
And showing our feelings may reveal 
Too much of our true higher nature.
 Hoping means risking despair.
Trying means risking failure and 
Living brings the risk of dying.
So what? 

Risks have to be taken. 
The greatest hazard in life is risking nothing.
The one who risks nothing,
Does nothing, has nothing and is nothing.
Souls who hope that by not risking 
They can somehow avoid earthly life’s
Suffering and sorrows are very much mistaken,
Because these things are necessary parts 
Of every human being’s evolutionary pathway.
The only thing that can be achieved by risking nothing
Is avoiding precious opportunities for changing,
Learning and growing, loving and living.

Souls who allow themselves to remain enslaved and enchained
By their false beliefs, outdated opinions and prejudices
Forfeit the only freedom we truly have and that is
The spiritual freedom to believe and follow
That which our inner Highest Self tells us is true.
This gives us the courage to act upon the knowledge
That we are beings of love, who have come from love
And are returning to it. 
This love alone can show us the way 
Home into what we always have been 
And forever will remain: 
God’s beloved children of the Earth, 
Immortal spirits and souls. 

Only those who are willing to take the risk
Of owning up to this and conducting 
Their lives in keeping with it,
Will ever learn to love the way our Creator loves us:
Unconditionally, wisely and free.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Come To The Edge
*_
​ 




​ ‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They said: ‘We are afraid.’
‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They came . . .
He pushed them . . .
And they flew.

Guillaume Apollinaire 1880 – 1918
French poet, playwright, short story writer, novelist and art critic

Come to the edge.
We might fall.
Come to the edge.
It’s too high!

Come to the edge!
And they came.
And we pushed.
And they flew.

Christopher Logue 1926 – 2011
English poet associated with the British Poetry Revival​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Hope 
*
​ _




_​ When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing, 
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Two Messages Of Hope
*_
_*




*_​As far as the theme of hope is concerned, there  is never anything new under the Sun. Through the German poet and  philosopher, historian and playwright, Friedrich von Schiller,  1759–1805, the following message of hope was given to our world in  troubled times. Its German title is ‘Hoffnung’ – hope. Two different  versions of it are presented here. The first one is a masterly  translation by a very special friend of mine, who wishes to remain  nameless.​_*
Hope*_
We speak and dream so very much 
Of a future in the Sun. 
Towards that happy golden goal 
We struggle and we run.
The world gets old, then young again –
Still hope is humankind’s refrain.

Hope guides us into life’s great flow
And flutters over cheerful youth,
Enthuses us with magic glow,
In old age too remains our truth
And in the grave that ends our ways
We plant fresh hope for other days.

No vague or empty promise here,
By a foolish mind begot
The heart proclaims it loud and clear:
‘We’re born for a better lot!’
And what the inner voice makes plain
The hopeful heart does not disdain.

Friedrich von Schiller


* * *

​The second translation is the work of my  inner teacher and Highest Self. It’s how I imagine Schiller would write  his poem if he were here with us and writing it, now.​_* 
Hope*_
Having discovered that our 
Thoughts and words create our reality,
Let’s do our share of bringing a one about
By talking and dreaming 
Of better and happier days to come
In a new golden age of plenty
In a world without suffering and pain,
Where hunger and thirst, sickness and death,
Wars, violence and crime are no more.
Constantly renewing itself, our world grows old.
Yet, throughout the ages humankind
Has steadfastly been holding onto this dream
Because it was once programmed into its soul.

That’s why hope guides us into earthly life
And happily surrounds us throughout our days,
Bewitching us with its magical shine. 
And no matter how old and weary we get, 
Because it is firmly implanted in every human heart, 
Hope never leaves us and dies.

Even though each earthly lifetime ends in the grave,
Hope belongs to our spirit and soul 
And accompanies us into the beyond.
It is much more than a flattering delusion
And an elixir that only flows from the brains of fools.
Wise ones, who listen within,
Hear the small still voice of the living God,
Who is coming alive in ever more hearts, whispering: 
 ‘For something greater than earthly life humankind was created.
A high and holy destiny awaits each one of you!’
Our own Christ nature thus reveals itself to us.
It never misleads or betrays the trust we place in it.

Friedrich von Schiller
Freely translated by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reflections On Beauty*

_*




*_​To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross,  Swiss Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who  have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own  way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out  of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a  fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that  fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with  the pain of others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only  grow and evolve on the Earth plane. 

The small earthly self of those who emerge with these qualities from  their suffering has died on the cross of Earth life. The characteristics  of their Christ nature are breaking through and their spirit and soul  has been resurrected. Through its behaviour to the world around it, this  part of our being takes to its spiritual wings and enables us to do our  share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth 

Physical beauty as often as not goes only skin-deep and with the passing  of time it goes from us in any case. At the latest this happens when we  leave our earthly existence behind. Yet, the inner beauty we have been  able to find is ours to keep forever. It was the wisdom of the Highest  who decreed that this kind of beauty can only be developed in earthly  life. And that’s the only thing we can take with us into Eternity and  when we do, it considerably eases our pathway through life during all  subsequent earthly sojourns.

I know which kind of beauty I prefer. How about you?

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things*







People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred.
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them.
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

If our first reaction, when someone is in distress, is to reach out  and offer a helping hand, when this has become not our second but first  nature, we are true to our real nature. When we follow the instinctive  reactions that come from our Highest Self instead of the urge of our  lower earthly nature to turn away, our progress on the great wheel of  fortune that is this life is sure to speed up considerably. Any small  kindness is valuable and counts spiritually.

Even if sometimes nothing can be done but giving a person in distress a  friendly smile, a few words of encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to  cry on, a hug. When the recipient is lifted and helped above their  present situation, even if only in a small way, the law of Karma sees to  it that our kindness some day in some form or another returns to us.  Hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters of life does return.  This means that help is sure to come when it is required by us. It may  not come through the people we once helped; in fact, it hardly ever  does, but come it will and that often quite magically and only seemingly  out of the blue.
 
The folks who look the happiest,
Who always seem so bright,
With smiles upon their faces
And feet that are so light,
Not necessarily are they the ones
Who always lived in the Sun.

Maybe they faced
Their inner darkness,
Conquered it and won!

Created Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do It Now*

_*



*_

It isn’t the things we do, my Friend,
It’s those that are left undone,
That cause us most heartache,
At the setting of the Sun.

The tender words forgotten,
The letters we didn’t write,
The flowers we did not send
Become haunting ghosts at night.

The stones we could have lifted
Out of another’s way.
The words of heart-felt counsel
We didn’t take time to say.

The loving touch of a hand,
The warm and gentle tone,
We neither had time nor thought for,
Having troubles enough of our own.

The little acts of kindness,
That so easily slip from one’s mind
Are the only chances of acting like Angels 
We poor mortals find.

They come in night and silence,
Those sad, reproachful wraiths,
When hope is faint and flagging,
And a chill is falling on our faith.

Earth life is all too short, my Friend,
And this world’s sorrows are too great,
To put up with a slow compassion
That tarries, until it’s too late.

That’s why it isn’t the thing we do, 
But those that are left undone
That give us most of the heartache,
At the setting of the Sun.

Crated by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sweet Surrender
*
​ _*




*_
​  Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end’

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*If Luck Were A Raindrop*







If luck were a raindrop,
I’d send you a shower.
If hope were a minute,
I’d send you an hour.
If happiness were a leaf,
I’d give you a tree.
And whenever you need a friend,
You’ll always have me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Finding Peace
*
​ _*



*_

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us,
Many are feeling an ever increasing desire 
To be reunited with their Creator. 
The wish of returning into the conscious awareness
Of our true reality is now coming true 
And soon we shall have reached the point
When every human being is once more
Aware of their true nature and oneness with God,
In an existence without pain and suffering
Caused by divisions and boundaries.

Ever more of us are walking 
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Paying attention to their Highest Self,
The living God within.
By following Its guidance and 
Manifesting Its will and wishes
In our lives, instead of ours.
Listening to Its thoughts and ideas 
And following Its instructions, 
We are true to our real self.
In all our thoughts, words and actions 
We take pride in doing that which 
It tells us what is good and right.

The spirit of God and the Angels 
At all times is at work in the background 
Of every part of earthly life,
Supporting and encouraging us,
There’s no need to live in despair.
They never deny anyone their help.
All we have to do is ask.
And when we pray in thoughtful ways 
For the highest good and the greatest joy of all,
We are true to our higher nature and
Are once again consciously walking
With God and the Angels,
Exploring the highest levels of life.

And that’s the only way we can find 
The freedom and peace 
Our spirits and souls are yearning for,
Whilst taking part in earthly life.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Being You

*_*




*_
Trust the power of being you
And accept the responsibility for constantly striving  
To give of the highest and best that is within you,
For that is the only way of being true to our real self.
Don’t be distracted by those you pass,
As you climb the spiritual mountain
And who would like to coax you down their road.

Do not listen to the shouts of anyone ahead,
Who thinks they know the way.
As pioneers of the Aquarian Age it is essential
That you follow your inner guidance,
As no-one else may be required to walk
Where you are meant to go
And bring down to Earth
The visions you have come to seek.

Although in earthly life you may be alone in this adventure,
God and the Angels are constantly with you.
And there are also all others who are walking
The pathway of earthly life with you.
Even though your hands and theirs
May only be touching occasionally,
On the inner level all life is one and
All hearts, spirits and souls are constantly together
To experience this special lifetime
Of the glorious setting and rising of the Sun,
The death and rebirth of human consciousness.

The gift of any of our friendships will never be taken from us,
Wherever our road may take us,
Even into the world of light and Eternity.
Love alone can give any friendship
The wings for rising above our own selfish needs
And for lifting us and our world
Above and beyond the mundane things,
The toils and troubles, misery and suffering of earthly life
Onto the planes where the Highest and Brightest Light
Of the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, dwells.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be*







During times of trouble, 
The Great Mother of life visits me
And speaks these words of wisdom: 
‘Let it be.’
In my darkest hours 
She stands before me and
Reminds me by whispering: 
‘Let it be.’

Even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world for a long time 
Are unable to see,
If they but ask,
For them too there will always be an answer. 
In due course they will also know that
No-one is ever apart from God
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 There is always an answer
And a way can be found. 
So tell them about this,
But then let them be.

Whenever my life is cloudy, 
God’s light of wisdom and truth still shines on me.
Now I know that this will continue
Tomorrow and forever, 
So let it be. 
Trusting the Great Father/Mother,
I wake up every morning
To the sound of the Mother’s voice 
In my mind comforting me
With Her well known words: ‘Let it be.
There is always an answer
For those who hand their lives 
Over to Me.’

Now each time I’m in trouble, 
The small still voice of Her wisdom
Speaks to me through my inner guidance: 
‘Look for the lesson, be patient
And allow yourself to be.
For as long as you follow Me, 
The answers to all your questions will 
Always come and show you the way,
So why not just let it be?’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​‘Being part of and at one with the Great  Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as  familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is  the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows  the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to  protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been  with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.  And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We  speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and  develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The  Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her  many symbols.’​
Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Never Walk Alone
*






When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of a lark.

Walk on, through the wind.
Walk on, through the rain.
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on, walk on with hope in your heart,
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

Richard Rogers

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Earth’s Vibrations Are Changing 
*_
_




_
_‘I’ve looked at life from both sides now,
From up and down, and still somehow.
It’s life’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know life at all.’_

Joni Mitchell
​
I believe that our earthly existence can only be understood when one peers beneath its surface. Everything that ever took place in our world and still does to this day, only begins to make sense when one becomes aware of its spiritual background, humankind’s true eternal home from where all of us once emerged. May the knowledge that the old prophecies really are coming true in unexpected ways assist even the last and slowest one of us to find their way back home into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and their own. I am convinced that our world is not going to perish, because I know that it is written in God’s great plan of life that we ourselves are going to save it. 

Although the physical aspect of the Earth is bound to vanish in due course, the same as our physical bodies, our planet’s rich inner heritage, its spirit and soul, will never be destroyed and neither will ours. We ourselves are the world and each one of us is an integral and equally important part of it. We do not inhabit this life on our own and for quite some time by now, humankind has been part of the process of transforming our beautiful planet Earth into one of peace and healing that radiates its blessings throughout the whole of Creation. Hand in hand with our Father/Mother Creator and the Angels and with ever increasing speed we and whole world are changing and becoming ever more spiritualised. The Highest Forces of Creation are constantly adjusting and modifying the vibrations of the Earth and all its material aspects are increasingly filling with light. 

Our world is changing so profoundly and in the fullness of time will be such a different place that, if this were happening too suddenly and quickly, none of us would be able to cope at all. The going for a great many at present is tough enough as it is. Whenever world events threaten to overwhelm me, I remind myself that it is a great privilege to be here at this special time of transition from one Age into the next. Therefore, let us not begrudge anything that has to be endured and as joyously as we can each make our contribution towards creating a more peaceful world. It is a great honour to be allowed to take an active part in the building of the New Jerusalem and bringing God’s Eternal Kingdom down to the Earth. So let us not begrudge giving freely and willingly of our best.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth. Now that we have reached it, God’s wisdom and truth are flowing ever more forcefully from the loving heart of the Universe, the Source of all being, into the hearts and souls of those who are open and ready to receive it. And I rejoice that in the new age none of us will ever again be required to believe anything blindly. Naturally, this also applies to my writings. The Bible tells us in John 14:2: ‘In my Father’s house are many rooms [mansions]. If it were not so, I would have told you.’ In the traditional versions of the Scriptures rooms was translated into meaning mansions. However, I prefer the wording of the Lamsa Bible – see the note about it at the end and also my booklist. To me, the word ‘rooms’ comes closer to what the Jesus legend was trying to convey to our world, namely that there are many different levels of existence in our Father/Mother’s house and each one is filled with Its presence, which is love. 

The Father’s house is the heart of the whole of Creation and that indeed has many rooms and therefore plenty of space for every spirit and soul and also for all the belief systems our world ever experienced. We alone can decide which one is still the right one for us or whether our spiritual understanding has already grown beyond the perceptions of religious institutions and organisations. It is true that the answers to all our questions are known within. This is because every human heart is an essential and integral part of the great Universal heart, the dwelling place of our Highest or God Self and that is the only place on this Earth where truthful answers can be found. 

Only when our inner teacher, our intuition, tells us that something is true and right, should we believe whatever anyone presents to us. We neglect this inner voice to our detriment. Every time you hear, see or read something – including this – listen to the responses that come through the world of your feelings, in particular your heart. Things are only true if this part of you says: ‘Yes, this does make sense. It is true!’ Only then take it on board and allow it to penetrate your inner and outer consciousness. 

When you listen to what other people have to say about any given subject, bear in mind that there is no absolute truth, and that everybody’s truth is at least slightly different from any other. Only when your heart murmurs: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then what you have found is part of your truth. Stick to it, no matter what anyone else may say about it, because your inner guidance will never deceive you, lead you astray or let you down.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Judge*_

_*



*_

Do not find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have worn the shoes they wear
And struggled with their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt
That are hidden from your view,
And if their cross was on your back,
It might cause you to stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall or felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you,
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes doubly sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them, when they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of this nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to attract
People with judgemental attitudes
Into their orbit.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Angels
*
​ 





I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see,
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

Abba

​ I share this dream.
How about you?

‘I Believe In Angels’
​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Of Life Is Flowingness*

_*



*_

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Importance Of  Humour
*_

_*





*_
​The following is the essence of  teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from various  sources. ‘The Spontaneous Joy Of The Spirit’ Stella Polaris Aug/Sept  2011: ‘If you do not wish to chain yourselves to the heaviness of the  Earth atmosphere, do not be too serious and solemn in all your  encounters. At times be very still and quiet, but not without having the  joy of the spirit singing within you and the laughter of the spirit on  your face. We, your spirit guides in the world of light, have a good  sense of humour and nothing gives us greater pleasure than hearing and  seeing the joy of your spirit bubbling up in you. We encourage  happiness, zest for life and a sense that whatever is happening in your  world is right because it fulfils a wise higher purpose.’

‘Stella Polaris’ February/March 2007: ‘Make an effort to cultivate a  sense of humour to enable you to treat as amusing that which otherwise  would irritate and annoy in your human siblings. Be understanding, feel  with them and do not allow their foibles and shortcomings to fill your  mind with darkness. Instead, cast the warming beam of humour onto these  things and turn them into light.’

‘Sayings of the Gentle Brother – Simplicity’: ‘Do not forget that we,  your guides from the world of spirit, are with you always. We look upon  all happenings on the Earth plane with great love and many times with  humour. Oh yes, we have a great sense of humour. It is of the kindly  type and we hope that with the passing of time yours will become ever  more like ours. In all situations you will find it a great help if you  can keep your heart smiling and your eyes twinkling.’ 

‘The Quiet Mind – Just Laugh!’: ‘If everything goes wrong, just laugh!  Let your laughter have its fling and let go of things. Keep your vision  on God and know that in the end everything is sure to come right. And  that is the truth.’ 

‘The Source of all our Strength – Enjoy Fun’: ‘Life is not meant to be  solemn, but filled with joy and laughter. Think of life as being eternal  and that you, a tiny spark of that Divine, are learning to walk a path  that leads you to conscious reunion with your Heavenly true parents. The  ultimate goal of your existence is this union with Divine love and  peace, joy and – yes – fun.’ 

White Eagle ‘On Festivals & Celebrations’: ‘May we all cultivate a  sense of humour, to enable us to see as amusing those things in  humankind that would otherwise irritate and annoy us. Be understanding  and feel with your siblings when something about them irritates and  annoys you. Turn their darkness into light by casting the warming beam  of humour into whatever it may be. Never forget that in humour, the same  as in all things, it is necessary to be wise, so let yours only ever be  of the kind variety.’

The White Eagle calendar June 2017: ‘We like to see you happy and  joyous, loving the light and warmth of the Sun, the beautiful colours  around you and all other blessings that are constantly coming your way,  for this is why the Great Father/Mother of all life created them. That’s  why we encourage you to spend what remains of your earthly days with  laughter and kindness in your hearts towards all lifeforms that share  your world with you. Look for the humorous side of the difficulties that  exist in your world and you will often find that they disappear quite  magically.’
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sunshine And Rain*

_*




*_

We wouldn’t enjoy the sunshine,
If we never had the rain.

We couldn’t appreciate good health,
If we never had a pain.

If we never shed a teardrop
And always wore a smile,

We’d all get tired of laughing,
When we’d done it for a while.

Everything serves a wise higher purpose,
The bitter as well as the sweet.

Both are required for teaching us 
And make our lives complete.

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Healing Properties Of Tears*_

_*




*_
Baby cried the day the circus came to town,
‘Cos she didn’t like parades just passing by her.
So she painted on a smile and took up with some clown
And she danced without a net upon the wire.
I know a lots about her ‘Cos you see,
Baby is an awful lot like me.

We don’t cry out loud, we keep it inside.
Learn how to hide our feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should fall, remember you almost had it all.

Baby saw the day they pulled the big top down.
They left behind her dreams among the litter.
And the different kind of love she thought she’d found 
Was nothing more than sawdust and some glitter
But baby can’t be broken ‘Cos you see,
She had the finest teacher, that’s me!

I taught her don’t cry out loud, just keep it inside
Learn how to hide your feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should fall, remember you almost had it all. 
Don’t cry out loud, keep it inside.

Peter Allen & Carol Bayer Seeger

* * *​
The above is by no means sound advice.  Nothing could be further from the truth than to assume that weepiness is  a sign of the onset of some kind of illness. I can tell you from first  hand experience that quite the opposite is true and that the ability to  weep indicates a state of emotional and spiritual well-being. We are  emotional beings and it is important for us to occasionally have some  good emotional outpourings for the cleansing and purifying of our  system. If you have ever tasted any of your tears when they roll down  your face, you are sure to have noticed how bitter they taste. 

Not for nothing does the Jesus legend in St Matthew 5:4 tell us:  ‘Blessed are those who mourn [and weep], for they shall be comforted.’  But how? I see weeping as God’s/the Universe’s/Nature’s way of  comforting and healing those whose feelings and emotions have been hurt  and wounded. Delete the words that don’t appeal to you, as each one has  the same meaning. 

The great wisdom and love of our Creator reflects itself in the  wonderful way crying rids our physical bodies of salts and toxins. Not  letting them flow freely on a regular basis can lead to arthritic  conditions later in life. It is hardly surprising that rheumatism and  arthritis are so rampant in our world, when there is so little awareness  about the true nature of tears. If you do not believe me, ask your  great-uncle Tom or someone like him, who has been suffering from one of  those conditions, for a long time. 

Go up to this person when they are warming and nursing their arthritic  joints by the fireside. Surprise them by asking: ‘When did you last have  a good cry?’ The likelihood is that they will laugh into your face:  ‘Me, cry? I never cry. Haven’t cried since I fought in the trenches in  the First World War! Don’t bother me with questions like that, I’ve got  me arthritis to see to.’ They’ll never believe you, but if from time to  time they’d had a good cry, they’d still have their mobility. And if you  act upon what you know now, you’ll never lose yours!

But that’s not all! During crying our  body releases an anti-depressant, which our own glandular system  produces. That is why one feels cleansed, refreshed, restored and  comforted, after a good outpouring. With infinite wisdom, God created us  to be emotional beings so that we could experience the world of our  feelings, and also gave us a natural outlet for them. The wise ones  among us act upon this knowledge! Should you want to understand better  what happens to our bodies after crying, take a good look at the  countryside after a downpour. See and feel what nature is like, try to  become a part of it, when it has been freshly scrubbed, and everything  is green and wonderfully vibrant once again!

Weeping clearly is not an illness, unless  we make it into one by believing that we must be ill because we are so  weepy, if you see what I mean. I have explained the process in such  detail in the hope that, from now onwards, you will rest safely in the  knowledge that there is nothing wrong with you for feeling the way you  will be doing, a lot of the time. However, a word of warning should not  come amiss! If you would like to avoid being considered a nuisance by  the world around you, who does not understand what you are going  through, you would be well advised not to fall into the trap of acting  out the downside of Cancer, the sign that deals with home, mother and  the past, ruled by the Moon.

Those born into the water signs, Cancer,  Scorpio and Pisces, suffer from high emotional sensitivity and their  feelings get hurt all too easily. Because of this they are frequently in  danger of feeling excessively sorry for themselves. Especially people  with their Sun, Moon or Ascendant in Cancer are well advised if they  take care not to allow themselves too much to wallow in self-pity and on  the look-out for a shoulder to cry and lean on. It’s astonishing how  unaware they can be of how trying that is for those around them to cope  with.

Needless to say, that’s not what  transformation is about! It’s about coming home into and healing – each  their own inner home! What’s at stake here is the re-discovery of our  own inner centre. This is the place from which all true strength comes  and the only place in the whole wide world where we can find true peace  through re-establishing our inner connection with the source of all  life, our Creator Father/Mother. As some truly ancient soul memories are  stirred up in this process, unpleasant though it frequently is, it is  not surprising that while one still looks at things too superficially  some of these memories seem to want to overwhelm and haunt us. These  experiences are not meant to exacerbate us, but come to us for the  perfectly good and sound purpose of releasing them, once and for all, so  that the past can be blessed, healed and forgiven.

By far the easiest way of doing this  through coming to terms with the fact that life on Earth is not our true  reality but a place of learning. Like in any school each one of us has  to take part in every lesson Earth life has to offer, because they alone  can help us grow and make progress in our individual evolution and that  of our whole world. I hope and pray that being aware that you are  likely to be unusually sensitive and touchy whilst undergoing your  personal transformation will assist you in being as kind, gentle,  compassionate, loving and patient with yourself, as you would be with a  small wounded child, who does not understand the world too well, as yet.

After all, that’s what we all in truth  are, certainly in the eyes of God. Therefore, create your own nurturing  space and go into it as frequently as you can. This will help you to  find your own inner strength, which you will discover and be able to tap  into through the healing of your inner connection with God. Once it has  been established, you will discover that you will never feel the need  to lean on others or yearn for another shoulder to cry on, because you  will prefer to draw upon your own inner strength, which is the purpose  of the whole exercise.

Having mentioned the therapeutic value of  crying, I would like to draw your attention to one or two more things.  It is good, right and important – especially for the male of the species  – to indulge our feelings when we feel sad and lonely, and in need of a  good cry, because all the pain that is within us can then flow out. As  this is a cleansing and healing process, we ignore it to our detriment.  It is alright to let it happen, but not all the time! We must also be  willing to be helped and to help ourselves. How much truth there is in  the saying: ‘God helps those who help themselves!’ If we sit around  doing nothing but cry, we are guilty of wallowing and drowning in  self-pity. Such a lack of self-discipline will get us nowhere!

Spiritually, each one of us is a small  child of God. For a very long time, we are unable to understand the  difficulties we have had in the past and/or are experiencing now. Why  did and does everything happen to us and why are we hurting so much? It  is our birthright, at all times, not only when we are going through a  difficult patch, to reach out for the hand of God, to bless and heal us,  as well as for the helping hands of our spirit guides and Angels. When  we do this, the channels of communication between us and them open and  they can draw ever closer to bring us all the comfort and healing we  need. Without asking this would be impossible and if we deny ourselves  our crying and calling out for help, no healing can take place within  us.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Tears Of Your World’

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Mountain Of Life*







We are all climbing different paths up the mountain of life
And everybody sometimes must experience hardship and strife.
Many paths lead up the mountain of life,
And some of its climbs feel like the point of a knife.

Some paths are short and others are long,
Who can say which one is right or wrong?
The beauty of truth is that each way has its own song,
By listening closely we find where we belong.

So climb your own path true and strong,
But respect all other truths, too,
For your way for others may well be wrong.

Dan Inosanto
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Can Do It
*






You don’t need to be told:
‘Life’s not easy and some hills are hard to climb!’
You don’t need to be told:
‘Have patience, it’ll all come in good time!’

You’ve got enough determination
To see you through,
And if you muster the patience,
Good luck will come, too.

You may have to weather a storm or two,
But don’t put your plans on the shelf.
You’ll only get where you’re going
By believing in yourself.

So go on, give life your best shot.
Success will not pass you by,
If you remember that the only failures
Are those who never try.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*When The Sun Refuses To Shine
*






When the Sun refuses to shine on your day,
And you’re finding it hard to cope,
When you’re seeing more rain clouds
Than stars in the sky,
And you feel like giving up hope,

That’s the time when someone comes along
With a smile and a warm hug that says:
‘It’s okay – tomorrow will be a better day,
So, don’t give up now, for brighter moments
For you are surely on their way!’

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*In Times Of Great Struggle*

_*




*_

When the world pushes us to our knees,
We have found the best position for praying.
Before we do, we do well to remind ourselves that
True happiness does not consist of living in a world
Where everything is already perfect and beautiful.
It does grow from the ability of peering 
Beyond the ends of our noses 
And the imperfections of our world,
Towards the higher purpose of life.

Only then can the perfected and beautiful self be perceived
That dwells deep within everybody’s core.
The Divine spark is in everyone and
It makes no difference whether
It is already visible in someone or not.
Even in the lowest and meanest of us earthlings 
It is merely waiting to wake up from its slumbers
And brought forth, just the way it once did in you and me.
Developing it is every human being’s
Highest potential and birthright.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Greatest Glory
*
_*




*_​Life  is a gift, so make it count and never give up on what you believe in.  Be brave and make mistakes, because they teach us more than our  successes. Instead of feeling bad about them, it is better by far to   appreciate our blunders for helping us to become better people and to  acknowledge that our successes  in life could only grow from what we  learnt from our slip-ups.

​The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall.
Confucius 551-479 BC

Therefore, only look down on someone when you are giving them a helping hand to get up.

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Courage To Live
*
​ _*




*_​ O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of the whole of Creation, 
Reach out to all who have tried and seemingly failed,
To bring them your comfort and love.
Those whose hopes have been dimmed,
And whose faith has paled,
Lift into the radiance of your Divine wisdom, I pray,
And help them to trust again.

To those who are frightened and lonely,
Feeling hurt and helpless, 
Baffled and blind, failing to understand 
Why they are in this life and falsely 
Believing that this dark and tangled earthly road 
Is all there is to their existence,
Bring them a ray of hope in the form of a friend,
Someone who understands.

Touch with the flame of Your Heavenly fire
All hope that has burned low
And rekindle the faith that has died.
Show each one of us, 
Your beloved children of the Earth,
How to walk steadfastly, 
Hand in hand with You and the Angels
Through following the guidance we receive
From the innermost core of our being, 
Where You and they dwell.

O Great White Spirit,
Show us the way,
Ever onwards, forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
Help the ones who are stumbling and falling by the wayside,
To awaken into the knowledge of their true nature
And a renewed understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of their life,
So they can begin to move among their fellow beings
With renewed love in their hearts.
Grant them the gift of enough faith and courage to try,
Whenever this becomes necessary,
All over again.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Stepping Stones*

_*



*_

Earth life has many stepping stones 
That help us find our way
Across its busy stream,
As we wade through it, day by day.

At times the waters rise and overflow,
And the future looks far from clear.
No way there seems to be across
And the stones all disappear.

Wait until the flow subsides
And the path is more clearly shown.
Once again you can see and use every stone.
When you then look ahead, the future is bright.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our Pathway Through Life
*






​‘What  we do as we move forward through our life can be compared to us laying  down paving, as we absorb and apply various principles and shed our  negative aspects and attitudes to replace them with new and positive  ones. The path itself is, within general parameters, already set down  before us but in setting the paving tiles in place by our efforts we are  slowly, one by one, consolidating our path and giving it a definition.  It may well be that at times we falter or take a step backwards, but the  tiles remain in place and give us a firm footing when we tread there  again. We never destroy what we have created in this way, even if we  slide back a long way and return to it, tired and bruised but a lot  wiser.’

From ‘The Milk Is White’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*Light At The End Of The Tunnel
*
_*




*_
There’s light at the end of each tunnel
And calm at the end of every storm.
There’s rest at the end of life’s journey
And a place that’s welcoming and warm.

There’s a Star on top of the spiritual mountain,
We can touch when the last crag has been scaled.
There’s a certain reward for the faithful,
Whenever they think they have failed.

There’s spring at the end of each winter
And behind each black cloud, there is blue.
There’s a song at the heart of all sorrow
And happiness waiting for you.

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sometimes
*
​ 




​ Sometimes things don’t go
From bad to worse.
Some years, tender things survive the frost,
Green thrives and crops do not fail.
Sometimes we aim high and things goes well.

Sometimes a nation steps back from war,
Elects an honest man and decides to care enough
Not to leave strangers poor.
In some lifetimes we fulfil the purpose we are here for.

Sometimes our best intentions do not go amiss.
Sometimes we do as we are meant to.
Sometimes the Sun does melt a field of sorrow
That seemed frozen too hard.
And I hope that this happens for you.

Sheelagh Pugh
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Changing The World*_
Do not try to change the world,
For you would fail.
Try to love it instead
And lo, you will see that 
The world is changed
And that forever.

​ _Sri Chinmoy_
​ _
* * *
_
​ If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with its true purpose
And perceive it in a new light, we learn to love it and
For us, quite magically, the world changes forever.​ As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world.

​ Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace Prayer*_

_*



*_

  In the cold of an over-materialistic world,
Where many are feeling lost and lonely
I wish you warmth and joy from the knowledge that
These are the days of miracles and wonders,
When ever more of us are once more
Becoming aware of their true nature
And the reason for their being here.

I wish you courage and strength
To heal your own pain and that of others.
May it grow from a steadily increasing awareness that
The love and wisdom aspect of our Creator,
The Great Mother of all life,
Is manifesting herself everywhere in our world.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome all your fears,
So you can show others how to do the same for themselves.
In the silence of your inner being may you
Be at one with the will and power of the Great Father.
The Father/Mother and their only born
Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit,
Are as much part of us as we are part of them.
May their highest qualities reveal themselves
In our world through you and your life.

I wish for inner and outer peace in our world.
May it flow from the heart-mind of the Divine Trinity
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all its lifeforms.
And may the Mother’s wisdom and truth enter
Into every human heart and soul,
As that’s the only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire
Of the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for the renewal of hope, faith and trust in our world,
To assist every one of us with ascending the heights of
The spiritual mountain of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.

Although this is still a dream,
I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me,
For when God’s love has at last come alive
In every human heart and soul,
Anything will be possible and achievable.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To enter every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Live Through The Winter
*
​ _*




*_​ We have to endure dark and frosty winters,
If we wish to experience spring,
And the woods have to be cold and silent,
Before the skylark can take to its wing.

Plants have to be buried in darkness,
Before they can bud and then bloom,
And the sweetest, warmest sunshine
Comes after each storm and gloom.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reflections On Beauty*

_*




*_
​To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross,  Swiss Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who  have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own  way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out  of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a  fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that  fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with  the pain of others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only  grow and evolve on the Earth plane. 

The small earthly self of those who emerge with these qualities from  their suffering has died on the cross of Earth life. The characteristics  of their Christ nature are breaking through and their spirit and soul  has been resurrected. Through its behaviour to the world around it, this  part of our being takes to its spiritual wings and enables us to do our  share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth 

Physical beauty as often as not goes only skin-deep and with the passing  of time it goes from us in any case. At the latest this happens when we  leave our earthly existence behind. Yet, the inner beauty we have been  able to find is ours to keep forever. It was the wisdom of the Highest  who decreed that this kind of beauty can only be developed in earthly  life. And that’s the only thing we can take with us into Eternity and  when we do, it considerably eases our pathway through life during all  subsequent earthly sojourns.
I know which kind of beauty I prefer. How about you?

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nothing People
*_
_*



*_

Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat and never pull an oar.

They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kills you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you.
They will not burn you, but fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what they truly are?
The sins of omission folks.
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They are standing still and stagnating.
And because they never risk anything,
They neither learn nor grow.

At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard
Because both are based on action and conviction.
Therefore, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Send me either a sinner or a saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If someone told them that they are in danger of
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would refuse to believe it.
Having the courage to make mistakes,
Willingly owning up to them
And looking for what they can teach us,
To help our consciousness to grow and expand,
Protects us against merely vegetating
And becoming one of them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Hope*_

_



_

The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From A Distance
*_
​ _*



*_

From a distance
The world looks blue and green
And the snow capped mountains white,
From a distance.
The ocean meets the stream
And the eagle takes to flight.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the voice of hope,
It’s the voice of peace,
It’s the voice of every soul.

From a distance,
We all have enough
And no one is in need.
And there are no guns, 
No bombs and no disease,
No hungry mouths to feed.

From a Distance,
We are instruments
Marching in a common band,
Playing songs of hope,
Playing songs of peace
That are the songs of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But from within.

From a distance,
You look like my friend,
Even though we are at war.
From a distance,
I just cannot comprehend
What all this fighting’s for.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the hope of hopes
And the love of loves
That’s in the heart of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But in our own hearts.

Recommended Viewing:
‘From A Distance’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Risks *

_*




*_

To the small earthly self life frequently is 
A risky and scary business.
That’s why we usually dislike and resent any changes
The Universe has in store for us, 
So that from our new experiences we may learn and grow.
While the personality, our small earthly self,
Detests the changes, our spirit and soul rejoice,
Because they understand that this is the only way 
The lower self can re-discover its true higher nature.

Risks have to be taken so that our approach to life 
And the way we perceive its purpose can transform itself. 
We need to shed the deeply ingrained wrong thinking 
And behaviour patterns, prejudices and false beliefs 
That are creating the obstacles and difficulties in our lives.
We have to say goodbye to anything that has outlived
Its usefulness, including people and places. 

It is true that life can be a risky thing, because 
At times laughing can make us seem foolish,
Weeping come across as sentimentality,
Through reaching out for others 
We become involved with them, 
And showing our feelings may reveal 
Too much of our true higher nature.
 Hoping means risking despair.
Trying means risking failure and 
Living brings the risk of dying.
So what? 

Risks have to be taken. 
The greatest hazard in life is risking nothing.
The one who risks nothing,
Does nothing, has nothing and is nothing.
Souls who hope that by not risking 
They can somehow avoid earthly life’s
Suffering and sorrows are very much mistaken,
Because these things are necessary parts 
Of every human being’s evolutionary pathway.
The only thing that can be achieved by risking nothing
Is avoiding precious opportunities for changing,
Learning and growing, loving and living.

Souls who allow themselves to remain enslaved and enchained
By their false beliefs, outdated opinions and prejudices
Forfeit the only freedom we truly have and that is
The spiritual freedom to believe and follow
That which our inner Highest Self tells us is true.
This gives us the courage to act upon the knowledge
That we are beings of love, who have come from love
And are returning to it. 
This love alone can show us the way 
Home into what we always have been 
And forever will remain: 
God’s beloved children of the Earth, 
Immortal spirits and souls. 

Only those who are willing to take the risk
Of owning up to this and conducting 
Their lives in keeping with it,
Will ever learn to love the way our Creator loves us:
Unconditionally, wisely and free.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Overflowing Cup
*
​ _*




*_​ I have never made a fortune.
It’s probably too late for that by now,
But I don’t worry about it much
‘Cos I’m happy anyhow.
As I’ve been walking along life’s way,
I’ve been reaping better than I sowed
And am drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I haven’t got many riches,
And sometimes the going’s tough,
But I’ve got loving ones around me
And with that I’m rich enough.
I thank You God for your blessings,
And the mercies You have bestowed.
I’m drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I remember times when things went wrong
And my faith wore somewhat thin.
But then at once the dark clouds broke,
And the Sun peeped through again.
Please help me God not to gripe 
About the tough rows I have hoed,
Instead give thanks and praise to You
That I’m still drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

If You give me strength and courage,
When the way grows steep and rough,
I’ll not ask for other blessings
As I’m already blessed enough.
And may I never be too busy,
To help others bear their loads,
So I can drink from my saucer,
Each time my cup has overflowed.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Follow Your Dreams
*_
​ _*




*_​ If, while pursuing distant dreams,
Your bright hopes turn to grey,
Don’t wait for reassuring words
Or hands to lead the way.

For seldom will you find a soul
With dreams the same as yours.
Not often will another help you
Pass through untried doors.

If inner forces urge you
To take a course unknown,
Be ready to go all the way,
Yes, all the way – 
If need be, on your own.

That’s not to say we shouldn’t
Learn our lessons from the best.
Just don’t wait for lauding words,
To spur you on your quest.

Find confidence in your own heart
And let it be your guide.
Strive ever harder towards your dreams – 
And they will never be denied.

To find the way to yours, 
Follow the Highest Star and the brightest light,
Pursue your highest aspirations, give of your best
And trust that God and the Angels will do the rest.
As surely they will.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius​ 
​From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Forgiveness Grows From Understanding
*_
_*




*_​If  you find forgiving difficult, bear in mind that it does not mean giving  in, but letting go. Whether or not you think someone deserves your  forgiveness, you most certainly are worthy of forgiving them, because  that is the only way of dissolving the karmic chains and shackles we  created for ourselves and each other, in the course of many lifetimes,  and of setting each other free. Holding on to anger is a way of trying  to compensate for the powerlessness we feel when someone hurts us.

It  is important to find a way of letting go of anger, by talking with the  person who hurt us, without attacking or blaming them, but by describing  the effect their behaviour had on us and the world of our feelings.  Listening to another’s point of view helps us to see things from a  different perspective. It makes us more tolerant and shows us the way to  true and lasting forgiveness that comes from our heart, instead of our  head.

If, for any reason, it is impossible to communicate with  the people who have hurt us, writing down what happened the way we  experienced it can be a good release. Talking the matter over with a  friend or a counsellor is another way of letting go. In my view,  forgiving does not necessarily mean forgetting. It is not easy to forget  hurts, but even partial forgiveness is beneficial because re-living  past painful incidents in our minds time and again is bad for our  health, as this increases our susceptibility to illness. Forgiving is  good for all parts of our being, mind, body, spirit and soul. If it is  more than we can manage on our own, God and the Angels are waiting to be  called upon for their assistance. After all, to err is human and to  forgive is Divine. And forgiveness brings inner peace. Meditation, quiet  reflections and prayers are the best ways of finding both.

It’s  never too late to send forgiveness to anyone, especially not those who  returned to the world of light ahead of us. They are neither dead nor  asleep but probably more alive than we are, because they are once more  fully aware of their true nature and have been shown by the ministering  Angels the karmic debts they left behind. Our loving and forgiving  thoughts reach them through the ethers without hindrance. If you have  unresolved issues with someone or maybe several people on the other side  of the veil of consciousness and long to make peace with them, go right  ahead. God and the Angels are delighted whenever one of us requests  their help. Ask them to show you how to resolve the issues and through  this dissolve the karmic chains that still exist between you.

Forgiveness  is the most important ingredient in our quest for more harmonious  relationships. It grows from and is a natural consequence of a growing  understanding of the true purpose of our present existence and human  relationships in particular. Though this can be an extremely arduous  task, being merciful is essential for becoming whole – meaning healed –  through the integration of all the qualities that are our Divine  inheritance.

This is our opportunity for learning how to take  possession of each one of them and the most important one of them is  learning how to love God’s way and acquiring the ability of a love that  understands all, forgives all and heals all. This kind of love isn’t  blind, but because it understands it forgives. Loving this way opens our  heart’s and soul’s willingness for doing so. Understanding opens our  inner vision to the necessity for forgiving and we perceive with great  clarity that without it, we shall remain stuck in the past and cannot  move on.

The trouble with life is, as the Danish philosopher  Soren Kierkegaard put it: ‘Life must be understood backwards, but has to  be lived forwards.’ How very true! The best thing about this life is  that we are all allowed to make mistakes – nay, maybe we are even  encouraged to make them. As long as we learn from them, we will always  be allowed to move on lessons of a different nature. 

When  the gentle wisdom of the Great Mother guides our thoughts and attitude  towards life, kindness and tenderness, compassion and protectiveness  towards every lifeform flow quite naturally from our heart towards every  one of our siblings in the great family of life, we are well on our way  of mastering the art of loving God’s way. And as this kind of love goes  forth ever more powerfully from our heart, it also flows through our  veins, not only the physical ones but also those of our higher spiritual  bodies.

This development continues until in the end our whole  earthly being pulsates with the Divine Fire and that provides us with  good health and the joy of being alive, as well as sufficient confidence  to tackle whatever may still be waiting for us on our evolutionary  journey through life.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Art Of Forgiveness
*_





​Are  you feeling resentment, pain, anguish or maybe even fury? It doesn’t  matter whether your emotions are directed at the general idiocy of  worldwide governments, a close friend or family member. It makes no  difference whether you are raging at a complete stranger on the road, in  a moment that’s quickly gone or whether you are dealing with years of  abuse or emotional torment. Forgiveness is a spiritual act that requires  us to view things from a different angle and with an increased  understanding of our own needs as well as another person’s.

It  doesn’t seem to be so when we are thinking of the wrong another has done  to us, or the hurt they have so carelessly lavished out, but  forgiveness can free us from even the seemingly most unforgivable acts.  Many of us hold onto our anger in the hope that this emotion will  somehow anchor in some Universal Justice, as though gritting our teeth  and furrowing our brow could somehow balance the teetering scales of  justice in our world.

Sadly, the hurtful act or words of another  that we keep running through our minds work like an emotional cement  that keeps us stuck and unable to move on into a peace mode. Our  inability to forgive often doesn’t even affect the ‘other’ as much as it  does us. There is a Tibetan Buddhist story about two monks who  encounter each other many years after being released from prison where  they had been horribly tortured. ‘Have you forgiven them?’ asks the  first. ‘I will never forgive them! Never!’ replies the second. ‘Well, I  guess in that case they still have you in prison, don’t they?’ the first  monk says.

•    Many mistakenly believe that forgiveness somehow  absolves others from their wrong-doings. That in forgiving, we  helplessly accept, give up, surrender to defeat – that we are helpless.  The exact opposite is true. When we face a terrible wrong and look  within to see how we can prevent the same incident from happening again,  then we are truly on the correct spiritual path.

Dr. Fred Luskin  is the Director of the Stanford University Forgiveness Projects. He has  led the largest research project to date to study the effects of  forgiveness on hurt individuals. He has dealt with people suffering from  a huge range of things needing to be forgiven – from a romantic break  up to the murder of a child. He believes that there are specific steps  one can take to reduce the stress that comes with holding onto hurt and  make the progress of forgiveness as easy as possible. I tend to agree.  Forgiveness usually takes a little time, but it needn’t consume your  life for years. You can start with the following steps to move your  heart into the right place, and begin to forgive:

•    We are  often afraid to truly articulate just how much we have been wronged, but  this is necessary. In cases that are more obvious, such as losing a  family member in a war-torn country to the hands of an unfeeling  mercenary, it is easier to explain how angry and sad we are, but in  other cases, such as with long-term familial abuse, we may have even  come to think the behaviours we were subjected to were ‘normal,’ and  only later do we realize how much pain and hurt we stuffed down over the  years in order to function within our family unit. When that pain is  realized, it is helpful to articulate it to a counsellor or a few close  friends. Keeping those emotions locked inside does not permit the  process of forgiveness to begin.

•    Forgiveness is a personal  journey. You do it for yourself and not for the person you think needs  to be forgiven, or anyone else. Once you make a commitment to do  whatever it takes to let go of the pain and feel better – and do it for  you, then forgiveness starts to become an easier endeavour. When you  feel better about yourself, after all, you will find it more difficult  to hold grudges against others. When needed practice self-care and  self-love. If you are still involved with the person or people who you  are trying to forgive, you can simply explain to them that you need time  to care for yourself. If this is not appropriate due to the ongoing  behaviour of another, then simply practice uncompromising self-love and  distance yourself from the other person until your feelings of anger and  hatred dissipate. Reconciliation may be possible in the future.

‘Your  forgiveness should be such that the person who is forgiven does not  even know that you are forgiving them. They should not even feel guilty  about their mistake. This is the right type of forgiveness. If you make  someone feel guilty about their mistake, then you have not forgiven  them.’ Patanjali Yoga Sutras ‘The Art of Living’

•    While  reconciliation sometimes is possible, on other occasions it is not. If  someone is emotionally unstable and is likely continue to act in hurtful  or harmful ways again should be approach them, there is no need for  being physically or emotionally near them to forgive them. What you are  after is internal peace. Forgiveness can be defined as the peace and  understanding that comes from dropping the blame for whoever has hurt  you, changing your never-ending story of grievance, and realising that  they were possibly playing a role in the grand play of life – known as  maya to some – to help you learn more about yourself.

This does  not mean that murdering your child is right or that stealing, cheating,  emotional abuse, or other ‘wrongs’ are ‘right.’ It simply means that you  choose to see that person’s pain as the impetus for their own actions  and not as a personal affront to you.

Maya Angelou once said:  ‘You can’t forgive without loving. And I don’t mean sentimentality. I  don’t mean mush. I mean having enough courage to stand up and say: ‘I  forgive, I’m done with it.’’ If someone has been narcissistic, selfish,  hateful or jealous, you can forgive them for your own peace of mind, and  allow them to learn from the Universal lessons, which are surely coming  their way, to help them forgive those who hurt them also. While you  don’t have to reconcile with others who are not ready to do this  spiritual work for themselves, you do have to reconcile your own  emotions.

•    Your hurt is coming from what you feel now, not  what happened ten minutes, an hour, days or even ten years ago. The old  adage about time healing all wounds is true. But this is because we tend  to get caught in karmic cycles that cause us to mentally recycle pain  instead of letting it go. In the book ‘Karma and Reincarnation  Transcending Your Past, Transforming Your Future’ Elizabeth Clare  Prophet and Patricia R. Spadaro explain that while ‘Karma means  accountability and payback, reincarnation is simply another word for  fresh opportunities [which the Universe offers us].’

•    Karmic  retribution is not a punishment, but the benevolent and infinitely wise  Universe’s way of allowing us free will. What it does mean is that what  we send out into the world must return to us. Therefore, what we do unto  others will in due course be done unto us, somehow, at some time, in  some way – maybe in a far distant lifetime. But return it will, of that  we can be sure. The Sioux holy man, Black Elk, explained how everything  in nature comes full circle, and Voltaire mused: ‘It is not more  surprising to be born twice, than once.’ Everything in nature is  endlessly recycled and then resurrected. Understanding the cycles of  karma and reincarnation helps us to get a better grasp on family,  community and even wider society patterns in need of changing.

When  we stay stuck in thoughts of the pain another has caused us, we are  missing one of the main opportunities of our present incarnation. After  talking about a hurt with another person, expressing it fully and  looking at the patterns that created this situation, the time has come  for releasing it and letting it go. The true gift of being ‘hurt’ be  another is the recognition that on the inner level of life we are all  one and when one of us gets hurt, everybody else suffers with us.  Therefore, in truth when we hurt another, we are doing the same to  ourselves.

Carl Jung once said: ‘I had the feeling that I was a  historical fragment, an excerpt for which the preceding and succeeding  text was missing . . . I could well imagine that I might have lived in  former centuries and there encountered questions I was not yet able to  answer, that I had to be born again because I had not fulfilled the task  that was given to me.’

•    Stop your fight or flight response.  When we start to ruminate about what another has done to us, our  hypothalamus gets into gear and engages both our sympathetic nervous  system as well as the adrenal-cortical system. When the effect of these  systems sets in, our fight or flight response begins and in no time flat  we are in moderate to full-blown fear mode. This is because we are  afraid the same thing will happen to us again. We are feeling the  incident as if it were happening right now, no matter how long ago it  occurred. Our heart rates and blood pressure rise. We might even sweat a  little. Our body gets flooded with thirty different stress hormones and  all of it together makes forgiving very difficult.

Through  practising a simple, calming mantra meditation, a few yoga asanas, yoga  nidra, nadi shodhana or going for a short walk outdoors, we can reverse  the fight-or-flight response. This enables us to deal with the fear  behind our pain from a more level emotional state.

•    Give up  your expectations of others. Dr. Luskin calls this ‘recognizing the  unenforceable rules.’ In other words, you can’t expect to get from  others, what they have no ability or desire to give you. While we can  practice love without expectation, we also should be aware that others  aren’t always capable of loving back. If your inner child is still  bemoaning the inability of an emotionally shutdown father to be  affectionate and caring, or you expect a selfish boss to behave  differently, then you are setting yourself up for more pain and this  often. Realise that what you seek from others – kindness, love,  affection, support – will come from those willing and able to give it,  and the more you offer it to yourself, the more likely individuals of  the same calibre will come into your orbit. Just let the others be, who  are not ready to act as evolved. Let go of all resentment by  acknowledging that’s just where they are in their present evolutionary  cycle of karma and reincarnation.

•   Know that a life well lived  is the most constructive and positive way of resolving the outstanding  issues between any of your relationships. Staying hurt and angry does  nothing for you. It only feeds the ego of the person who hurt you and  gives them power over you. You are still in ‘prison’, as one of the  monks put it. Empower yourself by focussing on the good things in your  life. Robert Emmons and Michael McCullough are two of the leading  American investigators of gratitude. They describe this quality as  personality strength and the ability to be keenly aware of the good  things that happen to you and never take for granted. Grateful  individuals express their thanks and appreciation in a heartfelt ways,  not merely to be polite. Wise ones who possess a high level of  gratitude, often feel an emotional sense of wonder, thankfulness and  appreciation for life itself. Start a gratitude journal or instead of  getting stuck in your hurt feelings, every day take a few moments to  quietly contemplate and reflect on the many blessings the Universe is  bestowing upon you. Counting them is good for your health because it  helps to dissipate sadness, anger and frustration.

•    Change  your ‘story’. Instead of telling a story to yourself and others about  how you were done wrong, decide to re-write the script. You can, instead  of being a victim, decide to use the experience as a way of healing   others, one of the most profound spiritual practices ever taught.  Imagine the ripples that the pebbles of your forgiveness could send out  into the world. I give the example of a man named Robert Rule to explain  how profound changing your story can be:

‘Gary Leon Ridgway is  better known as the infamous Green River Killer. In 2003, he confessed  to the murders of 48 women. In 2011, Ridgway was convicted of the murder  of Rebecca Marrero, bringing the victim count up to 49. By his own  confession, he may have murdered as many as 60 women. Ridgway especially  despised prostitutes and targeted them for his killings. At Ridgway’s  2003 sentencing, the families of the victims had the opportunity to  speak out and address Ridgway directly.

Understandably, many were  angry and lashing out at Ridgway for the sorrow and pain he had put  them through. As Ridgway stonily listened to the family members express  their grief and anger, one person came up and said something unexpected.  When the time for speaking came for Robert Rule, the father of teenage  victim Linda Jane Rule, Ridgway finally showed a glimpse of remorse.  Rule’s words to Ridgway were: ‘There are people here who hate you, but  I’m not one of them. You’ve made it difficult to live up to what I  believe, which is what God tells me to do and that’s to forgive. You are  forgiven, sir.’ His words brought Ridgway to tears.’

From ‘Wisdom Pills – Something For Your Soul’
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Transmutation Of Karma
*_
_




_
​The  essence of White Eagle ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 4 – Sayings of the Gentle  Brother’: ‘It is so easy to judge the actions of others, but endeavour  to refrain from judgment. Because of your oneness on the inner level,  whenever you are condemning others you are in truth doing it to  yourself. Strive to be tolerant and let flow from your heart the gentle  spirit of the master soul the Jesus legend portrayed. Jesus is a  symbolism for the archetypal Christ, your own Christ nature, a master  soul who in women and men alike can only be made whole and perfect  through everyone’s own efforts.

‘The story how a highly evolved  and perfected soul would behave in earthly life when it incarnates there  is a demonstration of what can be attained when you simply follow the  example of the gentle and loving ways of Jesus, one of the many symbols  of the Universal Christ.

‘Forgive, dear children of the Earth,  forgive. Whatever is in your heart, whichever way you may feel towards  anyone, possibly with justification according to the standards of  earthly life, pray to forgive, just like the Jesus legend teaches in the  Lord’s Prayer: ‘Forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who  trespass against us.’ Know that in forgiving others you are releasing  yourself. So long as you sit in judgment over others and refuse to  forgive, the Universal laws will bring the same back to you, as all life  is ruled by these laws which say: ‘As you give, so you receive.’  Therefore, as soon as you feel forgiveness that comes from your heart  and soul, you are releasing each other from the bondage of your joint  Karma.

‘Karma is transmuted when you learn to think and act with  love from the spiritual aspect of your own nature. The Jesus story  points the way. All of you are on the Earth plane to learn how to live  like a true Master who is all compassion and kindness, gentleness and  love. The legend tells us that Jesus looked into the soul of his  friends, of all who drew close to him and saw their suffering, more than  merely that of the presence. He could see their whole evolutionary  pathway, their Karma and what made them behave the way they did. The  tale of the Master shows you how to react to people and life in general  with compassion and forgiveness.

‘This is often difficult, but as  soon as forgiveness enters the human heart, the spirit and soul that  for a very long time has been in bondage and stretched upon the cross of  suffering is released and set free. So, look into people’s hearts, love  them and forgive.’

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
​​
* * *  ​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Law Of Karma*_

_*




*_​One of the best explanations of the law  of Karma that ever came my way was James van Praagh’s notes in ‘Reaching  to Heaven – a Spiritual Journey through Life and Death’. The following  is the essence of what he writes on page 78 under the heading ‘Karma’:  We are all familiar with the saying: ‘What goes around comes around.’  This is another way of describing the Universal law known as Karma. The  word Karma is Sanskrit in origin and literally means ‘action’. This law  consists of constantly renewing cycles of cause and effect. Simply put,  we are going through our earthly lifetimes either sowing seeds or  throwing rocks. For as long as insist on doing this, in coming lifetimes  we have to reap the effects of everything we thus created, good and bad  alike.

‘These cycles of cause and effect extend through many lifetimes. The  result of our actions today may not necessarily return to us in our  present lifetime, but it is sure to do so eventually. Think of Karma as  paying of debts and of balancing spiritual bank accounts, not  overlooking that we also reap the rewards for the things we did well in  other lifetimes. Karma creates opportunities for all human souls to grow  and progress. Once we have learnt that every one of our thoughts, words  and actions has consequences, the Universe lays the tool for creating  nothing but good and positive Karma for future lifetimes into  everybody’s own hands.’ 

This is how the law of Karma is constantly at work throughout all  worlds, including ours. And because it was designed by God’s wisdom and  love, it benefits us and our world in many different ways. Whatever it  brings to anyone has nothing to do with punishment, retribution and  vengeance. Things of this nature have no place in the language of love,  but belong to the experience world of the lower and lowest development  stages of earthly life. During the middle phase we become more and more  occupied with issues like redemption and forgiveness. In the highest  part we are only interested in expressing and manifesting love’s purest  manifestations and doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on the  Earth.

When looked at from the right angle, it can be clearly seen that the law  of Karma is one of opportunities of many different kinds. For example:  for redeeming ourselves and learning something new and doing better in  this lifetime than we did in previous ones, whilst we were still  ignorant of the law of Karma and its effects. The experiences it brings  force us to tap into our inner resources. This helps our consciousness  to expand and we grow stronger and wiser all the time, until eventually  we are ready to bring forth the best that is within us. Through  unselfishly working for the good of all, we ourselves are not only  evolving and moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life, our whole race and world are progressing with us.

Through the Jesus legend the Universal Christ Spirit tells us in St.  John 8:31-32: ‘If you abide by My word, you are truly My disciples. And  you will know the truth and that very truth will make you free.’ What a  long time it has taken humankind to find out that in truth the figure of  the Master Jesus is a symbolism for humankind’s higher Christ nature.  When we finally grasp this concept, it does no longer surprise us that  Jesus can neither save nor redeem us. We know that, if he really had  walked the Earth, he would not have wanted to mislead and hide the truth  from us that no-one can do this except we ourselves. 

There is no doubt in my mind that the Jesus story was inspired by the  Angels  and that it was specifically designed for humankind’s limited  understanding during its spiritual infancy and childhood. Wise ones, who  have matured into adulthood, know that negative Karma only returns to  us when we have become sufficiently strong to deal with it. They accept  the responsibility for themselves and every one of their thoughts, words  and actions and thus take the burden of the cross of their existence  off anyone else’s back, including Jesus’. Shouldering it themselves,  such wise ones do all they can to save and redeem themselves. They are  doing this happily because they know that the same then happens for our  whole world, and that much spiritual progress is possible for those who  are doing this.

Some people, when they become aware of these things and reflect on their  lives so far, may be disappointed about what to them now seems like  negative reactions to Karmic events. This gives them a feeling as if  they had probably not been strong enough to handle the test that came  their way they should have done. At first we all find it hard to believe  that it is us who, during our times of rest and recuperation in the  world of spirit at the end of each lifetime, together with the wise ones  in charge of us, decide what kind of pathway would most benefit our  spiritual development in the coming lifetime. But because the wise ones  know us and our pathway much better than we do, even if we feel ready to  tackle some of our Karmic debts and hope to be sufficiently strong to  redeem them, they may tell us whether this is advisable. If they agree,  we go ahead and apply for our next lifetime. 

Any kind of earthly test and trial is never sent as some kind of  punishment, even though it often feels like that. Invariably they are  intended to assist us with bringing forth and developing our inner  strength and to help us grow in wisdom and understanding. Each time we  emerge from another one, that’s what we have done – even though we are  likely to be unaware of it. So, whenever the going gets tough, it’s good  to remind ourselves that no-one forced us into this lifetime and that  having another go was our own free decision. 

During the periods spent in the world of light we are aware that in  truth we are a spirit and soul, who wishes to evolve and grow through  consciousness expanding experiences. Knowing that we are only ever  temporary residents on the Earth plane makes our choice of wanting to  move forwards and get on with our development an easy one. And every one  of us eventually reaches the point when we mean it most sincerely each  time we say: ‘May Thy will be mine and my will be Thine, so that  everything unfolds in keeping with Thy will and wishes.’ Through this  our will aligns itself with that of the Highest and that takes apart the  bars of the cross of our lower earthly personality, which we have  carried long enough. 

The cross’s horizontal bar represents our will and the vertical one the  will of God. Saying ‘Thy will and not mine’ lays them side by side and  shows that we trust the living God within, our intuition, to always show  us the right way and ask us only to do that which is good, right and  beautiful. And as every one of our thoughts, words and actions creates  some kind of Karma, this is the best protection against bringing about more of the negative variety. 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking In The Master’s Footsteps
*_
_*




*_
​Whenever  someone has created something unpleasant, negative and maybe downright  evil, what kind of a world would ours be if someone else took the  responsibility for it and made the resulting Karma go away by waving  some kind of a magic wand, just because we say: ‘I believe Jesus  exists.’ It wouldn’t even have to be true, but if it were possible, the  whole thing would be one giant cop-out. Yet, spiritually there is no such  thing. Everything has to be for real and carried out with the right  intentions behind it. Pretending to be or do something we do not feel  and are convinced of is no good and doesn’t count. Life moves round and  round in circles and whatever we send out creates an impression in the  ethers and our spiritual ledger. No good, kind and loving thought or  word is ever wasted. They return to us in some way, but so do all nasty  and unloving ones.

Everything that comes back to us was created  by us and not inflicted by some unkind and unloving higher force or  fate. At the end of each lifetime we return into the world of light for  rest and recuperation. When this has been attended to sufficiently, as  soon as we feel strong enough together with the wise ones in charge of  us we ourselves decide how far we may be able to get during our next  earthly sojourn with the resolving of outstanding issues and see how far  we can get with repaying of karmic debts. Within the framework of our  ongoing evolutionary development a suitable pathway along the route of  the life lessons that are next in line for us is chosen.

Ignorance  of the Cosmic laws never could protect anyone against living with the  consequences of every one of their thoughts, words and actions. The flow  of our life changes dramatically and the ultimate destiny of requiring  no further earthly lifetimes is approached much more rapidly when we  have reached spiritual adulthood and are aware of the presence of these  laws. Because we then have grown strong enough to accept our  responsibilities and duties as a spark of the Divine, the true meaning  of the Jesus story makes a lot of sense to us. Now we understand that  the only way Christ could ever save and redeem any human being is when  that person’s earthly self becomes aware of its own Christ nature, takes  possession of and develops it. This we do when we freely and willingly  conduct our lives in a manner that is worthy of one of God’s children of  the Earth. In this process the higher aspect of our being gradually  absorbs its lower counterpart, the small earthly self, into itself. With  the passing of time the two parts together evolve into a Christed one  in their own right.

Inspired by the Angels around the throne of  God, the Christ Circle, the Jesus legend was given to our world two  thousand years ago. By depicting the earthly life of a Master soul, the  Angels all along have been showing our race the pathway every human soul  eventually has to walk. As soon as we awaken into our true nature,  learn about the Cosmic laws and the higher purpose of our existence as  sparks of the Divine, we are ready to follow the Master’s example and  walk in his footsteps. Our knowledge opens the gate to the freedom of  spiritual Mastership, which is achieved through the self-mastery of  conducting our lives in harmony with God’s laws, so that no further  negative Karma is created by us. And that’s how every human soul in the  fullness of time has to save and redeem itself.

We are in this  life to cultivate our imaginative powers. Let’s use the creative force  of ours for imagining things that are good and right, beautiful and  positive only and serve the highest good and the greatest joy of all. In  your imagination think of a world that is at peace and where all  creatures, animals and human beings alike, live together in peace and  harmony. Everybody gives of their best and nobody seeks dominion over  and exploits anyone. Do not allow yourself be held down by our planet’s  present state, but look ahead into the golden age of peace that is  surely coming our way. Enter the silence, rise on wings of light into  the spirit world and ask our friends and helpers there to show you what  you can do to bring it into being.

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘There’s A Reason’

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*No Regrets*_

_*




*_
Even if earthly lifetimes last one hundred years,
They’re too short for spending them regretting things,
So love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t. 
Never forget that everything in this life 
Is of a temporary nature and
Never more than a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
For teaching us some kind of a lesson and
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and 
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
But when in future something changes 
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow things to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that, 
As long as we grow and learn something 
From every one of them, 
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*There's A Reason*_

_*



*_

For every pain we have to bear,
For every burden and every care,
There’s a wise and higher reason.

For every grief that bows our head,
For every teardrop that we shed,
There’s a reason.

For every hurt and for every plight,
For every lonely and pain-racked night,
There’s a reason.

But, if we trust the Highest the way we should,
Eventually it all works out for our good,
For S/He knows the reason.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Santa’s Retirement
*_
_*





*_​Once upon a time around Christmas, Santa noticed that his toy making elves were beginning to show their age by working much slower than they used to. Besides it seemed that not many children on Earth wanted the toys his helpers had always been so good at making. Computers and mobiles phones increasingly appeared on earthly wish lists these days. Apart from that apprentices could not be found anywhere because the younger generations of elves were no longer interested in following in the footsteps of their elders. They preferred watching and helping earthlings with their computer games. 

When on top of all that, Mrs. Claus told Santa that her mother was coming to stay with them over Christmas, for the first time he experienced pre-Christmas stress. Well, never mind, he thought, I’ll have a look at how the reindeer are preparing themselves for the great night. Alas, they too had got too long in the tooth and lost their appetite for flying through the air, carried by the magic of Christmas, and pulling the heavy sledge with Santa and his toys. Here too replacements were hard to find because the young reindeer were more interested in moving around freely on their own. Some of them had already run away, the good Heavens alone know where to.

So the old man went to start loading his sleigh. Unfortunately, one of the floorboards had cracked and his toy bag fell through the hole scattering its contents far and wide on the ground below. That was the last straw that broke the proverbial camel’s back. Santa felt he could not cope with any more mishaps. To fortify himself he returned to the house for a glass of cider and maybe a tot of rum. For quite some time he had needed this much more frequently than in his younger days. Alas, the elves had finished the cider and Mrs Claus had hidden the rum. She hated to see Santa in a somewhat inebriated state taking the reins of his sledge. 

At that moment the doorbell rang. Greatly irritated about yet another disturbance, Santa marched to the door and yanked it open. To his surprise an Angel stood before him, who greeted him with a smile and said: ‘Santa, I hope you don’t mind me calling. We have been watching you for some time and I have come to tell you that the Angelic Council on the highest level of life has decided that you have done more than enough of this kind of work. You have served humankind well and with immediate effect are going to retire. 

From now on, people will have to do without you. Instead we have given them the Christmas tree as one of the many symbols for the tree of life or knowledge. The custom of cutting an evergreen and bringing it indoors is first going to be part of the Nordic Yule celebrations during the shortest and darkest days of winter. Christianity will later import this custom in the process of suppressing what they declare to be pagan religions. 

Instead of bringing Christmas presents, this year you are getting one for a change. I have brought you a bottle of your favourite brand of cider and of rum. Keep them in a place where no-one can get at them. And with a ‘Cheers, Santa,’ the Angel vanished from his view. 

This is how it came about that, to honour Santa and the Angels, people lay chocolate Santas wrapped in silver foil underneath their Christmas trees and hang small statues of Angels into it. With the passing of time evergreen trees and conifers in particular have become symbols for the God’s eternal love. It neither waxes nor wanes with the coming and going of the seasons – our world’s and our own. No matter where we are and what we get up to, this is the only kind of love that is faithful and true and never leaves us. 

The Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, with the help of the Angels and Masters of the spirit realm once brought us the Jesus legend and the message: ‘I am the way, the truth and the life.’ Even though it was misunderstood for a long time, the meaning of this message for us and our world always has been: ‘I am the I am. I am as much part of you as you are part of Me. I am the living God within you, who knows the way of all things and the answers to all your questions. I am the truth, the love and the life within you.’ The same voice is now telling us: ‘Rejoice, beloved children of the Earth, for at present ever more of you are waking up into the awareness of their true nature and Mine. This helps them to realise that in truth they are a spark of Me and that the essence of their being is spirit and soul and therefore eternal and immortal like Me.’ 

Last but not least, to paraphrase the American journalist Charles Bishop Kuralt, 1934-1997: ‘It’s beneficial for our individual and collective mental and spiritual wellbeing to remind ourselves frequently that our whole world is not in flames and that there are people in our world besides politicians, entertainers and criminals, who are doing good things.’ And that’s how many small people in many small places doing small things can and indeed do change our world. I am convinced that there is much more goodness than evil in our world. It’s just people prefer to do good things quietly in the background and therefore draw little attention. 
God bless and have a magical Christmas time.

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Angels Are Among Us*_






God bless you and your loved ones,
Not only at Christmas but always and forever.
Please follow the link below and see for yourself:

‘Angels Among Us’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things*







People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​ 
* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do It Now
*
​ _*



*_

It isn’t the things we do, my Friend,
It’s those that are left undone,
That cause us most heartache,
At the setting of the Sun.

The tender words forgotten,
The letters we didn’t write,
The flowers we did not send
Become haunting ghosts at night.

The stones we could have lifted
Out of another’s way.
The words of heart-felt counsel
We didn’t take time to say.

The loving touch of a hand,
The warm and gentle tone,
We neither had time nor thought for,
Having troubles enough of our own.

The little acts of kindness,
That so easily slip from one’s mind
Are the only chances of acting like Angels 
We poor mortals find.

They come in night and silence,
Those sad, reproachful wraiths,
When hope is faint and flagging,
And a chill is falling on our faith.

Earth life is all too short, my Friend,
And this world’s sorrows are too great,
To put up with a slow compassion
That tarries, until it’s too late.

That’s why it isn’t the thing we do, 
But those that are left undone
That give us most of the heartache,
At the setting of the Sun.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Prayer*_

_*With *__*Gift Ideas For Ourselves*_
_*



*_​O Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of  all life and Your only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, we pray  that every heart and soul in both our world be opened wide to receive  the blessing and healing power of Your wisdom and love. Grant us the  gift of finding rest and healing in the presence of You and  the Angels  around Your throne. 

May the light of the Christ Spirit go forth from your sacred heart more  strongly with each passing day. May it flood and fill us and our world  and flow from there into the farthest remotest corners of the whole of  Creation for the blessing and healing of all its lifeforms. May the  joyful song of the Angels of Healing and Peace bring love and goodwill  to the heart and soul of humankind, our whole world and all others, not  only at Christmas but throughout every coming year.

The gifts for ourselves are meeting
Opponents: with tolerance.
Enemies: with forgiveness and the peace
that grows from knowing that in this life
nobody is our enemy.
In truth they are merely teachers who are
sent to show us how we do NOT want to be.
Friends with: open hearts and minds.
All lifeforms with: charity and compassion, kindness and love.
Children: by living as good examples they may wish to follow.

Here is a Christmas Card for you.
Please click the link below:

‘Christmas Card’

Happy Christmas to your and your loved ones.

 From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’​ 
* * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Parents And Children 
*_
_*Forgiveness From The Heart
*_
_*




*_
​Christmas  is a time for families and for healing the karmically determined and  therefore often stressful relationships between parents and their  offspring. The present year has been one of many new beginnings on every  level of life. In contrast to this 2018, the year ahead, is going to be  one for transformations of many different kinds for us as well as our  whole world. For the whole of the year Saturn will not only be contained  in its figures 8 = Saturn, the planet will also be in its own sign of  Capricorn, so that its influence will be felt with particular strength.  It’s always much easier to bring forth a planet’s positive  characteristics when it is operating in its own sign. Therefore, the  year ahead is going to be a particularly good one for working on the  self-mastery and self-discipline we and our world so badly require.

Naturally,  these energies can be used beneficially by everything that is taking  part in our world, therefore all human relationships. It makes no  difference whether someone we would like to make peace with is in our  world or has already moved on into the spirit realm. Because on the  inner level of life all is one and there is no separation between  anything, forgiving and healing that relationship through making peace  is always possible. It probably works better from a distance and in our  thoughts than face to face. Here are some suggestions of how to approach  the matter.

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may pardon each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I truly am thankful.

Thank you for showing us that each one of us is Your child
Whom You have granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth,
So that we should learn and grow some more,
Each through their own experiences.
Thank you for the Angels, Masters and guides who are
Protecting us and lighting the way back home into the oneness with You.
I rejoice to know that we are all children in the great school of life,
Which You so lovingly have created for us.

I pray for Your forgiveness for the mistakes I have made,
Throughout this whole lifetime and all previous ones.
Help me to draw the learning from them,
So that I may bring forth all that is good and noble within me,
Finding wholeness and healing through becoming
Ever more like You and being closer to You.

As the road of this earthly life is long and difficult
And strewn with many kinds of temptations
Which my earthly self finds hard to resist,
Assist me with being strong in my determination to overcome them.
Help me to accept and love myself the way I am,
Safe in the knowledge that Your great wisdom and love
Created me – and everybody else – in Your Divine image,
And that you love us all totally and unconditionally.

To break the vicious circle of acting against my own best interests
And of being my own worst enemy,
When it comes to solving any problem, help me
To listen to Your help and guidance that comes
From deep within my own heart, where You dwell.
Help me to stop finding fault with myself and those around me,
But to love and accept myself and them they way we are.
Whenever I encounter difficulties, especially in relationships,
Grant me the gift of the ability to first look to myself to resolve them.

Now that I understand that the purpose of life on Earth
Is growth and evolution that leads each and every one of us
To ever higher levels of consciousness,
And knowing that all my experiences only ever happened
Because they meant to teach me something,
I let go of all resentment and grudges I ever
Bore against anyone, including myself.

Help me, Great Spirit, to love wisely, the way You do,
Myself and everything that comes my way,
Knowing that it is part of Your Creation,
That it has been prepared by Your great wisdom and love.
Help us all to dissolve the chains and shackles of Karma that
Have bound us to each other, for so many lifetimes,
So that we may set ourselves and each other free
From the bondages that were created
By the darkness of the ignorance of our true nature of past Ages.

Help us to free our world from all hatred, resentment, envy and greed,
And to fill us and it with Your Divine Wisdom, Power and Love.
My soul yearns to make peace with You and all life,
Because I now so much better understand
You and the processes of the life
You created for us.

* * *

Help me to forgive the mother of this lifetime for any unlovingness
She has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who understands the way of all things]
Help me to forgive her for the times she failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Mother’s nurturing
That only You, my Divine Mother, can give to any of Your children.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from someone who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On her own pathway of evolution and therefore still imperfect.

Help me to forgive the father of this lifetime for any unlovingness
He has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive him for the times he failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Father’s love,
Forgiveness and understanding that You alone, my Divine Father,
Can feel towards all my efforts.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from one who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On his own pathway of evolution and still imperfect.

Help me to forgive my partner for any unlovingness
S/he showed towards me, during the times You have given us together,
Knowingly or unknowingly. Especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive her/him and also myself for
Any hurt and pain we ever caused each other,
For misunderstandings and abuse of any kind,
For not entering into the deep and fully satisfying
Relationship that is only possible between You and me.
Help me to recognise that it is folly to expect such
Perfect love and understanding from a mere human being who,
Like me, is Your child, on her/his own pathway of evolution
And therefore still imperfect.

Continue with this prayer until each and every one,
Who has ever hurt or wounded you, has been forgiven.
Finish off with:

Help me to forgive myself for all false expectations I ever hoped
Could be fulfilled in any of my human relationships,
When this can only be found in You, my Divine Mother/Father.
You are the Divine lover, who is alive in each one of us,
And You alone have the power to know and fulfil all my needs.
All those around me and with me are but outer manifestations of You.
And each one who has ever shared my life with me,
Is Your child and constantly searching the perfect loving relationship
That we can only have with You.

Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them,
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering
At the hands of parents and other adults,
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we,
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

A very happy Christmas and New Year 2018 for everyone.

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’​

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Christmas Prayer
*_






Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please give us eyes this Christmas
To see the Christmas Star.
And give us ears so that we may hear the song
Of the Angels from afar.

With eyes and ears attuned
To their messages from above,
May the Christmas Angels speak to us
Of renewed hope, faith and love.

Hope to light our pathway
When the way ahead is dark,
And to sing through stormy days,
With the sweetness of a lark.

Faith to trust in things unseen
And know beyond all seeing
That it is in Your Father/Motherly love
We eternally live and have our being.

And love to break down barriers
Of colour, race and creed,
So we may see and understand,
And help all those in need.

Amen

Jelise
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Can Do It
*
​ 




​ You don’t need to be told:
‘Life’s not easy and some hills are hard to climb!’ 
You don’t need to be told:
‘Have patience, it’ll all come in good time!’ 

You’ve got enough determination
To see you through,
And if you muster the patience,
Good luck will come, too.

You may have to weather a storm or two,
But don’t put your plans on the shelf.
You’ll only get where you’re going
By believing in yourself.

So go on, give life your best shot.
Success will not pass you by,
If you remember that the only failures
Are those who never try.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sweet Surrender
*
​ _*




*_​  Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end’

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver​ Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Being You
*
​ _*




*_​ Trust the power of being you
And accept the responsibility for constantly striving  
To give of the highest and best that is within you, 
For that is the only way of being true to our real self. 
Don’t be distracted by those you pass, 
As you climb the spiritual mountain 
And who would like to coax you down their road.

Do not listen to the shouts of anyone ahead, 
Who thinks they know the way.
As pioneers of the Aquarian Age it is essential
That you follow your inner guidance, 
As no-one else may be required to walk 
Where you are meant to go 
And bring down to Earth 
The visions you have come to seek.

Although in earthly life you may be alone in this adventure, 
God and the Angels are constantly with you.
And there are also all others who are walking 
The pathway of earthly life with you.
Even though your hands and theirs 
May only be touching occasionally,
On the inner level all life is one and
All hearts, spirits and souls are constantly together
To experience this special lifetime
Of the glorious setting and rising of the Sun,
The death and rebirth of human consciousness.

The gift of any of our friendships will never be taken from us,
Wherever our road may take us,
Even into the world of light and Eternity.
Love alone can give any friendship
The wings for rising above our own selfish needs 
And for lifting us and our world 
Above and beyond the mundane things,
The toils and troubles, misery and suffering of earthly life
Onto the planes where the Highest and Brightest Light
Of the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, dwells.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Adderbury

No one is born to a life where the pathway is straight and easy with all things known in advance.
No one has ever gotten out of life, alive, and the sun doesn't always shine when you want it to.

Life has its dark times and light, hard times and easy, laughter and sorrow.
To make plans is fine, but to focus on the end, the destination, blinds you to the wonder and mystery and magic that lies all around you.

Be bold!   Be curious!  Be brave!  Explore strange places and make friends with those who do not agree with you!
Treasure the journey itself, take time to see the beauty of nature, and the wonders of what mankind has built!

Pause to listen to the words of the wise, dance with the foolish, play games with the young and hear the tales of the elderly,
For we all play all those parts at some time during our own journey through life.... if we are fortunate anyway.

Above all, do not be afraid to weep when it hurts, laugh when it is funny, and always give away more smiles than you receive,
For smiles cost you nothing to give, but can be the greatest gift another is given on that day.

And, know always, that whether your path be dark today, or light.... it will shift - again and again.

Learn.
Share.
Love.
Hope, 
For if these be your rules of life, your journey will give you a fantastic tale to share when you pass beyond the veil and meet again those who have gone before you.

Life is about the journey, but how you perceive the journey will be how you see  your life.  
Decide today to look for the light, the silver linings, the small miracles, for they are all around you,
Scattered like diamonds in the soft grass and hard stone........ but they are there.

It is up to you to look hard enough to see them, is all.

.


----------



## Aquarius

Adderbury said:


> . . . No one has ever gotten out of life, alive . . .



Thank you for sharing your insights into the processes of earthly life with us. The only point I disagree with it is the above. I believe that each one of us is a spark of the Divine and that therefore the essence of our being is immortal and eternal. In my view, everybody, independent of the present level of their spiritual development, does by no means die when they leave their physical body behind. The indwelling spirit and soul move on and returns into the spirit realm, our true home from which we newly emerge at the beginning of each lifetime. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Impossible Dream
*_
_*




*_
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh
​In  the fullness of time, the unreachable star described in the above song  can and is meant to be reached and that by each one of us. Each time we  spread new understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, we act as  lightbringers and sowers of seeds. Through this we gradually evolve into  a light and a shining star in our own right, who is becoming ever more  at one with the Christ Star. In this way increasing amounts of the  darkness of our world are absorbed into the light of the Star and  transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all life.

The  materialism we experience during the early stages of our earthly  development has its place in the grand scheme of evolution because it  gets us in touch with the power of love and the first stirrings of our  higher nature. As we ascend the evolutionary spiral of life, its lower  counterpart is gradually left behind. Hidden behind the hunger and  thirst for material possessions felt earlier on, are the first  manifestations of something quite different. They were expressions of  all human souls’ longing for love.

There comes a time for all of  us when our earthly self begins to yearn to make contact with something  it cannot yet understand. With the awakening of its higher nature and  intuition, the higher part of our being can merely be sensed vaguely.  Although we are as yet unable to give love, we feel the need for it in  our life and yearn to be loved by someone. This draws people into our  life who are willing to love us and to show us the meaning of love.

Every  human being eventually reaches the evolutionary point when we begin to  sense and feel the presence of the higher dimensions of life, even  though so far we do not understand them, we may not even consciously be  aware of their existence. The initially tiny flame of earthly love  kindles a longing in our heart and soul for reaching out and loving  something that is more than earthly love, that will and cannot die and  will be with us forever.

During that phase of our development,  each time we observe a natural phenomenon like nature’s awakening in  spring, we sense that behind the manifestations of such beauty and  splendour there just has to be a higher power that brings it all into  being. Could it be the product of the mind of a great intellect that  created even the tiniest part of it? We notice to our delight that each  time we reflect on this, a feeling of peace and harmony seems to fill  our whole being.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Little Things’

* * *
​


----------



## Adderbury

Well met Aquarius!

Thanks for the comment, but my writing was perhaps not quite clear enough, I think.   My apologies, my friend.  

_Learn.
Share.
Love.
Hope, 
For if these be your rules of life, your journey will give you a fantastic tale to share when you pass beyond the veil and meet again those who have gone before you.

_That was my poor way of referring to exactly the realms you speak of.   Ah well, that is why I am here, to learn to get my ideas across more clearly, right?

Thanks for pointing out the part I need to work on still!

Adderbury


----------



## Aquarius

No need to apologise, dear Friend. 
It's not always easy to clearly express what we mean to say, is it? 
But then, we are human and in this earthly life together so that we can all learn from each other.​ 
With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Best Is Yet To Come
*_
_*




*_​There  probably isn’t anyone on the Earth plane who does not agree that we are  living in exceptionally difficult times. Yet, they are also exciting  and important beyond compare. This is due to the fact that ever more of  us are waking up to their true nature and becoming aware that all of us  are constantly in the process of laying the foundation stones for the  rest of our present lifetime, as well as all futures ones. Whether they  will be spent on the Earth plane or on other levels of existence, it is  my firm belief that, individually and as a race, by far the best part of  our evolution is yet to come.

For those who fail to make an  effort at finding the true purpose of their existence on the Earth  plane, it may well be necessary to return to it in a future life and  doing the whole thing all over again. That’s why suicide is never an  option when the going gets tough. I do not want to come back yet again,  not if I can help it, do you? I would really rather try to get  everything as right as I possibly can, this time round.

But why  are we here in the first place? The way I understand the matter is that  we have been placed in this life to achieve the wholeness and perfection  that is in God. We consist of the same polarities and dualities that  are in God and our task as healers and lightbringers is to balance them  with each other, to achieve the perfect equilibrium of the Divine. Most  of us are probably still a long way from this goal, in which case there  is nothing for it but to keep on accepting and loving ourselves, in  spite of the fact that we are mere human beings with all their  shortcomings and character flaws. But there is also another far more  important aspect of our nature and that is our spirit and soul. They are  of Divine origin and immortal and for ever more of us the time has come  to get in touch with them and learn to live in peace and harmony with  them.

I can think of no better tool than astrology to assist us  with gaining a deeper understanding first of ourselves and our own  predestined pathway through life, and then of those around us. Studying  every one of my interpretations of the Sun signs is a good starting  point. Getting to know the positive and negative qualities and  expressions of our own sign and then of all the others in my view is a  unique and special way of learning to love, appreciate and respect  ourselves as the precious and unique beings we truly are. Only from this  love and with an ever deepening understanding of life’s purpose and  meaning in general can grow a genuine respect and appreciation for  everybody and everything that shares our world with us.

The  energies are now right for doing this and many friends and helpers who  are invisible to earthly eyes are reaching out for us in these difficult  times. All we have to do is attune the receiver/transmitter station of  our earthly mind into the frequencies of higher and highest levels of  life where they are dwelling and for a long time have been waiting for  our call. When we willingly work hand in hand with them and bring forth  the best that is in us to unselfishly serve them, we can act as their  channels through which the blessing and healing energies of the Highest  can flow into our world.

If we don’t know how to go about this,  we need to ask them to show us how to gain more confidence, drive and  initiative and a proper appreciation of ourselves as a valuable member  of the human race. To enable us to tap into and bring forth our inner  resources, it is essential to develop our intuition, our inner teacher.  This is best done through meditations, prayers and quiet reflections and  by listening within, so that the living God within can communicate with  us in full consciousness. All the knowledge in the Universe is within  us. No outside influences are involved in this, everything comes from  deep inside our own being. Trying it out to see for ourselves how it  works, we stand everything to gain and nothing to lose.

And  because the law of life is love and evolution, every lifeform is  constantly moving forwards and upwards on an evolutionary spiral. That’s  why it is quite justified – and by no means foolishly optimistic and  unfounded – to expect that with the passing of time earthly life too  will get better and easier to cope with. Through developing more  positive and constructive thinking and behaviour patterns, each one of  us is required to do their share of bringing healing and peace to us and  our world._*
Beautiful Things*_
Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And that beautiful actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inward sense of
What is right, true and beautiful.

The highest wisdom is to trust
One’s intuition and following its guidance,
For the answer to the last appeal of what is right or wrong
Lies within everybody’s own heart.
So, trust thyself.

Aristotle 384-322 BC
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*No Regrets
*_
_*




*_
Even if earthly lifetimes last one hundred years,
They’re too short for spending them regretting things,
So love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t.
Never forget that everything in this life
Is of a temporary nature and
Never more than a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
For teaching us some kind of a lesson and
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
But when in future something changes
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow things to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that,
As long as we grow and learn something
From every one of them,
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## RhythmOvPain

*THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE*
by
Benny Hill

They said that it could not be done, 
He said, "Just let me try."
They said, "Other men have tried and failed," 
He answered, "But not I."
They said, "It is impossible," 
He said, "There's no such word."
He closed his mind, he closed his heart... 
To everything he heard.

He said, "Within the heart of man,
There is a tiny seed.
It grows until it blossoms, 
It's called the will to succeed.
Its roots are strength, its stem is hope,
Its petals inspiration,
Its thorns protect its strong green leaves,
With grim determination.

"Its stamens are its skills
Which help to shape each plan,
For there's nothing in the universe 
Beyond the scope of man."
They thought that it could not be done, 
Some even said they knew it,
But he faced up to what could not be done... 
And he couldn't bloody do it!


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be*







Whenever I’m in trouble, 
The Great Mother’s wisdom stirs in me
As the small still voice of my conscience
Who speaks to me:
‘There’s a reason for everything
And an answer to all your questions.
Let Me show the way and
Refuse to rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can show you how to respond.
Just ‘Let it be.’

In my deepest, darkest hours 
Great Mother whispers:
‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot recognise Her presence,
The only thing they need to do is ask
For the guidance and protection of 
Mother and the Angels.
It will never be denied. 

That’s how, in due course, 
Everybody learns about the living God within
And through their own experiences finds out that
No-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right manner of handling 
Any situation is sure to be found.
Just tell them about your troubles
And let them be.

Spiritual wisdom and truth are God’s light.
Whenever my life clouds over, 
I ask for the radiance of this light
To shine onto my problems
And intuitively show me the way forward.
Knowing that it is always the right one for me,
Even though it may not be for anyone else, 
And that this will continue forever, 
It’s easy to let people and things be.

These days in difficult situations
Mother’s love and wisdom soon take over.
She is my inner guidance who 
Whispers to me: 
‘Look for the lesson, be patient
And allow yourself to be.
As you know by now, 
The answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and light your way.

Just let yourself be and enjoy the voyage 
Of your earthly life as much as you can,
Bearing in mind that it’s merely a passing phase
On the evolutionary pathway of your spirit and soul.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​‘Being part of and at one with the Great   Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as   familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is   the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows   the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to   protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been   with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.   And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We   speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and   develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The   Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her   many symbols.’
Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’


From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*
​ _*




*_​ All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sunshine And Rain
*
​ _*




*_
​ We wouldn’t enjoy the sunshine,
If we never had the rain.

We couldn’t appreciate good health,
If we never had a pain.

If we never shed a teardrop
And always wore a smile,

We’d all get tired of laughing,
When we’d done it for a while.

Everything serves a wise higher purpose,
The bitter as well as the sweet.

Both are required for teaching us 
And making our lives complete.

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Light Of Your Soul
*
​ _*




*_​ The inner light of your soul is love.
May it guide you and bless everything you touch 
With the love and warmth that’s in your heart,
So the beauty of your spirit and soul 
Shines through all your endeavours.

May the sacredness of your work 
Bring healing, light and renewal 
To you and all those you get in touch with,
Who receive and benefit from your efforts.

May what you are doing never weary you,
But release within you the eternal wellspring of 
Inspiration and reveal to you the beauty and wonder 
Of the magic and miracle of our earthly existence. 

May the true you always be present 
And manifest itself in everything you do,
So you will never again be lost 
In the illusions of the material world.

May you meet each new day burden free and  
May every dawn find you awake and alert, 
Because with the help of the Angels in dreamtime
Your whole being was filled with the promise  
Of endless and unlimited potential and possibilities.

Every evening may you feel gracious and fulfilled.
May your nights be spent feeling blessed, sheltered and protected
Safe in the knowledge that your soul forever rests serenely, 
In the loving arms of your Highest Self, 
The living God within and His/Her Angels. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Two Messages Of Hope*_

_*




*_​As far as the theme of hope is  concerned, there is never anything new under the Sun. Through the German  poet and philosopher, historian and playwright, Friedrich von Schiller,  1759–1805, the following message of hope was given to our world in  troubled times. Its German title is ‘Hoffnung’ – hope. Two different  versions of it are presented here. The first one is a masterly  translation by a very special friend of mine, who wishes to remain  nameless._*
Hope*_
We speak and dream so very much 
Of a future in the Sun. 
Towards that happy golden goal 
We struggle and we run.
The world gets old, then young again –
Still hope is humankind’s refrain.

Hope guides us into life’s great flow
And flutters over cheerful youth,
Enthuses us with magic glow,
In old age too remains our truth
And in the grave that ends our ways
We plant fresh hope for other days.

No vague or empty promise here,
By a foolish mind begot
The heart proclaims it loud and clear:
‘We’re born for a better lot!’
And what the inner voice makes plain
The hopeful heart does not disdain.

Friedrich von Schiller


* * *​
The second translation is the work of my  inner teacher and Highest Self. It’s how I imagine Schiller would write  his poem if he were here with us and writing it, now._*
Hope*_
Having discovered that our 
Thoughts and words create our reality,
Let’s do our share of bringing a one about
By talking and dreaming 
Of better and happier days to come
In a new golden age of plenty
In a world without suffering and pain,
Where hunger and thirst, sickness and death,
Wars, violence and crime are no more.
Constantly renewing itself, our world grows old.
Yet, throughout the ages humankind
Has steadfastly been holding onto this dream
Because it was once programmed into its soul.

That’s why hope guides us into earthly life
And happily surrounds us throughout our days,
Bewitching us with its magical shine. 
And no matter how old and weary we get, 
Because it is firmly implanted in every human heart, 
Hope never leaves us and dies.

Even though each earthly lifetime ends in the grave,
Hope belongs to our spirit and soul 
And accompanies us into the beyond.
It is much more than a flattering delusion
And an elixir that only flows from the brains of fools.
Wise ones, who listen within,
Hear the small still voice of the living God,
Who is coming alive in ever more hearts, whispering: 
 ‘For something greater than earthly life humankind was created.
A high and holy destiny awaits each one of you!’
Our own Christ nature thus reveals itself to us.
It never misleads or betrays the trust we place in it.

Friedrich von Schiller
Freely translated by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Now for the OG MVP for best childhood cartoon songs EVER.

I wanna be the very best
Like no-one ever was
To catch them is my real test
To train them is my cause
I will travel across the land
Searching far and wide
Each Pokemon to understand
The power that's inside

Chorus
Pokemon! (Gotta Catch 'em)
It's you and me
I know it's my destiny
Pokemon!
Ooh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend
Pokemon! (Gotta Catch 'em)
Our hearts so true
Our courage will pull us through
You teach me and I'll teach you
Pokemon
Gotta catch 'em, gotta catch 'em all!
Yeah
Gotta catch 'em all!

Every challenge along the way
With courage I will face
I will battle every day
To claim my rightful place
Come with me, the time is right
There's no better team
Arm in arm we'll win the fight
It's always been our dream

Chorus 
Gotta catch 'em all
Gotta catch 'em all
(repeating with fading out)


----------



## Aquarius

_*Climb Every Mountain*_

_*



*_

 Climb every mountain,
Search high and low,
Follow every byway,
Every path you know.

Climb every mountain,
Ford every stream,
Follow every rainbow,
Till you find your dream.

A dream that will need
All the love you can give,
Every day of your life
For as long as you live.

Climb every mountain,
Ford every stream,
Follow every rainbow,
Till you find your dream.

Jordan Smith

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Climb Every Mountain’

 From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​ 
* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*And Even The Light Of The Sun*

_*



*_

And even the light of the Sun will fade, at the last,
And the leaves will fall, and the birds will hasten away,
And I will be left in the snow of a flowerless day,
To think of the glories of spring, and joys of a youth, long past.

Yet be silent, my heart! Do not count it a profitless thing,
To have seen the splendour of the Sun, of grass and flower!
To have lived and loved! For I hold that, to truly love if but for an hour,
Is better for man and woman than endless cycles of blossoming spring.

From ‘Magdalen Walks’
Oscar Wilde

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​
 * * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

*Moving On
*
​ _*




*_​ As every flower must fade and youth give way to old age, 
So all wisdom and virtues may be valid only in their day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever. 
At life’s calling the small earthly self has to say farewell
And be ready for another new beginning.

Bravely and without sadness fresh learning can be tackled
With the knowledge that in the spiritual background
Of our earthly existence the power of the Unseen,
Even though it is invisible to earthly eyes, 
Has always ruled supreme and forever will do so.
This means that wherever our evolutionary pathway 
May still wish to take us, 
We shall be guided and protected by
The wise ones in charge of us,
Who will encourage us and help us to live. 

Knowing that the Earth is not our true home.
Allows our spirit and soul to roam freely and happily 
Through space and time, 
Without any shadow of a doubt that
The loving arms of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Are surrounding us and keeping us safe. 
These parents do not wish to restrict any of 
Its children of the Earth and tie them forever 
To such a lowly existence, 
When quite the opposite is true.

A high and holy destiny awaits each and every one of us.
Step by step the Universe has always been trying to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our understanding. 
And whenever someone stays with one particular 
Way of living for too long, 
Their spirit and soul stagnate and begin to yearn for 
Different kinds of learning.
This, however, can only be found
In new adventures and explorations.

The awareness that there really is no death, 
That life is eternal and without beginning or end, 
Makes it easier to respond to life’s demands,
When our time for moving on 
Into different dimensions of life has come.
It turns the hour of our departure from the physical plane of life 
Into an occasion of gladness and enjoyment about 
Our rebirth into the world of light and 
The approach of studies of a more elevated kind.

But even before it comes to this,
The realisation that in truth life’s call 
For all human beings will never end
 Fills our whole being with good cheer.
It enables us to cheerfully say good-bye, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Having found healing and peace 
In the conscious awareness of 
Our oneness with God, the Angels and all life,
Willingly and peacefully we shall
Forever move forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Letting Go*







Letting go has many implications. 
It does not mean we no longer care for others, 
We merely refuse to do for them 
What they should be doing themselves.
It does not mean cutting ourselves off from loved ones,
But realising that we have no right to control them.
It means focussing on the experiences of our own life,
Making an effort to learn from them as much as possible.
There’s no harm in accepting that in many situations 
We are powerless in any case, 
Because their outcome lies in God’s hands.

Letting go does not mean
Trying to change others and piling blame onto them for anything,
When for us the time has come to 
Change our own thinking and behaviour patterns,
To enable us to become 
The captain of the ship of our own destiny,
Encouraging others to do the same for themselves.

Letting go does not mean 
Caring for someone, but caring about them.
Fixing things for others,
But letting them do for themselves,
So they can learn from the mistakes they make 
Along the pathway of their life,
Whilst we stand by to support them,
Should a genuine need for it arise.
Yet being supportive and standing by.
Judging anyone and loving them the way they are,
With whatever flaws and shortcomings we see in them.
Trying to be centre stage and pretending 
To be able to arrange the outcome of things for others,
But encouraging them to come to their own conclusions
And make their own decisions,
As that’s the only way human beings can learn 
How to take charge of the development 
Of their character and through this of their destiny.

Letting go does not mean 
Indoctrinating others, but encouraging them 
To develop their own perception and through this build up
Their faith in God and the basic goodness of the life
All of us have been given and the roles we are playing in it.
Denying the things that come our way,
Without attempting to adjust them to our desire,
But accepting them gracefully and giving thanks for them.
Going with the flow and making the most of every day.

Letting go is not about
Regretting the past, but learning from the mistakes 
We make along our predestined pathway through life,
Thinking with gratitude of those who helped us 
To grow and evolve and become the way we are now,
That our wisdom and understanding has increased sufficiently, 
So we can do our share of
Blessing and healing humankind and our whole world,
Thus being an active and conscious participant of
Establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth and
Creating a happier and more secure future for everybody.

Letting go shows that we trust:
God’s great plan and the small plan for our life within it;
The basic goodness of life and the love
That once brought us into being;
That the Universe knows what’s really good for us,
And constantly provides for all of us
Only that which serves our highest good and greatest joy. 
This knowledge sets us free to fear less and 
To love more freely and from the heart.

Letting go proves that:
We are happy that our life, the same as everybody else’s,
Rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels;
We know that others, like us, 
Need to be encouraged to make their own mistakes, 
As that’s the only way human beings in earthly life
Can grow and make the evolutionary progress that is 
The reason for our being together in our present existence. 

The Universe rewards wise ones who endeavour to let go of outdated
Beliefs and prejudices about themselves and their role in life
By making it easier to let go on other levels, too.
The more we become aware that our children are not truly 
Our children and our earthly parents not our real parents,
The easier letting go of each other becomes. 
This realisation of this sets both parties free 
To be true to their real nature and love the way 
God loves each and every one of us, 
His/Her children of the Earth,
Totally, unconditionally and with detachment.

This kind of love does not hold on.
It sets loved ones free, 
So they can grow through their own experiences,
Each in their own way and at their own pace.
Learning to love this way is the ultimate purpose 
Of every human being’s earthly existence.
When we have learnt to forgive whatever happens,
Because we understand the wise higher purpose behind it,
We are becoming ever more God-like ourselves. 

And the sooner we come to terms with that: 
Everything in earthly life is a gift from the Highest Forces,
Borrowed and on loan for a certain time only.
Nothing truly belongs to us, especially not people.
The only thing that’s truly ours is our consciousness,
That which we are on the innermost level of our being
And not what we have,
The easier it gets to set ourselves and others free.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘Of Marriage’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​
 * * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

*How We Love
*
​ 





My life has taught me this:
Every day is new
And if anything is true,
All that matters when we’re through
Is how we love.

Faced with what we lack
Some things fall apart.
From the ashes new dreams start.
Yet, all that matters to the heart
Is how we love.

How do we love in this world of suffering and pain?
Love reveals itself in the smallest acts of kindness
And in spite of all the mistakes we make,
New opportunities for loving come again.
And whether we lose or win, 
All that matters in the end 
Is how we love.

No act of kindness is ever wasted or forgotten.
It comes our way just when we need it
As the Universe’s way of telling us that 
No-one can always be strong
In this world of right or wrong,
Where all that matters when we’ve gone
And all that mattered all along 
Is the only thing that remains in the end.
It truly lives on and that
Is how we have loved.

Beth Nielsen Chapman
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Growing Up *







The essence of what I have to say is that
Little by little, every human spirit and soul has to
Grow up and wean itself.
From an embryo who draws its nourishment 
From its mother’s blood,
We grow into an infant who drinks her milk.
All along we are searchers of wisdom and truth,
Treasure-seekers and hunters of invisible gains.

Imagine how a conversation with an embryo would go.
You might start with something like: 
‘The world outside your womb is vast and intricate.
There are wheat fields, mountain passes
And orchards in bloom.
At night you can see millions of galaxies
And in the Sun’s light maybe watch 
Friends dancing at a wedding.’

If you asked the embryo: ‘Would you prefer
To stay here, cooped up in the dark, 
With your eyes closed?’
At that stage of its development 
The earthly self to be would probably reply:
‘I only know what I am experiencing now.
When you talk of another world,
You sound as if you were hallucinating.’

From Rumi’s ‘Mathnawi’
13th Century Persian Muslim poet, jurist, theologian and Sufi mystic.
In his writings he described everything in Heaven and Earth.
Adapted by Aquarius
​Each  time the door of our true home   closes behind us and we are reborn into  another lifetime on the Earth   plane, in the embryo phase of our human  existence all we know is our   present lifestate. Of necessity that  happens to all of us during our   first lifetimes in physicality. And this  is the way young and   experienced souls in our midst are perceiving  their existence. The   Divine spark in them is still slumbering and has  not yet had a chance   to come alive, for the simple reason that their  time for it has not yet   come because they have not yet experienced and  learned enough of life   in physicality. 

We are love. From love we  come and to love we return. We are on the   Earth plane to explore and  become familiar with everything that is not   love, like hatred and greed,  violence and crime, sickness and death.   Everything that causes  suffering for us and our world. Through this our   own soul, the soul of  humankind, of our whole world and of the whole   of Creation gets to know  these characteristics, so that in due course   they can be worked on and  overcome. Through this process we constantly   grow in wisdom and  understanding. The consciousness of our race and  our  own expands until  the moment has come for rediscovering who we  are,  where we have come  from and where we are going to. 

We then find out that it is  better for us and more enjoyable by far to   go in pursuit of that which  is wholesome and good, beautiful and  right,  because they are the only  things that make us feel that we are  true to  our real nature. And this  heralds that, at least for us, a  vast  evolutionary circle has closed and  one particular chapter of our   development is complete. We are ready for  moving on to lessons of a   higher nature. This applies as much to each  one of us individually as   it does collectively to our race and world.
       From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
​ 
​ * * *       ​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe*









I believe for every drop of rain that falls,
A flower grows.
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night
A candle glows.
I believe for every soul that goes astray
An Angel comes to show the way.
I believe. I believe.

I believe that above each storm 
Even the smallest prayers are heard.
And I believe someone in the great ‘out there’
Listens to every word.
Each time I hear a newborn baby cry,
Or touch a leaf and see a star,
I know why I believe.

Jimmy Shirl & Al Stillman
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘I Believe’  

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Miracles
*
​ 




​ I believe in thoughts to share and feelings to discuss.
I believe in miracles, I believe in us.

I believe in sunny days, the cleansing touch of rain,
In special moments that form an endless chain.

I believe in quiet nights and brilliant starlit skies,
In tender sights that stir all loving hearts.

I believe in positives and truths that form a plus,
In loving and sharing. I believe in us.

I believe in and trust God’s great plan of life and 
A positive and beneficial outcome of all things.
I believe that goodness is in all human souls
And that it eventually shows,
No matter how long this may take in some.
I believe that we and all life have always rested safely in
The Great Father/Mother’s loving hands.
I believe that all is well and sure to come right in the end,
For each and every one of us and our world.

I believe in the ever increasing healing power 
Of the love that is created when 
The human and Divine aspects of life join forces.
I believe that this is bringing about 
The greatest healing miracle ever,
Which is taking place right here and now,
For us and everything that shares Earth life with us.

I believe, nay, I know, feel and trust,
With all my heart and soul,
That this is the truth.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Race Of Life*

_*




*_
When sometimes you feel out of place,
That you’ve faster to run just to stay in the race,
And the journey ahead seems too hard to face,
Don’t give up.

When legs become weak, muscles burn
And the Earth beneath you begins to churn,
To safer ground, your thoughts may turn, yet
Don’t give up.

When your heart can offer you nothing more,
When defeat threatens like a leaden door
And your confidence leaks from every pore,
Don’t give up.

When all you can do is stay in the race,
No compromise in sight, merely saving face,
Digging deep just to keep up with the pace,
Don’t give up.

You’ll reach a point when, as you make the last turn,
From deep within a force starts to burn,
Internal fires are fuelling you and you yearn,
Just don’t give up.

The finishing line and the glint of gold
Is reached only by those who do not fold,
Reaching out for invisible guiding hands makes them bold
And they don’t give up.

The vein of gold you rush to meet,
The pulse of life pounds under your feet,
You’ll find resolve in every beat, when you
Don’t give up!

Lesley Humphrey
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Dream Of Humankind's Future
*
​ 




​ The Universe expresses its evolutionary   visions through us in our dreams. As we know by now, our thoughts have   the same creative power that is in God and what we are thinking today   creates what’s going to happen in our world in future lifetimes. Our   dreams and thoughts of it becoming an ever better and more peaceful   place are helping to bring such a world into being. They are the impetus   that sets the right energies in motion. As soon as we become aware of   how these things work, we can consciously make a valuable contribution   to creating our new world by dreaming and thinking about it frequently.  

•    I dream of a world without religions that are based on beliefs   which in the end turn out to be misinterpretations. My world’s religion   has its foundations in the knowledge that there is a God and who or  what  this truly means, and that each one of us is a young God in the  making  and co-creator with the Divine forces of life. This world is at  peace  because all its creatures are co-existing harmoniously, working  together  and helping each other so that each can give of their best and  through  this fulfil their highest potential.

•    People’s inner worth is valued instead of their material   belongings. A person’s colour or creed is no longer of any significance   to anyone and everybody aims to assist the evolutionary development of   our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone knows that we are as much part of God as God is part of   us, and that our eternal higher nature always has been more important   than its counterpart, the small earthly self with its limited spiritual   horizons and fearfully selfish and mean, greedy and covetous ego.

•    We all accept responsibility for ourselves, each other and also our   world, as well as for each one of our thoughts, words and actions. We   guard them carefully. 

•    Painful earthly lessons have taught us how harmful and pointless   the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past were.   Because everyone looks for their own understanding of God’s sacred   wisdom and truth within instead of without, it’s found easily with the   help of our inner guidance. Only when we have acted on the knowledge we   have found by testing and trying it out in our daily lives, do we share   our learning with those around us.

•    We all pull our weight and endeavour to live strictly in accordance   with the Universal laws. We give of our best and freely share the  gifts  and talents the Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon us  with  others. Everybody merely takes out of life what they need and  leaves the  rest for the others. Because of this there is always plenty  of  everything for all of us.

•    We encourage and support each other to fulfil our highest   potential. No-one is taken advantage of and exploited. Revolutions and   wars, violence and crime, hunger and starvation, sickness and even death   will be unknown. Physical bodies that deteriorate and eventually decay   will no longer be required because we shall be getting about in our   bodies of light.

•    Being aware that the law of life is love and that this is also our   true nature, we love and respect all human beings. We do this not   because someone commands it, but because that’s the only way of being   true to our real nature and our inner guidance tells us through the   world of our feelings that it’s the right thing to do.

•    Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us together are   continuing to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of   life, looking forward to experiencing ever higher and more beautiful   levels of life.

•    All human beings are aware of their oneness with God, each other   and all life. Every aspect of us and our world has been healed and true   and lasting peace is ours. 

What a wonderful, wonderful world it is going to be and it will come, of   that I am convinced. It will be the reward for the struggles that once   had to be endured by everyone in earthly life. How about you joining  me,  so we can dream together? 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Can See Clearly Now*






​For a very long time, the fog and mist   of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about God’s true nature   and our own, and of the purpose and meaning of Earth life have been   clouding humankind’s vision. Ever more they are now clearing away and a   beautiful picture emerges of the bright and sunny future that indeed   lies ahead of us and our world. That’s why there is every reason for our   hearts and souls to rejoice and sing:
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash

 From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’​ 
* * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Slow Dance
*








Have you ever watched children on a merry-go-round,
Or listened to rain slapping the ground?

Ever followed a butterfly’s erratic flight,
Or gazed at the Sun fading into the night?

You better slow down, don’t dance so fast,
Time is short, the music won’t last.

Do you run through each day on the fly,
When you ask: ‘how are you?’, do you hear the reply?

When the day is done, do you lie in your bed,
With the next hundred chores running through your head?

You better slow down, don’t dance so fast,
Time is short, the music won’t last.

Ever told your child, we’ll do it tomorrow,
And in your haste, not see his sorrow?

Ever lost touch, let a friendship die,
‘cause you never had time to call and say hi?

You better slow down, don’t dance so fast,
Time is short, the music won’t last.

When you run so fast to get somewhere,
You miss half the fun of getting there.

When you worry and hurry through your day,
It’s like an unopened gift thrown away.

Life isn’t a race, so take it slower,
Hear the music before your song is over.

David L. Weatherford
An Adult Mail Psychologist

The e-mail claiming that this poem was written by a young girl dying of  cancer in a New York Hospital was a hoax.
To find out more, please follow the link below:

Hoax e-mail


From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’
​

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Four Friends
*
​ *




*​ Once upon a time there lived a woman who    was fortunate enough to have four friends. She loved each one of  them,   but most of all the first one, whom she equipped with rich robes  and   treated to the finest of delicacies. Nothing but the best was  ever   enough for this friend. 

But the woman also loved her second friend very much and showed her off    at every opportunity. Yet, a niggling fear always plagued her that one    day this friend would leave her.

The woman loved the third friend, too. This one was her always kind,    considerate and patient confidant. Whenever she encountered problems and    had to work her way through difficult times, she would confide in  this   friend and ask her for her assistance, which was never denied.

The fourth friend was a very loyal partner who at all times was making    great contributions to everything in the woman’s life, but if the truth    were to be known, she did not love her like her other friends. This  one   was deeply devoted to her, although she hardly ever took any  notice of   her when her other companions were present.

One day, the woman became seriously ill and she realised that her time    on the Earth plane was rapidly approaching its end. Reflecting on the    luxurious life she had led, she sadly came to the conclusion: ‘I have    four friends, but when I die I shall have to leave them behind. Almost    certainly I will have to make the journey ahead alone, without even    knowing what is going to happen to me.’

And so the woman decided to bring her sad news to her friends. She went    to the first, second and third one and asked them whether they would    accompany her. Each time she got the same reply: ‘Sorry, dearest, but    when you depart from this plane, I will have to go my own way.’

‘Oh, you faithless ones,’ the woman sobbed and fled into the wide open    arms of her fourth friend. To her dismay the woman found that this one    had almost completely withered away, looking as if she had suffered  from   malnutrition and neglect and was in need of comfort herself.  Feeling   sorry for her, the woman exclaimed: ‘You poor thing! What’s  happened to   you? Who has done this to you? I should have taken much  better care of   you when I had the chance! Now I will never be able to  do it because I   am soon going to depart from this plane of life.  Looking the way you  do,  might you like to accompany me?’ 

The friend’s voice sounded as kind and loving as ever when she replied:    ‘I will go with you. I will follow you wherever you go. Now that you   are  preparing to leave behind earthly life, we can take care of,   nurture  and get to know each other again.’ 

Deeply touched by these words, the woman replied: ‘Truly, you are the    greatest love of my life, oh faithful one. I am so sorry I almost forgot    about and overlooked you in the past. Can you forgive me? Will you   show  me how to repair the damage I have done to you? I am so afraid of   what  is ahead of me. Will you help me and show me the way?’

The friend smiled and said: ‘Oh yes, I will. There’s no need to be    frightened of where you are going. It’s the world of spirit or light,    your true home where you belong. You know it well enough and will    instantly recognise it when we arrive. You’ll see and don’t fret over    leaving your earthly family and friends behind. You will be able to    welcome them, when their time for returning to your other world has    come.’

* * *
​ The four friends are metaphors and the    first one stands for our physical body, the outer vehicle we need for    each time we are reborn into yet another lifetime on the Earth. No    matter how much time and effort we lavish on making our body look and    feel good, it belongs to Mother Earth and has to be left behind when our    earthly self says good-bye to her and leaves her behind.

The second friend represents our earthly possessions, status and wealth.    What applies to our physical body is valid for them. None of them can    be taken when we are leaving our present existence behind. The only    thing that truly belongs to us is our consciousness and the increase in    wisdom and understanding we have gained from the experiences of the    lifetime we are leaving behind, which has been added to that of all    previous ones. They are ours to keep and we take them with us into    future lifetimes and eventually into Eternity.

The third friend represents family and friends. No matter how much they    have been there for us, the farthest they can accompany us in earthly    life is to our funeral. Yet, by the time this is taking place we shall    already be resting and recuperating in the world of light, nurtured  and   cared for by the ministering Angels. The only way our loved ones  can  get  in touch with us at this stage of our development and theirs  is by   thought communications. 

The fourth and most important friend is a metaphor for our spirit and    soul. Although we frequently neglect this aspect of our being in pursuit    of earthly wealth, power and the rest of earthly pleasures, they  alone   are with us wherever life may take us and that forever. So,  let’s make   an effort to cultivate, strengthen and cherish them as much  as we can   while we are in this existence, for they are the most  precious and  noble  part of our being and the only one that is going to  be with us  forever.  The soul is the soft and sensitive feminine  counterpart of our  spirit,  our feeling side. Our spirit is eternal and  immortal. It was  never born  on the Earth plane and therefore cannot  die.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Keith Richard will out live all of us


----------



## Aquarius

*The Puzzle Of Life
*
​ 




​ Who and what am I?
So much more than the picture in my passport
Or my qualifications and titles,
And not the stories people tell about me.
I am not in the judgments of fingers that point at me
And I refuse to be put into boxes,
To be numbered or labelled.
I know that I am and yet, 
I cannot be known by 
Any knowledge of anybody’s mind,
Other than my own.

So, who am I and who are you?
We are spirit and soul and on the inner level of life 
You and I we are one.
You are part of me as much as I am part of you,
And should you wish to meet and know the one we both truly are,
You have to ask your heart, instead of your head.
The former alone can recognise who both of us truly are.
It recognises one of its own kind and loves it.

I am an experience – 
A feeling, a wave and a vibration.
I can be a tear or a smile,
A flower, a tree or a butterfly,
And at the same time the sea and the wide open sky,
Or the wind that caresses your hair.
I am what I love within me, 
But also that of which I still am afraid.
Oh wonder, I am me and yet 
I can be anything and anyone I want to be.

Do not tell me who I should be.
Never mind my limits, my scale or size,
Or who – in your eyes – I could be.
All I ask of you is that you
Love me the way I am, 
As an experience that comes your way, 
To bless your life and enrich it. 

So, give me the freedom and the space to be myself.
And should you ever wish to know me, 
Approach me with a smile and a hug
And I will instantly recognise you. 
Share a caring word with me
And allow me to take your hand
To lead you to the place 
And the experience where all is one,
For that alone is the true ‘me’ 
As well as the true ‘you’.

Nachi
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Long And Winding Road
*
​ _*



*_

_The long and winding road
That leads to your door
Will never disappear.
I’ve seen that road before,
It always leads me here.
Lead me to your door.

The wild and windy night
That the rain washed away
Has left a pool of tears,
Crying for the day.
Why leave me standing here?
Let me know the way.

Many times I’ve been alone
And many times I’ve cried.
Anyway you’ll never know
The many ways I’ve tried.

But still they lead me back
To the long winding road.
You left me standing here
A long, long time ago.
Don’t leave me waiting here.
Lead me to your door._

John Lennon & Paul McCartney

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Long And Winding Road’
​ 
* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*He Is My Brother
*_
​ 





The road is long,
With many a winding turn
That leads us to who knows where
And God only knows when.
But I am strong,
Strong enough to carry him,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

So on we go.
His welfare is of my concern.
No burden is he to bear.
We’ll get there,
I know.
He does not encumber me,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

If I am laden at all,
It is with sadness
That everyone’s heart
Is not filled with the gladness
Of love for each other.

It’s a long, long road,
From which there is no return.
While we’re on the way there,
Why not share?
When I do, the load
Does not weigh me down at all,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

He is my brother and she is my sister 
And as on the inner level all life is one, 
Their cross and pain are mine.
And when I hurt someone, 
I do it to myself.
And that’s why I do whatever I can 
To comfort my brothers and sisters
With the help of the gifts
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Has bestowed upon me.

The Hollies
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘He’s My Brother’​ _
* * *
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Judge
*_
​ _*




*_​ Do not find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have worn the shoes they wear
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt
That are hidden from your view,
And if their cross was on your back,
It might cause you to stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall or felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you,
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes doubly sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them, when they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of this nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to attract
People with judgemental attitudes
Into their orbit.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Cross We Bear
*_






However heavy our cross
And great our pain,
God’s Sun will always shine
After that kind of rain.

Sometimes we stumble
On other occasions we fall.
God and the Angels are always ready,
To answer our call.

The Great Father/Mother of all life
Is with and part of us and 
Therefore not only knows about
But takes part in every one of 
Our heartaches, pains and tears. 

If we ask for help from the Highest,
The wise ones in charge of us have 
The power to make our troubles disappear,
Just like waving a magic wand.

Yet, that’s not what they do,
Because it would stop us from growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
We would never learn to tap into
And develop our own inner strength and
Bring forth and work with 
The characteristics of our Christ nature.

Because of this, instead they guide us intuitively 
To someone who can show us 
How to explore the higher purpose
And meaning of our life and 
The reasons why we are suffering,
Thus making the burden of our cross
Lighter and easier to endure.

May the Great White Spirit
Fill your days with the blessing and healing power 
Of His/Her love, wisdom and peace.

Be good, kind and loving to everybody.
Never forget that we all have to bear our own cross
And that is the earthly personality we ourselves 
Created through the thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes. 
That’s why all of us now have to fight our own inner and outer battles.

​The cross is one of the most ancient  symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but  merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that  preceded it. In its true sense the cross never stood for death and  crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It was  originally meant to convey the idea that the spirit can overcome and  rise above all happenings on the physical plane. During its many  journeys through this particular form of existence all human spirits and  souls remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness that Earth life  presents. 

There is no point in fighting against this, as the material and  spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is compulsory and  unavoidable because it is essential for our individual and collective  evolution. The best we can do is go with the flow and submit ourselves  willingly to whatever duties present themselves. This brings us much  more easily into harmony with the energies of the Highest Forces than  anything else. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that  we may serve them and learn how to co-operate with them.

From ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

‘Healers and Healing’

​ * * *​

 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is A Gift And A Blessing
*
​ 




​ All  life is a precious gift and a   blessing from the highest levels of life to ours.  Every one of us has   something special to contribute and in the fullness  of time is destined   to evolve into a blessing for our whole world.  Knowing that God is as   much in you and me as in everybody else, live  your life joyfully and   scatter blessings wherever you go. As children of  the Highest Star and   the brightest light, the Sun beyond the Sun, every  blessing brings a   ray of light to those who are blessed. Here is some  expert advice how   to go about it:

Blessing is to acknowledge the  unlimited good and abundance which is   embedded in the very texture of  the Universe and waiting to be called   upon and tapped into by each and  every one of us. Therefore, upon   waking up every morning, bless the new  day ahead and know that already   it is filled with the unseen good your  blessings are going to bring   forth for those you bless.

On  passing people in the street, on the bus, in places of work and   play,  bless them. The peace of your blessing will accompany them on   their way  and the aura of its gentle shine will light their path.

When  meeting and talking to people, bless their health, their work,   their  joy, all their relationships, the one with God, themselves and   all  others. Bless their finances, so they may become abundant. Bless   them in  every conceivable way, as every blessing you send out plants   seeds of  healing, comfort and healing which one day will grow as   flowers of joy  in the waste places of your own life. 

As you walk, bless the  city in which you live, its government and   teachers, nurses and street  sweepers, children and bankers, priests as   well as prostitutes. The  minute anyone expresses the least aggression   or unkindness to you,  respond with a blessing. Bless them   unconditionally, sincerely and  joyfully, so that your blessing acts as a   shield that protects them  against committing misdeeds out of  ignorance  of their true nature. At  the same time it deflects the  arrows anyone  may aim at you.

Blessing  means to wish unconditionally and totally unrestricted good   for others.  The desire to do this rises to the surface of your   consciousness from  the deepest innermost wellspring of your being. It   reveals to those in  charge of you on the higher and highest levels of   life that you revere  and  kneel before our Creator’s gifts. Pray that   those who receive your  blessings will be made whole and therefore holy.   Blessing invokes the  special attention of the Divine to bring health   and wellbeing to the  people you are sending it to. We ourselves cannot   provide any of these  things, but merely act as channels through which   life’s abundance flows.  

To bless all without any discrimination is the ultimate form of  giving   and the best thing is that those you bless will never know who  sent   them the sudden rays of Sun that burst through the clouds  surrounding   them. Although you are unlikely to ever actually see the  light each   blessing brings into another’s life, you can rely on it that  it will be   there.

When something goes completely wrong in your  day, an unexpected event   knocks you down and your plans to pieces, bless  the situation because   life is teaching you a lesson, and the very event  you believe to be   unwanted, in truth you yourself called forth, so that  you should learn a   certain lesson against you would otherwise balk.  Bless everything  that  comes your way, because everything that happens is  always a  blessing –  only sometimes it comes in disguise. You can be  sure that  the Angels  are always there to pick you up and get you going  again, if  you but  trust. 

Blessing is an acknowledgement of the  omnipresent, universal beauty of   the things that to this day are hidden  from earthly eyes. It activates   the law of attraction which, even from  the furthest reaches of the   Universe  can bring into your life exactly  what you need in any given   moment to experience and enjoy.

Passing  a prison, mentally bless its inmates. Bless their true nature   of  innocence, goodness, gentleness and kindness, the pure essence of   their  being and send them unconditional forgiveness. Also bless their   small  earthly self who is as yet unaware of the higher aspects of its   own  nature. Bear in mind that everyone at some time or another is a   prisoner  of their self-image, that in the courtyard of a jail people   who are  free and unshackled on their inner level, and that citizens of   countries  where freedom reigns can be prisoners if their hearts and   thoughts are  filled with too many earthly desires and fear. 

Passing a  hospital, bless the wholeness of all its patients, as during   the time of  their suffering their wholeness is waiting to be   re-discovered and  return to them. When you see someone in tears and/or   seemingly broken by  life, bless their vitality and joy and with this   help it to return to  them. Remind yourself frequently that our material   senses frequently  present an inverted image of the ultimate splendour   and perfection which  can be perceived when our inner vision develops.

As it is  impossible to bless someone and judge them at the same time,   hold  constantly on to your deep and hallowed desire to bless and heal   all you  meet. This helps you to evolve into a true healer, maker of   peace and  bringer of light, who one day will be able to recognise the   presence of  God in everything. 

Bless Mother Earth and all her kingdoms,  human and animal, vegetable   and mineral, for each one of them is giving  us of their abundance.   Bless the powerful spiritual force that is  constantly at work behind   the scenes of our earthly existence. Angels  and Masters, spirit guides   and helpers are doing their best to bring  God’s great evolutionary  plan  into manifestation here, ensuring that we  and our world are  moving  ever forwards on the upwards winding spiral of  life. This great  force  of light from the highest levels of life is the  most essential  part of  everything on our planet. It brings us into this  life,  sustains us  while we are here and takes us out of it again, when  the  time for doing  so has come. Without this force there would be no  life  on the Earth.  Guiding and protecting all of it, as well as that  which  exists anywhere  else in the whole of Creation, this force assists  us  and Mother Earth  with our personal and collective evolution. 

It  is the power behind the throne of God and all physical   manifestation,  from its lowest to its highest point, connecting every   part of life  anywhere upwards through the spheres with the most   elevated levels. This  force, invisible to earthly eyes, works through   each physical aspect of  Mother Earth as well as with all other planets   in existence anywhere in  the whole of Creation. Spiritually, there is   no separation between any  form of life, on all its levels and  therefore  no such thing as splendid  isolation. All is of one  construction and  together forms one harmonious  whole. 

What to this day appears to be erroneous, evil and  destructive in our   world, has behind it the power, wisdom and love of  the Great White   Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, who designs and with  the help of the   forces of light carries out its evolutionary plan to  perfection. This   is the power that guides and links all lifeforms with  each other and  in  the end brings good out of apparent evil.

Our  world would not be complete without you and me, and everybody else.   So  now go ahead and bless with all your heart and soul. Every one of   us is a  ray of light and each blessing we send out brings light to   those  who  are blessed. And when it returns – as it inevitably will –   it increases  the vibration of our own body of light, that of Mother   Earth and all  humankind. 

Bless all who are sharing your lifepath with you and  bless those who   are ceaselessly toiling in the background of life,  unseen to earthly   eyes, behind the realities of Earth life. Bless your  family and   friends, but why stop there? Bless every one of your siblings  in the   great family of humankind.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’

From ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’
By Pierre Pradervand
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Our World Needs You’
•    ‘You Are Special’

* * *
​ 




​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Each Day Is A Precious Gift
*_
​ _*



*_

God is in everything and everything is God,
And before the Great Father/Mother
We are all equally loved, appreciated and valuable.
The law of life is evolution and our earthly existence is a school
And every human being has to start its learning 
At the very base of the evolutionary spiral.
In the course of many lifetimes,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us slowly works their way 
Forwards and upwards this spiral
Onto ever higher levels of life.

To enable us to do this,
It is necessary to focus only on that which 
Is good, right and beautiful in all situations,
People, animals and things alike.
This is the part of the Divine 
All of us gradually have to bring forth,
Each from within the very core of  their own being.
In this process we become ever more God-like ourselves
And our connection with God and the Angels 
Grows increasingly powerful.

For a long time they have been waiting 
That we should begin to consciously work 
Hand in hand with them, 
So they can show us how, with each new day,
We can do our share of restoring a bit more of
The inner and outer balance of our world,
So that peace may come to us and it at last.

Wise ones, who are aware of these things, 
Know that each new day is a precious gift 
From God and the Angels.
They make the most of every one
By looking forward to everything it is going to bring.
Resting safely in the knowledge that every bit of it 
Is in truth a present from the Highest,
They welcome, greet and bless
Whatever comes their way.

No matter what may befall wise ones,
They remain hopeful and 
And hold steadfast onto their dreams.
They willingly follow their inner guidance
And give of their best at all times,
Trusting that the Universal laws 
Will see to it that in due course
More of the same will return to them.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ _*



*_

With the help and will 
Of God and the Angels 
All things are possible.
If our minds can conceive something
And our hearts believe that it can be done,
Then it will be. 

Therefore, beloved Mother/Father Creator,
Through the small still voice of my inner guidance
Help me to make wise choices,
So I can pay my karmic debts.
Grant me the gift of Your courage and strength
To work my way through them and
Save and redeem myself 
By working for the Highest good of all,
Rather than for merely selfish purposes,
The way I did in the past.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Written With Love*

_*



*_

 Part of God’s Great design for all life 
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns 
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled 
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience 
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time 
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.

There we have to wait patiently to be granted 
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story. 
By gradually shedding and leaving behind 
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore. 
With the passing of time it takes over 
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.

New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed 
Its planning stage in the spirit world.
This continues until Earth life 
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.

Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are then allowed to move on 
To lessons of a more elevated nature and
Forever resting safely in the knowledge 
That they are guiding and protecting us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Love?’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Desiderata - For The Aquarian Age
*





​ Go  quietly amid the noise and haste of  our world and remember what peace  there is in silence. As far as  possible and without surrendering your  ideals and self-respect, try to  be on good terms with everybody. Speak  your truth quietly and clearly.  Those who are ready for it will  understand. Anyone who does not may do  so later. Let them be. Listen to  the people around you and you are sure  to find that there is no such  thing as a dull person and that even the  seemingly dull ones can teach  you something. Loud and aggressive folks  are vexations to the spirit and  are best avoided at all cost.

Everybody is gifted in some special way, so be neither vain nor bitter    about your talents. Although they are as special as anyone else’s,  there   will always be someone who is better or worse at certain things  than   you are. Waste no time on comparing yourself with others, but  enjoy your   own plans and achievements, hopes and dreams. Above all  remain   interested in life and diligently apply yourself to whatever  tasks are   given to you. However humble they may sometimes appear to  you, they are a   precious possession in the changing fortunes of time  and will always  be  a valuable contribution to the wholeness of our  world. 

Even though there is still much trickery in our world, let that not    blind you to the fact that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and    fair in all your dealings and in everything you do never forget that    whatever we send into our world unerringly finds its way back to us.    Many strive for high ideals, but do not overlook that it often requires    greater heroism to live our daily lives, trusting that things will    change and really get better, that all is well with us and our world and    that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are    possible and miracles do happen.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be cynical in matters    of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and disenchantment of our    world, love is the law of life. It is the eternal evergreen of the    Universe. Never allow it to die in your heart but do your best to love.    Any love given will always return in some way, even though it often   does  not look like it. Only through life’s tests and trials, ups and   downs  can the capacity of our love nature mature and deepen. Therefore,   take  the counsel of the years with kindness and surrender the things   of youth  with grace. Nurture and develop your spiritual strength in   good times,  so it can act as your shield when the going gets rough. 

Do not distress yourself with imaginings and bear in mind that fatigue    and loneliness are the cause of many fears. Beyond a wholesome    discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child    of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars, that we all have  a   right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to    learn, and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the great    Universal plan rests safely in God’s hands and is unfolding as it    should. 

Make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you.    And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us    stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and the state of  our   world. Each through their own efforts has to save and redeem   themselves  and their own soul. No-one can do it on our behalf. And   whatever your  aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be,   make an effort  to find your soul’s purpose and do your best to fulfil   it. This alone  can bring peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams    that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world    have to learn, for they too serve a wise and higher purpose. Know that    all of it is part of one of our world’s evolutionary phases that will    pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you  can   by focussing on the mystery, magic and wonders of our beautiful  world.   Look for the wisdom and love behind the surface of life that  brings   everything into being and maintains it. Enjoy what it offers  and be   content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good  outcome   of everything that still has to take place in our world before  the great   transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely  in the   knowledge that we and our world are secure in the loving hands  of God   and the Angels, and that because of this everything is sure to  turn out   well in the end. 
Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternity Is Today
*
​ 




​ Every new day is part of the great mystery
In which past, present and future are one.
Each moment is like a river in which all drops of water 
Are as much linked to their spring on a distant mountain slope,
As they are with the oceans of our world.

In just the same way this today of ours is part of Eternity.
Every precious moment of it, that’s where we dwell.
Eternity is not something we reach when leaving earthly life. 
The awareness of this demands that we live 
In ways that are worthy of being eternally visible,
So that when we reflect on our present existence 
From the other side of the veil of consciousness 
That separates our two worlds, 
We can do so with gladness and without regrets. 

Now is the time for emptying
Hearts and souls of our lower nature’s characteristics,
Like anger and vengefulness, hatred and greed.
This raises our consciousness and tunes the 
Transmitter/receiver station of our earthly mind 
Into the frequencies of the Christ Spirit.
The more we develop Its characteristics and follow 
Its will and wishes rather than ours, 
The more our whole being
Fills with kindness, compassion and love for all life.
Then at last we are worthy of Eternity.

​ Ku Sang 1984
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternity
*
​ _*




*_​ Eternity is not the hereafter
And has nothing to do with time.
Every moment we live is part of Eternity.
It is the functioning of our existence
As it unfolds every moment in the here and now. 
If we don’t get that here, 
We shall not get it anywhere.
The world of spirit is not the place 
Where it can be experienced,
That can only be done here.

Joseph Campbell
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Long And Winding Road
*
​ 





​ On the long and winding road through life there are times
When decisions have to be made, 
Choices are hard to come by, solutions scarce 
And constant downpours threaten to ruin our parade.

When that happens, all we can do is let go
And move, praying for courage and strength,
And then handing the lead over to the living God within,
To show us the way forwards to a new dawn.

With this help a way will always be found.
And although it’s true that the process of change often is tough,
We need to think about all the good things that lie ahead,
If only we remain steadfast and patiently wait for them.

Round the very next bend of the road
There could be adventures we would never 
Have dared to imagine even in our wildest dreams.
For those who dare to challenge the status quo
Hopes and wishes may come true in ways we cannot yet perceive
And new friendships found along the way.

There are so many options in life,
And different ways in which it is possible to grow.
Perhaps we shall visit places we never thought existed or
Explore things that have not been tried by anyone before.
Maybe we’ll travel to fabulous faraway worlds
And visit wondrous places where we find 
Warmth, affection, loving and caring
From folks who could have been waiting for us.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings we have to share.
In their midst we may find someone
Who supports us in all we do
And believes in us and the decisions we make, 
Because they know that they are good and wise for us,
Even though they may not be for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Let’s take life one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as we trust and follow our inner guidance,
Without ever looking back,
For that’s not the way we are meant to go. 

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Footprints*







 In dreamtime a man was taken by his Highest Self
To take a look at the Akashic Records. 
On something like a huge screen 
Scenes from his life could be seen.
First he saw himself walking along a beach 
With someone of whom he thought it was God. 
In each episode at first he saw 
Two sets of footprints in the sand.
He assumed that one of them belonged 
To him and the other one to God.

But after a while he noticed that 
Many times along the pathway of his life
There was only one set of footprints.
This seemed to coincide with
The lowest and saddest times in his life.
As this bothered him, he asked his companion:
‘God, you said that once I decided to follow You,
You would walk with me all the way.
Yet, I have noticed that during my most troubled times
There only ever was one set of footprints.
That doesn’t make any sense to me.
Why when I needed you most, 
Were you not there for me?’

His companion replied: 
‘My dear and precious child,
I am your Guardian Angel, 
Appointed by the Highest Forces of life
To watch over every step you make.
I love you and I shall never leave you.
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Is our God. S/He is in everything,
Therefore as much part of you as of me. 
And because on the inner level all life is one,
You and I are one. 
That’s why I could never desert you.
The reason for occasionally seeing 
But one set of footprints is that,
During the times of humankind’s
Most severe trials and tribulations,
We Guardian Angels are allowed to 
Carry our human charges for a while.

When things have come right and 
You are strong enough to walk on your own again,
We have to put you down, but do not go from you.
Once more we are then working in the background
Of your life, invisible to earthly eyes,
Guiding and protecting you,
To ensure that the essence of your being,
Your spirit and soul, come to no harm.’

Created by Anon.
Adapted for the Age of Aquarius,
the time for finding out what really happens
in the spiritual background of life.
Strictly for those who are ready to receive it. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Time Is Now*





Time for celebration, relaxation and inspiration,
For new beginnings and finding better ways of being.
Time for fresh creation and affirmation,
For experiencing beauty and love
In more meaningful ways.

Time for living and forgiving, 
For healing ourselves, each other and our world.
For listening to intuition and inspiration, 
So that healing may flow through us,
Showing us ways of conducting our lives
More wholly and meaningfully.
For reaching out to each other in friendship 
Learning to love wisely,
Totally and unconditionally.
Finding fulfilment by doing
Things for our planet and healing it,
Instead of merely taking from it.

Time for striving to fulfil our own Highest potential,
As well as that of all humankind and the Earth.
Every one of us doing their share of making 
God’s greatest dreams and ambitions 
For us and our world come true, 
With our help.
Time for living in peace and kinship 
With all sentient beings in this world
And our other world.

Time for freedom from all oppression,
Especially of the spiritual kind.
Shedding false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Which far too long stopped us from recognising our true nature
And acting in keeping with it. 
Time for walking our talk,
Living our ideals and following our 
Highest aspirations by refusing to give in 
To the desires of our lower earthly nature,
Resisting selfishness and greed and
Setting an example others may wish to follow.

Time for sowing fresh seeds,
In our own hearts and minds and those of others.
Mustering the courage to be heard 
With the voice of our true selves,
So that we may fully become once more 
That which we always have been,
Since long before all life on this planet began:
Children of God, whose real nature is love.

And that’s why I’m telling you: 
‘The time is now!’

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*On This Special Day And Every Day
*






May the Road rise to meet you,
The Wind be always at your back,
The Sun shine warm upon your face,
The Rain fall soft upon your Fields,

And until we meet each other,
One of these days,
May God hold you in the hollow of His hand.

An Irish Blessingway
* * *
​


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

"I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace: in this world you will have trouble, but take heart! I have overcome the world." - John 15:33

There's also something very encouraging, strangely enough, about the last bits in Revelation when all the world is judged and evil is defeated. Kind of like, "okay, the fight's tough, but Jesus is gonna win, goodness and love are gonna win."


----------



## Aquarius

*The Mountain Of Life
*
​ 




​ We are all climbing different paths up the mountain of life
And everybody sometimes must experience hardship and strife.
Many paths lead up the mountain of life,
And some of its climbs feel like the point of a knife.

Some paths are short and others are long,
Who can say which one is right or wrong?
The beauty of truth is that each way has its own song,
By listening closely we find where we belong.

So climb your own path true and strong,
But respect all other truths, too,
For your way for others may well be wrong.

Dan Inosanto
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Can Do It
*
​ 




​ You don’t need to be told:
‘Life’s not easy and some hills are hard to climb!’ 
You don’t need to be told:
‘Have patience, it’ll all come in good time!’ 

You’ve got enough determination
To see you through,
And if you muster the patience,
Good luck will come, too.

You may have to weather a storm or two,
But don’t put your plans on the shelf.
You’ll only get where you’re going
By believing in yourself.

So go on, give life your best shot.
Success will not pass you by,
If you remember that the only failures
Are those who never try.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Take These Broken Wings*







Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of humankind’s earthly existence
And teach all of us how to fly with the help
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
So that it flows ever more powerfully 
From Your loving heart 
Into every human heart and soul
And from there into our whole world.

Guide and protect us
And in keeping with Your will and wishes
May ever more hearts open, 
Until each one of us acts as a channel for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love
That flows into our world.

Grant us the gift of understanding, so that
On the wings of Your sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift our whole world
Above the woes of our present existence
By recognising them as nothing but lessons
In the school of earthly life
And passing phases. 

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Learning To Fly’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I can fly! I really can!’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*When The Sun Refuses To Shine
*
​ 




​ When the Sun refuses to shine on your day,
And you’re finding it hard to cope,
When you’re seeing more rain clouds
Than stars in the sky,
And you feel like giving up hope,

That’s the time when someone comes along
With a smile and a warm hug that says:
‘It’s okay – tomorrow will be a better day.
Don’t give up now, brighter moments
For you are surely on their way!’

Everything we send into our world,
Each thought, word and action,
In due course returns to us 
With increased strength.
And if we reach out to someone who feels
Lost in earthly life, frightened and alone, 
If we approach them with some kind words,
Accompanied by a smile and maybe a hug, 
At some future point when we are 
In need of comfort and support,
The kindness once given is sure 
To return to us through 
Someone reaching out for us.

Life is like that!

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*In Times Of Great Struggle
*
​ _*




*_​ When the world pushes us to our knees,
We have found the best position for praying.
Before we do, we do well to remind ourselves that
True happiness does not consist of living in a world
Where everything is already perfect and beautiful.
It does grow from the ability of peering 
Beyond the ends of our noses 
And the imperfections of our world,
Towards the higher purpose of life.

Only then can the perfected and beautiful self be perceived
That dwells deep within everybody’s core.
The Divine spark is in everyone and
It makes no difference whether
It is already visible in someone or not.
Even in the lowest and meanest of us earthlings 
It is merely waiting to wake up from its slumbers
And brought forth, just the way it once did in you and me.
Developing it is every human being’s
Highest potential and birthright.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Guest House
*
​ _*




*_​ Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals of
Joys, depressions and meanness.
Momentary awareness sometimes
 Appears as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent by the Highest
To teach you something. 

Jelaluddin Rumi
Translation by Coleman Barks
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Questions And Answers
*_
_*




*_​‚Forsche  jetzt nicht nach den Antworten, die dir nicht gegeben werden können  weil du sie nicht leben kannst. Und es handelt sich darum, alles zu  leben. Lebe jetzt die Fragen, vielleicht lebst du dann allmählich eines  fernen Tages in die Antwort hinein.’ Rainer Maria Rilke

When  you are working your way through difficult and traumatic events, you  may sometimes be asking yourself: ‘Why should this be happening to me,  out of all people?’ Well, be patient towards everything that comes your  way and the unanswered questions about it that may be troubling your  heart and soul. Whenever any kind of query arises about your pathway  through life, accept each one and deal with them the way you would with a  room whose door is locked and books that were written in a language you  do not understand.

Ask your question, but if the answer does not  come to you immediately, let things be and trust that at the right  moment your inner teacher, the wise one or living God within, will let  you know intuitively. It’s just that sometimes if answers were given to  you straight away, you would not yet be able to grasp what the events  are trying to teach you. In that case you could not integrate the  resulting learning into your life, so it can benefit you, as it is meant  to do. The main point about humankind’s earthly existence is that  everything has to be experienced by each one of us ourselves. Therefore,  just live with your questions and trust that at some point in the  future, when you are good and ready for it, the answers are sure to come  to you.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Everything Happens For A Reason’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*If I Can Help Somebody
*






If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
If I can cheer somebody, with a word or a song,
If I can show somebody when they’re travelling wrong,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can do my duty, as a child of God ought,
If I can bring back beauty, to a world that is wrought,
If I can spread love’s message, the way the Angels taught,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

If I can help somebody, as I pass along,
Then my living shall not be in vain.

And if you and I can occasionally help someone to find a new understanding
of their true nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence,
then our present lifetime will not have been in vain.

Alma Bazel Androzzo
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Greatest Glory
*
​ _*



*_
​ 
Life is a gift, so make it count and   never give up on what you believe in. Be  brave and make mistakes,   because they teach us more than our successes.  Instead of feeling bad   about them, it is better by far to  appreciate  our blunders for helping   us to become better people and to acknowledge  that our successes  in   life could only grow from what we learnt from our  slip-ups.
 
The greatest glory is not in never falling,
But in rising again, each time we fall.
Confucius 551-479 BC

Therefore, only look down on someone when you are giving them a helping hand to get up.
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Travelling Through Life
*
​ 




​ Our travels through life do not always remain the same.
For each one of us, there are likely to be years of
Happiness and suffering,
Abundance and poverty,
Hope and disappointment,
As well as of
Building-up and breaking-down.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘Travellers’​ 
* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Courage To Live
*
_*




*_
O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of the whole of Creation,
Reach out to all who have tried and seemingly failed,
To bring them your comfort and love.
Those whose hopes have been dimmed,
And whose faith has paled,
Lift into the radiance of your Divine wisdom, I pray,
And help them to trust again.

To those who are frightened and lonely,
Feeling hurt and helpless,
Baffled and blind, failing to understand
Why they are in this life and falsely
Believing that this dark and tangled earthly road
Is all there is to their existence,
Bring them a ray of hope in the form of a friend,
Someone who understands.

Touch with the flame of Your Heavenly fire
All hope that has burned low
And rekindle the faith that has died.
Show each one of us,
Your beloved children of the Earth,
How to walk steadfastly,
Hand in hand with You and the Angels
Through following the guidance we receive
From the innermost core of our being,
Where You and they dwell.

O Great White Spirit,
Show us the way,
Ever onwards, forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
Help the ones who are stumbling and falling by the wayside,
To awaken into the knowledge of their true nature
And a renewed understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of their life,
So they can begin to move among their fellow beings
With renewed love in their hearts.
Grant them the gift of enough faith and courage to try,
Whenever this becomes necessary,
All over again.

Grace Noll Crowell
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

are you a magical thinker...


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> are you a magical thinker...



No, I am not a magical thinker, merely an intuitive one. Maybe the two are the same. ​


----------



## escorial

i ask these questions because your mindset interest me...reality an faith is a mind boggling topic for me....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i ask these questions because your mindset interest me...reality an faith is a mind boggling topic for me....



Which kind of reality do you find difficult to grasp, the one of earthly life or that of its higher dimensions?


----------



## escorial

i'm ok with reality....it's the juxtaposition of the two subjects that some people can accept as the norm...when i can't....i would like to ask you another question about a quote that has always been around since i watched the film  as a kid and many years later i wondered did i understand or care about it at the time...willy wonka says..you should never doubt what no one is sure about....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> . . . willy wonka says..you should never doubt what no one is sure about....



Wasn't Willy Wonka a humerous film? Unless it is meant funny, that quote doesn't make any sense to me whatever.


----------



## escorial

yeah..just a kids movie but sometimes somethings just seem to stick with me regardless....you say it makes no sense an i get that..i appreciate your reply..


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Do Our Children Learn At School?
*_







Well, what do they learn?
That two and two make four,
And Paris is the Capital of France,
But where and when are they going to learn
Who and what all of us truly are?
Why don’t we ourselves ask them:
‘Do you know who you are?’
When they say they don’t know, tell them
‘You are a unique marvel – every human being is.
There is no-one in the whole of Creation,
Who is exactly like you or me.

What’s more, during all the millions of years
That have come and gone, since humankind
First appeared on the Earth,
In the long course of its evolution,
And however many more years of this are still to come,
There has never been another being like you and me,
And there never will be.

Humankind eagerly searches for miracles and
Loves to dig deep into all kinds of mysteries.
Why then is it so hard for us to recognise
That we are the greatest mystery of all and
That the physical bodies each one of us is living in
Is one of the greatest wonders of our world?
This means every one of us has been born
Into their own private marvel.
Take a good look at your whole body,
Your arms, hands and fingers, legs, feet and toes.
See how cleverly everything moves and works together?
It’s nothing short of a magnificent work of art and
A masterpiece of engineering.
Don’t you think that’s worthy of calling a miracle, my child?

As you grow up, you will sometimes be in danger
Of despairing about the state of our world.
I say: ‘Don’t!’ You are here to do your share
Of making it a better place for all its lifeforms.
We humans are allowed freedom of choice
And this includes our behaviour.
Yours, the same as mine and everybody else’s,
Is never accidental, but chosen.
It is up to us how we react to those around us
And which way we behave, at any given moment.
When finally everybody knows this and acts on their knowledge,
Everybody’s behaviour will always be a conscious choice.
We shall then have freed ourselves and our world
From the ignorance of many lifetimes with which
All of us together created the present conditions in our world.

This is not an easy task because each one of us has
Brought into their present lifetime
Many thinking and behaviour patterns
From previous ones, which by now have become so
Deeply ingrained in our consciousness
That shedding them is difficult.
Yet, it can and has to be done.
Rejoice, my child, you have been born at a good time,
A time of transformation and renewal of the Earth
And all its inhabitants.
This is our opportunity for helping to bring into being
A new world that comes ever closer to the visions
We can at present see only in our dreams:
A world where all live together in peace and harmony,
Where violence, cruelty and unkindness are no longer known.
Hold onto this mental picture, think about it often and know
Deep down in your heart that one day it will come true.

As I told you earlier, we have been given freedom of choice
And that in truth is the only real freedom we earthlings have.
Life constantly presents us with choices and it’s
Of the greatest importance that you, my child,
Learn to choose wisely and strive to be true to your real self.
Our Divine Mother/Father wants us to grow and evolve
Into ever more beautiful beings
And that is the only way this is possible.
Everybody’s potential is unlimited and we have the right
To aim for becoming someone like one of your ideals,
Maybe Mother Theresa, Saint Joan of Arc,
Shakespeare, Michelangelo or Beethoven.

Each one of us living in their own physical body
Creates the illusion that we are all separate from each other.
Don’t allow this to fool you, my child,
As nothing could be further from the truth.
All life is one big family and on the inner level
In spirit we are all one.
Because of this, when we hurt one,
We hurt everybody, including ourselves.
Knowing that and also that each is a miracle
And a unique marvel, just like you are, my child,
Could you ever hurt or harm another?

Life is a precious gift and you have received this lifetime
So that you may learn that we are all on the Earth
For good and wise reasons, and that is
Learning, individually and as a race,
To love wisely, to cherish, help and support each other.
We are all responsible for ourselves and our world.
We need to work together and everybody has to do their own bit
Of making our world a better place for everything that shares it with us;
A world that is worthy of all its children, including humankind.
For all of us are the beloved children of the
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And their only born Son, the Light of all lights,
And the Sun behind and above all Suns.

Pablo Casals
Adapted by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Stepping Stones*

_*



*_

Life on Earth has many stepping stones 
That help us find our way
Across its busy stream,
As we wade through it, day by day.

At times the waters rise and overflow,
And the future looks far from clear.
No way there seems to be across
And the stones all disappear.

Wait until the flow subsides
And the path is more clearly shown.
Once again you can see and use every stone.
When you then look ahead, the future is bright.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our Pathway Through Life*





​​‘What we do as we move forward through our life can be compared  to us laying down paving, as we absorb and apply various principles and  shed our negative aspects and attitudes to replace them with new and  positive ones. The path itself is, within general parameters, already  set down before us but in setting the paving tiles in place by our  efforts we are slowly, one by one, consolidating our path and giving it a  definition. It may well be that at times we falter or take a step  backwards, but the tiles remain in place and give us a firm footing when  we tread there again. We never destroy what we have created in this  way, even if we slide back a long way and return to it, tired and  bruised but a lot wiser.’

From ‘The Milk Is White’

* * *​
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

*Light At The End Of The Tunnel
*
_*




*_
There’s light at the end of each tunnel
And calm at the end of every storm.
There’s rest at the end of life’s journey
And a place that’s welcoming and warm.

There’s a Star on top of the spiritual mountain,
We can touch when the last crag has been scaled.
There’s a certain reward for the faithful,
Whenever they think they have failed.

There’s spring at the end of each winter
And behind each black cloud, there is blue.
There’s a song at the heart of all sorrow
And happiness waiting for you.

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sometimes
*
​ 




​ Sometimes things don’t go
From bad to worse.
Some years, tender things survive the frost,
Green thrives and crops do not fail.
Sometimes we aim high and things goes well.

Sometimes a nation steps back from war,
Elects an honest man and decides to care enough
Not to leave strangers poor.
In some lifetimes we fulfil the purpose we are here for.

Sometimes our best intentions do not go amiss.
Sometimes we do as we are meant to.
Sometimes the Sun does melt a field of sorrow
That seemed frozen too hard.
And I hope that this happens for you.

Sheelagh Pugh
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Live Through The Winter
*
​ _*




*_​ We have to endure dark and frosty winters,
If we wish to experience spring,
And the woods have to be cold and silent,
Before the skylark can take to its wing.

Plants have to be buried in darkness,
Before they can bud and then bloom,
And the sweetest, warmest sunshine
Comes after each storm and gloom.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Reflections On Beauty
*
​ _*




*_​ To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross,  Swiss Psychiatrist and Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who  have known defeat, suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own  way through these experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out  of the depths of the hell of human suffering they have risen with a  fresh appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that  fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with  the pain of others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only  grow and evolve on the Earth plane. 

The small earthly self of those who emerge with these qualities from  their suffering has died on the cross of Earth life. The characteristics  of their Christ nature are breaking through and their spirit and soul  has been resurrected. Through its behaviour to the world around it, this  part of our being takes to its spiritual wings and enables us to do our  share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth 

Physical beauty as often as not goes only skin-deep and with the passing  of time it leaves us in any case. At the latest this happens when we  leave our earthly existence behind. Yet, the inner beauty we have been  able to find is ours to keep forever. It was the wisdom of the Highest  who decreed that this kind of beauty can only be developed in earthly  life. And that’s the only thing we can take with us into Eternity and  when we do, it considerably eases our pathway through life during all  subsequent earthly sojourns.

I know which kind of beauty I prefer. How about you?
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Overflowing Cup
*
_*




*_
I have never made a fortune.
It’s probably too late for that by now,
But I don’t worry about it much
‘Cos I’m happy anyhow.
As I’ve been walking along life’s way,
I’ve been reaping better than I sowed
And am drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I haven’t got many riches,
And sometimes the going’s tough,
But I’ve got loving ones around me
And with that I’m rich enough.
I thank You God for your blessings,
And the mercies You have bestowed.
I’m drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I remember times when things went wrong
And my faith wore somewhat thin.
But then at once the dark clouds broke,
And the Sun peeped through again.
Please help me God not to gripe
About the tough rows I have hoed,
Instead give thanks and praise to You
That I’m still drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

If You give me strength and courage,
When the way grows steep and rough,
I’ll not ask for other blessings
As I’m already blessed enough.
And may I never be too busy,
To help others bear their loads,
So I can drink from my saucer,
Each time my cup has overflowed.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*No Regrets
*
​ _*




*_​ Even if earthly lifetimes last one hundred years,
They’re too short for spending them regretting things,
So love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t. 
Never forget that everything in this life 
Is of a temporary nature and
Never more than a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
For teaching us some kind of a lesson and
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and 
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
But when in future something changes 
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow things to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that, 
As long as we grow and learn something 
From every one of them, 
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*There's A Reason
*_
_*




*_
For every pain we have to bear,
For every burden and every care,
There’s a wise and higher reason.

For every grief that bows our head,
For every teardrop that we shed,
There’s a reason.

For every hurt and for every plight,
For every lonely and pain-racked night,
There’s a reason.

But, if we trust the Highest the way we should,
Eventually it all works out for our good,
For S/He knows the reason.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Weaver
*
​ _*




*_​ My life is but a weaving
Between my Creator and me.
I cannot choose the colours,
As S/He worketh steadily.

Oft-times S/He weaveth sorrow,
And I, in foolish pride,
Forget S/He sees the upper
And I the underside.

Not till the loom is silent
And the shuttles cease to fly,
Shall God unroll the canvas
And explain the reasons why

The dark threads are as needful
In the Weaver’s skilful hand,
As the threads of gold and silver
In the pattern S/He has planned.

S/He knows and loves and cares –
Nothing this truth can dim,
And S/He gives the best to those
Who leave the choice to Her/Him.

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Without Pain
*
​ _*



*_

The wisdom and love of 
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Never promised that Earth life 
Would be without pain,
Laughter without sorrow,
Sunshine without rain.

What S/He does guarantee us
Is enough strength for each day,
Comfort for our tears
And light all the way –
To eventually take us back home 
Into the conscious awareness of 
Our true nature and oneness with Him/Her
And all life.

Wherever our predestined lifepath may take us,
God and the Angels provide us
With the courage and strength
To walk through it and
Come out the other end,
Happy and smiling.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Strength And Courage
*






 ‘Courage is not having the strength to go on.
It is going on when you don’t have the strength.’
Theodore Roosevelt

It takes strength to be firm
And courage to be gentle.

It takes strength to stand guard
And courage to let down your guard.

It takes strength to conquer
And courage to surrender.

It takes strength to be certain
And courage to have doubts.

It takes strength to fit in
And courage to stand out.

It takes strength to feel a friend’s pain
And courage to feel your own.

It takes strength to hide your own pain
And courage to show it.

It takes strength to endure abuse
And courage to put a stop to it.

It takes strength to stand alone
And courage to lean on another.

It takes strength to love
And courage to be loved.

It takes strength to survive
And courage to live.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Best Is Yet To Be
*
​ 




​ The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us marching on.

There is a compensation
For every cross we have to bear,
And a secret consolation
Is waiting for us somewhere.

Every end is a new beginning
And as one day we’ll surely see,
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

​ That’s particularly true for us and our  world. And because the law of life is love and evolution, every lifeform  is constantly moving forwards and upwards on an evolutionary spiral.  That’s why it is quite justified – and by no means foolishly optimistic  and unfounded – to expect that with the passing of time earthly life too  will get better and easier to cope with. Through developing more  positive and constructive thinking and behaviour patterns, each one of  us is required to do their share of bringing healing and peace to us and  our world.

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

all good things come to an end..the worst saying ever


----------



## bobo




----------



## Aquarius

*Never Give Up
*
​ _*




*_​ When cares threaten to overtake you
And you’re waiting for the sky to clear,
Remember that life is a series of changes,
And a brighter tomorrow is always near.

Every day is a brand new beginning,
And each one brings a beautiful dawn.
So, when you come to the end of your rope,
Tie a knot in the end and hang on, 
Filled with hope.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The End Of Fear*

_*




*_

What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence and practising it safely in the knowledge 
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness 
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There no longer is any death for us, 
Merely transformations
From one life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘There Is No Death’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Flower Garden Of The Years
*
_*



*_

Count your garden by the flowers,
Never by the leaves that fall.
Count your joys by golden hours,
Never when life’s worries call.

Count your days by smiles, not tears,
And when birthdays come around,
Count your age by friends, not years,
And the gifts of love you’ve found.

Anon.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Each Day Is A New Beginning
*
_*




*_
Each day is a new beginning.
Let’s start it with a smile.
And practise the art of living
By doing things worthwhile,
Like loving and forgiving,
And creating time to spare,
For making someone happy
And showing how much we care.

May we never forget that
Each day is a gift from the Highest
And give thanks and praise for it.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Greetings To The Dawn
*
_*




*_
With each new dawn
Begin to look forward to the new day and
The whatever it is going to bring.
And in every experience that comes your way
Search for the teaching it contains.
As that is the essence of your earthly existence,
Greet it with love and do not begrudge anything.

Each day’s brief course is a moment in Eternity
That not only holds the truths and realities
Of everything that already exists,
But also the glory of new action, the joy of growing
And becoming an ever more perfect and beautiful being.

When you focus on today and the moment
You realise that it is always NOW
And yesterday is but a dream,
While tomorrow will always remain just a vision.

Each day that is lived with the consciousness
Of the purpose of our being here,
Looking for the good in all people and things,
Aware that they are coming our way
To fulfil a wise higher purpose,
Is a sound foundation for the renewal of our
Hope, faith and trust in the goodness of life.

This enables us to recognise that in truth
Every dawn we are allowed to see
Is a gift from the Universal Forces and a blessing.
Wise ones look forward with kindness to each one.
They greet it with an open heart and mind
And add their own blessings to it.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘Do Not Think In Terms Of Time’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Life Is Like A Mirror
*
​ _*




*_​ There are loyal hearts and spirits brave,
And souls who are pure and true.
Like them, give to the world the best you have, 
So more of the same returns to you.

Give love, so love through you life can flow,
To give you strength in hours of need.
Have faith, so the core of your heart does show
That you have faith in word and deed.

Give truth and your gift will be paid in kind,
So honour with honour will meet, 
And a smile that is sweet will surely find
That the smile that returns is as sweet.

Show compassion and love to those who mourn
And help them to smell the flowers again.
The scattered seeds of all loving thoughts are outborne,
Although their sowing may often seem in vain.

Life acts like a mirror before King and slave.
It reveals to us what we are and do.
And when you give to the world the best you have
Only the best can return to you.

 Madeline Bridges
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Carrot, The Egg And The Coffee Bean
*






​A  young woman was getting so fed up of struggling with the difficulties  of her life that one day she went to her mother and poured her heart out  as follows: ‘Everything I touch seems extra hard and difficult, so much  so that by now I am wondering whether there is any chance for me to  eventually make a success of my life. It seems as if as soon as I have  solved one of my problems, a new one rears its head. Would it be better  if I threw in the towel and simply gave up?’

Thinking about this  for a moment, the mother took her daughter into the kitchen. Without  saying a word, she filled three pots with water, which she placed on the  stove on a high flame. When the water had reached boiling point, the  mother put some carrots into the first pot, some eggs into the second  pot and some ground coffee into the third one.

When these things  had boiled for about twenty minutes, she took the pots off the stove.  Out of the first one she fished the carrots and placed them in a bowl,  out of the second one the eggs and the coffee she poured into a coffee  pot. Turning to her daughter, she said: ‘What do you see?’

As the  daughter was as yet unable to perceive any point in this exercise, she  replied: ‘Carrots, eggs and coffee. So what?’ The mother asked her to  step closer to the containers, to touch one of the carrots and tell her  what it felt like. ‘It’s soft!’ ‘Now try one of the eggs and break it.’  ‘It’s black and blue and as hard as a brick!’ ‘And now take a sip of the  coffee.’ Tasting its rich aroma, the daughter smiled, but still failing  to understand she asked: ‘What are you trying to tell me?’

‘Well,  can you see how the objects before you faced the same condition of  boiling water and how each one reacted differently? The carrot went in  strong, hard and unrelenting, but after being boiled long enough it  softened, became weak and mushy. Being very fragile, an egg’s only  protection against the outside world is its thin outer shell. After  having been exposed to the boiling water the eggs’ liquid inner became  tough and hard. But the ground coffee beans reacted quite differently.  Putting them into the boiling water changed them into something  fragrant, aromatic and enjoyable.

‘And now ask yourself: Which  one of these are you? When adversity knocks on your door, how do you  respond? Like a carrot, an egg or a coffee bean? In any of your  encounters with problems ask yourself: ‘Am I like a carrot that seems  strong, but when pain and adversity come my way do I go soft and lose my  strength? Or am I like an egg that starts with a soft heart, yet  changes its texture in the heat of the battle of life? Is my spirit a  fluid substance like this, so that after someone’s death, a breakup, a  financial hardship or other trials grows hard? Although my outer shell  still looks the same, on the inside have I become bitter and tough and  my heart has grown hard? Or am I more like a coffee bean that has the  power to change hot water, i.e. the circumstances that are causing my  pain, so as a result whenever the waters of my life get hot, they can  release within me the fragrance and flavour of my true self, my higher  nature?’

When things are at their worst, a positive inner  attitude towards life and the experiences that come our way empowers us  to view any kind of situation from a different perspective. When we  understand that Earth life is a place of learning, a school, we  recognise that every experience is a lesson of some kind. The Universe  in its infinite wisdom gives it to us, so that we may learn something  from it and grow, thus fulfilling the purpose of our earthly existence.  The law of life is love. The more we express our true nature and live in  keeping with God’s law, the more our earthly self unites itself with  our spirit and soul. The more we grow Heaven-tall, the closer we come to  the heart of God.

This approach to life can turn any seemingly  negative experience into a positive one and out of something apparently  evil can come a great deal of good. During our darkest hours and the  times of our greatest trials this kind of thinking enables us to unfold  our spiritual wings. The parts of God’s sacred wisdom and knowledge we  have gained up to any given moment helps us to lift ourselves above any  kind of situation and perceive its value within the greater picture.  When we thus look at life with the glorious vision of God and the  Angels, it becomes easy to recognise the wise and loving purpose that  lies behind all happenings on the Earth plane.

Every life has to  have its trials and tribulations, without them we simply do not learn  and our consciousness cannot expand. Bearing all this in mind, whenever  future adversities come your way, ask yourself: ‘How shall I handle  this? What would I like to be? A carrot, an egg or a coffee bean that is  flavoursome and aromatic, enriched by the wisdom and understanding I am  going to find on this part of my life’s journey?’ The choice is always  ours.

To paraphrase Elisabeth Kübler-Ross, Swiss Psychiatrist and  Author: ‘Truly beautiful people are those who have known defeat,  suffering, struggle, loss and who worked their own way through these  experiences, hand in hand with God and the Angels. Out of the depths of  the hell of human suffering they have risen with a fresh appreciation, a  sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with  compassion, gentleness and a deep loving empathy with the pain of  others. Beautiful people do not just happen, they can only grow and  evolve on the Earth plane and that in the course of many lifetimes.’
Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Who Is The Captain Of My Soul?
*
​ 




​ ‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Old Sea Captain
*
​ _*




*_​ There once was a retired sea captain.
He skippered a boat for taking day-trippers 
To a nearby island and
One day his boat was packed with youngsters.
They laughed about the old mariner.
When they saw him praying
Before setting off,
Because it was a fine day 
And the sea was as calm as a duck pond.

Alas, when they were far out at sea
A storm blew up and the boat began to pitch violently.
The terrified passengers run to the captain
And asked him whether they could join his prayers.
But he replied: ‘There’s no time for that now.
My prayers I say when the sea is calm and
When it gets rough, I attend to my ship.’

The same goes for all of us.
If during the quiet periods in our life
We can or will not seek to make contact with
The inner guidance that is freely available 
To all God’s children of the Earth, 
If they but ask for it,
How can we expect to keep calm in stormy times?
This changes profoundly once our connection 
Has been firmly established
With the wise one, the living God within.
Its help is then always there for us.
But first we need to practise and 
Learn to work with it in peaceful times,
So that whenever the going gets rough,
We can trust it to be there for us
And show us the way forward.

On the inner level God never leaves anyone and
Each time we pray the power of the Divine presence 
Increases and our connection with it strengthens
So much that in difficult and traumatic times 
Its full power instantly comes to our help and
Shows us how to handle any kind of situation.
We then instinctively/intuitively know
How to do the right things,
Without having to ask for them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Bridges
*
​ _*




*_​ Don’t cross any bridges until they come into view
And stop wasting time wondering what you might do,
In case disaster or adversity comes your way.
It may never happen, it may never be.

Wise ones know that anticipating future trouble 
Is more than foolish because thought is the most powerful force
In the whole of Creation and as a co-creator with God, 
Every human being is constantly in the process of creating something.
Our own thoughts have created the realities of our present existence
And through dwelling on negative things that could happen to us,
We could be creating them, right there and then.
Wise ones wait until they are up against something 
And then ask their Highest Self to intervene,
Trusting that something unexpected and unforeseen
Might be waiting for them around the corner
That changes everything.

Whenever in future your Karma presents you with the bill 
For some of your debts in the spiritual ledger of life, 
You left behind unpaid in previous lifetimes and this one,
Say to yourself: ‘God is with me and all is well.’
This calls God and the Angels into action.
They can then supply you with their strength and courage
And intuitively show you how to work your way 
Through whatever you have to face. 

With the passing of time,
That’s how bridges of love and hope, 
Faith and trust are constructed.
The more we walk across them,
The stronger they grow
For God and the Angels to reach us 
And communicate with us, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Through our inner guidance they can then 
Safely steer us through anything.

Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Perfect Plan*

_*



*_

God planned the smallest detail
On the day S/He formed the Earth.
And just as carefully designed
Every detail of our birth: 
The colour of our eyes,
The texture of our hair,
The circumstances of our days,
Each how and when and where.

God’s great plan of life is perfect
And will be valid in all Eternity.
It also contains a smaller plan
For the likes of you and me,
Which provides that our life 
Should touch that of others,
For it’s through people like us that
God seeks to bless and heal humankind,
Our whole world, its nations and each individual in them.

What a joy!
 A new world of peace and happiness beyond 
Anything that can be imagined by earthly minds 
Is in the process of coming into being, 
For our world and us,
God’s beloved children of the Earth.
Rejoice!

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*In Difficult Times
*
​ _*




*_​ When we are going through difficult times
And everything seems to be against us,
If it seems as though we could not hang on
For another minute, 
It’s best not to give up,
Because that could be the time
When the tide is ready to turn for us.

Harriet Beecher Stowe
1811-1896
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The One In The Glass
*
​ _*




*_​ When you get what you want in your struggle for self,
And you’re toast of the world, for a day,
Just go to a mirror and look at yourself,
And see what you then have to say.

It isn’t our partner, children or friend,
Who judgement upon us must pass;
The one whose verdict counts most, in the end,
Is staring at us, from the glass.

Some folks may think us a ‘straight-shooting’ chum’
And call us a person of place,
But the one in the glass says we’re only a bum,
If we can’t look ourselves in the face.

We’re the one we have to please, not the rest!
We’re with ourselves, right up to the end,
And shall have passed our most dangerous, difficult test,
If the one in the glass still is our friend.

We may fool the whole world, down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back, as we pass.
Yet, our final reward will be heartaches and tears,
If we’ve lied to the one in the glass.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Be-Attitudes
*
​ 





​ _*For The Aquarian Age
*_
​ Blessed are those who can see the funny side of things,
Refuse to take themselves too seriously
And laugh about themselves, 
For they shall have endless fun.

Blessed are those who can laugh with people, rather than at them,
For their lives will be filled with laughter and smiles.

Blessed are those who can see beyond the ends of their noses
Into the higher and highest realities of life,
For they shall go far. 

Blessed are those who can smile in adversity and forget to frown,
For the light of the Highest Star lights their path.

Blessed are those who can tell a mountain from a molehill,
For they shall be spared many troubles.

Blessed are those who take responsibility for their mistakes
And learn from them rather than looking 
For scapegoats and someone to blame,
For they shall become wise.

Blessed are those who know when it is better 
To shut up and listen,
For they shall learn many new things.

Blessed are those who are attentive to the needs of others
And do not think of themselves as indispensable,
For they are the sowers of joy.

Blessed are those who take small things seriously
And approach large issues sensibly and peacefully,
For they shall climb high on the evolutionary ladder of life.

Blessed are those who send good, kind and loving
Thoughts, words and actions only into life,
For nothing but the same shall return to them,
In the fullness of time. 

Blessed are those who can keep quiet and smile,
Even when someone cuts them off in mid-sentence,
Contradicts them and/or treads on their toes,
For this is how they prove that they 
Are already dwelling in the presence of 
The One light that unites us all.

Blessed are those who look for the good 
In all people and situations, 
For they are on the upwards winding spiral of life,
While those who focus on the negative aspects
Are sucked ever deeper on the downwards spiral
Into depression and thoughts of how to escape this world 
And ultimately suicide. 

Blessed are those who recognise Me, the living God within, 
In everything that is, including themselves,
For they have gained access to My unconditional and everlasting
Wisdom and truth, light and love.

Blessed most of all are those who leave complaining 
About the things that still appear to be
Negative, wrong and ugly in your world 
To the people who do not yet know any better. 
Trusting that in My time, not humankind’s, 
All wrongs will be righted, crooked corners be straightened 
And ugly things made beautiful,
These wise ones are doing their share 
Of bringing these things into being.

Aware that their thoughts create the realities of their lives, 
They focus on that which is 
Positive, good and beautiful on the Earth.
They never cease to wonder 
About how much of it there is already,
And they will never know how much closer 
To My loving heart they are than they can imagine. 

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Success
*
​ _*




*_​ It’s not the amount of money we have,
Or how many acres we own.
It’s not the mansions we live in
That spells success in our home.

It’s the little things we do each day,
The kind words that are spoken.
It’s helping those who are down and out,
And healing hearts that are broken.

It’s doing any job as best we can.
It’s the loving and giving in life.
It’s the keeping our eye on higher things
And our chins up  in every strife.

So, if you’re the kind that wants to succeed,
Make sure you help souls in distress.
A life that is clean, a heart that is true,
Doing our best, at all times,
That alone is true success.

How much better we left our world
Than we once found it, 
And the efforts we made to achieve this,
That alone is what counts when,
At the end of our present lifetime, 
We once more stand before ourselves,
In the spirit world.

Stripped of everything that belongs to the Earth, 
We assess our performance so far.
Everything we have done in all our lifetimes 
Up to that point, 
Are placed into the scales of Divine justice.
Material success on its own 
Brings no spiritual progress and 
When weighed in these scales, 
It is found wanting.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*A Promise
*

_*



*_

Today promise yourself to:
Be so strong that nothing can disturb your peace of mind.
Talk health. happiness and wellbeing to every person you meet.
Make your friends feel how special they are.
Look for the good that is in everything and everybody and 
Make your optimism justified through finding it.

Learn from the mistakes of the past, 
So they can lead you to greater achievements in the future,
And be as enthusiastic about the successes of others as your own.
Wear a cheerful countenance at all times and 
Greet everybody you meet with a smile,
And focus so much on improving your own character
That there is no time left for criticising those around you.

Think only of the best of every person and situation,
And always aim to work for the highest good of all,
Resting safely in the knowledge that the Universal laws 
Then see to it that only more of the same can return to you.
This provides you with sufficient faith to stop worrying.
Trust that the goodness of life at all times will bring you the best,
And then embrace the future and live without fear,
Knowing that with the help of God and the Angels
All challenges can be met and any kind of problem solved.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Our World Needs You
*
​ 




​ Our world needs you,
More than you will ever know
Or presently can imagine.
Our world needs your talents
Of compassion and understanding,
And the ability of speaking and listening, 
Feeling and acting in positive and constructive ways.

As you have gifts that have taken 
Many lifetimes to develop
And which you alone can give,
Your time for holding back is over.
For you the time has passed
For believing that you are not good, 
Ready and wise enough.

You have run out of excuses and 
Have exhausted the reasons why you cannot act
In keeping with the guidance you receive
From your Highest or God Self,
The wise one and living God within.
You have reached the evolutionary point
When you need to walk your talk 
And have the courage to be the one 
You are truly meant to be.

You have risen from the dead. 
Hallelujah!
Your usual distractions no longer interest you.
Your strategies for staying small
And your resistance to the inner calling of 
Your small still voice of conscience to wake up
From your spiritual slumber has faded away.

In the great circle of life there has always been a space for you,
Since before time on the Earth plane began.
Throughout the wanderings and explorations
Of all your lifetimes up to now, 
A special task and a role have been waiting for you. 
A pair of shoes is ready which no-one else can fill,
Because they were made especially for you. 

Before you entered your present lifetime,
You agreed to wear them, 
As soon as you would be ready to step into them
And occupy your rightful place 
In the vast circle of life. 
The time for this is now 
And the Universe’s signals to you are:

Getting bored with endless time spent in
Self-absorption and self-reflection.
Your whole being is filling ever more with a great urgency 
To leave behind mundane pastimes and ordinary jobs,
For you want to get on with the work 
You really have come to do
So you can fulfil your highest potential
Of walking the Earth as a true daughter/son
Of the living God, doing your share 
Of making it a more agreeable place for all.  

These things are stirring inside you, because 
Your Highest Self knows that for you the time is right,
And is telling you that our world needs you,
That you have become sufficiently evolved to bring forth 
Your Divine characteristics
From within the very core of your own being,
So that your true self  may shine through. 

You are ready to play the role that has been waiting for you
For so long and every moment of delay 
Widens the hole of your absence
In the great web of humankind’s evolutionary plan.
You are one of its essential participants.
Without you God’s Creation is incomplete and

The tools for restoring global harmony and peace
The Universe is placing into the palms of everybody’s hands.

Planetary peace cannot be attained 
Without each one of us playing their part,
And that with all our hearts, minds, bodies, spirits and souls.
No-one else can pick up the ball of destiny 
That rests in front of everyone’s feet.
And that is why I say to you:
‘Our world needs you and it does so now,
More than you will ever be able to imagine.’

Rachel Snyder
Edited by Aquarius

​ * * *

​ White Eagle Monday Thought 25.3.2013:     ‘In your minds hold fast to the realisation of God’s light and life, so    it can manifest through you and your world. Every individual human  soul   is of the greatest importance. The perfect expression of God  through   each one of you can touch countless lives. No-one is  valueless. Every   soul is of the utmost value because it is potentially  a receiver and   transmitter station, a reflector and a channel of  God’s light through   whom every other soul it encounters and many  others unseen and unknown   can be reached and illuminated. This is the  message of Easter and the   resurrection. May the God of love, the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother   of all life, bless each one of you and  through you renew and heal   humankind’s waiting heart and soul with Its  breath of life.’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Power Of Being You
*
​ _*




*_​ Trust the power of being you
And accept the responsibility for constantly striving  
To give of the highest and best that is within you, 
For that is the only way of being true to our real self. 
Don’t be distracted by those you pass, 
As you climb the spiritual mountain 
And who would like to coax you down their road.

Do not listen to the shouts of anyone ahead, 
Who thinks they know the way.
As pioneers of the Aquarian Age it is essential
That you follow your inner guidance, 
As no-one else may be required to walk 
Where you are meant to go 
And bring down to Earth 
The visions you have come to seek.

Although in earthly life you may be alone in this adventure, 
God and the Angels are constantly with you.
And there are also all others who are walking 
The pathway of earthly life with you.
Even though your hands and theirs 
May only be touching occasionally,
On the inner level all life is one and
All hearts, spirits and souls are constantly together
To experience this special lifetime
Of the glorious setting and rising of the Sun,
The death and rebirth of human consciousness.

The gift of any of our friendships will never be taken from us,
Wherever our road may take us,
Even into the world of light and Eternity.
Love alone can give any friendship
The wings for rising above our own selfish needs 
And for lifting us and our world 
Above and beyond the mundane things,
The toils and troubles, misery and suffering of earthly life
Onto the planes where the Highest and Brightest Light
Of the whole of Creation, the Christ Star, dwells.

Andy Murray
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*No-One Is Without Value
*
​ *




*​ The essence of a teaching from the White  Eagle group of spirit guides that reached me as the Lodge’s Monday  Thought 25.3.2013: ‘Each one of you is a precious and unique being *,  who is loved by the Great Father/Mother of all life, your true parents,  far more than any of you can imagine. No human being is without value  and each one of you is of the greatest importance as a manifestation of  God, who is in the process of evolving into perfection, i.e. wholeness,  and through whom the Divine forces in due course will be able to touch  the lives of countless others. Your earthly minds are receiver and  transmitter stations and potentially each one of you is a channel and  reflector of God’s light. If in your minds you hold fast to the  realisation of God’s light and life, it can shine through you into the  whole of your world. In this way the power of God’s light can reach and  illuminate everyone you get in touch with, as well as many others who  are unknown to you. 

‘The esoteric meaning of the surface words of the Jesus legend’s Easter  and resurrection story is an allegory that describes the death and  resurrection of humankind’s spiritual nature. At the beginning of your  education as physical beings, your spirit consciousness is nailed to the  cross of earthly life *. For wise higher reasons it has to die in that  environment, but after having spent many lifetimes in it, the Divine  spark in you stirs from its slumber. Slowly your spiritual nature rises  from its grave, from your subconscious into your conscious awareness, so  it can be resurrected by your earthly self. May the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, bless each one of you and through you renew  and heal the heart and soul of humankind with Its loving breath of  life.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Risks *

_*



*_

To the small earthly self life frequently is 
A risky and scary business.
That’s why we usually dislike and resent any changes
The Universe has in store for us, 
So that from our new experiences we may learn and grow.
While the personality, our small earthly self,
Detests the changes, our spirit and soul rejoice,
Because they understand that this is the only way 
The lower self can re-discover its true higher nature.

Risks have to be taken so that our approach to life 
And the way we perceive its purpose can transform itself. 
We need to shed the deeply ingrained wrong thinking 
And behaviour patterns, prejudices and false beliefs 
That are creating the obstacles and difficulties in our lives.
We have to say goodbye to anything that has outlived
Its usefulness, including people and places. 

It is true that life can be a risky thing, because 
At times laughing can make us seem foolish,
Weeping come across as sentimentality,
Through reaching out for others 
We become involved with them, 
And showing our feelings may reveal 
Too much of our true higher nature.
 Hoping means risking despair.
Trying means risking failure and 
Living brings the risk of dying.
So what? 

Risks have to be taken. 
The greatest hazard in life is risking nothing.
The one who risks nothing,
Does nothing, has nothing and is nothing.
Souls who hope that by not risking 
They can somehow avoid earthly life’s
Suffering and sorrows are very much mistaken,
Because these things are necessary parts 
Of every human being’s evolutionary pathway.
The only thing that can be achieved by risking nothing
Is avoiding precious opportunities for changing,
Learning and growing, loving and living.

Souls who allow themselves to remain enslaved and enchained
By their false beliefs, outdated opinions and prejudices
Forfeit the only freedom we truly have and that is
The spiritual freedom to believe and follow
That which our inner Highest Self tells us is true.
This gives us the courage to act upon the knowledge
That we are beings of love, who have come from love
And are returning to it. 
This love alone can show us the way 
Home into what we always have been 
And forever will remain: 
God’s beloved children of the Earth, 
Immortal spirits and souls. 

Only those who are willing to take the risk
Of owning up to this and conducting 
Their lives in keeping with it,
Will ever learn to love the way our Creator loves us:
Unconditionally, wisely and free.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Come To The Edge
*_
​ 




​ ‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They said: ‘We are afraid.’
‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They came . . .
He pushed them . . .
And they flew.

Guillaume Apollinaire 1880 – 1918
French poet, playwright, short story writer, novelist and art critic

Come to the edge.
We might fall.
Come to the edge.
It’s too high!

Come to the edge!
And they came.
And we pushed.
And they flew.

Christopher Logue 1926 – 2011
English poet associated with the British Poetry Revival​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Lord Olly came to me in a dream and said everyone should chip in to buy me a Lear jet an farrari


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> Lord Olly came to me in a dream and said everyone should chip in to buy me a Lear jet an farrari



How much does it cost to park a Lear jet in Liverpool though, let alone fuel it? And how well does a Ferrari cope with all the pot-holes in our roads? The trouble with dreams is that we seldom think them right through and material things usually have a down side to them somewhere. Be happy. Someone might _lend_ you what you want.


----------



## escorial

JustRob said:


> How much does it cost to park a Lear jet in Liverpool though, let alone fuel it? And how well does a Ferrari cope with all the pot-holes in our roads? The trouble with dreams is that we seldom think them right through and material things usually have a down side to them somewhere. Be happy. Someone might _lend_ you what you want.



I've never been sad an rich but I've been poor an miserable..when I receive my plane an car I will be ever so happy...


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Hope?
*
​ _





_​ When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing, 
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

I much prefer the bob hope meaning..when all else fails an all you've got is bob hope then your screwed...


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> I've never been sad an rich but I've been poor an miserable..when I receive my plane an car I will be ever so happy...



Haven't you noticed how many American stories seem to be basically about how sad really rich people can be? It may just be propaganda to keep the masses content of course. If one is miserable then a plane or car simply enables one to choose somewhere else to be miserable, doesn't it? Personally I have no concerns at all about immigrants but it bothers me that instead of leaving their troubled baggage behind they are simply carrying it with them wherever they go and are in truth trying to escape from their own lifestyles. Are there really any better places or should people instead be seeking better attitudes? My angel and I go on holidays, both expensive and cheap ones, elsewhere and just for a while we play at being someone else in a sense, but we are always happy to return to being ourselves in what we regard as home. 

As to what home may be, for seven years I was educated at a boarding school where my personal space was little more than a bed, a few pegs in the changing rooms and barely a cubic foot or two of space for my personal possessions in a locker. _None_ of my clothes were my personal choice but all regulation school issue. In such an environment one discovers what really matters in life and how to cope with it. When I reached my final year at the school I was permitted to ride a bicycle around within the school grounds because I had acquired a special status through my academic achievements, but I didn't own one so borrowed other people's. Yes, food, shelter and security are fundamentals to well-being and we need a way of obtaining those, but possessions are something else, a luxury even, in the final analysis.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Hope*_

_*




*_​Through the German  poet and  philosopher, historian and playwright, Friedrich von Schiller,   1759–1805, the following message of hope was given to our world in   troubled times. Its German title is ‘Hoffnung’ – hope. Two different   versions of it are presented here. The first one is a masterly   translation by a very special friend of mine, who wishes to remain   nameless._*
Hope*_
We speak and dream so very much 
Of a future in the Sun. 
Towards that happy golden goal 
We struggle and we run.
The world gets old, then young again –
Still hope is humankind’s refrain.

Hope guides us into life’s great flow
And flutters over cheerful youth,
Enthuses us with magic glow,
In old age too remains our truth
And in the grave that ends our ways
We plant fresh hope for other days.

No vague or empty promise here,
By a foolish mind begot
The heart proclaims it loud and clear:
‘We’re born for a better lot!’
And what the inner voice makes plain
The hopeful heart does not disdain.

Friedrich von Schiller

* * *
​The second translation is the work of my   inner teacher and Highest Self. It’s how I imagine Schiller would  write  his poem if he were here with us and writing it, now.

_*Hope*_
Being aware that our 
Thoughts and words create our reality,
Wise ones of our world make a good habit of 
Frequently talking and dreaming about the
Better and happier days that are ahead for the Earth.
They visualise a new golden age of plenty,
When suffering and pain,
Hunger and thirst, sickness and death,
Wars, violence and crime are unknown.

To help us find our way back 
Into our true nature and home with them, 
When the time for doing so has come,
The Angels and Masters around the throne of God,
Who are in charge of us and our world, 
Have programmed hope into 
The consciousness of every human being
And the collective one of our world. 

On its evolutionary journey our planet has grown old,
But not without constantly renewing itself.
And that’s how down the ages our race 
Could steadfastly hold onto its dream of Mother Earth 
As a peaceful and harmonious place.
That’s also how it comes about that
Hope accompanies us into each new lifetime.
It supports us throughout our days and
Bewitches us with the radiance of its magical light. 

No matter how old and weary we may get, 
Hope never leaves us and dies,
Because it has been firmly implanted in 
In our hearts and souls.
And even though earthly lifetimes
Inevitably end in the grave,
Hope belongs to our spirit and soul.
No-one can take it from us. 
It accompanies us into the our other world
And we bring it with us into each new earthly lifetime. 
That’s why it is much more than a flattering delusion
And an elixir that only flows from foolish minds.

Listening within, wise ones hear 
The small still voice of the living God,
Who for a long time has been waiting and hoping 
To come alive in ever more human hearts.
If you listen carefully, you too can hear it whisper: 
‘For something greater and holier than earthly life 
You human beings are created.
A high and holy destiny awaits each one!’
This is how everyone’s own Christ nature 
Eventually reveals its presence
As the only authority in the whole of Creation
That never misleads or betrays our faith and trust in it.

Hope is the energy of the locomotive 
That has always been pulling the train of 
The evolutionary forces of the whole of Creation
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
This provides wise ones with the certainty 
That Earth life really will get better.
Their knowledge helps them to shed 
Their fears of the future and the unknown.
It enables them to peer beyond the ends of their noses
And perceive the higher and highest realities of 
The spiritual background of their earthly existence.
And that equips them with the wings the need 
For lifting themselves and their whole world 
Above the things that, for Karmic reasons,
To this day have to happen there. 

Knowing that God’s laws are love and evolution,
Maybe you can see for yourself now that
Thoughts and dreams of the new golden age
Are by no means vague hopes.
They are certainties that based on a deep inner well of knowledge 
That our world will neither sink into chaos nor vanish altogether,
And that it is but a question of time
When our new peaceful world emerges.

The more you and I think and dream about it,
The more quickly and smoothly the transformation proceeds.
Never forget that when we do our best, 
God and the Angels are always happy to do the rest.
This is particularly true in this case,
Because it is what God’s great plan of life 
Has in mind for us and our world in any case.
It will be interesting to watch how long it till take
Until the last remnants of that which is 
Evil and ugly in our world has evolved and changed 
Into something good, right and beautiful.
And that applies to all objects,
Animate and inanimate, great and small.’

Friedrich von Schiller
Freely translated by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

escorial said:


> Lord Olly came to me in a dream and said everyone should chip in to buy me a Lear jet an farrari



Just let us know when Lord Olly has taken delivery of your items, Rob flew Chipmunks at school and l drive a fast car, give us the address and we’ll ferry them up to you.


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> Lord Olly came to me in a dream and said everyone should chip in to buy me a Lear jet an farrari



Hasn't Lord Olly heard about Gulfstreams then, still peddling the Learjet?


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Things Are Possible
*_
​ _*



*_

With the help and will 
Of God and the Angels 
All things are possible.
If our minds can conceive something
And our hearts believe that it can be done,
Then it will be. 

Therefore, beloved Mother/Father Creator,
Through the small still voice of my inner guidance
Help me to make wise choices,
So I can pay my karmic debts.
Grant me the gift of Your courage and strength
To work my way through them and
Save and redeem myself 
By working for the Highest good of all,
Rather than for merely selfish purposes,
The way I did in the past.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial

it's only impossible until it's done...Nelson M


----------



## JustRob

"Hindsight is a wonderful thing but foresight is better, especially when it comes to saving life, or some pain!" (William Blake)

Maybe so, but it is only through hindsight that we discover what a wonderful thing foresight is, so hindsight deserves that reputation.


----------



## Aquarius

JustRob said:


> "Hindsight is a wonderful thing but foresight is better, especially when it comes to saving life, or some pain!" (William Blake)
> 
> Maybe so, but it is only through hindsight that we discover what a wonderful thing foresight is, so hindsight deserves that reputation.



Isn't it hindsight that helps us to develop the gift of foresight?


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things*






People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred. 
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe 
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them. 
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do It Now
*
​ _*



*_

It isn’t the things we do, my Friend,
It’s those that are left undone,
That cause us most heartache,
At the setting of the Sun.

The tender words forgotten,
The letters we didn’t write,
The flowers we did not send
Become haunting ghosts at night.

The stones we could have lifted
Out of another’s way.
The words of heart-felt counsel
We didn’t take time to say.

The loving touch of a hand,
The warm and gentle tone,
We neither had time nor thought for,
Having troubles enough of our own.

The little acts of kindness,
That so easily slip from one’s mind
Are the only chances of acting like Angels 
We poor mortals find.

They come in night and silence,
Those sad, reproachful wraiths,
When hope is faint and flagging,
And a chill is falling on our faith.

Earth life is all too short, my Friend,
And this world’s sorrows are too great,
To put up with a slow compassion
That tarries, until it’s too late.

That’s why it isn’t the thing we do, 
But those that are left undone
That give us most of the heartache,
At the setting of the Sun.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Sweet Surrender
*
​ _*




*_​  Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end.

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*If Luck Were A Raindrop
*







If luck were a raindrop,
I’d send you a shower.
If hope were a minute,
I’d send you an hour.
If happiness were a leaf,
I’d give you a tree.
And whenever you need a friend,
You’ll always have me.


Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## escorial

some people feel the rain and others just get wet...B.Marley


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> some people feel the rain and others just get wet...B.Marley



Some feel that every drop of rain that falls cleanses and purifies, blesses and heals the Earth. And because that's what they are thinking, this is what really happens. We are only just in the process of discovering what extremely powerful things thoughts are.

_*The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking
*_





​The  deeper we move into the Aquarian  Age, the more we realise the power of  thought and the importance of  learning to control the thinking processes  of our earthly minds. Let’s  take a closer look at why this should be  so. Aquarius is one of the Air  signs; the other two are Gemini and  Libra. During lifetimes in one of  them the capacities of our human mind  develops in a different way in  each sign and on another level every time  we take part in one of them.  Our long evolutionary journey takes us  many times round the zodiac  through every sign and house.

That’s how we,  each through our own  experiences and in the course of countless earthly  sojourns, become  ever more familiar with the characteristics and  qualities of every  sign, the negative as well as the positive ones.  Through this our  spirit and soul builds itself an earthly personality  who slowly grows  in wisdom and understanding of the processes of our  existence. At the  end of numerous lifetimes of taking part in the school  of earthly life  we awaken to our true nature, our oneness with God and  all life.  Eventually we realise that on the inner level none of this was  ever  lost.

Each new journey round the zodiac takes us onto a  somewhat higher level  of experiences. Up, up, up the evolutionary spiral  of life we move,  starting at it lowest point as an earthling who has no  idea that there  are higher dimensions of life and that they are our  true home and that  from there we enter into each new lifetime. That’s  how each one of us  slowly but surely works their way steadily onwards  and upwards, until  earthly life can no longer teach us anything and we  are allowed to  begin our explorations of the higher levels of life. 

By  the way, I do not believe that there is such a thing as a stupid   person, because we are all part of the Divine spirit’s intelligence.   It’s just that in some of us the mind faculties have not yet been   attended to sufficiently. In contrast to this, many are by now aware   that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that   our thoughts of past lifetimes are responsible for creating the   individual and collective reality of our world; and that today’s   thinking and behaviour patterns are bringing our future conditions into   being. Negative thinking all too easily draws us into a downward spiral   of negativity that, with the passing of time, can take us ever deeper   into a vortex of darkness and depression, until find it impossible to   see something pleasant and good in anyone or anything. That’s why the   importance of training our minds to think positively cannot be stressed   too much.

Negative thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can and indeed is  meant to be changed, and nobody can do this for us except we ourselves.  We may have brought such tendencies with us from previous lifetimes into  the present one in the hope of changing them. Well, this is our  opportunity for doing so, let’s not miss it. Wise ones develop positive  thinking into a fine art form. With the help of the spiritual knowledge,  which for some time has been coming our way so generously from the  highest levels of life, this is not as difficult as it once used to be.  The wisdom God and the Angels are providing us with enable us to  recognise the good that is hiding behind anything that happens in  earthly life. 

First  of all everything is always trying to teach us something,  occasionally  it is for us individually and at other times for the whole  of humankind.  But apart from that, and this point is as vital as the  first one  especially in case of difficult and traumatic events, we can  be sure  that they are dealing with the redemption of karmic debts and  restoring  the balance of spiritual bank accounts. Nothing exists in our  world that  does not have its roots in either positive or negative  Karma we  ourselves created in the past, sometimes many lifetimes ago  when we  walked the Earth as our own forebears. Time and time again we  have taken  part in it, without having the slightest idea of what we  were doing to  ourselves and our world. By telling us about this now,  the Universal  Forces are laying to tools for creating the world of our  dreams through  the fine art of positive thinking. 

Focussing on these aspects,  whilst trusting the utter justice of the  Divine laws, trains our minds  to remain positive in any kind of  situation. Changing our thinking  patterns in this manner is a  life-changing and empowering experience. It  puts us in charge of our  character make-up and enables us to actively  and positively influence  the flow not only of our own destiny but that  of our whole world. One  of the almost immediate effects of positive  thinking is that our  outlook on life as a whole becomes brighter. This  makes us more  attractive to those around us. As you can see, it’s well  worth every  small effort to train our mind. Here are a few tips of how  to go about  it:

•    At the start of each new day remind yourself  that you are worthy  of love and of all the good things life has to  offer. In front of a  mirror say to yourself things like: ‘I am a special  and unique being of  light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am  being loved.’ ‘I am  courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope.’ And so  on and so forth.  Use your creative imagination to make up sentences that  feel right for  you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does  work. If you  practise believing in yourself in this manner, after a  while the  accompanying positive feelings begin to rise quite naturally  from  within.

•    However, if you encounter the resistance of  your inner child self  that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I  frequently do – you  might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a  meditative frame of  mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your  vulnerable and inner child  you are hugging, then try to enter into a  dialogue with it. For  example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do  you know that you  are a special and unique beloved child of the  Universe and that you  have a right to be here?’ 

When I approach  my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing  to listen and  accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my  child self is the  truth, as I know it now, alas did not when I was a  child. Again, be  creative and experiment. Feel within what you need  right now and set  about finding what works for you. If you develop a  good method of your  own, do not forget to pass it on to others and  please also tell me about  it. 

•    Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that  of others.  Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am  fat, ugly  and whatever else’. A friend of mine told me how, when she  wanted to  lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself  thinking:  ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something  sweet.  However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’,  there was  no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed  better  posture.

•    Cut down on your contacts with negative  thinkers. If you live with  one, spend as little time as possible with  them and look for the  company of those who have a more positive approach  to life.

•    If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate  and annoy you, it  helps to make a list of their good points before  seeing them. Focussing  on them makes meeting these contacts more  bearable and in due course  may even become enjoyable.

•    As  much as possible avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of  this world.  People who are constantly saying things like: ‘Isn’t it all  awful!’ and  ‘Look what state our world is in!’ are no longer  appropriate company for  you. They are in a negative mindset and it’s  all too easy to get stuck  in it. In your mind present them with a  packet of whinger biscuits and  then leave them to their own devices. As  aspiring healer and  lightbringer, you owe it to yourself to seek the  company of likeminded  folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit  of effort and  practice, you will soon be able to see that there is  something good in  everything and everybody, if you but open your inner  eyes and look for  it.

•    Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly,  forgive  them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do  that?’ I  hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and  you will  be able to recognise that they have been among your best  teachers.  Aren’t they the ones who helped you most of all to become the  one you  are now? Through their behaviour they have shown and still are   demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them   into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending   anyone’s way. Come to think of it, this is a prime example of the art of   positive thinking for you.

•    The more frequently we remind  ourselves of our abilities and  ambitions, the more likely we are to  reach our goals. Therefore, make  lists of them and think about all your  achievements and of the good  things that are coming your way. When  something goes wrong, it is  likely that negative feelings rise into our  consciousness. This is the  way we have been reacting for most of this  lifetime, so we cannot help  it, but we can choose how we respond to  adversity. Take time to feel  your anger, disappointment and/or sadness,  but then resolve that you  wish to learn from the experience. That’s how  something good can come  out of anything that happens.

•    When  you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look  outside and  spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Act  like the healer  you are and open your window wide. Take a few deep  breaths and savour  the purified and cleansed air that’s greeting you.  Listen to the rain,  enjoy the sound and know that with every drop of  rain that falls upon  the Earth everything in her loving embrace is  being cleansed, purified  and healed. If it’s coming down heavily, give  thanks all the same  because you know that we and our world are in dire  need of every bit of  cleansing and healing the Universe is willing to  send us. 

Remember  that Its power is infinitely wiser than you and I are ever  likely to  be. So, every day make the most of whatever comes your way.  After all,  every day is a good one because it is a gift from the  Highest forces of  life. Rest safely in the knowledge that there really  is a sound and wise  reason for everything and remind yourself that  those who look for the  good are sure to find it in everything.

•    If you can spare the  time, get into some weatherproof clothes and  footwear. Take an umbrella  and go for a walk, ideally where you can be  with trees, so you can feel  and take part in their enjoyment of the  blessing we are receiving from  the Heavens. Splash in some puddles,  like a small child – your inner  child is sure to love this! Listen to  the drumming of the rain on your  umbrella and know that this is music  of a very special kind. Stop every  so often, breathe in and out extra  deeply and through this consciously  take part in Mother Earth’s  purifying process.

•    When the Sun  reappears, notice how everything looks bright, clean  and refreshed. Know  that this is an outer expression of what is  happening inside you and  don’t forget to give thanks and praise to  Father Sun in the sky and  Mother Earth, for they are physical  manifestations of our great and  loving Mother/Father Creator and their  only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. With the help of Its  light all life is brought into  being, nurtured and sustained. 

Open your heart wide and breathe  in Its golden healing light, so it can  flow into you unhindered and  directly from the temple of healing in  the heart of the Sun beyond the  Sun. Feel he love of God flowing from  the Sun into and through you into  Mother Earth and every one of her  kingdoms and how it blesses and heals  every lifeform she holds in her  loving embrace. And at the end of each  day, do not forget to offer  thanks and praise to God and the Angels for  another day of healing and  peace, which with your help it has been for  all life.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

you can lead a horse to water but a pencil must be led..laurel n hardy


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> you can lead a horse to water but . . .



Somehow this reminds me of:

*Leading The Bull To The Water*
​ 
Taurus represents the freshly ploughed Earth in spring, ready and waiting for the seeds of life to grow. Taureans define themselves by the words: ‘I have and I possess’. In the physical body, their sign represents the throat and the cerebellum, the back part of the brain. The symbol of Taurus is the bull and studying the behaviour patterns of this animal goes a long way towards finding a better understanding of some of those of souls born into this sign. Like the bull they are steadfast and extremely stubborn. Their reflexes are slow and as they can assimilate new ideas and concepts only slowly, they usually approach them with great caution. 

Take it from me: there is no point in trying to push the bull into anything it does not want or like or to make them go faster. Forget about it, because it just cannot be done! Truly happy and in their element Taureans can only be when left in peace to do their own thing, in their own way, space and time. Venus, the planet of love, is generous with its gifts and as a result Taureans are affectionate, loving and lovable, sensuous and tactile souls. More than anything else they enjoy touching and holding people and acquiring belongings. No matter what happens, they will try to hold onto them with all their might. As well as being endowed with beautiful speaking and/or singing voices, many of them are particularly charming and good looking. 

In all dealings with Taureans it is much easier to get along with them when one appreciates and accepts their nature and temperament and approaches them accordingly. Many problems in our relationship with them can be avoided by never forgetting that it is all right to lead the bull to the water, but that it is most unwise to try to push its head into it. Taureans who are honest with themselves are likely to confirm that one does indeed invite trouble that way! Wouldn’t our world be a much easier place to live in, if we were all more aware of the inborn behaviour patterns of each other’s signs? Let no-one make the mistake of thinking that because of their slow reactions Taureans lack intelligence. They simply need enough time to absorb and integrate new ideas and concepts. Unless they are allowed to assimilate things at their own sweet pace, so they can gradually get accustomed to them, they are likely to become somewhat flustered and upset. Because of this indirect action is best when dealing with Taureans.

From my interpretation of
‘The Sun In Taurus’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

maybe i remind you of a bull....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> maybe i remind you of a bull....



I don't think you do. It was leading the horse to the water that reminded me of what one should not do with Taurus, whose astrological symbol is the bull.


----------



## escorial

I'm a virgo myself..pity about the bull


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> I'm a virgo myself..pity about the bull



Maybe your Moon or Ascendant are in Taurus. In that case you would still qualify!


----------



## Aquarius

*Finding Peace
*
​ _*




*_

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us,
Many are feeling an ever increasing desire 
To be reunited with their Creator. 
The wish of returning into the conscious awareness
Of our true reality is now coming true 
And soon we shall have reached the point
When every human being is once more
Aware of their true nature and oneness with God,
In an existence without pain and suffering
Caused by divisions and boundaries.

Ever more of us are walking 
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Paying attention to their Highest Self,
The living God within.
By following Its guidance and 
Manifesting Its will and wishes
In our lives, instead of ours.
Listening to Its thoughts and ideas 
And following Its instructions, 
We are true to our real self.
In all our thoughts, words and actions 
We take pride in doing that which 
It tells us what is good and right.

The spirit of God and the Angels 
At all times is at work in the background 
Of every part of earthly life,
Supporting and encouraging us,
There’s no need to live in despair.
They never deny anyone their help.
All we have to do is ask.
And when we pray in thoughtful ways 
For the highest good and the greatest joy of all,
We are true to our higher nature and
Are once again consciously walking
With God and the Angels,
Exploring the highest levels of life.

And that’s the only way we can find 
The freedom and peace 
Our spirits and souls are yearning for,
Whilst taking part in earthly life.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Let It Be
*
​ 




​ Whenever I’m in trouble, 
The Great Mother’s wisdom stirs in me
As the small still voice of my conscience
Who speaks to me:
‘There’s a reason for everything
And an answer to all your questions.
Let Me show the way and
Refuse to rush into things.
For a while let them be,
So I can show you how to respond.
Just ‘Let it be.’

In my deepest, darkest hours 
Great Mother whispers:
‘Let it be.’
And even if the broken-hearted people
Of our world as yet cannot recognise Her presence,
The only thing they need to do is ask
For the guidance and protection of 
Mother and the Angels.
It will never be denied. 

That’s how, in due course, 
Everybody learns about the living God within
And through their own experiences finds out that
No-one is ever apart from God,
And that with the help and will 
Of God and the Angels,
 The right manner of handling 
Any situation is sure to be found.
Just tell them about your troubles
And let them be.

Spiritual wisdom and truth are God’s light.
Whenever my life clouds over, 
I ask for the radiance of this light
To shine onto my problems
And intuitively show me the way forward.
Knowing that it is always the right one for me,
Even though it may not be for anyone else, 
And that this will continue forever, 
It’s easy to let people and things be.

These days in difficult situations
Mother’s love and wisdom soon take over.
She is my inner guidance who 
Whispers to me: 
‘Look for the lesson, be patient
And allow yourself to be.
As you know by now, 
The answers to all your questions will 
Never fail to come and light your way.

Just let yourself be and enjoy the voyage 
Of your earthly life as much as you can,
Bearing in mind that it’s merely a passing phase
On the evolutionary pathway of your spirit and soul.’

Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Let It Be’

​ ‘Being part of and at one with the Great  Father/Mother of all life, your soul is psychic and therefore as  familiar with the past as the present and future. The Great Mother is  the soul of the whole of Creation. She is the wise one within who knows  the answers to every one of your questions. All She desires is to  protect the human race against destroying itself. She has always been  with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you.  And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We  speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and  develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The  Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is but one of Her  many symbols.’ 
Extract from a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides in 
‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*You Never Walk Alone
*
​ 




​ When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of a lark.

Walk on, through the wind.
Walk on, through the rain.
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on, walk on with hope in your heart,
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

Richard Rogers
​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘You Never Walk Alone’
​ The law of life is love and love is God   and life, and that is the power behind the turning of the wheels of   human and cosmic life. All of us, without exception, are sparks of the   Universal Christ’s Light. Each is an individual in its own right who   contains a full set of Divine characteristics, from the very best to the   worst. At first these qualities only exist in us in seed form, waiting   to unfold and develop when we have become sufficiently evolved. 

On the inner level we are whole and do not need other people to make us   so, even though for a long time it feels that way to ensure the  survival  of our species. Everybody has been blessed with the gift of  free will  and we eventually reach the developmental stage when we want  to do  nothing but freely and willingly surrender our whole being to the  will  and wishes of our Divine parents, the Great Father/Mother of all  life,  and their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. 

Whenever a problem arises in our life, it’s best to hand it over to the   Highest Forces of life by tuning the transmitter/receiver station of  our  earthly mind into the frequencies of the Angels of the Christ  Circle,  the throne of God. Their replies reach us through the living  and  breathing God within us. And that is the only authority in the  whole of  Creation who unfailingly knows the way of everything and the  answers to  all our questions. We may have to wait a while for them to  come, but  they will surely come and without fail show us the way  forward.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Angels
*
​ 





I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see,
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I believe in Angels. 
They help me to recognise the good behind everything:
That sad and traumatic experiences are
The redemption of Karma and someone is 
Learning something and slowly growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
That everything that’s ugly and evil in our world,
Including people who behave this way,
Are still in the lower evolutionary 
Phase of their development, but that they too
Slowly but surely are constantly evolving 
Into something more beautiful. 
Knowing such things safeguards
My equilibrium and the joy of being 
One of God’s beloved children of the Earth. 

Abba
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
‘I Believe In Angels’
​ The Angels and Masters on the highest   level of life are in charge of God’s great plan of life *. They are its   executors and responsible for the evolutionary progress of every   lifeform in the whole of Creation, including us and our world. Most of   us who are presently here have lived through many lifetimes and many   ages. In the course of these long journeys through matter we have met,   lived with and enjoyed the friendship of a great many human beings. In   the spirit world, our true home, they are now accompanying and   supporting us as our friends and helpers. Every one of us on the earthly   plane of life has a number of these friendly companions around them.   Some of them are known to us and others are not, but that makes no   difference. All of them are our siblings in the great family of   humankind, who are functioning on the same wavelength as ours. They are   wishing us well and are eager to assist us as much as our spiritual   bankbook and karmic debts allow.

The more our spiritual development unfolds, the easier it becomes to   communicate with our unseen friends. They can be a source of comfort for   anyone who feels lost and lonely in earthly life and also for those  who  feel trapped in families where no-one shares their interests. If we  are  in such a position, we need to bear in mind that we ourselves  chose  this pathway for the purpose of teaching us the lessons we most  urgently  needed. Even though we may not yet have discovered what they  are, it’s  good to know that in the spirit world there is a true family  for us  whose spirits and souls are in harmony with us and our life’s  purpose  and convictions. At all times they are doing their best to  encourage us  to bring forth the best that’s within us and humbly seek  to serve the  highest good and the greatest joy of all life. This is not  only benefits  our own spiritual development but also that of our  world. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

*All Of Life Is Flowingness*

_*




*_

All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’


* * *
​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Precise and concise, Brava!


----------



## Aquarius

*Sunshine And Rain
*
​ _*




*_​ We wouldn’t enjoy the sunshine,
If we never had the rain.

We couldn’t appreciate good health,
If we never had a pain.

If we never shed a teardrop
And always wore a smile,

We’d all get tired of laughing,
When we’d done it for a while.

Everything serves a wise higher purpose,
The bitter as well as the sweet.

Both are required for teaching us 
And making our lives complete.

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Light Of Your Soul
*
​ _*




*_​ The inner light of your soul is love.
May it guide you and bless everything you touch 
With the love and warmth that’s in your heart,
So the beauty of your spirit and soul 
Shines through all your endeavours.

May the sacredness of your work 
Bring healing, light and renewal 
To you and all those you get in touch with,
Who receive and benefit from your efforts.

May what you are doing never weary you,
But release within you the eternal wellspring of 
Inspiration and reveal to you the beauty and wonder 
Of the magic and miracle of our earthly existence. 

May the true you always be present 
And manifest itself in everything you do,
So you will never again be lost 
In the illusions of the material world.

May you meet each new day burden free and  
May every dawn find you awake and alert, 
Because with the help of the Angels in dreamtime
Your whole being was filled with the promise  
Of endless and unlimited potential and possibilities.

Every evening may you feel gracious and fulfilled.
May your nights be spent feeling blessed, sheltered and protected
Safe in the knowledge that your soul forever rests serenely, 
In the loving arms of your Highest Self, 
The living God within and His/Her Angels. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Climb Every Mountain
*_
​ _*



*_

 Climb every mountain,
Search high and low,
Follow every byway,
Every path you know.

Climb every mountain,
Ford every stream,
Follow every rainbow,
Till you find your dream.

A dream that will need
All the love you can give,
Every day of your life
For as long as you live.

Climb every mountain,
Ford every stream,
Follow every rainbow,
Till you find your dream.

Jordan Smith

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Climb Every Mountain’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*And Even The Light Of The Sun
*
​ _*



*_

And even the light of the Sun will fade, at the last,
And the leaves will fall, and the birds will hasten away,
And I will be left in the snow of a flowerless day,
To think of the glories of spring, and joys of a youth, long past.

Yet be silent, my heart! Do not count it a profitless thing,
To have seen the splendour of the Sun, of grass and flower!
To have lived and loved! For I hold that, to truly love if but for an hour,
Is better for man and woman, than endless cycles of blossoming spring.

From ‘Magdalen Walks’
Oscar Wilde​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Moving On
*
​ _*




*_​ As every flower must fade and youth give way to old age, 
So all wisdom and virtues may be valid only in their day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever. 
At life’s calling the small earthly self has to say farewell
And be ready for another new beginning.

Bravely and without sadness fresh learning can be tackled
With the knowledge that in the spiritual background
Of our earthly existence the power of the Unseen,
Even though it is invisible to earthly eyes, 
Has always ruled supreme and forever will do so.
This means that wherever our evolutionary pathway 
May still wish to take us, 
We shall be guided and protected by
The wise ones in charge of us,
Who will encourage us and help us to live. 

Knowing that the Earth is not our true home.
Allows our spirit and soul to roam freely and happily 
Through space and time, 
Without any shadow of a doubt that
The loving arms of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Are surrounding us and keeping us safe. 
These parents do not wish to restrict any of 
Its children of the Earth and tie them forever 
To such a lowly existence, 
When quite the opposite is true.

A high and holy destiny awaits each and every one of us.
Step by step the Universe has always been trying to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our understanding. 
And whenever someone stays with one particular 
Way of living for too long, 
Their spirit and soul stagnate and begin to yearn for 
Different kinds of learning.
This, however, can only be found
In new adventures and explorations.

The awareness that there really is no death, 
That life is eternal and without beginning or end, 
Makes it easier to respond to life’s demands,
When our time for moving on 
Into different dimensions of life has come.
It turns the hour of our departure from the physical plane of life 
Into an occasion of gladness and enjoyment about 
Our rebirth into the world of light and 
The approach of studies of a more elevated kind.

But even before it comes to this,
The realisation that in truth life’s call 
For all human beings will never end
 Fills our whole being with good cheer.
It enables us to cheerfully say good-bye, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Having found healing and peace 
In the conscious awareness of 
Our oneness with God, the Angels and all life,
Willingly and peacefully we shall
Forever move forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Letting Go
*
​ 





Letting go has many implications. 
It does not mean we no longer care for others, 
We merely refuse to do for them 
What they should be doing themselves.
It does not mean cutting ourselves off from loved ones,
But realising that we have no right to control them.
It means focussing on the experiences of our own life,
Making an effort to learn from them as much as possible.
There’s no harm in accepting that in many situations 
We are powerless in any case, 
Because their outcome lies in God’s hands.

Letting go does not mean
Trying to change others and piling blame onto them for anything,
When for us the time has come to 
Change our own thinking and behaviour patterns,
To enable us to become 
The captain of the ship of our own destiny,
Encouraging others to do the same for themselves.

Letting go does not mean 
Caring for someone, but caring about them.
Fixing things for others,
But letting them do for themselves,
So they can learn from the mistakes they make 
Along the pathway of their life,
Whilst we stand by to support them,
Should a genuine need for it arise.
Yet being supportive and standing by.
Judging anyone and loving them the way they are,
With whatever flaws and shortcomings we see in them.
Trying to be centre stage and pretending 
To be able to arrange the outcome of things for others,
But encouraging them to come to their own conclusions
And make their own decisions,
As that’s the only way human beings can learn 
How to take charge of the development 
Of their character and through this of their destiny.

Letting go does not mean 
Indoctrinating others, but encouraging them 
To develop their own perception and through this build up
Their faith in God and the basic goodness of the life
All of us have been given and the roles we are playing in it.
Denying the things that come our way,
Without attempting to adjust them to our desire,
But accepting them gracefully and giving thanks for them.
Going with the flow and making the most of every day.

Letting go is not about
Regretting the past, but learning from the mistakes 
We make along our predestined pathway through life,
Thinking with gratitude of those who helped us 
To grow and evolve and become the way we are now,
That our wisdom and understanding has increased sufficiently, 
So we can do our share of
Blessing and healing humankind and our whole world,
Thus being an active and conscious participant of
Establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth and
Creating a happier and more secure future for everybody.

Letting go shows that we trust:
God’s great plan and the small plan for our life within it;
The basic goodness of life and the love
That once brought us into being;
That the Universe knows what’s really good for us,
And constantly provides for all of us
Only that which serves our highest good and greatest joy. 
This knowledge sets us free to fear less and 
To love more freely and from the heart.

Letting go proves that:
We are happy that our life, the same as everybody else’s,
Rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels;
We know that others, like us, 
Need to be encouraged to make their own mistakes, 
As that’s the only way human beings in earthly life
Can grow and make the evolutionary progress that is 
The reason for our being together in our present existence. 

The Universe rewards wise ones who endeavour to let go of outdated
Beliefs and prejudices about themselves and their role in life
By making it easier to let go on other levels, too.
The more we become aware that our children are not truly 
Our children and our earthly parents not our real parents,
The easier letting go of each other becomes. 
This realisation of this sets both parties free 
To be true to their real nature and love the way 
God loves each and every one of us, 
His/Her children of the Earth,
Totally, unconditionally and with detachment.

This kind of love does not hold on.
It sets loved ones free, 
So they can grow through their own experiences,
Each in their own way and at their own pace.
Learning to love this way is the ultimate purpose 
Of every human being’s earthly existence.
When we have learnt to forgive whatever happens,
Because we understand the wise higher purpose behind it,
We are becoming ever more God-like ourselves. 

And the sooner we come to terms with that: 
Everything in earthly life is a gift from the Highest Forces,
Borrowed and on loan for a certain time only.
Nothing truly belongs to us, especially not people.
The only thing that’s truly ours is our consciousness,
That which we are on the innermost level of our being
And not what we have,
The easier it gets to set ourselves and others free.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘Of Marriage’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*How We Love*







My life has taught me this:
Every day is new
And if anything is true,
All that matters when we’re through
Is how we love.

Faced with what we lack
Some things fall apart.
From the ashes new dreams start.
Yet, all that matters to the heart
Is how we love.

How do we love in this world of suffering and pain?
Love reveals itself in the smallest acts of kindness
And in spite of all the mistakes we make,
New opportunities for loving come again.
And whether we lose or win, 
All that matters in the end 
Is how we love.

No act of kindness is ever wasted or forgotten.
It comes our way just when we need it
As the Universe’s way of telling us that 
No-one can always be strong
In this world of right or wrong,
Where all that matters when we’ve gone
And all that mattered all along 
Is the only thing that remains in the end.
It truly lives on and that
Is how we have loved.

Beth Nielsen Chapman
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Growing Up
*
​ 




​ The essence of what I want to tell you today is that
Little by little, every human spirit and soul has to
Grow up and wean itself.
From an embryo who draws its nourishment 
From its mother’s blood,
We become an infant who drinks her milk.
But all along we are searchers of wisdom and truth,
Treasure-seekers and hunters of invisible gains.

Imagine how a conversation with an embryo would go.
It might start with something like: 
‘The world outside your womb is vast and intricate.
There are wheat fields, mountain passes
And orchards in bloom.
At night you can see millions of galaxies
And in the Sun’s light maybe watch 
Friends dancing at a wedding.’

If you asked the embryo: ‘Would you prefer
To stay where you are, cooped up in the dark, 
With your eyes closed?’
At that stage of its development 
The small earthly self to be would probably reply:
‘I only know what I am experiencing now.
When you talk of other worlds,
It sounds to me like hallucinations.’

From Rumi’s ‘Mathnawi’
1207-1273
Persian Muslim poet, jurist, theologian and Sufi mystic.
His writings are descriptions of everything in Heaven and Earth.
Adapted by Aquarius
​ Each time the door of the spirit world,  our true home, closes behind us and we once more reborn into another  lifetime on the Earth plane, during the embryo phase of our earthly  sojourns the only thing about life we know is our present state. Of  necessity this happens to every one of us the first few times around.  And that’s the way young and experienced souls in our midst perceive  themselves and their existence. The Divine spark in them is still  slumbering for the simple reason that their time for its wakening has  not yet come because their earthly selves have not yet sufficiently  experienced life in physicality and learned about it.

The law of life is love and the essence of every human being is love,  even though for a long time this may not show itself in their behaviour  patterns. Nonetheless, from love we come and to love each one of us  eventually returns. Times in earthly life at first serve the exploration  of everything that is not love, for example hatred and greed, violence  and crime, sickness and death. During this phase of our development we  are interested in anything that creates suffering for those around us  and our world. Even though we are unaware of what is happening to us, in  the fullness of time every bit of it returns to us and we find  ourselves at the receiving end. Through these happenings our own soul  and that of humankind, our whole world and the whole of Creation become  familiar with these characteristics. Because they belong to humankind’s  lower and unevolved nature, in due course they have to be worked on and  overcome. 

This is a process in which we, individually and collectively, are  constantly growing in wisdom and understanding. Through this our  consciousness and that of our race slowly expands and everybody in the  end reaches the point of rediscovering who we are, where we have come  from and where we are going to. We then find it far more enjoyable by  far to pursue that which is positive and wholesome, good, right and  beautiful. We feel drawn to them because that’s the only way we can be  true to our real nature. This heralds that, at least for us, a vast  evolutionary circle has closed, another chapter of our development is  complete and we are ready for moving on to lessons of a higher nature.  That applies as much to each one of us individually as it does  collectively to our whole race and world. 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe
*
​ 




​ I believe for every drop of rain that falls,
A flower grows.
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night
A candle glows.
I believe for every soul that goes astray
An Angel comes to show the way.
I believe. I believe.

I believe that above each storm 
Even the smallest prayer is heard
And someone in the great ‘out there’
Is listening to every word.
Each time I hear a newborn baby cry,
Or touch a leaf and see a star,
I know why I believe.

I don’t just believe, I know that
The darkest hour is just before the dawn.
I know this is true because 
The world around me acts like 
A mirror of what’s happening on the 
Inner levels, the spiritual background,
Of our earthly existence. 
I know that regardless of the many dark things 
That are still taking place in many places, 
A new day is dawning for each one of us 
And also our whole world. 

My consciousness has changed gear from 
The blind belief of the Piscean Age
To the state of knowing of the Aquarian Age.
There’s a world of difference between the two.
Now my faith and trust in the goodness of life
That’s been given to us is something 
That cannot be taken away of destroyed 
By anyone or anything any more.
Hallelujah! 

Jimmy Shirl &Al Stillman
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Believe’ 
​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Believe In Miracles
*
​ 





​ I believe in thoughts to share and feelings to discuss.
I believe in miracles, I believe in us.

I believe in sunny days, the cleansing touch of rain,
In special moments that form an endless chain.

I believe in quiet nights and brilliant starlit skies,
In tender sights that stir all loving hearts.

I believe in positives and truths that form a plus,
In loving and sharing. I believe in us.

I believe in and trust God’s great plan of life and 
A positive and beneficial outcome of all things.
I believe that goodness is in all human souls
And that it eventually shows,
No matter how long this may take in some.
I believe that we and all life have always rested safely in
The Great Father/Mother’s loving hands.
I believe that all is well and sure to come right in the end,
For each and every one of us and our world.

I believe in the ever increasing healing power 
Of the love that is created when 
The human and Divine aspects of life join forces.
I believe that this is bringing about 
The greatest healing miracle ever,
Which is taking place right here and now,
For us and everything that shares Earth life with us.

I believe, nay, I know, feel and trust,
With all my heart and soul,
That this is the truth.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Race Of Life
*
​ _*




*_​ When sometimes you feel out of place,
That you’ve faster to run just to stay in the race,
And the journey ahead seems too hard to face,
Don’t give up.

When legs become weak, muscles burn
And the Earth beneath you begins to churn,
To safer ground, your thoughts may turn, yet
Don’t give up.

When your heart can offer you nothing more,
When defeat threatens like a leaden door
And your confidence leaks from every pore,
Don’t give up.

When all you can do is stay in the race,
No compromise in sight, merely saving face,
Digging deep just to keep up with the pace,
Don’t give up.

You’ll reach a point when, as you make the last turn,
From deep within a force starts to burn,
Internal fires are fuelling you and you yearn,
Just don’t give up.

The finishing line and the glint of gold
Is reached only by those who do not fold,
Reaching out for invisible guiding hands makes them bold
And they don’t give up.

The vein of gold you rush to meet,
The pulse of life pounds under your feet,
You’ll find resolve in every beat, when you
Don’t give up!

Lesley Humphrey
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Dream Of Humankind's Future
*
​ 




​ The Universe expresses its evolutionary   visions through us in our dreams. As we know by now, our thoughts have   the same creative power that is in God and what we are thinking today   creates what’s going to happen in our world in future lifetimes. Our   dreams and thoughts of it becoming an ever better and more peaceful   place are helping to bring such a world into being. They are the impetus   that sets the right energies in motion. As soon as we become aware of   how these things work, we can consciously make a valuable contribution   to creating our new world by dreaming and thinking about it frequently.  

•    I dream of a world without religions that are based on beliefs   which in the end turn out to be misinterpretations. My world’s religion   has its foundations in the knowledge that there is a God and who or  what  this truly means, and that each one of us is a young God in the  making  and co-creator with the Divine forces of life. This world is at  peace  because all its creatures are co-existing harmoniously, working  together  and helping each other so that each can give of their best and  through  this fulfil their highest potential.

•    People’s inner worth is valued instead of their material   belongings. A person’s colour or creed is no longer of any significance   to anyone and everybody aims to assist the evolutionary development of   our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone knows that we are as much part of God as God is part of   us, and that our eternal higher nature always has been more important   than its counterpart, the small earthly self with its limited spiritual   horizons and fearfully selfish and mean, greedy and covetous ego.

•    We all accept responsibility for ourselves, each other and also our   world, as well as for each one of our thoughts, words and actions. We   guard them carefully. 

•    Painful earthly lessons have taught us how harmful and pointless   the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past were.   Because everyone looks for their own understanding of God’s sacred   wisdom and truth within instead of without, it’s found easily with the   help of our inner guidance. Only when we have acted on the knowledge we   have found by testing and trying it out in our daily lives, do we share   our learning with those around us.

•    We all pull our weight and endeavour to live strictly in accordance   with the Universal laws. We give of our best and freely share the  gifts  and talents the Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon us  with  others. Everybody merely takes out of life what they need and  leaves the  rest for the others. Because of this there is always plenty  of  everything for all of us.

•    We encourage and support each other to fulfil our highest   potential. No-one is taken advantage of and exploited. Revolutions and   wars, violence and crime, hunger and starvation, sickness and even death   will be unknown. Physical bodies that deteriorate and eventually decay   will no longer be required because we shall be getting about in our   bodies of light.

•    Being aware that the law of life is love and that this is also our   true nature, we love and respect all human beings. We do this not   because someone commands it, but because that’s the only way of being   true to our real nature and our inner guidance tells us through the   world of our feelings that it’s the right thing to do.

•    Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us together are   continuing to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of   life, looking forward to experiencing ever higher and more beautiful   levels of life.

•    All human beings are aware of their oneness with God, each other   and all life. Every aspect of us and our world has been healed and true   and lasting peace is ours. 

What a wonderful, wonderful world it is going to be and it will come, of   that I am convinced. It will be the reward for the struggles that once   had to be endured by everyone in earthly life. How about you joining  me,  so we can dream together?

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Can See Clearly Now
*





​For  a very long time, the fog and mist of false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions about God’s true nature and our own, and of the purpose  and meaning of Earth life have been clouding humankind’s vision. Ever  more they are now clearing away and a beautiful picture emerges of the  bright and sunny future that indeed lies ahead of us and our world.  That’s why there is every reason for our hearts and souls to rejoice and  sing:
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Slow Dance
*
​ 




​ Have you ever watched children on a merry-go-round,
Or listened to rain slapping the ground?

Ever followed a butterfly’s erratic flight,
Or gazed at the Sun fading into the night?

You better slow down, don’t dance so fast,
Time is short, the music won’t last.

Do you run through each day on the fly,
When you ask: ‘how are you?’, do you hear the reply?

When the day is done, do you lie in your bed,
With the next hundred chores running through your head?

You better slow down, don’t dance so fast,
Time is short, the music won’t last.

Ever told your child, we’ll do it tomorrow,
And in your haste, not see his sorrow?

Ever lost touch, let a friendship die,
‘cause you never had time to call and say hi?

You better slow down, don’t dance so fast,
Time is short, the music won’t last.

When you run so fast to get somewhere,
You miss half the fun of getting there.

When you worry and hurry through your day,
It’s like an unopened gift thrown away.

Life isn’t a race, so take it slower,
Hear the music before your song is over.

David L. Weatherford
An Adult Male Psychologist

The e-mail claiming that this poem was written by a young girl dying of  cancer in a New York Hospital was a hoax.
To find out more, please follow the link below:

Hoax e-mail
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Four Friends
*
​ *




*​ Once upon a time there lived a woman who    was fortunate enough to have four friends. She loved each one of  them,   but most of all the first one, whom she equipped with rich robes  and   treated to the finest of delicacies. Nothing but the best was  ever   enough for this friend. 

But the woman also loved her second friend very much and showed her off    at every opportunity. Yet, a niggling fear always plagued her that one    day this friend would leave her.

The woman loved the third friend, too. This one was her always kind,    considerate and patient confidant. Whenever she encountered problems and    had to work her way through difficult times, she would confide in  this   friend and ask her for her assistance, which was never denied.

The fourth friend was a very loyal partner who at all times was making    great contributions to everything in the woman’s life, but if the truth    were to be known, she did not love her like her other friends. This  one   was deeply devoted to her, although she hardly ever took any  notice of   her when her other companions were present.

One day, the woman became seriously ill and she realised that her time    on the Earth plane was rapidly approaching its end. Reflecting on the    luxurious life she had led, she sadly came to the conclusion: ‘I have    four friends, but when I die I shall have to leave them behind. Almost    certainly I will have to make the journey ahead alone, without even    knowing what is going to happen to me.’

And so the woman decided to bring her sad news to her friends. She went    to the first, second and third one and asked them whether they would    accompany her. Each time she got the same reply: ‘Sorry, dearest, but    when you depart from this plane, I will have to go my own way.’

‘Oh, you faithless ones,’ the woman sobbed and fled into the wide open    arms of her fourth friend. To her dismay the woman found that this one    had almost completely withered away, looking as if she had suffered  from   malnutrition and neglect and was in need of comfort herself.  Feeling   sorry for her, the woman exclaimed: ‘You poor thing! What’s  happened to   you? Who has done this to you? I should have taken much  better care of   you when I had the chance! Now I will never be able to  do it because I   am soon going to depart from this plane of life.  Looking the way you  do,  might you like to accompany me?’ 

The friend’s voice sounded as kind and loving as ever when she replied:    ‘I will go with you. I will follow you wherever you go. Now that you   are  preparing to leave behind earthly life, we can take care of,   nurture  and get to know each other again.’ 

Deeply touched by these words, the woman replied: ‘Truly, you are the    greatest love of my life, oh faithful one. I am so sorry I almost forgot    about and overlooked you in the past. Can you forgive me? Will you   show  me how to repair the damage I have done to you? I am so afraid of   what  is ahead of me. Will you help me and show me the way?’

The friend smiled and said: ‘Oh yes, I will. There’s no need to be    frightened of where you are going. It’s the world of spirit or light,    your true home where you belong. You know it well enough and will    instantly recognise it when we arrive. You’ll see and don’t fret over    leaving your earthly family and friends behind. You will be able to    welcome them, when their time for returning to your other world has    come.’ 
* * *​
The four friends are metaphors and the    first one stands for our physical body, the outer vehicle we need for    each time we are reborn into yet another lifetime on the Earth. No    matter how much time and effort we lavish on making our body look and    feel good, it belongs to Mother Earth and has to be left behind when our    earthly self says good-bye to her and leaves her behind.

The second friend represents our earthly possessions, status and wealth.    What applies to our physical body is valid for them. None of them can    be taken when we are leaving our present existence behind. The only    thing that truly belongs to us is our consciousness and the increase in    wisdom and understanding we have gained from the experiences of the    lifetime we are leaving behind, which has been added to that of all    previous ones. They are ours to keep and we take them with us into    future lifetimes and eventually into Eternity.

The third friend represents family and friends. No matter how much they    have been there for us, the farthest they can accompany us in earthly    life is to our funeral. Yet, by the time this is taking place we shall    already be resting and recuperating in the world of light, nurtured  and   cared for by the ministering Angels. The only way our loved ones  can  get  in touch with us at this stage of our development and theirs  is by   thought communications. 

The fourth and most important friend is a metaphor for our spirit and    soul. Although we frequently neglect this aspect of our being in pursuit    of earthly wealth, power and the rest of earthly pleasures, they  alone   are with us wherever life may take us and that forever. So,  let’s make   an effort to cultivate, strengthen and cherish them as much  as we can   while we are in this existence, for they are the most  precious and  noble  part of our being and the only one that is going to  be with us  forever.  The soul is the soft and sensitive feminine  counterpart of our  spirit,  our feeling side. Our spirit is eternal and  immortal. It was  never born  on the Earth plane and therefore cannot  die.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Puzzle Of Life
*
​ 




​ Who and what am I?
So much more than the picture in my passport
Or my qualifications and titles,
And not the stories people tell about me.
I am not in the judgments of fingers that point at me
And I refuse to be put into boxes,
To be numbered or labelled.
I know that I am and yet, 
I cannot be known by 
Any knowledge of anybody’s mind,
Other than my own.

So, who am I and who are you?
We are spirit and soul and on the inner level of life 
You and I we are one.
You are part of me as much as I am part of you,
And should you wish to meet and know the one we both truly are,
You have to ask your heart, instead of your head.
The former alone can recognise who both of us truly are.
It recognises one of its own kind and loves it.

I am an experience – 
A feeling, a wave and a vibration.
I can be a tear or a smile,
A flower, a tree or a butterfly,
And at the same time the sea and the wide open sky,
Or the wind that caresses your hair.
I am what I love within me, 
But also that of which I still am afraid.
Oh wonder, I am me and yet 
I can be anything and anyone I want to be.

Do not tell me who I should be.
Never mind my limits, my scale or size,
Or who – in your eyes – I could be.
All I ask of you is that you
Love me the way I am, 
As an experience that comes your way, 
To bless your life and enrich it. 

So, give me the freedom and the space to be myself.
And should you ever wish to know me, 
Approach me with a smile and a hug
And I will instantly recognise you. 
Share a caring word with me
And allow me to take your hand
To lead you to the place 
And the experience where all is one,
For that alone is the true ‘me’ 
As well as the true ‘you’.

Nachi
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Long And Winding Road
*
​ _*



*_

_The long and winding road
That leads to your door
Will never disappear.
I’ve seen that road before,
It always leads me here.
Lead me to your door.

The wild and windy night
That the rain washed away
Has left a pool of tears,
Crying for the day.
Why leave me standing here?
Let me know the way.

Many times I’ve been alone
And many times I’ve cried.
Anyway you’ll never know
The many ways I’ve tried.

But still they lead me back
To the long winding road.
You left me standing here
A long, long time ago.
Don’t leave me waiting here.
Lead me to your door.
_
​ O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
At last you have led me to your door.
What a long time I have been yearning for this,
Looking here, there and everywhere,
Leaving no stone unturned,
Only to find You right here and now, 
Inside me. 
I welcome You, 
O living, loving Spirit into 
My heart and our world.

John Lennon & Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Long And Winding Road’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*He Is My Brother
*_
​ 





The road is long,
With many a winding turn
That leads us to who knows where
And God only knows when.
But I am strong,
Strong enough to carry him,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

So on we go.
His welfare is of my concern.
No burden is he to bear.
We’ll get there,
I know.
He does not encumber me,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

If I am laden at all,
It is with sadness
That everyone’s heart
Is not filled with the gladness
Of love for each other.

It’s a long, long road,
From which there is no return.
While we’re on the way there,
Why not share?
When I do, the load
Does not weigh me down at all,
For he ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

He is my brother and she is my sister 
And as on the inner level all life is one, 
Their cross and pain are mine.
And when I hurt someone, 
I do it to myself.
And that’s why I do whatever I can 
To comfort my brothers and sisters
With the help of the gifts
The Great Father/Mother of all life
Has bestowed upon me.

The Hollies
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘He’s My Brother’
​ _
* * *
_
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Judge*_

_*




*_

Refuse to find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have walked a mile in their shoes
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
But are hidden from your view,
And if their cross were on your back,
You’d probably stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall and felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong now, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes twice sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them before they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of the same nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to draw
People with judgemental attitudes
Towards themselves.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Cross We Bear

*_





However heavy our cross
And great our pain,
God’s Sun will always shine
After any kind of rain.

Sometimes we stumble
On other occasions we fall.
God and the Angels never refuse help
To those who call.

The Great Father/Mother of all life
Is with and part of us and 
Therefore not only knows about
But takes part in every one of 
Our heartaches, pains and tears. 

If we ask for help from the Highest,
The wise ones in charge of us have 
The power to make our troubles disappear,
Just like waving a magic wand.

Yet, that’s not what they do,
Because it would stop us from growing 
In wisdom and understanding.
We would never learn to tap into
And develop our own inner strength and
Bring forth and work with 
The characteristics of our Christ nature.

Because of this, instead they guide us intuitively 
To someone who can show us 
How to explore the higher purpose
And meaning of our life and 
The reasons why we are suffering,
Thus making the burden of our cross
Lighter and easier to endure.

May the Great White Spirit
Fill your days with the blessing and healing power 
Of His/Her love, wisdom and peace.
Be good, kind and loving to everybody.
Never forget that we all have to bear our own cross
And that is the earthly personality we ourselves 
Created through the thinking and behaviour of past lifetimes. 
That’s why each now has to fight their own inner and outer battles.
​ The cross is one of the most ancient  symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but  merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that  preceded it. In its true sense the cross never stood for death and  crucifixion, but for the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It was  originally meant to convey the idea that the spirit can overcome and  rise above all happenings on the physical plane. During its many  journeys through this particular form of existence all human spirits and  souls remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness that Earth life  presents. 

There is no point in fighting against this, as the material and  spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is compulsory and  unavoidable because it is essential for our individual and collective  evolution. The best we can do is go with the flow and submit ourselves  willingly to whatever duties present themselves. This brings us much  more easily into harmony with the energies of the Highest Forces than  anything else. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime so that  we may serve them and learn how to co-operate with them.

Because all life is consciousness,  whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, every human being on  this plane is constantly in search of consciousness expanding  experiences. The degree to which this is happening depends on our  actions and reactions to the experiences that come our way in every one  of our daily encounters. Independent of whether they are insignificant  or great, sweet or bitter, each one is meant to provide us with further  opportunities for evolving through growing in wisdom and understanding.  And the extent of the spiritual power we are gaining with the passing of  time depends entirely on how conscious we are of how everything in the  final analysis is designed and sent to us by the wise ones in charge of  us in the higher realms of life. 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Seeing God In Everything
*_
​ _*



*_

When we recognise that God is in everything,
We see our world in a grain of sand
And a manifestation of Heaven in a wild flower.
We observe now the Divine plan manifest itself
In everything that is and that lays the key to
Infinity into the palms of our own hands,
And we become aware that every moment
Of our existence is part of Eternity.

William Blake
Edited by Aquarius

Please follow the link below to take a look at God in:

‘The Animal World Of Feelings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Judge
*_
​ _*




*_​ Refuse to find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have walked a mile in their shoes
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
But are hidden from your view,
And if their cross were on your back,
You’d probably stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall and felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong now, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes twice sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them before they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of the same nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to draw
People with judgemental attitudes
Towards themselves.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Little Things
*_






​Everything  in our world is a gift from the Universe, to be experienced,  appreciated and shared by all. Alas, sometimes things fail to turn out  the way I would have liked them to and I find myself grumbling about the  usually petty inconveniences this causes to me. When I take the time to  turn to the things that did behave in a manner that meets with my  approval, I find that these mostly unnoticed things far outnumber the  things that did not. One tends to overlook them because they are the way  they are supposed to be. As I am no different from anyone else, I have  decided to establish the good habit of saying a small but sincerely felt  thank you for everything that goes right and works well and smoothly in  my life.

When they refuse to do so, I make an effort at trying  to understand why this is so and how their behaviour could be  benefitting me in some way because they are trying to teach me  something. But what? As the world around me is a reflection of my inner  life, might they wish to reveal to me an aspect of my nature that needs  to be worked on? Could I have been too dreamy and other-worldly? What if  they were sent to keep my feet on the ground and me in the present? In  the course of our healing journey up the spiritual mountain, our Highest  Self draws us ever closer to itself and the higher aspects of life, and  our perception of life changes profoundly. Our worldly desires wane and  there waxes within us the wish to do something – anything – to  alleviate humankind’s suffering by helping and supporting people in  distress in some way.

Earthly occupations and pastimes may no  longer attract us the way they once did. Instead, we may look for  joining a meditation class or connecting with a group that prays for  healing and peace in our world. A nature walk is now more satisfying  than an outing to the pub. As a result of changing our inner attitudes,  our energies are doing the same. Rather than staying on the higher and  highest planes of life, it may be necessary to take a few deep breaths  here and there by paying more attention to the little things that make  life on the Earth plane worth living. Better than anything else they can  frequently reveal that all life really is moving forwards. Although  they are all too easily overlooked, it’s the little things that better  than anything else can help us get things back into perspective when our  grip on life is in danger of getting out of focus. When that happens,  one fine day, as if by magic something  draws our attention to them.  This is the Universe’s way of creating opportunities for learning to  appreciate them all over again.

The list is endless and to name  but a few: a bird in flight; a breath-taking Sunrise or Sunset; the  scent of any flower, especially a rose; feeling the warmth and the love  of the Sun on our faces and backs, especially in winter; the miracle of  the first snowdrops in the depth of winter; the arrival of the first  daffodils, the most charming and cheerful messengers of spring of all,  each one a golden six-pointed star in its own right that reflects the  healing power of the Highest into our world; the discovery of new buds  on trees, even before there is any sign of the old leaves dropping off;  the first flower opening on a plant we have reared and nurtured from a  seed or a cutting; the sounds of nature, like the rustling of leaves,  the rushing of water and the lapping of the waves; the tranquillity that  comes from watching the sea; a warm soothing cup of tea, lovingly  prepared especially for us; a small child putting its hand trustingly  into ours; a friendly smile where there wasn’t one before; someone  walking again, after a long illness patiently endured.

Each one  of these things is a miracle and a wonder and a joy to behold. They are  the true treasures of life that cannot be bought, begged or stolen. They  exist every day and in every life. All we need to do is open our eyes  and start enjoying them, the way they deserve to be. At first, many of  them may seem inconsequential, but only until we slow down and  consciously take notice of them. It is then that we realise how good  they make us feel and that the little things in life truly are the big  ones. Thank you, Great Spirit, for giving them to us.

Such  reflections are particularly helpful when we, the human soul on the  spiritual pathway, begin to feel increasingly restless and dissatisfied  with our daily work and start dreaming of different outlets for our  talents. We may yearn for meeting like-minded people, who also devote  much of their time and energy to spiritual practices that assist  their  healing. When sufficient progress has been made by us, there grows  within  a growing need for reaching out to others and for sharing our  learning with them. The more the living spirit within us comes alive,  the more the Divine qualities of our higher nature take over and  establish themselves. Almost imperceptibly we then evolve into kinder  and more loving beings with an appreciation of other people’s needs as  well as our own.

Our soul’s quest for finding an ever better  understanding of life’s purpose and our hunger and yearning for yet more  spiritual truth brings the realisation that, if we ever wish to clear  our Karmic slate completely, utter honesty with ourselves and others is  essential and that in all our dealings, worldly and spiritual alike. Our  improved grasp of Earth life’s meaning expands our consciousness and  makes us more positive and optimistic about our present existence.

As  a result, we smile more easily and never hesitate to offer a helping  hand, a kind word and encouragement wherever any opportunity for these  things arises. Every small effort to alleviate the suffering of our  world and making it a better place for someone is a valid contribution  towards establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth. Thus each can – and  indeed has to – do their share of saving and redeeming ourselves and our  world. Leo Buscaglia wrote: ‘_Too often we underestimate the power  of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment  or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a  life round.’ _

Last but not least, because our whole being  has changed and our requirements and likes and dislikes with it, we may  feel the need to re-assess all our relationships. Do the people  surrounding us have the right input into our life and we into theirs? If  any of our connections are destructive rather than supportive ones, and  if we cannot encourage each other to bring forth that which is best in  both of us, it would be best to part company with those who do not  fulfil these conditions and let them go. 

_Seek your happiness in things on which you can depend.
Nature offers her children pleasures without end:
Rosy dawns and golden Sunsets, fields and forest bowers.
Hills and mountains, streams and meadows,
Gardens, birds and flowers._

Patience Strong
‘Thoughts for every Day’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Long And Winding Road

*_




​ On the long and winding road 
Through earthly life frequently
Choices and decisions have to be made,
Solutions are hard to find
And constant downpours 
Threaten to ruin our parade.

Whenever this happens, 
The best thing we can do is 
Turn to the living God within
And ask it to guide us into a new dawn.
Then cautiously begin to move forwards,
Whilst praying for courage and strength.
That’s how a way can always be found.

Although it’s true that the 
Process of changing the course of our life
Through different thinking and behaviour patterns,
Can be exceedingly tough,
It’s best to focus on the many good things 
That surely are in store for us,
As long as our intentions remain steadfast 
And we patiently give things a chance to develop. 

If we imagine that round the next bend of the road
Adventures could be waiting for us
We would not have dared to hope for,
Even in our wildest dreams,
That’s precisely what will happen.
So, dare to challenge the status quo
And refuse to run with the herd.
Do this because you know that this is how
Hopes and wishes may come true 
And new friendships appear
In ways you cannot foresee now. 

The Universe constantly offers
Fresh options to those who dare to accept
Its invitation to the dance of finding 
New ways of growing and expanding our consciousness 
Through visiting places we never knew existed and
Exploring realms where no other humans walked before.
So, dear Friend, don’t shy away from 
Dreaming of fabulous faraway worlds
And visiting wondrous places where you will find 
Warmth and affection, loving and caring
From beings who could have been waiting
For your appearance a long, long time.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To the experiences and feelings you have to share.
In the midst of these beings you may find someone
Who supports you in everything you do
And believes in you and the decisions you make, 
Who accepts that you alone know that 
They are the right things for you 
At that particular time,
Even though they may 
May be no good for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Courageously walk one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as you trust your inner guidance
And follow it without looking back,
Because you that is not the way 
For any one of us to go. 

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Tree Of Life Blossoms
*_
​ _*




*_​ •    Nobody is worthy of our tears and those who are would never dream of making us weep.

•    Don’t cry because something is over! Smile and give thanks that it has been. 

•    Just because someone does not love us the way we would like them  to, does not mean they do not love us with all they have got. 

•    True friends are those who touch our hearts and souls each time  they reach out for us and of whom we know that they would never do  anything to hurt or harm us.

•    The most painful way of missing someone is sitting by their side  and knowing that things just cannot be between them and us.

•    It’s not a good idea to frown, even when we are sad. Just think,  there could be someone waiting to fall in love with our smile.

•    Don’t waste time on those who are unwilling to spend theirs with you.

•    To the world you may be just one more person, but to someone you could be the world. 

•    The Universal wisdom may want us to meet a few wrong people before  getting in touch with the someone who is just right for us, so that when  we finally encounter them we recognise them and are deeply grateful for  it. 

•    There will always be people who let us down and willingly stick a  knife into our back. Looking within for what the mistakes of the past  were trying to teach us, we get in touch with our inner guidance and  gradually learn to follow its advice in all encounters. That’s how we  eventually get to implicitly trust the wise one within to show us who in  earthly life is trustworthy and who is not and therefore best avoided. 

•    Considering that the law of life is evolution, instead of trying to  get others to understand us, our development benefits more from making  an effort to get to know ourselves and our inner motivations and then  find ways of evolving into a better person.

•    In all our endeavours, let’s not try too hard. The best things  frequently come our way when we least expect them. Above all, never  forget that whatever happens in our lives does so for a good and wise  reason, which is that we should learn something from it and so grow in  wisdom and understanding.

•    Young and inexperienced souls  frequently feel they always have to be doing something. But in truth the  conservation of energy is of the greatest importance in our daily  lives. Whenever things go wrong, we are tempted to rush hither and  thither trying to put things right, maybe feeling that it does not  really matter what we do, as long as we are doing something. Wise ones,  however, know that the best way of reacting to difficult situations is  by calmly and steadily making contact with the living God within, their  inner connection with the eternal and everlasting source of life and  strength. Any time of day or night it is ready to advise us about the  best way of going about anything.

•    Meditation can be practised every day by contemplating the beauty  and wonder of God’s Creation and the wisdom and love that brought it  into being and maintains it. In moments like that our own heart and soul  are vibrating in harmony with the love and wisdom, peace and kindness  for all life of the Great Father/Mother. 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking Away From Drama
*_
​ 




​ Making mistakes and falling down once in  a while is an essential part of our earthly learning curve. The only  thing that truly matters is getting up and gaining something from every  experience that comes our way, to help us grow in wisdom and  understanding. An earthly lifespan is too short for being anything but  happy. On our road of entering into this state it’s essential that we  learn to love and respect ourselves and our living space as much as  everyone else’s. This means moving out of the reach of drama queens and  kings, unless we also are one and appreciate them as audiences for our  dramatic performances. 

On our road to happiness, let’s leave behind everything that is negative  and bad in this life and focus on that which is positive and good,  right and beautiful and seek the company of people who make us laugh and  treat us right. How about sending a prayer of forgiveness to those who  have treated us badly and love them anyway, for they know not what kind  of Karma they are creating for themselves and what in due course will be  coming their way because of it? And whatever kind of Karmic experiences  still have to arrive at your doorstep:

•    Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, who has the  birthright to find love and happiness in its present existence.

•    Trust that you are always in the right place at the right time and  that you are there for a reason. If you have not yet discovered what it  is, it’s up to you to find out.

•    Do not forget the infinite possibilities that are born of trusting  the goodness of the life that has been given to you and that it will  always provide for you and your loved ones, no matter what happens.

•    Use the gifts the Universe has so generously bestowed upon you for  the highest good and the greatest joy of all, so that through you all  life will be blessed and healed. 

•    Share the love the Universal Forces are constantly giving  to you with anyone you encounter.

•    It has taken many lifetimes to develop your earthly personality, so  be thankful for it and be content with yourself just the way you are.  Never forget that you have the power to change whatever you don’t like  about yourself. Do this with love, for that is the law and the main  substance of life, which is abundantly available to anyone who knows how  to tap into it the right way. Let this knowledge penetrate your whole  being until your lower self also no longer knows anything but to dance  and sing the praises of the Highest. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Happiness
*_
​ _*



*_

Every human being has the birthright to 
Find a measure of happiness in earthly life.
But what is happiness? 
For me it is knowing who I am,
Where I come from and am going to,
That my life fulfils a higher purpose
And this gives my life meaning and direction.

My happiness consists of the awareness
That every one of the trials and tribulations 
I had to endure were not inflicted upon me 
By an uncaring and vengeful fate,
A force over which I have no control,
That can neither be seen nor understood,
When in truth everything was caused by me,
Through negative thinking and behaviour patterns 
Of previous lifetimes. 

Knowing that there is a great plan of life and 
A smaller plan within it for every human being,
That all these plans have always been 
Unfolding as they should and
Forever will continue to do so;
That the things that ever happened in our world
Have always been but passing phases
Of Mother Earth’s evolution and ours;
And that a high and holy destiny.
Awaits every one of us and our world,
That is my happiness.
What more could anyone wish for?​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Guest House
*
​ _*




*_​ Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals of
Joys, depressions and meanness.
Momentary awareness sometimes
 Appears as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent by the Highest
To teach you something. 

Jelaluddin Rumi
Translation by Coleman Barks
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Questions And Answers*_
​ _*



*_​ ‚Forsche jetzt nicht nach den Antworten,   die dir nicht gegeben werden können weil du sie nicht leben kannst.  Und  es handelt sich darum, alles zu leben. Lebe jetzt die Fragen,   vielleicht lebst du dann allmählich eines fernen Tages in die Antwort   hinein.’ Rainer Maria Rilke

When you are working your way through    difficult and traumatic events, you may sometimes be asking yourself:    ‘Why should this be happening to me, out of all people?’ Well, be    patient towards everything that comes your way and the unanswered    questions about it that may be troubling your heart and soul. Whenever    any kind of query arises about your pathway through life, accept each    one and deal with them the way you would with a room whose door is    locked and books that were written in a language you do not understand. 

Ask your question, but if the answer does not come to you immediately,    let things be and trust that at the right moment your inner teacher,  the   wise one or living God within, will let you know intuitively. It’s   just  that sometimes if answers were given to you straight away, you   would  not yet be able to grasp what the events are trying to teach you.   In  that case you could not integrate the resulting learning into your   life,  so it can benefit you, as it is meant to do. The main point  about   humankind’s earthly existence is that everything has to be  experienced   by each one of us ourselves. Therefore, just live with  your questions   and trust that at some point in the future, when you  are good and ready   for it, the answers are sure to come to you.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Everything Happens For A Reason’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Great Plan Or Book Of Life

*_​ 





​ _The book of life is brief,
And once a page is read,
All but love is dead.
That is my belief._

From ‘And I Love You So’’
Don McLean
​
•    The experiences of all our  lifetimes, past, present and future are written in God’s great plan of  life, also known as the book of life. There is a small one for every  individual human being, which in turn is part of the Great Plan/Book for  all life. There really is no need to go in search of the lessons of our  present lifetime, because they are written quite clearly in both these  places and therefore destined to come our way in any case. The plan for  every human being decrees that we shall always be in the right place and  with the right people, because through them we are receiving our  lessons and at the same time paying some of our karmic debts. 

•    Each new earthly lifetime is part of the constantly ongoing  individual and collective evolutionary process of humankind’s expansion  of consciousness and growth. And the quality of our experiences has  always been decided by everyone’s own will, which is based on the  thinking and behaviour patterns we developed and brought with us from  previous lifetimes and the choices we made then, as well as up to the  present moment of our present one. 

•    A long time before entering into another earthly sojourn, we  ourselves in the world of light, our true home, together with the wise  ones in charge of us, decide whether another lifetime on the Earth would  benefit our development. Each new one provides us with countless  opportunities for gaining some more in wisdom and understanding through  the inevitable challenges, tests and tribulations that are part of every  human being’s educational curriculum. 

•    On the innermost level of our being we know full well that without  them it would be impossible for us to grow in wisdom and understanding,  the way each one of God’s children of the Earth is meant to do. That’s  why, when we have rested and recuperated sufficiently in our other  world, we ourselves – together with the wise ones in charge of us –  decide on which pathway will most benefit our spiritual development in  our next lifetime. 

•    Nothing enters our lives by accident, happens perchance or is a  coincidence. Everything comes our way for a perfect, the wise and higher  reason of teaching us something. All experiences appear in a purposeful  and orderly manner, so that they can provide us with the lessons that,  when handled in the right way, constantly move us forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life.

•    Everyone who is presently taking part in earthly life was created  for carrying out some highly specialised work. We have been granted the  gift of this lifetime so that with the passing of time it can reveal  itself to us. This, however, it can only do when our inner vision has  developed sufficiently, so we can recognise it when the Angels are  presenting us with it.

•    The love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life,  together with the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life, as  well as our friends and helpers on various other levels of the spirit  world, at any given moment are providing us with exactly the right  lessons. 

•    We are in this life to learn that the mind of the Highest always  sees and works for the good of the whole. Therefore, when earthly  problems arise let’s not look for purely personal solutions, but first  consider the Divine principles on which they are based. This tunes our  minds into the frequencies of the Highest realms and a solution comes to  us intuitively that is fair and just not only for those concerned in  earthly life but the whole of Creation.

•    Every human being contains the Christ spark, even though at first  only in seed form. And there is every reason why we should sing the  praises of the highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of  Creation, the Star of the Universal Christ, the Sun above and beyond all  Suns. All glory, honour and praise be to You,  Great Father/Mother of  all life, you created the visible and invisible parts of my being. My  spirit and soul are part of You, the same as the Christ Spirit. Every  cell and atom of our physical bodies, the same as everything else in the  whole of the created world, You brought about from Its light.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Are Special
*_





​ Are you aware that every human being,  each in their own way, is a priceless many-faceted jewel with its own  unique set of gifts and qualities that represents a certain aspect of  our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life? We are very  special creatures with a high and holy destiny, who are loved totally  and unconditionally by them. Just imagine, in the entire history of the  whole of Creation there never has been or will be another one quite like  us and who is irreplaceable.

Our eyes and hair, hands and  handwriting, smiling and weeping, voice and mind are unique to us.  No-one walks, talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way we  do. Nobody can paint our brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as  ours for food and clothing, music and dancing as well as other artistic  endeavours. Nobody perceives things * quite the way we do and no-one can  feel our feelings or think our thoughts. And there has never been  someone who laughs exactly like we do, and the things that make us laugh  or cry may have quite a different effect on someone else. 

That’s because we are all different from everybody else who ever walked  the Earth and each one of us is gifted in a particular way. Even if  others pursue the same creative activities as we do, they still have  their own way of expressing themselves within them. In the course of our  evolutionary journey as individuals that lasts many lifetimes, every  one of us develops their own set of abilities. Therefore, it’s quite  likely that there will always be someone who is better at something than  we are and therefore superior to us in at least one way. But this  applies to every human being because the Great White Spirit, our  Father/Mother Creator, has provided all of us, His/Her beloved children  of the Earth, with a different set of talents. 

Our set may already have taken many lifetimes to develop and we have  been granted the gift of another one to provide us with many more  opportunities for improving them some more. The whole range of our gifts  produces a vibration and a sound that is uniquely our own. And the  entire human race can be likened to a room filled with billions of  musical instruments. Don’t be disturbed when you sometimes get a  sneaking feeling that some instruments sound better than yours. This is  intentional and due to the fact that every instrument is a unique  creation and that ensures that no-one’s sound matches exactly anyone  else’s. No matter how hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible. 

Every human being is a tiny particle of a vast whole, for whose  functioning the wellbeing of one is as important as anyone else’s. All  of us are rare and precious in the eyes of the Great Father/Mother of  all life, who holds a giant plan of life for the whole and a small one  for each one of us within it. We were created in God’s image from the  idea of the archetypal perfect son/daughter of God that exists in our  Creator’s mind. In the course of many lifetimes we created the earthly  personality that is ours. And whatever anyone imagines God to be, even  the greatest sceptics are bound to admit that it’s impossible that we  and our world appeared out of nothing and nowhere. *

Humankind is not some kind of a random and haphazard appearance or  cosmic joke. Earth life is a school and we are spending time in it so  that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way  we are, because that’s how our Creator wants us to be. Everybody  contains the seed of perfection and the only thing we have to do to  achieve it, is integrate every aspect of our nature, our earthly mind  and body as much as our spirit and soul. By constantly giving of the  best that rises from within the very core of our own being, our nature’s  Divine characteristics move ever more into the foreground of our  consciousness and gradually take over.

Wherever we shall find ourselves, we can be sure that we are always at  the right time in the right spot. We have been placed there to do our  share of making our planet a happier, more peaceful and beautiful place  for those around us, whilst not overlooking our own needs. Each one of  us was created to fulfil one specific task in earthly life during our  world’s transition from one age into another, which for some time has  been taking place. One particular job is waiting to be done by all of  us. It can only be carried out by us and therefore rightfully ours. To  enable us to find it, it’s essential to pay attention to the guidance of  wise one or the living God within. This part of us has the ability to  reveal the right way of how to go about things through the world of our  feelings and our natural inclinations. 

We are in this life to dream our own dreams and pursue them and not  those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us, even  our parents or grandparents. Only by never imitating or copying others  can we hope to be true to our real and highest nature and attend to our  special assignment. We are sure to find it when we act in keeping with  Its will and wishes, say a loud and clear ‘no’ to the drives and urges  of our lower earthly nature and give of our best at all times. Hand in  hand with God and the Angels can we then go full steam ahead with  developing own unique and precious set of gifts to its highest potential  and bring it to full flowering. The success we are dreaming of is sure  to come our way if we are willing to work sufficiently hard. If this  does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one.  So, why not get stuck into it, now?

It’s a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall be luckier  than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the billions of  potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications. What more  could anyone ask for? However, the success that is our promise is not  going to drop into our lap like manna from the Heavens. Wise ones know  that insisting on living selfishly and treating life as an endless round  of pleasure-seeking is not the right way to go about it. On the road to  fulfilling their highest aspirations and hopes, ideals and dreams, they  work for the good of the whole in keeping with the guidance they  receive through the world of their innermost feelings. 

Only a fool would deny that we are living in exciting times and to make  the most of the opportunities they have in store for us, all we have to  do is reach out for the guiding, helping and protecting hands of God and  the Angels, the highest authorities in the whole of Creation.  Persevering with our efforts is worthwhile, so that we don’t miss our  chance for learning to walk once again in safety and peace on our  beloved planet in the process of evolving into one of its healers,  guardians and keepers. Each one of us is required to make their own  contribution to the blessing and healing of Mother Earth and all her  Kingdoms. These notes are part of mine. 

All of us eventually have to learn how to take care of the welfare of  our world, so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody  and everything that shares it with us. This is by no means entirely  unselfish, because although we are presently working for future  generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once  again be walking amongst them in a different guise *. And if that does  not make every small effort one of us makes worth while, then please  tell me what is.

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It  came to me as a confirmation of the above which I had written a long  time ago. ‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in  bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When  you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold  communion with the Divine aspect of your being in the innermost  sanctuary of your heart, you radiate this love and bring it to those  around you. Your responsibility towards them gradually increases and so  will the wisdom and knowledge you are given access to, intuitively or  otherwise. God is as much part of you as you are part of God. Each one  of you is destined to evolve into an instrument through which the  blessing and healing power of the all-knowing infinite Divine spirit can  flow into your world.’

However, God and the Angels do not allow anyone in search of  self-aggrandisement and easy ways of accumulating vast amounts of money  to get anywhere near the Christ Star’s white healing magic *. It is  strictly out of bounds for people like this. Access will be denied to  them until their Christ nature has taken over sufficiently to have  cleansed their energies of the desires of their lower self. Genuinely  aspiring lightbringers would never think of themselves as the greatest  healers ever and present themselves in this way. Anyone who does this  cannot take part in the healing power that constantly flows from the  Highest Forces of life into everything in earthly life. 

When wise ones think only of the good of others and aim to alleviate  their pain and suffering, they are contributing to the transmutation of  earthly life’s dense vibrations into higher and more heavenly ones.  Anyone else who seriously longs for spiritual development and the  unfoldment of their higher vision first needs to surrender their small  earthly self’s desires to the will and wishes of the Divine forces. As  soon as they selflessly offer themselves as channels for bringing  comfort and healing to those who are sick in mind and body, spirit and  soul, they are serving not merely the good of their present lifetime but  all future ones. 

That’s how each one of us freely and willingly will eventually be doing  their share of helping God and the Angel to create a better and more  spiritually advanced state of life for Mother Earth and every one of her  children. To paraphrase the Jesus legend: ‘On my own I can do nothing.  On my own I am nothing. The Great Father/Mother and their Angels are  doing their work through me. I am but their humble servant and channel.’  In the fullness of time this will become the leitmotif of every human  being. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Our World Needs You’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’
•    ‘How Did Humankind Begin?’
•    ‘How Did Everything Begin?’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*I Will Succeed!
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘I will persist until I succeed. I was  not delivered into this world in defeat and failure does not course in  my veins. I am not a sheep waiting to be prodded by my shepherd. I am a  lion and refuse to talk, walk and sleep with sheep. The slaughterhouse  of failure is not my destiny. I will persist until I succeed.

‘I refuse to imitate or copy anyone, for I want to be uniquely me. How  else can I discover who or what I truly am and what I am capable of? I  know that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are  possible, that they love us and at all times are willing to help, if we  but ask. That’s why I turn to them to tell me intuitively, through my  inner guidance, how I can be of service to them and act as their  channel. That way I am sure to find my way and never fail but succeed,  always.’ 
Augustine ‘Og’ Mandino II, 1923 –1996
From ‘The Greatest Salesman in the World’
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Daffodil Principle
*_
​ _*




*_​ Several times my daughter had telephoned  to say: ‘Mother, you must come and see the daffodils before they are  over.’ I wanted to go, but it was a two-hour drive from my home to hers.  ‘I’ll come next Tuesday,’ I promised, a little reluctantly when she  asked me the third time. Tuesday dawned cold and rainy. Still, I had  promised, and so I drove there. When I finally walked into my daughter’s  house, after hugging and greeting my grandchildren, I said to my  daughter: ‘Let’s forget about the daffodils. The road is almost  invisible in the clouds and fog, and there is nothing in the world  except you and the children that I want to see badly enough to drive  another inch.’ My daughter smiled calmly and replied: ‘We drive in  weather like this all the time, Mother.’ I replied: ‘You won’t get me  back on the road until it clears, and then I’ll be heading for home!’

‘I was hoping you’d take me to the garage to pick up my car,’ my  daughter said. ‘Okay, I’ll do it. How far is it?’ ‘Just a few blocks,’  came the reply. ‘I’ll drive because I’m used to the road conditions.’ I  knew where the garage was and after several minutes in the car I asked:  ‘Where are we going? This isn’t the way to the garage.’ ‘This time we’re  going the long way round past the daffodils,’ my daughter smiled.

‘I don’t want to go there, can’t you hear me? Please turn the car round  and let’s go home.’ ‘It’s all right, Mother. I promise you, you would  never forgive yourself if you missed this experience.’ After another  twenty minutes or so we turned onto a gravel road. At the end of it a  small church came into view and on its far side a handwritten sign said:  ‘Daffodil Garden’. We got out of the car, each took a child’s hand and  we followed Carolyn down the path. When we turned a corner and I looked  up, I gasped with astonishment at the glorious sight before me. It was  as if someone had taken a huge vat of gold and poured it over the  mountain peak and slopes. There were flowers everywhere. They had been  planted in majestic, swirling patterns – great ribbons and swathes of  deep orange, white, lemon yellow, salmon pink, saffron and butter  yellow. Each colour variety has been planted as a group that seemed to  swirl and flow a river with its unique hue. Altogether there were five  acres of flowers.

‘Who is responsible for this?’ I asked Carolyn. ‘Just one woman,’ she  replied. ‘She lives on the property, it’s her home.’ My daughter pointed  to a well kept house that looked tiny and very modest in the midst of  the glory before us. 

Walking up to the house, on the patio we found a poster that read: 

‘The Answers To The Questions You Are Going To Ask’.

•    50,000 bulbs. 
•    One at a time, by one woman. Two hands, two feet, not much money and very little brain. 
•    Started in 1958.

I realised that from now on experiences of this nature would represent  the Daffodil Principle for me. They would make me think of the woman who  more than forty years ago had begun to bring her vision of beauty and  joy to an obscure mountain top. By patiently planting one bulb at a  time, year after year, she had created something of indescribable  magnificence, beauty and inspiration. She truly had changed the world in  which she lives and made it into a better and more beautiful place for  all.

The principle behind this is one of the greatest of all. By learning to  patiently move forwards towards the fulfilment of a dream one tiny step  at a time, by loving what we are doing and being really interested in  it, the Universal forces reward our efforts and perseverance. They smile  upon us and help us to make our vision become a reality in earthly  life. By combining tiny fractions of time with small but continued  efforts, truly magnificent things are achievable in the fullness of time  and we can indeed change our world. 

I have to admit that the sight of the daffodil fields made me a bit sad,  too. I couldn’t help thinking what I might have accomplished if only I  had come up with a great idea thirty-five or forty years ago. What if I  had worked at it ‘one bulb at a time’ in the subsequent years? It didn’t  bear thinking about what I might have been able to achieve. When I told  my daughter, she paused for a moment and replied: ‘Never mind. It’s not  too late. How about starting tomorrow? I believe it’s pointless to  think of all the lost hours of yesterday. The best way of making  learning a lesson a celebration instead of a cause for regret is by  asking: ‘How can I put this to use today?’ 
‘You can’t hit a home run unless you step up to the plate.
You can’t catch a fish unless you put your line in the water.
You can’t reach your goals if you don’t try.’ 

Kathy Seligman

And from small acorns great oak trees grow.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Gratitude For Life

A Practice For The Aquarian Age
*_
​ _*




*_​ •    Spend five minutes at the beginning  of each day to give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of  your life, the new day, the light, love and warmth of the Sun that even  in winter keeps our world from turning into a frozen wasteland. Continue  by giving thanks for the air you breathe and all the things that are in  your life, especially the people who are accompanying your on your  pathway through life. Keep counting your blessings and be grateful for  them. 

•    Then take a moment to remind yourself that deep down on the inner  level of life we are all one and that everybody wants the same and that  is to be happy, to love and to be loved.

•    Now spend a few more minutes by deeply breathing in God’s love and  breathing out God’s peace. Affirm to yourself that this is what you are  doing. Become aware of your own uniqueness and your very special  pathway. Send loving thoughts to the Great Father/Mother of all life,  who created you and to the Angels for bringing you into this life and  for keeping you safe at all times. 

•    Direct your loving thoughts to those around you. Give thanks for  your own life and theirs, for our planet and everything it holds in its  loving embrace. Whenever you think of people with whom you have a  difficult relationship,  make a special effort to send them your  unconditional love and let it flow from your heart.

•    During the day, extend this love to everyone you meet. Bearing in  mind that each one of us is a child of God who carries a tiny spark of  the Divine in their heart, will help you to be kind to everybody and  especially to those you downright dislike.

•    Practise this no matter what happens or what anyone does or says to  you. Do it in your mind and without spoken words. This makes it  particularly effective, and feel the love and appreciation your thoughts  are expressing. As love is humankind’s true nature, origin and destiny,  moments like these move you into close contact with God. 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Trust The Veiled Hand*







Trust the veiled hand that leads
None by the path their earthly self would choose to go,
And always be prepared for change,
For the Universe’s law is ebb and flow.

Arabic Wisdom
​Does that unseen hand sound to you  somehow too menacing and threatening to be trusted, as it does to me?  That’s why I prefer to think of it as the small still voice of the wise  one within, our Highest Self, who speaks to us through the world of our  feelings that rise from deep within the very core of our being. When we  are in touch with this aspect of our nature and are willing to listen to  it, it can tell us right from wrong, and truth from lie at any given  moment. 

Our Highest Self is the veiled hand the Arabic wisdom spoke of, during  the Age of Pisces, the Age of blind faith and trust. Now that the  Aquarian Age is with us, the  waters of Divine wisdom and knowledge of  Aquarius, the water-bearer, are pouring ever more powerfully into the  hearts and minds of our race, to cleanse the river of our consciousness  of its doubts and fears. 

Now that we are gaining access to the wisdom and truth of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, it is coming clearer with each passing day  that the veiled hand never was something scary ‘out there’. The time has  come for realising that God is an inner experience and that the hand  that reaches out to every one of us is the living part of us that loves  us totally and unconditionally, who has our best at heart and will never  let us down or lead us astray. It knows the way of all things and keeps  us safe. If we ask for its guidance, it will always show us which way  is right or wrong for us at any given moment.

There is every reason why we should love and trust the veiled hand with  the might of our whole being. As soon as Its love for us and our love  for It come together and melt into each other, our fears begin to  dissolve and we are learning to trust again. So, go with the flow and  know that you are safe and always will be.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’

* * *
​


----------



## bobo

Hello dear Aquarius, - a little song for YOU 

[video=youtube_share;b4E_lg593YI]https://youtu.be/b4E_lg593YI[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

Beautiful, dear Bobo. 

Thank you for sharing this video with us here. 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Forgiveness
*_
​ _*




*_
​ To forgive does not mean giving in but  letting go. Whether or not we believe that someone deserves your  forgiveness, we deserve to forgive them because that is the only way we  can set ourselves free from the other one. Holding onto anger is a way  of trying to compensate for the powerlessness we feel when someone hurts  us. It is important to find a way of letting go of anger, by talking  with the person who hurt us, without attacking or blaming them, but by  describing the effect their behaviour had on us and the world of our  feelings. Listening to another’s point of view helps us to perceive  things from another perspective and in a different light. And that makes  us more tolerant and shows us the way to true and lasting forgiveness  that flows from our heart rather than our head.

If, for any reason, we cannot communicate with the people who have hurt  us, writing down what happened the way we experienced it can also be a  good way of releasing ourselves from them. Talking the matter over with a  friend or a counsellor is another way of letting go. In my view,  forgiving does not have to mean forgetting. It is not easy to forget  hurts, but even partial forgiveness is beneficial, as re-living past  painful incidents time and again increases our susceptibility to  illness. That’s why forgiving is good for our body, as well as our soul.  If it is more than we can manage on our own, God and the Angels are  waiting to be called upon to show us how to go about it.

They know better than anyone else that erring is human and forgiving  Divine and that forgiveness brings inner peace. Meditations, quiet  reflections and prayers are the best ways of finding both. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Letting Our Light Shine
*_
​ _*




*_​ Nelson Mandela in his inaugural address  used a quote from the book ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, in  which she says: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but  that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness,  that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant,  beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You  are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. 

‘There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people  won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory  of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us, but in  everyone. And when we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give  other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our  own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ 

As soon as we are guided by our own inner light, the living God and wise  one within, our earthly self no longer has any need for signs and  wonders. That’s the only power whose help we require because it is at  all times ready and willing to provide us with ideas for working our way  through whatever obstacles present themselves. The spiritual knowledge this brings us  provides us with a new understanding of God’s true nature, our own and  the processes of life in which we are involved. And the learning gained  from applying the wisdom we thus have gained is our own inner light,  which is steadily developing and growing  and intended to be shared with  those around us. 

In the final analysis, spiritually it isn’t what we possess but what we  are that truly matters. It’s not only what we think and do, but how we  live, not only with actions that can be seen and words that can be  heard, but how we do so in our hearts. That’s the only thing that  eventually dissolves the shackles that for a long, long time keep human  spirits and souls chained to the limitations of the physical world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear A,
In my own, very personal opinion, forgiveness was the
key to happiness and peace of mind for me.
 Forgiveness not forgetting....
but understanding the ‘why’ is a tool for the process of 
forgiveness. Why that person did what they did, what 
were their issues that influenced that behavior is 
important to know as is forgiving myself for blaming 
myself.

It’s part of the journey of self discovery...which led me 
to really like myself thereby feeling more confident.

I decided long ago to stop blaming myself and begin 
understanding myself in all aspects, making a 
conscious decision no more self berating, no more denial 
and to be more kind to myself.
Honesty, honor, self awareness, and many second 
chances as I would give a friend, became a way of life. 
And through this process, beginning with 
forgiveness along with desire for change, worked for me. 

The power of forgiveness and self forgiveness are
extremely effectual and I hope anyone reading this
is touched by that force.


----------



## Aquarius

*Forgiveness Prayer
*
​Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life, I come before you to ask for your forgiveness for myself and all humankind.

Please help me to forgive everyone who  has ever hurt or wounded me, in words, thoughts and deeds, consciously  or unconsciously, in this lifetime and all others. I forgive them, each  one.

Please, help me to forgive myself for  everything I have ever done to hurt or wound another, in words, thoughts  and deeds, consciously or unconsciously, in this lifetime and all  others. I ask each one of them to forgive me.

Please help me to forgive myself for the  many times when in ignorance of my true nature I harmed myself in words,  thoughts and deeds, consciously or unconsciously, in this lifetime and  all others. Please forgive me Father/Mother, as I forgive myself.

Through forgiveness the chains and  shackles of Karma are now falling from us. We are setting each other  free, so that hand in hand with You and the Angels we may become the  masters of the ship of our own being, life and destiny. In the name of  love I ask this and on behalf of all humankind. 
Amen
​
Use this prayer twice daily for thirty  days; after that only when you sense that bad feelings against another  are rising within you.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Tale Of The Butterfly 
*_
_*




*_​ Once  upon a time, by the side of a  dusty road in India sat an old beggar who  was selling cocoons. He  noticed that a young boy had been watching him  for many days. Finally,  he beckoned the boy and asked him: ‘Have you any  idea of what beauty  lies within my cocoons?’ When the boy shook his  head, the old man  continued: ‘Every one of them is the home of a  beautiful butterfly. I  will give you one, so you can watch how it  happens. But you must be  very careful and not handle the cocoon until  the butterfly emerges.’ 

Enchanted with his gift, the boy hurried home to await the emergence of   the butterfly. He laid the cocoon on the floor and while watching it    became aware of a curious thing. The butterfly seemed to be beating its   wings against the hard outer shell of its chrysalis. ‘The poor little   thing will surely perish before it can break free from its prison,’   thought the boy. ‘I have to help it!’ 

And so he pried the cocoon open. Out flopped a soggy brown and ugly   thing that quickly died. After a while, the boy met the beggar again and   told him what had happened. ‘Ah yes,’ the old man said: ‘It is   necessary for the creature to beat its growing wings against the walls   of its cocoon, until they have grown strong enough to support it when it   finally emerges as a butterfly. Through its struggling alone can the   creature’s wings become durable enough to carry and support it. It dies   when this is denied because its only chance of developing the necessary   strength was taken from it.’

The butterfly is a symbol of transformation. The life cycle of each one   of them represents a microcosm of the macrocosm of humankind’s   individual and collective evolutionary process. May the walls of   everyone’s cocoon be just thick enough – and no more – to support us in   our struggle of breaking free from the mental prison of the false   beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about our true nature that have   kept us bound to the Earth plane for such a long take. May every one of   us at long last take to our spiritual wings to aid our flight of  growing  and evolving into the beautiful beings we are truly meant to  be. 

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle calendar August  2016:   _‘Through limitation and suffering human souls emerge into the Divine   light and life, just as a caterpillar moves from the chrysalis stage and   transforms itself into a beautiful winged creature that enjoys dancing   in the warmth and light of the Sun.’_
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God,  Speak To Me
*_
_*




*_
​A  little child whispered: ‘God, speak to me.’ And a meadowlark sang. But  the child did not understand that this was the voice of God, so it spoke  louder: ‘God, speak to me!’ A bolt of lightning struck down from the  sky and thunder rolled through the valley. But the child still did not  understand, so it looked around and shouted: ‘God, let me see you.’

A  star shone brightly, but the child did not notice. In desperation it  shouted: ‘God, show me a miracle!’ A new life was born, but the child  could not recognise that this was another one of God’s responses, so it  knelt on the Earth and prayed: ‘Touch me God, please let me know you are  here and with me! Give me just one sign!’ In response God sent a  butterfly that came to sit upon the child’s shoulder. Disappointedly,  the child brushed it away and walked off, muttering to itself: ‘I knew  it! There is no God.’

It’s worth our  while to pay attention to what is happening around us and take time to  watch and listen, because that which we are seeking is frequently meant  to be found just where we are. The trouble is that in many cases we are  too blind to perceive it. Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,  please grant ever more of us the gift of the inner vision to perceive  the many blessings that are all around us, even though at times they may  be presenting themselves in a different manner from what we had hoped  for.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Cares For The Carer?
*_
_*




*_
​This  tale contains a poignant message for all those loving and caring souls  everywhere, who are in danger of forgetting their own needs whilst  attending to those of others.

A woman of saintly generosity spent  her life feeding and educating impoverished children. Despite her  heroic efforts, the task seemed endless and like a bottomless pit. One  fine day, she became so discouraged that she decided to visit a famous  guru in the hope that he might help her find a solution to mprove her  situation. Pouring out her heart, she told him: ‘In view of the  countless needy children and people in our world everything I do seems  like a mere drop in the ocean. No matter how many of them I attend to,  there will always be thousands and millions more who are just as needy.  Besides, there are times when I could do with a bit of help myself. What  should I do?

The teacher replied: ‘Don’t come to me in search  for the answer to this problem or any other. Instead, learn to pay  attention to your inner guidance, look inside your heart and listen to  the wise one within. It’s the only place where trustworthy answers to  all our questions can be found. That’s where you will in some way  perceive the voice of God, the living God within, who is waiting to come  fully alive in you, the same as in everybody. Since time immemorial it  has been known as the small still voice of conscience in everybody.  Meditate and listen carefully to what it has to say, then do not  hesitate to follow it’s advice.’

For an hour the woman sat in  deep meditation, until eventually her inner voice said: ‘Attend to the  voice of your loudest and deepest longing.’ Thanking the wise man, as  well as her inner guidance for their advice, she went to town. There she  treated herself to a big bunch of flowers, a box of her favourite  chocolates and a dress she had long admired in one of the shop windows.  Then she made a resolution to regularly take time out for attending to  her own needs, especially the inner ones.  

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Nothing Happens Perchance
*_
_*




*_
​Once  upon a time in a far distant land, there lived a King. One of the  customs of his realm was that he as the reigning monarch had a personal  advisor, who was believed to be one of the wisest people in the land and  followed the King wherever he went. As this King was a young and  inexperienced soul, he thought he knew everything and that it could not  be any other way. Whenever the King asked about the meaning of  something, the supposedly wise one replied: ‘Everything happens for wise  reasons’. Because of this, as time went by the King doubted his wisdom  ever more strongly.

The King had been born when the Sun was in  Sagittarius and was an outdoor type and extremely fond of hunting,  shooting and fishing, the same as anyone born into this sign. One fine  day, on one of his hunting expeditions in the jungle, the King shot an  arrow into his foot. That by the way is something Sagittarians are  particularly good at, metaphorically speaking, but this time the King  excelled himself and did so quite literally. ‘Ha! Now I’ll test him,’ he  thought. Turning to the wise one by his side, he asked: ‘What do you  make of my accident?’ But all he got was the usual reply: ‘Everything  happens for wise reasons.’

‘What a useless advisor you are and  what pointless advice you are giving me yet again!’ the King thought to  himself and enraged he shouted: ‘That’s what you always say because it’s  all you know. You are not a wise one, but a fool and a charlatan who  talks a lot of nonsense. If that’s what you call wisdom, I’ve had just  about enough of it and you. Off to prison you go!’ No sooner said than  done. After a few days the King visited the advisor and asked: ‘And what  do you make of your present situation?’ Once more the wise one merely  replied: ‘Everything happens for wise reasons,’ but this time he added:  ‘Ask your inner guidance, the small still voice of your conscience, if  you want to find out more. There’s a wise one inside you and that is  your Highest Self, known as the living God within, who knows the answer  to all your questions. Everybody has one.’ The King groaned: ‘More  twaddle! This is the last straw that breaks the camel’s back.’ And then  he instructed the prison warders that the advisor should stay in their  care for an indefinite period, maybe for good.

The King was a  very restless man and so one of the next few days he ventured forth on  another hunting trip. As the advisor could not accompany him, the King  went on his own. Promptly he lost his way and entered the territory of a  cannibalistic tribe. The men captured him and took him to their camp so  he could be served as a particularly tasty evening meal. However,  before these cannibals ever put anything into their cooking cauldron  they thoroughly inspected their prey. In keeping with their tribal  traditions they never ate anything that was not in top condition and  when they discovered the wound on the King’s foot, they sent him back  into the jungle.

Thus the King was spared, but by the time he got  home his foot had become seriously infected and he was in great pain.  The foot troubled him so much that the court physician advised that the  King should rest a lot to help the healing process. He found this most  boring, but on one occasion when he was sitting still, he began to  reflect on past events and the advisors words came to mind: ‘Ask your  inner guidance.’ Wondering what this might mean, he paused to think  about it. After a while he became aware that something like a voice was  speaking inside him. In a flash of inspiration through his inner  guidance the Angels told the King:

‘The advisor knew the way. If  you had taken him with you, you would never have strayed into cannibal  territory. But you shot yourself in the foot for a number of reasons.  One of them is that you would go hunting on your own and get lost in the  jungle. Another one is that you should fall into the hands of the  cannibals, but that because of your injury they refused to eat you. The  injury to your foot was necessary in the first place so that a whole  sequence of events could begin to unfold that would stop your constant  running around and force you to spend time sitting still. Your  reflections on what and why these things had been happening to you at  last guided you into listening within to what your Highest Self has been  wishing to teach you for a long time.

‘The time for the  awakening of your subconscious faculties, your inner light, has come.  But this part of you can only be sparked into life by something you are  hearing or reading when you are ready, i.e. the right moment has come  and your energies have become sufficiently receptive to enable you to  understand that which you are attracted to. Can you see for yourself now  that without the events surrounding the mishap with your foot you would  never have learnt one of the most valuable lessons of your present  lifetime? Many more of them will follow in due course, this you can be  sure of. And that’s how you, through your own experiences,  are going to  grow steadily in wisdom and understanding, so that in the fullness of  time you will have evolved into a wise one in your own right.’

Gratefully  the King accepted what his inner guidance was telling him. His newly  found understanding helped him to realise what a wise man his advisor  had been all along. Accepting that he alone had been a fool and that the  advisor truly was wise indeed, the King released him from prison,  rewarded him a place of honour in his court and a pension so he could  live in comfort for the rest of his earthly days. Never again did the  King ignore the small still voice of his conscience or did anything  without his advisor. This is how he learned, the same as all human  beings, including Kings and Queens, that there are no accidents in  earthly life and that nothing happens perchance or is a coincidence.  Everything happens for the wise higher purpose of teaching us something,  so that we may grow ever more Heaven-tall.

The lessons we have  received up to any given present moment have made us into the person we  presently are. And whatever comes our way is invariably sent for our  highest good and greatest joy and that is to transform us into an ever  wiser, more understanding and tolerant, kind and loving person. So let’s  not begrudge whatever challenges we may still have to face. Knowing  that their ultimate aim is to move us onto ever higher levels of  consciousness, let’s do your best to co-operate with everything the  Universal Forces are bringing us and that with gratitude in our hearts  for our Creator’s infinite wisdom and love.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Do Not Worry About The Future
*
​ _*A Message From The Angels
*_​ _*




*_​ •    There is no need for any of you to  worry about the future, your own as well as that of the human race and  your whole world. All life safely is held in and protected by the loving  hands of the Great Father/Mother of all life, whose humble servants we  are. Have no doubt that the Divine Architect’s great plan of life has  always been unfolding as it should and forever will continue to do so.  Each one of you has their allocated space in it and their particular  role to play in the tragic-comedy of earthly life, in which each  individual existence is carefully laid out and planned. We cannot tell  you frequently enough that we are the executors of God’s great plan and  in charge of every small design within it. 

•    The only thing that is required from each one of you is that you  should learn to trust and have faith in the power of God’s love. Today  we have come to draw your attention to the futility of worrying about  what may happen tomorrow. If the things you imagine never come about,  you would have been wasting the precious energies of life’s forces. But  even if imagined things do happen, because your careless thinking has  brought them about, instead of worrying some more, turn to us. We are  with you and at any time of day or night willing to show the way to  those who request our help. All you have to do is invite us into your  life by asking for our assistance with everything you do. Go to bed in  good time and never forget to communicate with us last thing, and get up  early enough to start your day unrushed. 

•    Learn to say: ‘No!’ to projects that won’t fit into your time  schedule. Failing to do so endangers the state of your mental health.  You don’t have to do everything yourself. Delegate tasks to others who  are capable of carrying them out. Simplify your life and get rid of  clutter, bearing in mind that less can often be more. Although at times  one of something may not be enough, two could be too many.

•    Allow sufficient time for doing things and getting to places. Pace  yourself. Spread big changes and difficult projects out over time. Don’t  tackle all hard tasks at once and live one day at a time. 

•    Separate worries from concerns. Whenever you are concerned about  something, consult with the living God within, your intuition, so we can  tell you through it which course of action is best for you at that  moment. Following our instructions will help you let go of uncertainties  and the anxiety that accompanies them. If nothing can be done about a  situation, place it in our hands and quietly attend to the rest of your  life. 

•    If you are in search of peace of mind, learn to live within your  budget and refuse to use credit cards for ordinary purchases. Have  backups like an extra car key in their wallet, an additional house key  that is hidden somewhere safe, some stamps and so forth. Every day do  something that pleases your inner child and carry a good book with you  to read when you have to wait somewhere. Get sufficient rest and eat the  right things that have been prepared with love. Become organised and  make sure that everything has its place.

•    Listening to soothing music while driving lifts your spirit. Every  day make time for meditating and spending time with us. Write down any  ideas and inspirations we give you that are worthwhile keeping. Deal  with small problems straight away. Don’t leave them to fester in your  mind until bedtime. When bigger ones arise, remember that we are with  you always and merely waiting for your call.

•    Make friends with like-minded people who share your spiritual  outlook on life. Keep a folder of your favourite quotes for hope and  encouragement on hand. And remember that the best bridge between despair  and a renewal of hope is often a grateful: ‘Thank you Great Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, for the many blessings that are in my life’.  Every night at bedtime try to think with gratitude of at least one thing  in your life for which you have never given thanks before.

•    Humour and particularly laughing out loud is good for you, so keep  on smiling and laughing. Take your work seriously and whenever you are  in danger of taking yourself too seriously, think: ‘Blessed are those  who can laugh about themselves, for they shall have endless fun!’ 

•    Be kind to those who are unkind to you. For one thing this creates  good Karma for you and for another people who behave in this manner are  likely to need kindness from you most of all. Develop a forgiving  attitude by bearing in mind that most people really are doing the best  they can and that they just don’t know any better as yet. So, keep a  firm hold on your ego. Don’t allow it to run your life for you and spoil  it by creating unnecessary difficult Karmic situations on your behalf. 

•    Talk less and listen more. Keeping your mouth shut tight, refusing  to indulge in careless gossip and confiding only in the right people, in  the right places and at the right times can not only save you endless  amounts of trouble, but also creating karmic obstacles. See the link  ‘Guarding Our Tongues’ at the end.

•    Slow down, you move to fast, just make the moment last – at least  here and there. At regular intervals remind yourself that you are not in  charge of the Universe and that it’s not your task to carry the world  on your shoulders, because that’s God’s work and ours. The only things  you are responsible for is every aspect of your being and especially the  drives and urges of your lower earthly self. Learn to control them  instead of those around you. Refuse to bear grudges, earthly life is too  short for them. You can neither know someone else’s Karma nor the  special lessons they are taking part in during their present lifetime.  You are not responsible for them or the mistakes they make.

•    Make peace with yourself, with the gift of life that has been  entrusted into your care and the One, who created you and once brought  you into being. Because any unresolved issues left behind in one  lifetime, have to be brought into the next one in the hope of finding  resolutions this time round. This task could then turn out to be even  harder to grapple with. Therefore, make every effort to heal all your  relationships and forgive people, no matter what. Forgive anyone who has  ever hurt and wounded you, as this sets both of you free to move on to  lessons of a more elevated nature. And never forget that with the help  and the will of God and us all conditions can be healed and crooked  corners made straight. Call upon us, we shall never get tired of hearing  from you. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Vida Paradox

BIOLOGY TIME!!!

Hey, did you know that there are trillions of cells living inside your body right  now? Red Blood Cells brings oxygen for the rest of the cells, White  Blood Cells destroy the invaders, and  Platelets are always there to patch you up when you're hurt.

You have trillions of life forms working hard for one purpose and one purpose only. 
_
To Keep You Alive and Healthy._

Now,  chin up, smile, and face all the hardships in front of you. Respect  your cells, be the best you can be, make them all proud for fighting and  keeping you alive every moment of the day. 

Because, really, it all starts from within you. 
Literally and Figuratively​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Broken Promises
*_
​ _*




*_​ Mister Meant-To has a comrade,
His Name is Did-Not-Do.
Have you ever chanced to meet them?
Have they ever called on you?
These two fellows live together
In the House of Never-Win,
And I’m told that it is haunted 
By the Ghost of Might-Have-Been.

The way we react to any event in our life 
Is the only freedom we truly have.
To those in charge of us in the world of light
This shows the degree of our spiritual maturity.
That’s why wise ones never 
Make promises they are unable to keep
And meticulously carry out the ones they give.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You’ll  Never Walk Alone
*_
_*




*_
​Because  God is as much part of us as we are part of God, the guidance and  protection of our Divine parents never leaves any one of us and no soul  is ever left unattended to in earthly life. Regardless of the fact that  it frequently feels that way, we are never entirely alone. God and the  Angels, as well as our guides and good shepherds in the world of light,  our true home, are constantly with us. They watch over and tenderly  guide every soul’s progress.

In the course of many lifetimes on  the Earth our small lower self becomes ever more separated from our  spirit and soul. For a long time our earthly existence can be likened to  a dark box. But when in the hours of our deepest and darkest despair  the earthly self at last reaches out for the helping hand of its  Creator, small chinks begin to appear in our protective armour. They  allow God and the Angels to enter into the consciousness of our earthly  self. Through sudden flashes of inspiration that are capable of reaching  down into the greatest depth of all human suffering, the Highest forces  of life reveal their presence with new understanding that lights our  way.

As St. Paul’s Letter to the Corinthians 1 – 10:13 states:  ‘God is faithful. God will not suffer you to be tempted beyond your  endurance, but will make a way for you to escape your temptation, so you  may be able to bear it.’ And that is the kind of support the Divine  provides for all Its children of the Earth, whether they as yet believe  that there is a God – in Paul’s case: Jesus – or not.

Love is the  law of life. It is God’s nature and having been created in the image of  God, it’s also our true nature. The love of the Great Father/Mother of  all life is of the kind that never forces us to do anything. It allows  every one of its beloved children of the Earth and elsewhere to learn  from their own experiences. Human parents are their representatives on  the Earth plane and the wise ones amongst them follow the example of the  Divine. If you are a parent, you know about the agony of standing by  and watching your children struggling with the obstacles that come their  way. You know full well that if they are to learn and grow, they have  to work their way through them on their own. The best you can do for  them is to remain as calm and emotionally detached as possible in the  background, lovingly supporting them from there.

In the mind of  the Universal Life Force, known to some as God, there has always been a  plan in which every one of us has their allocated space. From the moment  of our creation, God has known the way for us all and has been willing  to reveal it to us, if we but ask. The wisdom and love of our Highest or  God Self, the living God within, is at all times ready to guide us away  from the temptations and desires of our lower earthly nature that are  the true cause of all earthly suffering. Although God and the Angels do  not interfere with us unnecessarily, help is available at any given  moment. However, it will not come on its own but has to be asked for.

For  as long as we are too proud to pray for their assistance, maybe because  we are as yet too closed off spiritually and too short-sighted to know  that this is so, in our human arrogance we may well think we can do  everything on our own. It has to be learnt the hard way that we cannot!  The first chink of light appears when we finally realise that we can no  longer cope on our own, when there is no-one and nowhere left we can  turn to, so that in the end we humbly go down on our knees and beg for  help to come from someone somewhere. Lo and behold, it then appears and  it may do so in many uprising ways, so we better watch out for the  signals. It could come through a chance encounter, a book we pick up or  someone recommends to us, a line a person speaks in the cinema or on TV,  or maybe words of a song strike a chord inside us. It’s as if suddenly a  tiny bell was tinkling within and you just know: ‘Ah yes, this is for  me! Here is my answer!’

To every heartfelt request one of us  sends out into the Universe, there is always a reply. And if our heart’s  desire seems to be withheld from us, it will only be for a time and  that for wise higher reasons, not as some kind of punishment. As these  delays never happen to frustrate us, but to help our soul to grow in  patience and wisdom, say your prayer and then go your way as quietly as  you can. Don’t forget to keep on listening within and observing the  world around you for signs and signals, for they surely will emerge and  that almost certainly when you least expect them. The light of  understanding in your consciousness will be switched on and you will be  able to see the way ahead with ever increasing clarity.

And just when you feel you can’t face one more day,
A light comes from somewhere to show you the way.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘I Asked And I Was Given’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Descent Of Humankind
*_
​ _*





*_
Three monkeys sat in a coconut tree,
Discussing things as they are said to be.
Said one to the others: ‘Now listen, you two,
There’s a certain rumour that can’t be true:
That humankind descended from our noble race.
The very idea is a disgrace!

No monkey ever deserted his wife,
Starved his children and ruined her life.
And you’ve never known a mother monk’
To leave her babies with others to bunk,
Or pass them on from one to another
Till they scarcely know who really is their mother.

And another thing you’ll never see
Is monks building fences round coconut trees,
Letting coconuts go to waste
By forbidding other monks a taste.
If I put a fence round my coconut tree,
Starvation would force you to steal them from me.

Here is another thing a monk’ wouldn’t do:
Go out at night and get in a stew,
Use a gun, a club or a knife
For taking another monk’s life.
Yes, man evolved, the arrogant ass!
But, dear friends, not from us!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The Laws Of Life’
•    ‘Was I Ever A Dinosaur?’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Conquering Stress
*_
_*




*_
​During  a stress management course a woman was walking round the room with a  glass of water in her hand. When she raised it, her listeners thought  she was going to ask the old question: ‘Is this glass half empty or half  full?’ But no, she surprised them by saying: ‘How heavy do you think is  this glass of water?’

The answers varied from eight to twenty  ounces. Shaking her head, the lady replied: ‘The actual weight of the  water in this glass does not really matter here. I am only using it in  comparison with the emotional/spiritual weight of anything we carry  around with us. The heaviness of this kind of load depends on the way we  tackle our lives, the problems that arise along the way and how long we  do something. It’s the same with this glass. If I hold it up for just a  minute, there’s no problem. But if I do this for an hour, I wind up  with an aching arm. If I’d hold it for a day, it might be necessary to  call an ambulance for me. Although the weight in each case is the same,  the longer I carry it the heavier it feels to me.

It’s the same  with stress. If we carry a burden for too long, it becomes heavier and  heavier, until we feel so weak that we can no longer carry anything. The  same as with my glass of water, it is necessary to every so often put  down for a while any load we have to carry, so we can rest until we feel  sufficiently refreshed to tackle the task before us once more. The more  we practise this guarding ourselves against the stress element, the  better we become at it. So, in future learn to refuse to carry any of  your burdens through the evening and into the night. Make an effort at  leaving them behind, so you can pick them up in the morning when in  dreamtime your mind and body have been refreshed.

Also during the  day, whatever you may be loaded up with, from time to time let  everything go for a moment and relax. When you are sufficiently rested,  pick things up again. And do not forget to remind yourself frequently  that a lifetime on the Earth can be very short indeed and that each one  of them is a precious gift from the Universe that is meant to be  cherished by us. Through learning to handle the stress in our lives in  sensible ways, life becomes much more enjoyable. It enables us to make  the most of every minute for growing in wisdom and understanding and  thus fulfilling the ultimate purpose of our earthly existence.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Tale Of The Brick





*_​ One day, a successful young business man  was travelling down one of his neighbourhood streets. He was the proud  owner of a new sports car and going too fast, when in the distance he  saw some children playing between cars that were parked on either side  of the road. Slowing down, he could see no children nearby, but suddenly  a brick flew through the air and crashed into the side of his beloved  new toy. Slamming on the brakes, he reversed to the spot from which he  thought the brick had been thrown.

Angrily, the man jumped onto the pavement and grabbed hold of a boy who  was standing there. Pushing him against the car, he shouted: ‘What was  that all about and who are you? Just what do you think you are doing?  This is a brand new car and damage your brick has caused is going to  cost me lots of money to repair. Why did you do it?’

The boy was most apologetic and pleaded: ‘I’m so sorry, mister. I threw  the brick because no-one would stop and help me. I didn’t know what else  to do.’ With tears rolling down his face and dripping off his chin, he  pointed to a spot one of the parked cars. ‘I did it for my brother,’ he  said. ‘He rolled off the curb and fell out of his wheelchair. On my own  I’m not strong enough to lift him.’ Sobbing loudly by now, the boy asked  the man: ‘Would you please help me get him back into his wheelchair?  He’s hurt and too heavy for me to lift on my own.’ 

Moved beyond words, the man swallowed a rapidly swelling lump in his  throat. Together they hurried to the wheelchair and lifted the  handicapped boy back into it. Using his fine linen handkerchief, dabbing  at the invalid’s cuts and bruises, the man could see that the boy would  be all right. 

‘Thank you and may God bless you,’ the lad in charge of the wheelchair  gratefully said to the stranger. Too shaken for words, the man nodded  and then watched the boy pushing his brother home. Deep in thought and  very slowly he walked back to his car. Although the damage was very  noticeable, he never bothered to have it repaired. He kept it as a  constant reminder of: ‘Don’t go through life so fast that someone has to  throw a brick at you to get your attention!’ 

God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is alive in all of us. The God  part of every human being is the small still voice of conscience that  is constantly trying to communicate with us through the world of our  feelings and the whisperings of our hearts. Many times we are going too  fast down the pathway of our earthly life to pay attention to that which  really is important in life and the spiritual value of the lessons we  have come to learn. That’s why it sometimes it becomes necessary that  the Universal forces bombard us with some kind of a brick, if need be  one after the other in the form of accidents or illnesses. 

These things are not intended to be punishments, but wake-up calls for  slowing us down and creating the space and time that allow us to think  and reflect on the true meaning of our life. They want to help us become  aware that our present existence is ultimately not about earthly  possessions and values, but spiritual ones. Without whatever happens to  us at such times, they would remain unnoticed by the side of the road we  are travelling as spirits and souls in a material existence. Through  our own suffering and observing that of others, who could be worse off  than we are and who patiently endure their much heavier cross *, the  characteristics of our Christ nature of love and compassion for  humankind’s suffering are stirring from their slumber. 

This is how the Universe in its infinite wisdom and love assists every  one us to eventually re-awaken to our true nature and to find a set of  eternal values as one of God’s beloved children of the Earth. Each one  of us is a precious and unique being * and the Great Father/Mother loves  us just the way we are. The living proof of this is that the Universe  at all times showers us with its gifts, like food to eat and clothes to  wear, flowers in spring and new sunrises and sunsets each day. The only  thing we have to do is take possession of, enjoy and be thankful for  that which is on offer. All the Universe expects from us in return is  that we should endeavour to learn something from all our experiences, so  that we may evolve and grow in wisdom and understanding of ourselves,  each other and our world. 

We are all specially gifted in some way. Wise ones, who voluntarily and  with loving hearts give of themselves and their gifts, which may have  taken many lifetimes to develop, are doing their share of making our  world into a more beautiful, harmonious and peaceful world for all. This  is how our worthiness as a true son/daughter of God reveals itself to  those in charge of us in the spiritual background of our existence.

Our Creator never promised that all humankind’s days should be without  pain and that there would be laughter without sorrow and sunshine  without rain. But what God can and does give us is renewed courage and  strength for each passing day, comfort for our tears, healing for our  wounds and the light of Its wisdom and truth to show us the way home  into the conscious awareness of our true nature. And whenever one of us  is struggling through redeeming their most ancient and heaviest Karmic  debts, the Angels and Masters, and our spirit friends and helpers are  sure to accompany us and help us work our way through them. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Symbolism Of The Cross’
•    ‘You Are Special’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Wisdom From The Tree Of Life
*_
​ 




​ •    Sometimes it’s necessary to meet  the wrong people so that, when we finally draw the right ones into our  orbit, we appreciate them as the precious gift from the Universe, which  in truth both types are.

•    When one door of happiness closes, another one is waiting to open.  Yet, if we look too long at the door that has closed, we are in danger  of being unable to recognise the one that is ready to open for us. 

•    Life teaches us in its own sweet way. That’s why we usually do not  know how to appreciate what we have, until we have lost it. Part of the  same lesson is that we frequently don’t know what we have been missing  until it actually arrives. 

•    The brightest future will always be based not on a forgotten, but a  forgiven and healed past. We cannot successfully move on in life until  we have let go of our past mistakes, failures and heartaches.  Recognising and accepting each one of them as an essential part of the  lessons for their present lifetime, wise ones give thanks and praise to  the Highest Forces of life for all of them. To their astonishment they  realise that there is no longer anything to forgive, themselves or  anyone else. 

•    The best kind of friends are those with whom we can sit for a long  time without saying a word and eventually walk away with the feeling of  just having taken part in the best dialogue ever.

•    Always try to put yourself in the other one’s shoes. If it feels  that something would hurt you, it is likely to do the same to the other  person.

•    Do something good, kind and loving for someone every single day, even if that only means leaving them alone. 

•    Giving someone all your love is never an assurance that they too  will love you. Just love people without expecting anything in return.  Then wait and see whether love can also grow in their hearts. If not, be  content that it has grown in yours – and that’s wisdom!

•    True happiness waits for all who are now crying because they are  hurt or have searched and tried in vain. They alone can appreciate the  importance of all the people who touched their lives that accompanied  them through these phases. 

•    Don’t go for looks, they can deceive. Don’t go for wealth, it fades  away. Stick to those who make you smile. Many times it takes but a  smile to make a dark day into a bright one. And seek the company of  those who make your heart and soul smile. 

•    Pray for enough happiness to make you sweet, trials to make you  strong, sorrows to keep you human and hope to make you happy. 

•    ‘To be nobody but yourself in a world that’s doing its best to make  you somebody else means fighting the hardest battle you are ever likely  to have. Never give up.’ E.E. Cummings

•    ‘Do not allow yourself to be bullied into silence and being made a  victim by anyone. Accept no-one’s definition of you and your life.  Define them yourself.’ Robert Frost 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Doing Our Best*_

_*




*_​‘It is neither the critic who counts nor  the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where the  doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those who  are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat and  blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and again,  because there is no effort without it. But still they are striving to do  their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These people are  spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end they will  know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their endeavours  fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly. Therefore, their  place will never be with cold and timid souls who are unfamiliar with  victory and defeat.’ 

And whenever we are working for a worthy cause and are doing our best,  God and the Angels will be happy to do the rest. Help then frequently  arrives from unexpected quarters.
Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Four Agreements*_







​Agreement 1: Be impeccable with the use of your words and speak with integrity. Walk your talk and say only what you mean. Avoid using words that work against you, refuse to indulge in gossiping of any kind and use the power of your words for speaking the truth and of love only.

Agreement 2: Don’t take anything personally. Nothing others are doing is really because of you. What they say and do is based on their personal evolutionary plan of life, their perception of the realities of our existence and their dreams, not yours. By making ourselves immune to the opinions and actions of others we avoid exposing ourselves to unnecessary suffering. This is particularly useful when it comes to forgiving someone. Realising that it is our small earthly self’s ego that occasionally gets hurt and never the great ego of our Highest of Christ Self, in whom we are all one, makes wise decisions whether to participate in other people’s ego games or not easy.

Agreement 3: The Age of Aquarius is with us and the Age of Pisces, the age of dishonesty and deception, is over. Aquarius symbol is the Divine Waterbearer, who pours the cleansing and healing waters of wisdom and truth into the consciousness of  every individual human being and our whole world. We have reached the age of  wisdom and truth, which the Angels are waiting to bring to each one of us intuitively, through our inner guidance, directly from the heartmind of God, the source of our being. The time is over for assuming and accepting things at face value, the way we were frequently forced to do in the past. Let’s now enjoy digging deep into things to get to their roots and find out whether they really are the way they were once presented to us. Those that really are, why are they that way?

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11 tells us: ‘To everything there is a season and a time for every purpose under the Sun.’ As the time for finding the truth has come, let’s no longer make assumptions. Yet, whenever we are tempted to do so, we need to remind ourselves that assuming something frequently makes an ‘ass out of u and me’. As aspiring healers and lightbringers we are in this life to courageously ask intelligent questions that express clearly what we wish to know. This helps to avoid the misunderstandings and misinterpretations of the sacred texts that for long enough have been the cause of all the pain, sadness and suffering of our world. Wise ones who follow this rule have excellent potential for turning into the great transformers of our world. Hand in hand with God and the Angels they have the power of changing it into a place of beauty, peace and harmony.

Agreement 4: Wise ones do what they can and give of their best, even though this is likely to change from moment to moment. Naturally, it’s different when they are healthy from when they are sick. But no matter what happens to them, they do their best under all circumstances and trust God and the Angels that they are going to do the rest, as they surely will. This saves them from self-judgement, self-abuse and regret, and the Universal laws are seeing to it that in due course nothing but more of the same can return to them.
Don Miguel Ruiz
From ‘The Code For Living’
Edited by Aquarius

​Don  Miguel Ángel Ruiz (born 1952),   better known as Don Miguel Ruiz, is a  Mexican author of New Age   spiritualist and neoshamanistic texts. His  teachings are significantly   influenced by the work of Carlos Castaneda.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Seasons Of Our Life
*_






​The  world around us is a mirror that reflects what is happening to us on  its inner level. And our lives are subject to a constantly repeating  succession of cycles of rebirth and death. Just like our planet we are  moving through seasons of spring and summer, autumn and winter. Every  year that passes they seem to be same, but imperceptibly on the earthly  plane we and our world have always been moving forwards and upwards on  the individual and collective evolutionary spiral, not only our own and  that of our world but the whole of Creation.

Earthly human  lifetimes usually consist of childhood and adolescence as spring and old  age as winter. On all levels of life every winter is followed by a new  spring that brings the gift of resurrection and rebirth with a renewal  of life’s forces. At the end of each lifetime we leave our outworn and  tired physical bodies behind and return to the world of spirit, our true  home. That’s how time and again we are resurrected and reborn into the  awareness of God’s true nature and our own. One of the Angels of Death  comes to release the spirit and soul, who have been held captive in  their physical body and returns them into the greater freedom of our  true home, the spirit world, where learning experiences of a different  nature are waiting for us. Could anything be better?

The  unceasing and relentless flow of our world’s and our own life’s seasons  are clear evidence of who truly is in charge of humankind and its  destiny. During the early parts of our earthly education we, with  typical human arrogance, for a long time believe that we ourselves are.  Yet, even the last and slowest one of God’s children of the Earth  eventually reaches the developmental point when they realise that the  only thing we can ever do is paddle the canoe of our existence. The  steering is done by the Highest Forces. Because they are part of us and  everything else that exists in the whole of Creation and are holding and  executing the evolutionary plan for every manifestation of life, they  really know the way of all things

Being aware of what’s going to  happen to me when my time for departure from the earthly plane has come,  I cannot say that the thought of growing old ever disturbed me unduly.  Yet, now the winter of my life is here and it must be coming ever  closer, I sometimes cannot help wondering what’s happened and how did I  get here so fast? Where have all those years gone? I remember seeing  older people earlier in my life and thinking they were years ahead of  me. The present season of my life was so far off in those days that I  could not imagine what it would be like when I was as old as they were  then. Nothing prepared me for the aches and pains that creep up on us  with increasing age. There is no way of telling how long this particular  season will last for me, but it’s good to know that when its end comes  for each one of us, our lives are by no means over. I am sure you know  exactly what I mean. New adventures are surely waiting for all of us in  the world of spirit. Now, there’s an exciting thought for you!

If  you have not yet reached the winter of your life, take it from me that  it will catch up with you surprisingly quickly. Therefore, whatever you  would still like to accomplish, get on with it and do it. Do not  procrastinate and put things off any longer. Earth life has a dreamlike  quality and the whole thing passes by amazingly fast. Do what you can  today, as you can never be sure when you will be called home. In any  case, there is no promise for any one of us that we shall experience as  many seasons of life as other people. That too is okay with me. Live for  today and say all the things you want to tell your loved ones while  there still is time. It will help them to appreciate and love you even  more for yourself and not only for the things you have done for them  over the years and what you will be leaving behind.

Earthly life  is a gift from the Universe to everybody who is presently taking part  in it. The way we conduct our present lifetime needs to be a present for  those around us and also for our whole world. We are here to make our  stay and theirs as pleasant as we can, but living modestly and in a  manner that cares for and nurtures Mother Earth, instead of contributing  to the general robbing and plundering of her precious resources. Wise  ones leave this plane of life in as good a state as possible because  they are aware that if, in one of their coming lifetimes, they will be  required to return to this plane, they will come as their own  descendants – probably without being consciously aware that this is the  case.

These wise ones appreciate that in one of their previous  lifetimes they themselves could have been the people they used to think  of as their great-grandparents and those who came before them. What an  amazing thought! It puts quite a different slant on genealogy, don’t you  think? Should further lifetimes on the Earth be required by any of us,  by acting in positive and constructive ways now we can do our share of  ensuring that we find a planet that has recovered from the ravages of  humankind’s thoughtlessness and greed.

Today is the oldest I have  ever been and when I am honest with myself, I have to admit that I do  have some regrets. Mostly they are about the things I wish I had not  done, but also those I should have done and somehow did not get round  to. I comfort myself that this is balanced by the many things I did well  and am glad about. When you take stock of your life, you may find the  same. No matter what age you presently are, it is likely that the winter  of your own life will sneak up on you in no time at all. So make the  most of every day the Universe grants you and enjoy what it brings as  much as possible. Be content with whatever experiences come your way,  but don’t forget to have some fun, too. The awareness that everything  that happens to us in the final analysis serves a wise and higher  purpose can turn even the darkest day into a good one.

Live  healthily and remind yourself every so often that nothing in our present  existence truly belongs to us. Only what we are has power and value and  not the things we acquire and think of as our possessions. A happy and  loving heart and a peaceful accepting mind are the only wealth in this  life that is worth having and not pieces of gold and silver. The riches  of our spirit and soul are ours to keep. They are the only things we are  allowed to take with us into Eternity. All the rest stays behind and  inevitably has to go to someone else. Therefore, whatever goodness is in  you and your life at any given time, make a special effort to share it  with those around you. It’s not what we gather in material goods, but  that which we scatter and share with others that reveals the quality of  our character and life.

Our physical bodies are masterpieces of  precision engineering. Yet, the dweller inside them, our spirit and  soul, are of far greater importance. The outer shell is part of Mother  Earth and belongs to her. It is our means of transport for one single  lifetime only. We are responsible for it, its maintenance and wellbeing.  At the beginning of each new lifetime a new body is entrusted into our  care and should eventually be returned to the Earth in as good a  condition as possible.

The same as all other earthly things  physical bodies are easily hurt and damaged. Frequently they are in need  of being repaired and when they have reached the end of their  usefulness, they are returned to the Earth and decay. In contrast to  this the indwelling spirit and soul is immortal and eternal. It moves on  and will never perish. The level of consciousness that has been reached  by the inner self at the time of leaving its outer shell behind has  been imparted to each one of its cells and atoms.

They have  always remained part of Mother Earth, who absorbs them so that in due  course they can be recycled time and again. And because on the inner  level all life is one, when we are evolving the rest of humankind is  moving forwards with us, so does our whole world and the rest of God’s  Creation. This is how each one of us at all times is helping all life to  move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Having  patiently and lovingly put up with humankind’s ignorant and unruly  behaviour for far too long, isn’t it the highest time that Mother Earth,  our beautiful home planet, is at last treated with the consideration  and love it deserves?
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Buck Stops Here!
*_





​As  aspiring lightworker and healer on my healing journey of a thousand  miles and the road to self-mastery, I accept the responsibility for  everything that ever was and will be in the past, present and future of  my life, and any problems that still have to come my way. In spite of  the buck stopping with me now, this will continue until my karmic debts  have been paid and the balance of my spiritual account restored.

I  now shoulder the cross of the responsibility for my earthly being with  all its shortcomings and flaws as well as its good qualities. The  comprehension and acceptance that every part of it was created by me is  the beginning of wisdom and also enables me to get to work on creating a  brighter future for myself, the whole of humankind and our world.

Never  again will I blame my loved ones and friends, bosses or colleagues for  my present situation. From now on, I will not allow my education or the  lack of it, my genetics and/or the circumstantial ebb and flow of  everyday life to influence my future in negative ways. I no longer blame  uncontrollable forces for my lack of success and therefore will never  again be caught in the snares of the past. I now look forward into the  present and future with love and hope, faith and trust in the Highest  Forces, who are in charge of me and my life. I do not let my history  control my destiny, but take charge of it myself.

I accept  responsibility for my successes as well as failures. I am what and where  I am at this very moment mentally and physically, spiritually and  emotionally, and also financially because of the choices that were based  on my thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. I now let go of all  negative and destructive ones and change them into positive and  constructive ones.

My mind now occupies itself with finding  solutions for the present and future and I refuse to dwell on the  problems of the past. I only connect with people who support me in  sharing the best of me with our world and who themselves are striving to  make positive changes in our world. I avoid those who are satisfied  with running with the herd and remaining in the rut of the past.

Each  time I am faced with a decision, I pay attention to my inner guidance  and follow its advice without hesitation. I understand that the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, did not provide that I should  always come up with the right decisions straight away, as in that case I  would not learn from my mistakes. Instead, it has given me the ability  to recognise the error of my ways and for putting things right.

I  control my thoughts and emotions. I refuse to allow the rising and  falling of emotional tide waves to distract me from my chosen course.  When I make a decision, I stand behind it and follow it through without  wasting any of my precious energies on second thoughts.

My life  is no longer an apology but a positive statement of success, because I  recognise that challenges are gifts and opportunities for learning, and  that encountering problems and solving them is the common thread that  runs through the lives of all truly great people. In times of adversity,  I have no problem dealing with what comes my way. I have been granted  the gift of freedom of choice and I choose turning to the wise one  inside me, the living God within, to show me how to do so wisely. That  way my thoughts are clear and my decisions the right ones.

I am  aware that difficulties are necessary preparations for achieving great  things, so I accept obstacles along the way and no longer say: ‘Why me?’  Instead I say: ‘Why not me?’ Then I get on with whatever needs to be  done. Because the buck now stops with me, I am ready for great things to  flow my way.

All life consists of cycles within cycles and  everything constantly moves in circles. I am responsible for everything  that is in my life, my successes as well as failures. My inner guidance  tells me that this is the truth. That’s why I have no difficulties  accepting the responsibility for my past, present and future and taking  charge of my thoughts and words, actions and emotions.

I was  mentally/physically/sexually assaulted – work with the option(s)  applying to you. I now know that this could only happen because in  previous lifetimes I sinned against others in a similar manner. I accept  the responsibility for everything that happened and choose to walk the  road of forgiveness. First I forgive myself for once having set the  wheels of fate in motion for these things and then for anyone who sinned  against me.

On the spiritual pathway simple answers, quick  solutions and shortcuts do not exist. Everything has to be for real. As  Henry Wadsworth Longfellow put it: ‘Though the mills of God grind  slowly, yet they grind exceeding small. Though with patience He stands  waiting, with exactness He grinds all.’ There is no way of getting away  with things like ‘If you fake sincerity, you’ve got it cracked’. The  wise ones in charge of us know that genuine spiritual progress is  impossible with such an attitude. They smile with sympathy and  compassion at such things and then try to help us to do better.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Forgiveness’
•    ‘Reflections On Forgiveness’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
•    ‘Vengeance Is Mine!’
•    ‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
•    ‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
•    ‘Mercy And Forgiveness’
•    ‘The Importance Of Forgiveness’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Things That Really Matter
*_





​ I grew up in the thirties, forties and  fifties and had very practical parents. Everybody was an original  recycle queen or king in those days, long before anyone had invented a  name for this kind of thing. As a matter of fact, recycling was  everybody’s way of life in those days. It certainly was in our house  because my father was one of those fortunate ones who could turn his  hand to anything, to fix and mend it. Both my parents have been in the  world of light for many years, God bless them and keep them safe  forever. 

I look forward to meeting my parents again in the not too distant  future. What a joy it will be to see them young again, the way they were  in their best years in earthly life and because spirit is eternal,  time- and ageless, everybody remains like that. Growing old and decaying  only exists on the Earth plane. Once more having shed the roles we  played in the comedy/drama of earthly life, which we are sure to have  done in many previous lifetimes, once again we are merely beloved  children of God. My parents will no longer be husband and wife and we  shall not be coming together as mother, father and child. We shall be  sister/brothers and good friends, each pursuing their own line of  studies in the spirit realm.

But let’s stay with my early days for a while. Everybody fixed, mended  and darned things then, be it curtain rods, radios and oven doors. Hems  of dresses were let down or lifted, as the situation demanded. For as  long as things were not easy to come by, people kept and treasured them  and thought carefully before discarding anything. When things became  available again after the war, the Western world grew increasingly  wasteful and evolved into one-way-societies. 

It seemed that wasting things were signs of affluence and throwing  something away was easy, because you could easily get some more. But  when my mother left the physical plane of life, I learnt that  occasionally there just can’t be any more. Sometimes that which we care  about most gets worn out and goes from us, never to return. This led me  to the conclusion that, when we have people, animals and things in our  lives we treasure, it’s best to love and care for them by trying to fix  them when they are broken and healing when they are sick.

This is as true for old garments, appliances and houses, as it is for  aging parents and grandparents, partners and other loved ones. We look  after and care for them because we love them and that’s what they  deserve. And because love is the law of life and the greatest power in  the whole of Creation that cannot be destroyed by anything, we can  actually keep some of that which we love forever. First in line are our  loved ones and friends who have left earthly life behind and gone home  into the world of light. Not much needs to change in any of our  relationships with the people there, but don’t take my word for it. Just  find a quiet space, light a candle, calm the outer mind and listen deep  into your heart. You may hear the following message:

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. In truth, there is no  death and life consists of absolute and unbroken continuity. On the  inner level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I  am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I  have gone through the great transformation before you. If we both so  wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was, and between  you and me life can continue to be everything it has meant to us. 

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to  happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to  accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to  tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of  your mind. That can only happen, if that is what you want. And if you  still yearn for me, the death of my physical body is going to present us  with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was  ever possible before, when we both still dwelled in physicality.’ 
The rest of this message you can find in 
‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

​ And do you know something? A long time  ago I realised that continuing economic growth and more and more of  everything is slowly but surely destroying our planet. Because as  aspiring healer and lightworker I want no part in it, for many years I  have been living very modestly. When I need something, I save until I  can afford items of good quality that will last me a long time and when I  no longer have any need for them,  they can be recycled by passing them  on to someone else. To my mind the main thing that truly matters is not  only the survival of our beloved home planet, but its healing and  recovery from the strain of having hosted us, humankind.

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Price Of A Glass Of Milk
*_






​ A boy from a deprived background was  determined to get an education. He hoped that this would later enable  him to find some well paid work to get himself and his family out of the  poverty trap, into which his parents through a succession of  unfortunate circumstances had fallen. To help him pay his way through  school, in his free moments he went from door to door selling things.  One day he had only one small coin in his pocket and was so hungry that  he decided to ask for something to eat at the next house. 

The nameplate on the door told him nothing about its occupants, the way  it sometimes did intuitively. There was nothing for but knocking and  trying his luck. But when the door was opened by an attractive young  woman, he lost his nerve and only asked for a drink of water. Noticing  the hungry look on the boy’s face, the lady brought him a large glass of  milk, which he drank very slowly. With an embarrassed smile he pulled  the coin from his pocket and said: ‘I’d love to pay you, but this is all  I’ve got.’

‘You don’t owe me anything,’ the woman replied. ‘When I was a child my  mother taught me never to accept pay for any food or drink offered to  someone, but to consider it as an act of kindness for which no money  should be accepted.’ Thanking her from the bottom of his heart, the boy  went on his way. His name was Howard Kelly. Before getting the milk, he  had been ready to give up and quit. But somehow the encounter had made  him feel stronger physically and his faith in God and human nature had  been somewhat restored. 

The boy’s parents no longer believed in God and so he had never been  taught to pray. But that morning he had been so hungry that in his  desperation he put his hands together, the way he had seen other people  do when they were praying, and murmured: ‘If there’s someone out there,  please help me.’ That’s all he said, yet on the inner level of life no  prayer ever goes unheard. It’s just that sometimes for karmic reasons  and also to keep us from erring too far from our self-chosen predestined  pathway, the answer has to be: ‘No!’ However, does not happen when  someone truly is in need and asks for help. Prayer creates a special  vibration that sends a signal to the Angels and their helpers that the  time has come to draw closer to the distressed person and support them  as best as the situation and their Karma allows.

Many years after this took place, the woman became critically ill. Her  local team of doctors was so baffled by her condition that in the end  they advised her to consult a specialist. His name was Howard Kelly, who  diagnosed that the woman was suffering from a rare disease. Upon  hearing the woman’s name a light of recognition flashed within him and  he decided that he would do everything in his power to save her life. As  a result, she received an extra high degree of care and attention.  After a long struggle with her illness, she made a full recovery.

When Dr. Kelly requested that the final invoice for this patient’s  treatment should be presented to him for approval, he took one look at  it, wrote something on the edge and then sent it to the woman’s room.  Afraid that it might take the rest of her present lifetime to pay for  the treatment she had received, she hesitated to open the envelope.  Eventually she plucked up sufficient courage to look at the bill. To her  astonishment and delight she saw that Dr. Kelly had written on it:

Paid in full with one glass of milk.
Dr. Howard Kelly
​ Tears of joy and gratitude came to the  woman’s eyes and with all her heart and soul she prayed: ‘Thank You,  Great Father/Mother of all life, for your kindness, love and generosity  revealing itself through human hearts and hands.’

With each act of kindness and every bit of love we give to someone we  cast bits of bread onto the waters of life. Like everything else we say  and do, in the fullness of time it returns to us, although this does not  necessarily happen through the people we gave it to, the way it did in  our story. That is hardly ever the case, but return it unfailingly will,  frequently in the form of help when we really need it. Suddenly it is  there and to our amazement hands are reaching out to us, from unexpected  people and places. 

Every one of us eventually reaches the point in our spiritual  development when we realise the futility of following the desires of our  small earthly self. All we then want to do is surrender our whole being  to the infinite love of God by serving the best way we can. If we wish  for more than mere earthly satisfaction, we find fulfilment by tuning  into the love vibrations of the Universal Christ, the only born  Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. When we  unhesitatingly obey Its will and wishes, which speak to us with the  small still voice of our inner guidance, they unerringly show us the way  in any kind of situation. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
​ 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Magic Bank Account*_






​ Imagine somewhere in our world there  were a competition in which the main prize is a magic bank account into  which every day a deposit of £86,400 is placed. You would be allowed to  spend it in whichever way you wish, within certain limitations. They are  as follows: 

•    You may only spend the money and none of it can be transferred into other accounts.

•    Everything you did not spend in the course of each day is gone at the end of it. 

•    At the stroke of midnight every day the bank transfers another  £86,400 into your account. Any time this can end without a warning, the  account is closed and you do not receive another penny.

What would you do if that happened to you? As you could not possibly  spend such a lot of money on yourself each day, maybe after purchasing  anything you ever wanted you would do the same for all your loved ones,  possibly even for people you just meet in the street and do not know.  Might you wish to spend every penny because you could be sure that your  account would be replenished every day?

Do I hear you say: ‘No need to think about that. It’s a silly game that  could never happen in real life.’ Well, as a matter of fact it is not a  game but something that really takes place every day and that for each  one of us. The account is our life and the currency in it is time. We  are all winners without ever becoming aware that this is the case. This  is how it works:

•    At the stroke of midnight every day we receive 86,400 seconds of time – free of charge, as a gift from the Universe.

•    There is no need to worry about the state of our account, because  it is constantly replenished. Yet, it can be closed any time and  sometimes without warning. It is always today. The notion of yesterday  is part of the illusion of earthly life and has gone forever. Tomorrow  in truth never comes. 

•    Any remaining seconds when we go to sleep at night are still ours  and can be spent, but only on ourselves. In dreamtime our spirit and  soul goes home to the spirit realm and our energies are replenished  after the stresses and strains of earthly life. If we ask for it before  dropping off to sleep, we can find healing and peace with the Angels.  Every second spent in dreamstate is by no means wasted. The times we  spend there are very special and precious. The spirit world has always  communicated with us through symbolisms and metaphors. Sometimes they  appear in our dreams trying to help us find a better understanding of a  situation.

So, what are you and I doing with the prize of 86,400 seconds received  today? For many years I have been spending quite a portion of my daily  quota on preparing this kind of thing for you, the members of my  worldwide spiritual family. And if you gain something from my work and  it helps you grow in wisdom and understanding of us and our world, I  consider that part of my fortune well spent. 

Come to think of it, aren’t the seconds we are given every day are worth  a great deal more than the same amount in pounds? Are they not precious  beyond compare because not all the money in our whole world can buy  even a fraction of one of them back? Therefore, from now on let’s think  at least for a moment about the gift we are receiving each day anew from  the Universe and give thanks and praise for it and make an effort to  enjoy as much as possible what’s left of our seconds. And as time passes  much more quickly than we usually realise, it’s a good idea to take  good care of ourselves and our loved ones, being happy and thankful for  the time we are allowed to spend together. 

May every one of your days, minutes and seconds be filled with a deep  appreciation of the beauty and wonder of the Great Father/Mother’s  Creation. Start spending your gift consciously and wisely and refuse to  complain about growing old, as many never get to know the experience of  so many seconds in their present lifetime. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’

​ Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Hot Chocolate
*_
_*




*_​A group of graduates in their late  thirties and early forties, each one well established in their career,  during one of their reunions decided to visit their retired science  professor. It did not take long until his conversation with his former  students turned into complaints about the stress they were experiencing  in their working and private lives. Listening intently for a while, the  professor asked whether anyone would like a cup of hot chocolate. When  all replied that they would love that, he disappeared into the kitchen  and soon after returned with a large pot of hot chocolate and an  interesting looking assortment of cups on a tray. Some of them were made  of porcelain, glass or crystal. A number of them looked expensive and  elaborate, while others were more plain. 

The professor invited his guests to help themselves and when each had  made their choice, he said: ‘Did you notice that every one of you went  for the expensive looking cups and that left behind the plain and cheap  ones? Although it’s normal that you want only the best for yourselves  and your dependants, to me it is a pointer to the source of the troubles  you are busily creating. 

‘Consider for a moment whether a cup from which you are drinking can add  anything to the quality of the beverage it holds? Now, imagine that the  cup is the outer world of appearances and the drink represents you,  your inner being and the quality of life you are leading at any given  moment. The glamour of the outside has nothing to do with the quality of  the beverage. As a matter of fact, the two are frequently diametrically  opposed. As a result, one fine day, even though it has been prepared  with the same exquisite recipe, the drink that once deeply satisfied you  begins to taste insipid. Strangely enough, each time you partake of  another one you are a bit more disgruntled and sad. Increasingly a  feeling of: ‘There’s got to be more to life than this!’ creeps over you  and makes you shiver inwardly. 

‘Every one of you for some time has been going through the midlife  crisis. You have reached the developmental point when the higher aspects  of your nature are beginning to move into the foreground of your  perception. From the subconscious level they are knocking every more  strongly at the door of your earthly consciousness. Your spirit and soul  are calling for your attention because so far their interests have been  neglected or maybe completely overlooked by your earthly self. It’s  your higher nature that is sad and disappointed about having been  neglected by you for such a long time. I believe that this is the  underlying reason for your feelings of dissatisfaction.’

The professor had read somewhere that the scientists Isaac Newton and  Albert Einstein had seriously studied astrology. Because of people’s  prejudices against this subject at their time, the men thought it best  to do this secretly so as not to interfere with the credibility of their  scientific work. If two such outstanding minds became seriously  interested in astrology, there has to be a great deal more to it than  horoscopes and fortunetelling, the professor had thought. So, when his  retirement came round, he took a closer look at the Divine science and  it did not take long until he also became fascinated by it.When his guest had finished their drink,  the professor continued: ‘As some of you know, I have taken up the  study of astrology in my retirement. Are you interested to find out what  it might be able to tell you about your present life situation?’ All  nodded in agreement, so he continued: ‘Each one of you belongs to the  age group 38-45. Therefore, all of you are currently occupied with  working your way through the midlife crisis. Astrologically, this is  known as the Uranus Opposition and that can be exceedingly trying times  for anyone. It’s a time when we become restless and maybe disenchanted  with what we have achieved up to that point, so that at times we begin  to ask ourselves: ‘Is this all there is to life, nothing but struggling  and striving? There must be better way of living and being.’ 

‘This is happening because hitherto undiscovered gifts and talents we  developed in other lifetimes and brought with us into this one, so they  could be practised and worked on some more and polished to a high sheen.  There could be issues that have been put on the back boiler because of  other more urgent things demanding our attention. They are now likely to  push themselves into the foreground, demanding to be considered and/or  resolved, at last. To enable us and our lives to move forward some  difficult decisions may have to be made. The only way of rendering  things less stressful for ourselves, as I know from first hand  experience, is by regularly taking stock as we move through our lives.  It is unwise to allow unresolved matters to fester away, until one of  the special events in our lives is upon us and forces them to a head. 

‘Uranus is one of the outer or generation planets. They carry this name  because they move exceedingly slow and their energies influence whole  generations in a similar manner. When Uranus in the Heavens has moved to  the halfway position between the place it occupied in our birthchart  and where it is now, we speak of the Uranus opposition. The completion  of this transit stretches over several years, and marks an important  part of every soul’s maturing process in its personal evolution for its  present lifetime. Most people experience the influence of their  opposition most strongly from between the ages of 38-45, but in some  cases this may be extended for several years in both directions. Every  soul in its late thirties and early forties eventually reaches this  significant turning point. At this special time the Universe presents it  with many opportunities for releasing the past and making progress with  taking possession of its true and authentic spirit self. 

‘The Uranus opposition may cause a great deal of disruption in our  lives, especially for those who thus far have insufficiently attended to  their inner development and the needs of their spirit. The  after-effects of the Uranus opposition can in that case affect their  lives profoundly for some years to come. It is not for nothing that this  time of life carries the name of midlife crisis. Under its influence  people may suddenly feel inclined to make some truly drastic and  dramatic lifestyle changes. And if you feel increasingly that something  is wrong with you and your life, you are receiving signals from your  inner self that some part of you is trying to break through that thus  far has been neglected by you. Don’t ignore these signs if you wish to  remain healthy and make some progress on your evolutionary pathway, of  which you may also become more aware at present. 

‘When things get rough, reassure yourself: ‘This too will pass!’ because  it surely will. I don’t want to bore you with too many details here,  but if you follow the link below, you can find out more.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘38/45 Midlife Crisis - The Uranus Opposition’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Learning To Trust
*_
_*




*_​We  are in this life to re-learn to trust the Highest forces of life. Hand  in hand with God and the Angels we need to walk wherever they may wish  to guide us on our way up the spiritual mountain and back home into our  true nature. The Angels rejoice and celebrate each time another  earthling requests their guidance and reassurance. They have always been  providing for every one of our needs and are particularly happy to take  care of this one.

The Universal Forces love all of us equally.  No-one has ever been or will be forgotten and left out of the  evolutionary process. It’s impossible and even the seemingly smallest  and least important ones in our midst are of significance. Every small  effort anyone makes to reduce their own or someone else’s suffering  reduces the burden of the miseries of our whole world. Everybody’s  contribution to the healing of humankind is of great value and  everything counts, for as one of us heals our whole world does the same.  And the more we, through our continued efforts, evolve into ever  clearer channels for God’s healing energies, the more they can flow  through us to wherever they are required and that on all levels of life.

No-one  needs to be helpless when confronted with the suffering that still is  in our world, although it often feels that way. At times like that I  find it helpful to remind myself that whatever is happening can only do  so as a vital part of the God’s great plan of life, otherwise it would  be unnecessary. Therefore, the events must be teaching some or even all  of us some invaluable lessons. Our prayers and devotions, and when we  put the spiritual knowledge we are finding to practical use in all daily  encounters, empower us to make a real difference. At the same time we  are doing our best to restore the balance of our own spiritual account,  that of the group we are presently part of and also our whole world.

Through  this work the inner light of the living God within our own heart wakes  up from its slumber. From there it begins to radiate into every soul we  encounter and we thus fulfil our duty of assisting the re-alignment of  our own energies and those of our world with the Highest Forces of life.  If that sounds too scary to you, rest assured that we are never alone  in any of our endeavours and that truly there is nothing to fear. The  way will always be shown by the loving hands that are reaching from the  Heavens to the Earth, i.e. from the highest levels of life to us  earthlings. For a long time they have been waiting for you and me to  grasp them and start working with them. If you are not already doing  this, why not have a go now?

One of the most significant steps  forward on our thousand mile evolutionary journey is the willingness to  help ourselves, but at the same time not be unwilling to seek assistance  not only from above but also from those around us. When our inner  guidance responds to it positively, it is safe to follow good advice  whatever its origin may be. As ever, the best part of any journey is not  the getting there, but the interesting people one meets, the many  things one learns along the way and the wisdom one finds.

As far  as joining groups is concerned, if we join one with people who suffer  from the same affliction as we do, in due course we shall be able to  share the wisdom we are gaining along the way with them. If they are not  yet as spiritually aware and receptive to the higher and highest levels  of life as we are, our belief in them may have a beneficial influence  on building up their faith and trust in the goodness of the life that  God has created for us.

This, however, does not come easily to  human beings who, in the course of many lifetimes, time and again  experienced the ‘slings and arrows of outrageous fortune’, as  Shakespeare described our earthly condition in ‘Hamlet’. Trusting does  not seem to come naturally to anyone for that reason, and if you are  anything like me, it will take a long time until you have mastered this  lesson. I am still working on it.

Trusting implicitly our Highest  Self’s guidance is clearly the most important and therefore also the  hardest lesson of our earthly existence. All we can do is endure the  difficult and traumatic times in our lives as bravely and patiently as  we can. This becomes easier when we rest safely in the knowledge that we  are being taught a vital lesson and that our suffering pays some of our  karmic debts. Besides, that’s the only way of finding out that first  it’s possible to survive things and come through; second that our ‘luck’  will turn and things get better in the end; and third that help will  always appear somehow when our need is greatest and that at times  through the least expected channels.

Whenever someone is in  distress, I instinctively reach out and offer a helping hand. When this  has become not our second but first reaction, only then are we true to  our higher nature. When we follow the instinctive response of our  Highest Self rather than the urge of our lower earthly nature to turn  away, our progress on the great wheel of fortune that is this life  speeds up considerably.

Any small kindness is valuable and counts  spiritually. Sometimes nothing can be done except giving a person in  distress a friendly smile, some kind words of encouragement and comfort,  a shoulder to cry on and/or a hug. When the recipient is lifted and  helped above their present situation, even if only in a small way, the  law of Karma sees to it that our kindness some day in some form or  another returns to us. Hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters  of life does return. It means that help will surely come when we require  some. It may not happen through the people we once helped. In fact, it  hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite magically and  only seemingly out of the blue.
The folks who look the happiest,
Who always seem so bright,
With smiles upon their faces
And feet that seem so light,
Are not necessarily the ones
Who always lived in the Sun.

They just faced
Their inner darkness,
Conquered it and won!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’​ ​ * * *​

​
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Matter Of Attitude
*_





​ I once knew a man by the name of  Michael. He was one of those who manages to always be in a good mood and  has something positive to say about everything and everybody. Whenever  someone asked Michael how he was doing, he replied: ‘If I were any  better, I would be twins!’ He was a natural motivator and when one of  his employees was having a bad day, he drew their attention to the  importance of looking for the positive side of every experience. 

One day I asked Michael: ‘Nobody can be as positive as you are all the  time. How do you do it? Have you got some kind of a secret?’ He replied:  ‘It’s very simple really. Every morning I wake up I say to myself: ‘I  have two choices today. I can be in a good or a bad mood.’ I always go  for the first option because I know that each time something happens to  us, good and bad alike, we are presented with a choice. In the case of  unpleasant events, we can either look at ourselves as a victim of  circumstances and feel sorry for ourselves, or accept what comes and  make an effort to find out what the experience is trying to teach us and  what the Universe may wish to tell us through it. The same applies when  someone approaches us to complain about something. We can either go  along with their negative perception of life or point out to them that  there is a positive side to everything.’

‘It’s surely not that easy,’ I protested. ‘Oh yes, it is,’ Michael  replied. ‘Life is all about choices. When you extract the essence of any  situation, you will find that there is always some kind of a choice to  be made. For example, human behaviour is not compulsive, it is chosen.  Yes, God and the Angels are allowing us earthlings freedom of choice.  But the way I understand the matter is that this freedom merely consists  of deciding how we react to our experiences. The corollary of this is  that we can choose whether we allow other people to affect our moods.  Being in a good or a bad frame of mind depends on the choices we make.  As the captain of the boat of our lives, we are always the bottom line.  It is up to us to decide how we wish to conduct our lives.’ 

I reflected on what Michael had told me. Soon after I left the company  we both worked with at the time and started my own business. Although I  lost touch with the man, I was often reminded of his words when I had to  make some choices, instead of just reacting to life, the way I had done  in the past. 

Several years later, I heard that Michael had been involved in a serious  accident. He fell from a height of sixty feet of a communications  tower. After eighteen hours of surgery and weeks of intensive care, he  was sent home with some rods that had been placed in his back. 

I met him about six months later and when I asked him how he was, he  replied: ‘If I were any better, I’d be twins. Do you want to see my  scars?’ I declined his offer but asked him what had gone through his  mind, at the moment of the accident. ‘The first thing I thought of was  the wellbeing of my soon to be born daughter,’ he replied. ‘When I was  lying helpless on the ground, I remembered that in this situation too I  was allowed two choices. I realised that this was one of those moments  when I could choose to live or die. I chose life.’ 

‘Weren’t you scared? Did you lose consciousness?’ I asked. Michael  replied: ‘Only for a while and the paramedics were great. They kept  telling me I was going to be fine and took me to the nearest hospital.  However, the expressions on the faces of the doctors and nurses there  told me that they thought I had no chance of survival. That’s when I  realised it was time for some action. So, when one of the nurses asked  me whether I was allergic to anything, I replied: ‘Yes.’ All activity  stopped. They were waiting for my reply. Taking a deep breath, I said:  ‘Gravity’. Over their laughter, I told them: ‘I am not ready to die, I  want to live. Go ahead and do what you can for me.’ Then I asked God and  the Angels to guide their hands and they did. 

Michael did make it, thanks to the skill of those attending to him, his  positive approach to life and the power of prayer. He is living proof of  the importance of positive thinking and that with the help and will of  God and the Angels all things are possible. The way he handled the  situation was living proof that our approach to life matters more than  anything else in earthly life. This is because thinking is the most  potent instrument in the whole of Creation. Our thoughts create our  reality and a positive attitude towards life reveals our faith and trust  in the ultimate goodness of the gift of life the Universe has bestowed  upon us. 

A positive outlook acts like a powerful magnet that not only draws good  things towards us, but also people who in many different ways can help  us move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Whenever we  have worked our way through particularly difficult and traumatic times,  the way Michael did, it’s good to know that the Universal law of  compensation is activated and rewards us. This is particularly true when  we steadfastly hold on to our positive mind-set and do not forget to  give thanks for our life and all those who – unseen by earthly eyes –  are constantly beavering in the background, to keep us going, through  thick and thin alike.

There are two streams of consciousness in our world, a negative and a  positive one. It’s up to us to choose into which one we tune the  transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds. The positive stream  is an upwards moving spiral that attracts to us ever more of the good  things of our world and everything it contains. In contrast to this, the  negative stream moves those who take part in it in a downwards  direction. This is the realm of the whingers and moaners of our world,  who with the passing of time can no longer see anything good in anyone  or anything. As a result their picture of our world becomes increasingly  gloomy and with the passing of time takes them ever deeper into the  abyss of depression, until eventually nothing appears to be left to them  than putting an end to their misery by their own hands. 

The main contributors to the negative stream are the mass media. A chill  wind of fear spreads from what they are constantly bombarding us with.  Don’t pay attention to any of it. Refuse to be dragged down by anything  and anyone’s negativity by reminding yourself that at all times millions  and millions of good things are simultaneously taking place in our  world. The only reason why they don’t get published is that they neither  sell newspapers nor fill airtime on radio and TV. 

Do not allow the mass media to sweep you into the darkness of anxiety  and depression. Switch off and concentrate on that which is good, right  and beautiful in our world. There is plenty of it at all times. Focus on  it as much as possible and trust that in the background of life God and  the Angels are working very hard to make that which is ugly in our  world beautiful and all crooked corners straight. This knowledge makes  it easier to remain in the positive stream of consciousness. And that is  the best way for each one of us, on a daily basis, of doing something  constructive and helpful for our world and doing our share of  establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Positive Thinking’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nightingale’s Wisdom
*_




​ Throughout the whole of a midsummer  night a man had been listening to a nightingale’s song. He was so  delighted that the next night he set a trap for the bird and captured  it. ‘Now that I have caught thee,’ he cried, ‘thou shalt always sing for  me.’

‘We nightingales never sing in cages,’ replied the bird.

‘Then I shall eat thee,’ said the man. ‘I have been told that nightingales on toast are dainty morsels.’

‘Nay, kill me not,’ replied the nightingale. ‘If you let me free, I  shall tell thee three things that are worth far more than eating my poor  little body.’ 

The man was so intrigued that he released the bird. It flew to a branch of one of the surrounding trees and from there called: 

‘First: Never believe a captive’s promise.
‘Second: Keep what you have. 
‘And third: Sorrow not over what is lost forever.’

With that, the nightingale flew away.
A Fable by Aesop
ca. 620-564 B.C.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘And The Birds Were Singing’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nothing People
*_
​ _*




*_​ Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat and never pull an oar.

They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kills you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you.
They will not burn you, but fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what such people are?
They are the sins of omission folks,
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad.
They are standing still and stagnating
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
And because they never risk anything,
They can neither learn nor grow.

At least, the good keep trying
And the bad, in their own way, work just as hard.
It’s just that each is motivated by a different conviction.
Therefore, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Send me either a sinner or a saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If someone told them that they are in danger of
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would refuse to believe it.

Having the courage to make mistakes,
Willingly owning up to them
And looking for what they can teach us
Helps our consciousness to grow and expand.
This protects us against merely vegetating 
And becoming one of the nothing people.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Doing Our Best
*_
​ _*




*_
​  ‘It is neither the critic who counts  nor the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where  the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those  who are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat  and blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and  again, because there is no effort without it. But still they are  striving to do their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These  people are spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end  they will know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their  endeavours fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly.  Therefore, their place will never be with cold and timid souls who are  unfamiliar with victory and defeat.’ In every one of our earthly  endeavours let’s never forget that only if we do our best can God and  the Angels do the rest. 
Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Impossible Dream
*_
​ _*




*_​ To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

From ‘The Sun In Scorpio’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Doing The Right Things*







People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred.
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your spiritual family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them.
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Optimist’s Creed
*_
_*



*_

I see the good in all people and situations.
Even though it’s still invisible in many of us,
Because everybody is a spark of the Divine,
It is there nonetheless.
And because the law of life is love and evolution,
Everything that happens serves the wise higher purpose
Of moving us and our world forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That’s why seeing something good in everything
Is by no means foolishly optimistic.  
Spiritually it is realistic and sound
Because it helps to bring the good forth.

Life is basically very simple.
What we send into our world returns to us.
That’s why from now on I send nothing but love.
And because our thoughts create our reality,
My optimism is bound to come true in the end.
And so I think only of that which is good, right and beautiful
And strive to do my best at all times,
As in that case only more of the same can return to me.

I talk health, happiness and prosperity
With everyone I meet and
My faith in the basic goodness of life
Is growing so strong that nothing
Can shake it and disturb my peace of mind.

I promise myself to present a cheerful face to our world
At all times and greet everyone with a smile,
Even when I don’t really feel like it.
And I dedicate so much time on improving
My own character that will be no time left
For sitting in judgement over others
And criticising them.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Abbey_S

Just keep swimming!  : )


----------



## Aquarius

Keep on keeping on - and all will be well in the end.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Things That Cannot Be Recovered
*_







Stones that have been thrown
Can sometimes be retrieved,
But not thoughts once they have left our mind,
Words when they have been spoken,
Opportunities that have been missed
And time that has been lost.

​We  are responsible for every one of our thoughts and words. They leave an  impression on the ethers and join either a positive or negative stream  to create something. None of them can ever be taken back, especially not  unkind and unloving words that are thoughtlessly spoken. They add  themselves to the stream of thoughts of this nature and because all life  moves in vast circles and everything eventually has to return to its  sender, at some time or another find their way back to us with increased  strength. Aware of this, wise ones guard their tongues most carefully  and get their minds into gear before saying anything.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of Wisdom*_

_*



*_

There was an old owl who lived in an oak.
The more it heard, the less it spoke and
The less it spoke, the more it heard.
Why can’t people behave a bit more
Like this wise old bird?

Ah yes, but wait a moment!
In my view, anyone who heeds 
What’s been said in the previous item
Has the potential of turning into someone
Who is as wise as a whole tree full of owls,
Much wiser than the old owl could ever hope to be.

Edward H. Richards
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Yesterday And Tomorrow
*_
​ _*



*_ 

Have you ever considered that 
It is only ever now,
That yesterday and tomorrow 
Are part of the illusions of earthly life,
Where the past is called history and
The future will always be a mystery?
Every moment we are here in the now is a gift.
That’s why we call it the present.

Eternity is not something we have to wait for,
It’s here and now. 
Every second of our earthly existence is part of Eternity,
So let’s not waste and fritter it away.
If we’ve had enough of the test and trials of earthly life
And would like to move on to teachings of a higher nature,
We need to do our best to develop our Christ nature 
By bringing forth the best within us and
Humbly seeking to serve the Highest.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Golden Box 
*_
​ _*




*_​ Some time ago, a mother punished her  small daughter for using a roll of expensive gold wrapping paper, which  she had bought for a special purpose. As the family was very poor, the  mother was even more upset when she discovered that the child had used  the paper for decorating a box she was going to lay under the Christmas  tree. 

When the little girl brought the box to her mother on Christmas morning  and said: ‘This is for you, mummy,’ the mother was embarrassed by her  earlier over-reaction. However, her anger flared up again when she  discovered that the box was empty. Harshly she spoke to her daughter:  ‘Don’t you know, young lady, when you give someone a present, there’s  supposed to be something inside the package?’ With tears in her eyes the  little girl replied: ‘Oh, but mummy, the box isn’t empty! It’s filled  with kisses that I blew into it until it was full. You can’t see them,  but they are there.’ 

Ashamed of her thoughtlessness, the mother hugged her little girl and  asked her forgiveness. A short time later the child died in an accident  and the mother kept the golden box by her bed. Whenever she was  discouraged or had to face something difficult, she opened the box and  took from it one of her little girl’s kisses and thought of the love  that had brought it into being. That somehow provided her with renewed  courage and strength.

In a very real sense, each one of us has been given a golden box that is  filled with the love and affection of our family and friends as well as  God and the Angels, and our other spirit guides and helpers. There is  no more precious possession anyone could have than one of these boxes,  even though they are invisible. 
Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Fruit Grown On The Tree Of Life
*_
_*




*_
​•     When one door of happiness closes, another one is usually ready to  open. But if we look too long at the door that has closed, we are in  danger of being unable to notice the one that is waiting to open for us.

•     The love and wisdom of the Great Mother knows when to give and  withhold. Through withholding the Universal life forces are teaching  humankind the value of things. The most painful lessons are the best  learnt. One never forgets them.

•    The best friends are those  with whom one can sit without saying a word and then walking away with a  feeling of having had the best conversation ever.

•    Always  try to put yourself in the other person’s shoes. If it feels that  something could hurt you, it is likely to do the same to the other  person.

•    Every day do something good for someone, even if it’s just leaving them alone and allowing them to be.

•     A smile costs nothing and yet it has the power of lightening up a dark  day. Let’s seek the company of those who make our hearts and souls  smile.

•    We are in this life so that we may learn to love  God’s way and that means loving wisely, so let’s accept that giving  someone all our love is by no means an assurance that they will love us  back. The love we seek to develop loves for its own sake and without  expecting anything in return. Why not just love people and wait to see  whether our love can light the candle of love in their hearts? If not,  be content that they have been teaching you how to love – that’s wisdom!

•     Appreciate and value the people who touched your life when you went  through particularly difficult phases of your earthly development.

•     Don’t go for looks, they can deceive and with the passing of time fade  away. And do not chase after material wealth because that can disappear  much quicker. Seek the company of people with inner beauty and spiritual  wealth they are willing to share it with you. Listen to your inner  guidance whether their truth could also become yours. Such gifts are  priceless because they are the only ones we are allowed to take with us  into Eternity. No-one will ever try to take them from us. Spiritual  wealth is the only thing that’s worth acquiring in earthly life. The  more of it we accumulate, the closer we come to no longer requiring  further lifetimes on this plane.

•    Hope for enough happiness  to make you sweet; trials to make you strong; sorrows to remind you that  you are a human being on an evolutionary pathway of life; and hope to  find true everlasting happiness, in spite of the tests and trials that  are sure to come everybody’s way in earthly life.

•    When we  entered into our present lifetime, we were crying while everyone around  us was smiling. But when we die we are going to be the smiling one  because we are returning to the spirit realm, our true home. If those  around us during the time of our physical death knew what’s really  happening to us, they too would be smiling and be happy for us. They’d  be looking forward to the moment when they will be joining us in the  greater beauty and freedom of our other world.

•    But wherever  we may find ourselves, in this world or the spirit realm, let’s enjoy  the gift of the life we have been given and try to make the most of  everything that is on offer.
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Memo From God
*_
​ _*




*_​ This is God speaking. Just a quick note  to remind you that today, the same as every day, I am waiting to help  you handle any kind of problem you may encounter, even though I am  unwilling to do the work for you. If I did, you would not learn anything  and your consciousness could not expand with wisdom and truth. That’s  why I only assist those who are willing to help themselves. I am the  wise one, the living God within you, who knows the answers to all your  questions and knows the way that is right for you in any given moment. I  cannot save and redeem anyone. You alone can do this and each has to do  it for themselves, because you are responsible for yourself, every  thought, word and action and ultimately also for the state of your  world.

Nonetheless, whatever your endeavours may be, attend to them with a  happy heart and let nothing spoil your day, as My Angels and I are  constantly with you. We never leave you. We are as much part of you as  you are of us. That’s why we could not desert you if we wanted to, which  of course we do not. In your mind create yourself a spot called  ‘something for God to attend to’. And whenever life confronts you with  situations that you find too difficult or hard to handle on your own,  place them into it and leave things to the Angels and Me. We attend to  everything, but in My time and not yours. With our help any kind of  problem can be overcome and resolved. 

Once you have placed something into this spot, do not hold onto it by  worrying about it. The way will be shown and the answers you are seeking  will come to you intuitively. Suddenly you will know and everything  comes clear in your mind. That’s how the Angels and I have always tried  to communicate with you through the innermost world of your feelings,  where we dwell. We are the small still voice of your conscience and from  now on let us show you how to go about everything. This sets you free  to focus on the many wondrous and magical things that are a natural part  of your earthly existence. 

If you decide to share this with your friends, I thank you for it. You  could be touching their lives in ways you will never be aware of, for I  work in mysterious and beautiful ways. And now, a blessed day to you, My  beloved child of the Earth. 
With love – God,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Sublime And Essential Things
*_
​ _*




*_​ In the fullness of time every human  being evolves into a healer, lightbringer and Christed one in their own  right. When we are sharing with those around us some of the spiritual  knowledge we have gathered along the pathway of our life, we are playing  this part. This way of spreading the light of God’s wisdom and truth  feeds into the good and positive stream of consciousness of our world  and at the same time disperses more of our race’s darkness of ignorance.  Through such actions the stream grows ever more radiant and powerful.  Gradually it absorbs more and more of the shadowy areas in the  individual and collective consciousness of our world into itself and  transmutes them into blessing and healing energies that flow into  everything that exists in our world and from there into the whole of  Creation. 

The following is the essence of advice from the Mexican poet, A. Nervo,  when it comes to sharing our knowledge: ‘About sublime and essential  things do not talk to all, but seek the level of those you converse  with, so as not to humble or distress anyone. When with the frivolous,  be as frivolous as they are, gently dropping a petal from the flower of  your dreams into their cup of frivolity. If they are not ready for it,  be on your way smilingly, because you know that they will come to what  you have found in their own time. Should someone pick up your petal,  examine it and inhale its fragrance, carefully and discreetly allow them  a few more glimpses of what grows in your magic inner garden. Tell them  of the invisible Divinity that surrounds and penetrates everything.  Maybe thoughts and feelings of love will enter their minds, to act as a  key and an ‘open Sesame’ of the door to the only true freedom there is  for humankind: spiritual freedom!’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Friendship?
*_
​ _*




*_​ Friendship is a harmony
Of companionship and sharing
That joins people 
Heart to heart.

In its warmth and brightness
Friends enjoy good times together
And sweet memories to relive
When they’re apart.

Friendship is the realm of
Sympathy and understanding,
In which friends reveal their fondest
Dreams to each other. 

With its soft and gentle beauty,
Friendship unions brings contentment
And enrich our life with a renewal
Of love and hope, faith and trust
That life is good, after all.

Catherine Drummond
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Who Is A Truly Caring Friend?
*_
_*




*_​ Aquarius is the sign of transformation  and transmutation, friendship and kinship with all life. This means that  the energies are now right for converting all our relationships into  friendships. And when you take a closer look at the people in your life  to see which one means most to you, it is sure to be those who refuse to  give advice and try to find solutions or cures for your pain, they  simply share it. God’s light shines through them and their mere presence  and words of comfort flow from their warm and tender hearts, touching  and healing your wounds.

Truly caring friends are silent in the moments of our despair and  confusion. They stay with us in hours of grief, bereavement and  loneliness, just being there for us and content with not knowing how to  cure and heal our body and soul’s wounds. The presence of such friends  helps us to face and deal with the human predicament of powerlessness  before the great issues, like life and death. The living God within such  people touches the wounded part of those who are suffering.  Unhesitatingly they give of themselves by taking time to comfort and be  there for us. It makes no difference if they are thousands of miles  away. They make time available for writing a letter, sent by email these  days. The blessing and healing power of the Highest flows through their  words, comforts the sufferer by bringing new hope and trust in the  goodness of the life that has been given to us. 

The way these friends behave shows us how God and the Angels embrace all  human souls when they are in distress with total and unconditional  love, acceptance and compassion. The power of love that is their only  motivation is also in us. To show it, all we have to do is approach  those who are suffering with simple human kind-heartedness and  friendliness, consideration and respect. That’s how in all human  relationships the alchemy of love can take place and transform the base  metal of even the most difficult connection into the pure gold of a  truly caring friendship.

Our Highest Self is the friend who dwells in the innermost core of our  being and who loves us the way we always yearned to be loved, totally  and unconditionally, deeply caring and never judging us, merely loving  and accepting us just the way we are. To paraphrase the words of the  Bible’s St. John 14:16-17: ‘The Great Father/Mother of all life has  given each one of you a true comforter who is never going to leave you.  It is the spirit of truth, although it is part of you the earthly self  for a long time fails to recognise it because it cannot be seen with  purely earthly vision. Therefore, the small self does not know of its  existence. But for each one of you there eventually comes the moment of  awakening when you realise that you do know the comforter promised of  old, that S/He abides with you and is part of you.’ 

Love is the law of life. Love and friendship are God’s true nature and  our own. This is the kind of love that gives of itself freely and  willingly to all Its creations, asking for nothing in return. The Divine  spark in every human heart is part of this pure love. Before it ever  emerged from the heartmind of God it has been accompanied by this love  and forever will be. This truly caring comforter and friend never leaves  us and stays with us forever. Through thick and thin, good and evil  alike the Heavenly companion walks with its small earthly counterpart,  taking part in all its explorations, looking after it and caring for it  in all Eternity. Waiting to be called upon, at any time this higher part  of our being is willing to guide us safely through anything that yet  has to come our way. And each time one of us acts as a truly caring  friend towards another, human and animal alike, God’s kingdom on the  Earth is established that bit more firmly. 
Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For the gift of our relationships.
Please show us how to lift each one of them, 
Especially the difficult ones, 
Onto the highest level of friendship 
Where nothing but total and unconditional 
Love and acceptance exist. 
In the name of love we ask this,
Your true name and ours.

Amen
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Friends
*_
​ 




​ True friends are always there for us.
The only thing they want
Is that we should be ourselves.
Because they understand that we all have 
Everything within, good and evil alike,
It feels safe with them
To reveal the very depths of our heart.

Such friends are like the shade of 
A great tree in the noonday heat
Or a home port with our country’s flag flying,
When we reach the end of a long journey.
In the trouble and strife of Earth life
They are impregnable citadels of refuge. 

Whenever they reach for our hand, 
They touch our hearts and help our souls to heal.
Their belief in us restores our faith 
In the basic goodness of our existence.
The presence of the Divine shines through
Their kindness and compassion.
This restores our faith in human nature 
And reassures us that it’s a good Universe 
In which we live, after all.

Aware of the higher purpose of Earth life
And conducting their lives by the Universal laws,
Friends of this calibre never stab us in the back or betray us.
They are spiritual oases in the desert of earthly existence,
Antidotes to despair, elixirs of hope 
And tonics against depression.

They will be our friends in all Eternity.
From the world of light they will still be our friends,
Guiding and supporting us as best they can.
Responding to their friendship,
Unstintingly and without reluctance,
Is the most natural thing in the world.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## bobo

Ambience :hi:


----------



## Aquarius

Thank you for sharing this video with us. Oh yes, I remember the Seekers and also the New Seekers very well and this song, too. What a lovely trip down memory lane.

God bless and keep the good work up.

With love - Aquarius 

:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:​


----------



## Aquarius

The Seeker's 'When The Stars Begin To Fall' is their version of the well known traditional:

[video=youtube;qkF2VYouoj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkF2VYouoj0[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

When the Seekers group split up, a new one was formed by the name of 'The New Seekers'.
One of my all-time favourite songs is the following:

[video=youtube;Jg22W6oro-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg22W6oro-U[/video]​


----------



## bobo

Sorry, not for me - too sweety sweet (they're just performers, and too young to be of any interest) - no authencity and force


----------



## Aquarius

Naturally, but then the same applies to the song 'When The Stars Begin To Fall'.


----------



## Aquarius

_*When You Are With Someone
*_
​ 




​ When you are with someone
Who makes you smile
And helps you see,
How good and beautiful life
Can really be.

When you are with someone
Who has warmth to share
And kindness to extend,
A person who really wants to know you,
Then you know you have found a friend.

When you are with someone
Who cares about
The things you try to do,
Someone you can confide
Your deepest thoughts and feelings to,

When you are with someone
You can trust and
Never need to pretend,
Someone who helps you know yourself,

Then you know you’re with a friend.

Edward J. Wright
Edited by Aquarius ​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Gift Of Love
*_
​ 





​ God gave us a great treasure
Of immense and untold worth,
That brings a touch of Heaven
To every lifetime on Earth.

​ An Angel from above,
Guided us to find each other
And blessed us with the gift
Of friendship and of love.

​ Emily Matthew
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Little Gifts
*_
​ 





​ It’s the little gifts of friendship
That always mean so much.
The little notes and occasional calls
That keep good friends in touch.

The quiet understanding
And laughter shared by two.
Small deeds of thoughtfulness
That friends so often do.

The little gifts of friendship
Are the kind and caring ways,
The sharing of good things 
That brings joy to ordinary days.

And what a world of happiness
These little gifts can bring,
Adding to our chest of treasury
Of fond remembering.

Catherine Drummond
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is A Friend?
*_
​ 




​ A friend is an attitude within you,
A talk you can always continue,
A feeling you have known for a while,
A thought that sparks an inner smile.

A friend is someone you hold dear,
Who may travel far, yet in spirit stays near,
Whose presence sets your soul free
With its love of truth and honesty.

A friend shares your joys and tears,
And helps you overcome your fears,
Accepts your strengths and weakness, too,
Who doesn’t allow anything to dull your friendship’s hue.

A friend walks life’s miles with you
And you share values that are sound and true.
Though your paths sometimes drifts apart,
A true friendship never leaves your heart.

Bruce B. Wilmer
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Birthday Wishes For A Friend
*_
​ _*




*_​ May the blessings of soft and gentle rain
Fall upon your spirit and soul,
To help the flowers of kind and loving thoughts
Grow in your heart and flow from there into our world.

May God’s blessing and healing power 
Be contained in every drop of rain that falls,
To cleanse and purify your spirit and soul, 
And through you the whole human race.

When it stops raining,
May nothing be left behind but a shining pool
That reflects the goodness of the Heavens 
And the radiance of the Christ Star’s Light.

Many happy returns of the day. 
With all my love and best wishes.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Words Of Wisdom About Friendship
*_




​ A true friend is one who walks in 
When the rest of the world has walked out.

​ Walter Winchell

* * *

A true friend knows the song of our heart and soul
And sings it to us each time our memory fails.

​ Anon.

* * *

Nothing but Heaven is better than a friend 
Who cares and truly is a friend.

​ Plautus c. 254 – c. 184 BC

* * *

There’s no need to change our perception of the 
Meaning of friendship when one grasps 
That friends need to evolve and change, 
The same as we do.

​ Anon.

* * *

No matter how good a friend someone is, 
They are likely to hurt us once in a while. 
Unless we are willing to forgive, 
Even the best friendship is bound to die.

​ Anon.

* * *

True friendships continue to grow, 
Especially when long distances come between friends. 
Everything that is beautiful and true, 
Good and right is of God.
That’s why it never goes away or dies.

​ Anon.

* * *

Happiness keeps us sweet, 
Trials keep us strong, 
Sorrows keep us human, 
Failures keep us humble, 
Success keeps us glowing, 
And friends keep us going.

​ Anon.

* * *

Friendship isn’t a big thing.
Its many little ones.

​ Anon.

* * *​ ‘One of the tasks of true friendship is  to listen compassionately and creatively to hidden silences. Often  secrets are not revealed in words but are concealed in the silence  between the words or in the depths of what is unspoken between two  people.’

John O’Donohue in ‘Anam Cara: A Book of Celtic Wisdom’

* * *

​‘When we honestly ask  ourselves which people in our lives mean the most to us, we often find  that it is those who, instead of giving advice, offering solutions or  cures, have chosen rather to share our pain and touch our wounds with a  warm and tender hand. The friend who can be silent with us in a moment  of despair or confusion, who can stay with us in an hour of grief and  bereavement, who can tolerate not knowing, not curing, not healing and  face with us the reality of our powerlessness, that is a friend who  cares.’

 From Henri J.M. Nouwen 
‘The Road to Daybreak – A Spiritual Journey’

* * *

​ True friendships last beyond our present  earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go and bring them  with us, should another incarnation become necessary. They will then be  part of our support system. That’s why there is every reason to nurture  our human relationships and look after them, right here and now.  Spiritually it is desirable that we should make every effort to  transform even the most difficult and traumatic relationships into bonds  of friendship and love. True love is an eternal link between two souls,  who will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they may  meet again.

 From ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’

* * *

​ Knowing that all of us are siblings in  the vast human family, how could I have something against anyone? All of  us are like children at school and performers on the vast stage of  life. The daily drama of human life in physicality is acted out to help  us learn from each other. Through this we grow in wisdom and  understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life.  As a result our consciousness expands and that is the main purpose of  our existence. 

In truth, there are no enemies in this world, only teachers and friends  who are showing us how we no longer want to be. We all have everything  within and because we are magnetic beings, we attract that which we  ourselves are into our lives, so that we should learn from it. In the  case of negative characteristics, this enables us to work on overcoming  them.

 From ‘Go Forward And Sin No More’

* * *

The finest place to be is in someone’s thoughts.
The safest place to be is in someone’s prayers
And the best place to be is in God’s loving hands.
You are in all three.

Anon. 

Take care and God bless, dear Friends.
With love and light,
Aquarius

​    * * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Time
*_
​ 




​ Time is too slow for those who wait,
Too swift for those who fear,
Too long for those who grieve,
Too short for those who rejoice,
But for wise ones who truly love,
Love knows no boundaries and time
And lasts in all Eternity

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Be True To Yourself
*
​ _*




*_​ Whenever the mind of our small earthly  self – or someone in our environment – tries to convince us that we are a  small, useless and worthless human specimen, it is good and right to  take the part of our Highest or God Self and reply: ‘That’s what you  think, but you are wrong. It’s not that you are lying to me. Your belief  is a false one and you are merely saying such things because you do not  yet understand your own true nature and the purpose and meaning of our  earthly existence.’ 

The truth of the matter is that every one of us in their own way is a  special and unique being, who is precious and loved beyond compare. In  the entire history of the whole of Creation there has never been and  never will be another being quite like me. My eyes, hands, hair,  handwriting, smile, voice and mind are unique to me. No-one walks,  talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way I do. Nobody can  paint my brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as I have for food,  music, dance and other artistic endeavours. Nobody can perceive things  quite the way I do and no-one can feel my feelings. And there has never  been someone who laughs exactly the way I do, and what makes me laugh or  cry can have quite a different effect on someone else. Extract from ‘You Are Special’ – see link at the end.

•    ‘In a world that is trying to make you like everyone else, being yourself is the greatest challenge of all.’

•    ‘If you don’t like my words, don’t listen. If you don’t like my  appearance, don’t look. If you don’t like my actions, turn your head.  It’s as simple as that.’ 

•    ‘If God had wanted me otherwise, He would have created me that way.’ Goethe

•    ‘This is who I am. Nobody said you had to like it.’

•    ‘Conduct your life the way you want to live it. Don’t allow others to live it for you.’ 

•    ‘I never wanted to be different. I just wanted to be me.’

•    ‘The only freedom in our world lies in being ourselves.’

•    ‘Enjoy who you are and refuse to dislike yourself for what you are not.’

•    ‘Always be a first-rate version of yourself, rather than a second-rate version of someone else.’ Judy Garland

•    ‘It’s better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation.’ Herman Melville

•    ‘I was once afraid of people saying: ‘Who does she think she is?’  Now I have the courage to say: ‘This is who I am.’ Oprah Winfrey

•    ‘If you care about what other people think, you make yourself their prisoner.’ Lao Tzu

•    ‘You wouldn’t worry so much about what others think of you if you realised how seldom they do.’ Eleanor Roosevelt

•    ‘Most people’s thoughts are someone else’s opinions, their lives a mimicry and their passions a quotation.’ Oscar Wilde

•    ‘There are few in our world who know how to see with their own eyes and feel with their own hearts.’ Albert Einstein

•    Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, no less than the  trees and the stars, that we all have a right to be here, because  everybody has their particular lessons to learn, and that – whether we  are aware of it or not – the great Universal plan rests safely in God’s  hands and is unfolding as it should. From ‘Desiderata’ – see link below.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Desiderata’

​ * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Joy Of Being Yourself
*_
_*




*_
To truly be myself and you yourself,
It is essential that I do my thing
And you do yours.
We are not in this world
To imitate each other or live up
To someone else’s expectations.

You are you and I am I.
If, whenever we meet,
We can love and accept each other,
Just the way we are,
We truly are friends and that is beautiful.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams
*_






Relationships are like birds.
If we hold them too tightly, they die.
If we hold them loosely, they fly.
But if we nurture and care for them,
So that love can grow between people,
They do not end with anyone’s death,
But are with us, quite literally, forever.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Living Wisely And In Hope
*





​ Everything in the whole of Creation is  in relationship with everything else. And if we long for peace in our  world, we have to start with ourselves and seriously work on creating  peaceful and harmonious relationships with everyone who comes into our  orbit. This applies as much to national and international relationships  between the peoples of our world as to our individual connections. And  if we wish to draw more loving relationships towards us, we first have  to become a kinder and more loving person ourselves. In this section you  are going to find many ideas and tips that will help you to build  happier and more harmonious relationships, in fact the relationships of  your dreams that quite literally will last forever. 

The same is required for the healing of the relationship with ourselves,  the most difficult one of all, and also with God *. The latter is aided  by an increasing understanding of the Universal laws, God’s laws, that  one of the main laws of life is evolution and that nothing in the whole  of Creation is ever withdrawn or wasted. Everything is recycled time and  again and slowly but surely evolves into an ever higher and more  beautiful life-form. As we ourselves move onwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, we too evolve into a higher and more  beautiful manifestation of life and begin to notice how this is  happening not only to all life and lifeforms of our world *, but  throughout the whole of Creation.

All life in the whole of Creation is subject to the Universal laws –  naturally are also at work in human relationships. The same as we  ourselves do, our relationships grow from the smallest and most  primitive beginnings into ever more sophisticated forms. As always,  nothing can manifest itself in the world around us that we did not first  create on the inner level of our being. And the things we long for  because they are still missing in our daily lives, like the peace and  harmony of well balanced relationships, can only come about in this  manner. The ideal world of our dreams with happy and mutually satisfying  relationships cannot happen on their own. We have to do our share of  making such visions a reality in earthly life by conducting our lives  accordingly and so bring the Heavens down to the Earth. 

Good relationships never did just happen or fall from the Heavens. *  They have to be created by us and worked on, sometimes very hard.  Everybody who comes into our life is a gift from the Universe to assist  us with getting to know ourselves and the qualities that are in us and  ultimately to teach us how to conduct our lives with great care and  learn how to love wisely. This requires the setting of boundaries.  Within them we sometimes need to be firm and insist on that which our  inner guidance through the world of our feelings and our heart tells us  is right for us at any given moment. At the same time we need to be  willing to bend before the wind of life by listening to others and  trying to accommodate their needs whenever a compromise can smooth the  way forward. 

As love is our true nature and the first law of the Universe, may our  soul’s longing and yearning for more love and peace in our lives be our  vision and guiding star. Wisdom and love, patience and tolerance, tact  and diplomacy in equal proportions are the most essential ingredients  required for creating good relationships and transmuting even the most  difficult ones into friendships that will be with us forever. During  lifetimes in Libra, the sign of relationships, marriage and  partnerships, ruled by Venus, the above named qualities are the gifts  that can be developed. They are by no means automatically bestowed upon  anyone. But even those who are in the process of learning to handle the  Venusian energies by being born into the two signs ruled by this planet,  earthy Taurus and airy Libra, remain dynamic beings who can only  attract into their lives that which they themselves are. *

Whatever characteristics we have developed in previous lifetimes, we  bring with us into our next one, thus complying with the evolutionary  law of life which demands that we work on and improve them. And because  our Highest Spirit Self is pulling us, that’s what all human beings are  instinctively aiming to do at all times, even though it may not always  look like that on the surface of life. The Sun in our birthchart shows  in which direction our Highest or God Self will be pulling us throughout  the whole of our present lifetime. The Sun’s sign and house position  provide pointers to our main life lessons, as well as the qualities that  are waiting to be developed and integrated into our character on our  soul’s slow and gradual way back into the wholeness and perfection that  is in God. 

As sparks of the Christ Spirit, the spiritual Sun beyond the Sun in the  sky above us, and integral parts of Its light, each one of us without  exception is walking this evolutionary pathway. At all times, the Great  Father/Mother of all life in this way is inexorably drawing each one of  us forwards and upwards, inviting, calling and coaxing us to come home  and be at one with Him/Her again, the way we once were. *

Aquarius is the sign in which the highest human hopes, dreams and  aspirations can be made a reality in earthly life. Now that its age is  with us, the dream of a better and more peaceful world is beginning to  come within the reach of humankind’s vision of the future. Knowing that  today’s thoughts are creating the realities of tomorrow, I visualise the  new Earth as a place where all live and work together harmoniously and  in which hunger and starvation, warfare and violence of any kind,  sickness and pain, and even death will no longer be known. 

The memory of such a world is deeply imprinted in every human soul,  because we once emerged from such a place. However, there were long  periods when we were still unaware of our true nature, the presence of  the Universal laws and the creative power of thought. * In our role as  co-creators with God and with the help of the thinking and behaviour  patterns of bygone days and ages each one of us did their share of  creating our world the way it is at present. That’s why all of us are  offered sufficient opportunities for making good and redeeming  ourselves. * 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Our Relationship With God’
•    ‘Good Relationships Don’t Grow On Trees’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘The Sun In Libra’
•    ‘The Saviour And Redeemer’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Sound Of God

*_




​ Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
You are in me and I am in You, we are one. 
There never has been any separation between us.
The idea of separateness was created by a false belief
That You are a force or being somewhere ‘out there’,
When in truth everything in the whole of Creation is 
A manifestation of You and Your infinite power, 
Wisdom and love. 

I hear and see You, 
I smell and taste You in everything that is. 
Your voice speaks to me
When the wind whispers in the trees 
And I listen to the sound of falling of rain,
The song of birds and the raucous calling of seagulls.
I hear your voice calling in the foghorn in the bay, 
The crashing of ocean waves hitting the shore
And the surf’s roaring,
But also in the rumble of distant traffic.
They are part of the great symphony of life 
You are tirelessly re-composing for us and our world.

In the wailing cry of each newborn child
I hear Your cry of joy for all human souls
Who have been released from their unconscious existence 
In the womb of time into Earth life,
Where for a time they will no longer be aware 
Of their true nature and origin.
Each newly born you grant the gift of another lifetime,
So it can move that bit closer 
To the radiance of Your consciousness
That eventually brings a renewed understanding
Of the purpose and meaning of our existence
To each one of us. 

In the last sighs of my companions,
Who are released from earthly life,
I listen to the joy of their returning to their true home
And the awareness of their Divinity and eternal reality.
At the same time I hear Your relief about another of us,
Who has fulfilled the purpose of their present lifetime and who, 
Hand in hand with the Angel of Death
Safely walks into the world of spirit and light,
Its true home.

I hear You in the voices of my brothers and sisters,
In their talking, laughing and singing,
As much as in their sobbing and weeping.
I listen to You in the murmurings of 
My own small still voice of conscience,
Who dwells in my heart and speaks to me 
Your words of wisdom, truth and love,
And who, whenever I feel frightened, lost and lonely, 
Reassures me and tells me what to do.

I hear Your voice 
In the barking of dogs and mewing of cats,
The blow of  a workman’s hammer,
And the whining of aircraft engines in the sky above me.
In them I recognise You looking with pride onto us,
Your beloved children of the Earth, 
How we, with the help of Your ideas
Are creating the technological wonders of our world.
Thanks and praise be to You
For the assistance You are constantly giving us,
To slowly but surely make our world 
Into a more beautiful and peaceful place.

Teach us how to use the gifts and talents 
You are so generously bestowing upon us,
Unselfishly and only for the highest good 
And the greatest joy of all life that shares
Mother Earth, the precious jewel, with us.
May Your Divine wisdom and truth
Help us to overcome the destructive urges of 
Humankind’s lower nature and shed our fears,
So that ever more of us rest securely
In the knowledge that the reigns for us and our world 
Have always rested safely in Your loving hands
And will forever continue to do so.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Peace Of The Elements
*_
​ 





​ Deep peace of the gentle Lake to you.
Deep peace of the flowing Air to you.
Deep peace of the quiet Earth to you.
Deep peace of the shining Stars to you.
Deep peace of the Son/Daughter of Peace to you.

A Celtic Blessing

​ Pachelbel’s Canon in D major​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Marriages
*_
​ _*



*_

Good and happy marriages
Don’t fall from the Heavens or just happen.
They have to be created by two people
And in this process many seemingly small things 
Can turn out to be the most important ones.
For example: 

Never being too old to hold hands.
Remembering to say: ‘I love you’, 
At least once each day.
Never going to sleep angry,
Sharing a sense of values and common objectives.
Standing together and facing the world by
Forming a circle of love not only around 
Our own family but the whole of humankind.

Listening to the other one and responding to their needs.
Expressing that we appreciate them in thoughtful ways
That show that our gratitude is heartfelt and genuine.
Being willing to forgive and let bygones be bygones.
Creating the right atmosphere together,
Yet allowing each other sufficient space
For breathing and being who and what they truly are.
Growing independently of each other as well as together.
Making an effort to bring forth from within
That which is good, right and beautiful 
Not only in contact with each other,
But also with everybody else.

Because we are magnetic beings, 
We can only attract that which we ourselves are
And like always attracts like. 
Making an effort at being the right partner is 
Far more important than marrying the right person,
As this alone decides what kind of spouse
We shall attract in future lifetimes. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’
•    ‘Of Marriage’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Bit Of Advice*_

_*



*_

Amid the cares of daily life,
In spite of toil and business strife,
If you value the woman in your life,
Tell her so!

When your own days are dark and deeply blue,
Remember that she has her troubles, the same as you.
Show her that in spite of everything
Your love is true
And tell her so!

Don’t act as if she were past her prime,
And as if to please her would be a crime.
If ever you loved her, now’s the time 
For telling her so!

Her love will return to you for each caress
A hundredfold in tenderness.
You know that hearts like hers were made to bless.
Well, tell her so!

You like to think that she’s all your own,
And that you are hers and hers alone.
Don’t wait to carve it on a stone.
Tell her so!

Do not allow her heart to grow cold,
For richer beauties for both of you are sure to unfold,
When ever more she’ll prove to you that 
She’s worth more than her weight in gold.
Before it’s too late, dear Friend,
Tell her so!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

P.S. Naturally, the above applies to wives telling their husbands, too.

​Tell her she means the world to you and   is precious beyond compare. Tell her from your heart and mean it, don’t   just use empty words. Bring her flowers once in a while. Find out  which  ones she likes best and she will love you all the more for your   thoughtfulness. The Universal laws ensure that any gesture of kindness   we extend to anyone, not just our loved ones, is sure to return to us in   many different ways.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’
•    ‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’
•    ‘Good And Happy Marriages’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Recipe For A Happy Home
*_
_*




*_
Take two loving hearts and
Melt them into one.
Add lots of love,
Mix well with respect.

Add gentleness, laughter, joy,
Faith, hope and self-control.
Pour in gallons of understanding and
Don’t forget patience.

Blend in listening ears and
Allowing each other to grow and share.
Sprinkle generously with
Smiles, hugs and kisses.

Bake for a lifetime.
Yield: one happy home

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Character Traces

*_




​ The most destructive habit = worry
The greatest joy = giving
The greatest loss = self-respect
The most satisfying work = helping others

The least desirable character trait = selfishness
The most endangered species = unselfish dedicated leaders
Our greatest natural resource = children
The best ‘shot’ in the arm = encouragement

The greatest issue to overcome = fear
The most effective sleeping pill = peace of mind
The most crippling failure disease = excuses
The most powerful force in life = love

The most dangerous person = a gossiper
Their deadliest weapon = the tongue
The world’s most incredible computer = the human brain
The worst thing to be without = hope

The two most power-filled words = ‘I can’
The greatest asset = faith and trust
The most useless emotion = self-pity
The most beautiful adornment = a smile

The most prized possession = integrity
The most contagious spirit = enthusiasm
The most powerful channel of communication = prayer

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Is Hope?
*_
​ _




_​ When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing,
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Legend Of Pandora’s Box’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Message Of Hope
*_
​ _*




*_​ As far as the theme of hope is   concerned, there is never anything new under the Sun. The German poet,   philosopher, historian and playwright, Friedrich von Schiller, gave his   message of hope to our troubled world in the form of a poem. Its German   title is ‘Hoffnung’ – hope. The first version presented here is a   masterly translation by a very special friend of mine.

We speak and dream so very much 
Of a future in the Sun. 
Towards that happy golden goal 
We struggle and we run.
The world gets old, then young again –
Still hope is humankind’s refrain.

Hope guides us into life’s great flow
And flutters over cheerful youth,
Enthuses us with magic glow,
In old age too remains our truth
And in the grave that ends our ways
We plant fresh hope for other days.

No vague or empty promise here,
By a foolish mind begot.
The heart proclaims it loud and clear:
‘We’re born for a better lot!’
And what the inner voice makes plain
The hopeful heart does not disdain.

Friedrich von Schiller
1759 – 1805
​ * * *
​ The second part of Schiller’s poem came   into being with the help of my inner teacher and Highest Self, who  shows  us how he would write it if he still walked in our midst. 

_*Hope*_
Oh, how much people talk and dream
Of better days to come.
Just look at them, running and chasing
Visions of happier times
And another golden age of plenty.
A world without suffering and pain,
Where hunger and thirst, sickness and wars, 
Violence and crime are no more.
Our world has grown old and 
Constantly been renewing itself
And yet, throughout the ages, humankind 
Has steadfastly been holding onto this dream. 

Hope guides us into earthly life. 
Happily it surrounds us in youthful days
And bewitches us with its magical glow. 
And no matter how old and weary we may get, 
It does not leave us and die,
That’s because it has been planted firmly 
And programmed into every heart and soul.
And even though every lifetime has to end in the grave,
Hope stays with us and accompanies us into 
The world of light and all subsequent 
Earthly sojourns we may still need.

Hope is much more than a flattering delusion
And an elixir that only flows from the brains of fools.
Those who listen can hear the small still voice 
Of the living God in their heart whispering:
‘For something greater than Earth life alone 
Humankind was created.
A high and holy destiny is waiting for each one of you!’
The things that reveal themselves to us in this way 
Never mislead us or betray the trust we place in them.

Friedrich von Schiller
Freely translated by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Moving On
*_
​ _*




*_​ As every flower must fade and youth give way to old age, 
So all wisdom and virtues may be valid only in their day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever. 
At life’s calling the small earthly self has to say farewell
And be ready for another new beginning.

Bravely and without sadness fresh learning can be tackled
With the knowledge that in the spiritual background
Of our earthly existence the power of the Unseen,
Even though it is invisible to earthly eyes, 
Has always ruled supreme and forever will do so.
This means that wherever our evolutionary pathway 
May still wish to take us, 
We shall be guided and protected by
The wise ones in charge of us,
Who will encourage us and help us to live. 

Knowing that the Earth is not our true home.
Allows our spirit and soul to roam freely and happily 
Through space and time, 
Without any shadow of a doubt that
The loving arms of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Are surrounding us and keeping us safe. 
These parents do not wish to restrict any of 
Its children of the Earth and tie them forever 
To such a lowly existence, 
When quite the opposite is true.

A high and holy destiny awaits each and every one of us.
Step by step the Universe has always been trying to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our understanding. 
And whenever someone stays with one particular 
Way of living for too long, 
Their spirit and soul stagnate and begin to yearn for 
Different kinds of learning.
This, however, can only be found
In new adventures and explorations.

The awareness that there really is no death, 
That life is eternal and without beginning or end, 
Makes it easier to respond to life’s demands,
When our time for moving on 
Into different dimensions of life has come.
It turns the hour of our departure from the physical plane of life 
Into an occasion of gladness and enjoyment about 
Our rebirth into the world of light and 
The approach of studies of a more elevated kind.

But even before it comes to this,
The realisation that in truth life’s call 
For all human beings will never end
 Fills our whole being with good cheer.
It enables us to cheerfully say good-bye, 
Whenever the need for it arises.
Having found healing and peace 
In the conscious awareness of 
Our oneness with God, the Angels and all life,
Willingly and peacefully we shall
Forever move forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Finding Peace Of Mind
*_
​ _*




*_​ 1.    Do not interfere with other people’s business, unless asked to do so.

Most of us create our own problems by interfering too much in other  people’s affairs. We do so to our detriment because somehow we have  convinced ourselves that our way is better than somebody else’s and that  our logic is a perfect one, and that those who do not conform to our  thinking must be criticised and steered to the right direction, ours!  This kind of thinking shows no respect for the other’s individuality and  their intuition, through which the living God within each one of us  tells us what is right or wrong, in any given situation. There is no way  that someone else can reliably know what that is!

God created each one of us to be unique and special. That is why no two  human beings can think or act exactly the same way. Showing love and  compassion to someone else’s suffering and at the same time carefully  minding our own business does wonders for the inner peace of both  parties.

2.    Forgive.

Love can only flourish where there is an equal measure of giving and  taking, as well as the willingness of both parties to forgive.  Forgiveness is the most powerful tool for finding peace of mind. There  is no point in developing ill feelings for and nurturing grievances  against those who insult or harm us. These things may result in loss of  sleep, development of stomach ulcers and also high blood pressure. 

Once an insult or injury has been done, unless we forgive the  perpetrator, nourishing grievances may go on until we finally do so,  because our inner self is likely to remind us that an unresolved issue  is waiting to be attended to. It is more constructive by far not to  waste our precious time on such trifles, but to learn something from  every experience, then to forgive, as that frees us to move on to  different ones.

3.    Do not crave recognition.

The selfishness that is inherent in the character make-up of every human  soul is a natural part of the Divine gift of the survival instinct. The  older and more experienced the soul becomes, i.e. the more times it has  travelled round the zodiac and taken part in the whole gamut of human  experiences that are the essential ingredient of our earthly education,  the more this selfishness is shed. Until the soul’s enthusiasm is  increasingly fired by altruistic and higher motifs for the good of all  humankind, instead for the glorification of the self, takes many  lifetimes. So, don’t be disappointed when many still react in overly  selfish ways. 

Don’t be too harsh on anyone, but give thanks and praise to God and the  Angels that you have left behind that particular educational phase.  Refuse to sit in judgement over anyone, for the simple reason that you  know how unwise this is. Your most important lesson now is the practice  of showing love and tolerance in all your daily encounters. Attend to it  diligently and bear in mind that every person we meet can teach us  something. This is particularly true for those who behave unpleasantly  towards us. Because we all have everything within, we all have to  experience every single one of the expressions of our lower earthly  nature, before the ascent into developing the higher and highest aspects  of our nature can begin. The blatant selfishness, greed, jealousy and  cruelty that some are displaying show those who are already climbing the  spiritual mountain how they no longer want to be.

Don’t kill yourself by striving for any kind of recognition; when you  have worked hard enough and therefore deserve it, it will come on its  own. Patiently, willingly and lovingly do what you have to do to the  best of your ability, with honesty and integrity, then hand your work  over to God and the Angels and let them do the rest.

4.    Forget about being jealous of other people’s achievements.

Nothing disturbs our peace of mind as much as jealousy, when in truth  there is never any need for it. Any success that crowns someone’s  efforts on the Earth plane has to be worked for very hard at some stage.  No success ever falls into anyone’s lap, although on the surface of  earthly life this may often appear to be the case, there is no such  thing spiritually. Accomplishments have to earned, if this did not  happen during someone’s present lifetime, then it is due to the credits  its soul has brought with it into this lifetime in the spiritual ledger  that accompanies each one of us during the whole course of our  evolution. Peace of mind comes through knowing and accepting that all  things on our present level of life can only happen for karmic reasons.  So, make your peace with the Universe and say: ‘Thy will be done, not  mine! Success will come to me, but in Thy time, not mine!’

From the spiritual point of view – the most important one of all – the  outcome of every effort we make depends not only on the karmic aspect of  what we have brought with us in our spiritual ledger into present  lifetime from previous ones, on the credit as well as the debit side.  Our inner motivations are of equal importance. What are we hoping to  achieve? Are we hoping for material gains and that our enterprise turns  into a money-spinning one? 

Or are we looking towards our inner guidance to be shown how we can do  our share of being about the Father’s business by altruistically serving  life on the Earth plane and the One who created it? For example, the  suffering of humankind can be alleviated by releasing ever more of us  from the dungeon of ignorance and false beliefs, to get us all that bit  nearer to the end to the suffering that these things have created for us  and our world?  As long as we pay attention to what rises from within  by doing the things we naturally feel drawn to, we are sure to find what  is rightfully ours. 

5.    Don’t expect the world to change to accommodate you. Instead, change your character so you fit better into our world.

If you try to change the environment single-handedly, the chances are  you will fail. Peace of mind comes through changing ourselves and  finding a different perception of our world and our place in it. Through  learning to love and accept our world the way it is, an environment we  previously perceived to be unfriendly and hostile, can mysteriously  change and become more congenial and harmonious.

6.    Change the things you can and accept and endure with patience the ones you cannot:

In this way a disadvantage can be turned into an advantage. Every day we  all have to tackle inconveniences, ailments, irritations and accidents  that are beyond our control. If we cannot control such things or change  them, we need to cheerfully and patiently endure them. Proving to  ourselves and our world that this is possible helps us to grow in  patience, inner strength and willpower, as well as wisdom and  understanding.

7.    Know and accept your limitations.

Many take on more responsibilities than they are capable of carrying  out. It is essential to know our limitations and refuse to take on  additional loads that create nothing but stress for us. 

8.    Meditate regularly.

Peace of mind can only be gained through reducing our engagements in the  material world and spending more time in our inner world. Prayers,  meditations, quiet reflections and inner dialogues with our Highest  Self, the living God within, soothe and calm the mind. Let Him/Her be  your teacher and guide. This is the only place in the whole wide world  where truth can be found and where you can safely put all the questions  you have always wanted to ask and to which no-one ever seemed to know  the right and full answers. 

Learn to pay attention to the responses that rise from the very core of  your own being at all times. Be patient because this hardly ever happens  straight away. Stay as peaceful as you can through resting safely in  the knowledge that the answers you are seeking will come. I am one of  those who do this by writing down the impressions and ideas that come  forth. You might like to try it and maybe amaze yourself at all the  things you did not know you knew or rather about the knowledge that  rises this way into your consciousness from within the core of your own  being. 

Meditation calms the mind and diminishes the amount of thoughts that  makes it restless. The less cluttered our minds are with everyday  thoughts and inner chatter, the greater peace of mind can be achieved.   If you meditate earnestly for half an hour every day, your mind is  likely to be more peaceful and not as easily disturbed for the rest of  that day. Even if you can only spare five or ten minutes each day,  benefits can be reaped; it is helpful to gradually increase these  periods. Meditation does not interfere with our daily work. On the  contrary, it increases our efficiency and we can produce better results  in less time.

9.    Find the right food for your earthly mind.

It would be all too simplistic to say that an empty mind is the devil’s  workshop and that all evil actions start in vacant minds. The earthly  mind was given to us for good purpose and we are responsible for what we  allow our minds to be filled with. Concentrate on that which is  positive and worthwhile. Take up an interesting hobby and do things that  hold your attention. 

Regularly take stock of your life and decide what you truly value and  what is worth more to you: money or peace of mind. Some work and  hobbies, for example that of the social or spiritual kind may not always  earn you more money, but it will bring you a sense of fulfilment and  achievement. 

10.    Stop procrastinating and never regret anything, but gratefully  learn something from every experience that comes your way, so that  through it you may grow more heaven-tall. 

Too much time is wasted by endlessly wondering: ‘Should I or should I  not?’ Days, weeks, months and years may elapse fruitlessly through this  kind of futile mental debating. Learn to go with the flow of your life  and respond to the promptings you receive from the Universe and your  inner teacher and guide. Accept that the future is not ours to see and  that what will be, will be. Forget about planning everything and use  affirmations like: ‘That which is for my highest good and my greatest  joy is now drawn to me, in perfect ways!’ Then step back to see what the  Universe may wish to bring you. Follow Its guidance and seize the  opportunities when they come your way. One step at a time, go forwards  and give of your best, resting safely in the knowledge that the  Universal laws will ensure that only the best can return to you. 

Whenever you try something new, it does not really matter whether you  succeed or fail. So long as you learn something and make another  attempt, if need be many times over, you will succeed in the end.  Sitting back and worrying will get you nowhere, but learning from your  mistakes and not unnecessarily brooding on the past does. Instead of  spending time on regrets and crying over spilt milk, show your  willingness to the Universe to cheerfully and courageously move on to  new experiences.

At all times, rest safely in the knowledge that your Highest Self is  guiding and protecting you. If you but ask, it will show you how your  consciousness can expand and your wisdom and understanding of life grow  through everything that comes your way.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Affirmations
*_
_*




*_​Be creative with your affirmations and  as you move through your life, make up new ones that are in keeping with  your needs. Here are a few examples to help you on the way:

•    Great White Spirit, Father/Mother  of all life, for me Thy will be done this day and always. Today is a  day of completion and healing and I give thanks and praise for it. One  healing miracle is following the other and Thy wonders shall never  cease.

•    Divine love floods my consciousness with perfect  health, happiness and wellbeing. Every cell and atom of my whole being  is filled with light and heals in perfect ways. 

•    All my  burdens I hand over to the living God within and that sets me free to  love and serve the Great White Spirit in whatever way I can.

•     I am filled with and surrounded by the white healing light of the  Universal Christ, the Great Father/Mother’s only born Son/Daughter. No  negative energies can enter my consciousness.

•    I walk in the light of the Christ and every last one of my fears and anxieties dissolves.

•     There is no loss of memory in the Divine Mind. I only need to remember  the things that are worthy of keeping and I let go of that which no  longer serves my highest good and greatest joy.

•    I know that  God’s plan for all life, including mine, is perfect. That’s why Divine  enthusiasm fires me now and helps me to work on fulfilling the higher  purpose of my existence. 

•    Nothing but open road lies before  me. God and the Angels are waiting to help me work my way through the  tests and trials that are still ahead of my because of my Karmic debts.  All I have to do is ask for their assistance, so that healing miracles  and wonders can come to pass.

•    As the walls of my fears and  anxieties crumble away, I am reaching my very own promised land of total  and unconditional faith and trust and wisdom and love. 

•    I  claim my birthright of regaining the state of Paradise of being one with  God and all life. My lamps are now filled with the oil of total faith,  trust and devotion to the Highest. 

•    My ears are the ears of  the Great Spirit. The radiance of the Christ Star, the Universal Christ,  fills my whole being and – if your hearing is troublesome – streams  through my hearing and restores it to normal and healthy functioning. I  lovingly listen to the voice of my intuition and follow its wisdom  without hesitation. I clearly hear the Universe’s glad tidings of great  joy, peace on Earth and the healing of all life.

O Great White Spirit,
Thou in me art inspiration, revelation and illumination.
With Thy help and that of the Angels,
All things are possible and every condition can be healed.
Nothing is too good to be true.
Nothing is too wonderful to happen.
And nothing is too good to last, forever.

Amen

Inspired by ‘Your Word is your Wand’
 Florence Scovel Shinn

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*_
​ _*





*_
​ And in this flowing, there is meaning and law.
I cannot lose, what is my own;
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.

I now give up all personal struggle and ambition,
Knowing that all that is rightfully mine
Will then be drawn to me.
​ So, I now let go,
And trust my Highest Self and the Universe,
To run my life for me
And to always show me the way.

​ Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Friendship
*_
​ _*




*_
Friendships are like balloons.
Once we let them go, they may never return. 
Sometimes we get so busy with our own lives 
And finding solutions for our problems 
That we don’t notice that they have gone.

At times we get so caught up in arguments
About who is right or wrong 
That we forget what right or wrong is.

 Every so often we don’t realise 
What true friendships are,
Until we have lost one of them.
As I don’t want to let that happen to you and me,
I tune my soul vibrations into the frequency of yours, 
So that we shall never be separated from each other.

Be kind and loving to everyone you meet 
And bear in mind that 
Each has their own battles to fight,
Inner and outer ones.

The happiness of our life depends 
On the quality of our thoughts and  
 The heaviest things to carry are grudges.
They disappear on their own with
A spiritual approach to our existence. 

 Our word is the one thing we can 
Give away and at the same time keep.
And we are lying most of all
When we deceive ourselves.

 Those who lack the courage to start 
Friendships or anything else in this life of ours,
Have finished before they’ve begun.
Remind them  that the only thing 
That cannot be recovered is 
Wasted time and that 
Ideas can only work 
When we ground them  
On the Earth.

 The pursuit of true and lasting happiness 
In our present existence is a futile chase
And a wasted lifetime.
For as long as we are searching for it there,
It’s bound to escape us. 

 It is never too late to make a fresh start
With becoming the person we really want to be
And life is too short to spend it with regrets, 
So let’s get going with it and 
Love the people who treat us right.
Forget about the ones who don’t and
Just leave them behind.

It’s good to know that everything in this life
Happens for a wise higher reason. 
We are here to learn from our mistakes and
Whenever life offers us second chance 
For experiencing something, 
So we can do better, this time round,
Let’s grab the opportunity with both hands and 
Welcome the changes this brings to our life.

Nobody in their right senses 
Would pretend that earthly life is easy.
But a more spiritual approach to it
Helps us to accept with gratitude 
Whatever the Universe brings us,
As that’s the only way any one of us can grow 
In wisdom and understanding and 
At the same time redeem their Karmic debts.

And no matter how someone hurts us, 
The love in our heart for them does not need to die. 
Love is not like a switch that is flicked on and off. 
It doesn’t just go away. 
Everybody who comes into our life
In some way is sent to teach us how to love wisely,
The way the Great Father/Mother loves us,
Totally and unconditionally.
Loving those who love us is easy, 
But learning to love the unloving ones is 
A much more important part of this lesson
That’s the only way the ability of loving
Can become ours and remain with us, forever.

Kind and loving thoughts and words
Build and strengthen friendships.
And there’s no room for sharp tongues,
For they can cut the best ones to pieces
And destroy them.
Besides, when the destructive work 
We are allowing this deadly weapon to do 
Returns to us in due course, 
As by the power of the Universal law of Karma
It surely will and must, 
Later in this lifetime or in a future one,
We won’t know what’s hit us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Prayer For True Wisdom
*_
​ _*



*_

Lord, Thou knowest better than I know myself
That I am growing older and will some day be old.
Keep me from the fatal habit
Of thinking I must say something
On every subject and on every occasion.

Release me from craving to straighten out everybody’s affairs.
Make me thoughtful, but not moody,
Helpful, but not bossy.
With my vast store of wisdom,
It seems a pity not to use it all,
But Thou knowest, Lord,
That I want a few friends left at the end.

Keep my mind free from the endless recital of details.
Give me wings to get to the point.
Seal my lips on my aches and pains.
They are increasing and the love of rehearsing them
Is becoming ever sweeter, as the years go by.
I dare not ask for grace enough to enjoy
The tales of others’ pains,
But help me to endure them with patience.

I dare not ask for improved memory,
Only for a growing humility and a lessening cocksureness,
When my memory seems to clash with that of others.
Teach me the glorious lesson
That I could be mistaken, occasionally.
Keep me reasonably sweet.
I do not want to be a Saint,
Some of them are so hard to live with,
But a sour old person is 
One of the crowning works of the devil.

Give me the ability to see good things in unexpected places,
And talents in unexpected people.
And grant me, O Lord, the gift 
Of having the grace to tell them so.
Amen

A Nun’s Prayer
From the Seventeenth Century​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Love Versus Duty
*_
​ _*




*_​ A house remains nothing but a house  until love walks through its door. It intuitively knows how to add the  special extras that transform a house into a home for some very special  people who are going to live in it. It’s true that money can build a  charming house, but only the addition of love can transform it into a  home. 

Duty can prepare an adequate packed lunch, but love decides to add a touch of kindness to it by including a small treat.

Money can provide a television set, but love needs to take charge of it  and every so often say: ‘No!’ when this is required and is willing to  take the flack that it invites.

Obligation sends children to bed on time, but it’s love who tucks the  covers around them and with a hug and a kiss says: ‘Good night and God  bless,’ even when the children have grown up and come visiting. 

Obligation can cook a meal, but love at least occasionally likes to  embellish its presentation with a vase of flowers and the light of a  candle.

Obligation can pour a drink, but it’s love who thinks of adding a touch of sweetness to it.

Duty may write many letters, but love adds some refreshment in the form  of a joke or a picture and closes off with a kind and loving greeting. 

Compulsion keeps a house clean and tidy, but love together with the  blessings of the Highest stand a better chance of producing a healthy  home for a family in which every member enjoys all-round wellbeing in  mind, body, spirit and soul.

Duty is offended if its endeavours are not appreciated. Love smiles and  laughs about this and then makes an extra special effort, because it  knows that in truth it’s always working to serve the Highest and the joy  of bringing its own small piece of Heaven down to the Earth, for all to  share.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Tale Of The Clay Balls
*





​ One  day a man was exploring some caves  by the seashore, when in one of them  he found a bag that contained a  number of hardened clay balls. It was  like someone had made them and  then left them out in the Sun to bake.  Although they didn’t look like  much, the man was sufficiently intrigued  to take the bag with its  contents home. Strolling along the beach, he  threw one clay ball after  the other into the ocean as far as he could.

He was doing this without thinking about it, until he dropped one of the   balls. Hitting a rock near him, it cracked open and the man saw to his   astonishment that the ball contained a beautiful precious stone.   Excitedly, he opened the remaining ones. Oh wonder! Each one of them   contained a similar treasure. A small fortune in jewels was hidden in   the remaining balls. If only he had known, he would have kept them all.

Our contact with people is similar to the man’s experience. Until we   become aware of the inner life and value of all human beings, we may   look at a person and even ourselves, but the only thing we can see is a   physical body, unaware that this is merely an exterior vessel of clay   for getting around in earthly life. It takes us a long time to realise   that even those who do not look like much from the outside, in truth   they are a spirit and soul that has the potential of shining forth with   great beauty. 

It is very foolish indeed to look at some folks as less important than   those whose outside appearance is more beautiful or stylish or they are   better known and wealthier than others. Such a faulty perception  renders  us unable to discover the treasures that may be hidden in the  people we  meet. The picture changes dramatically as soon as we take the  time to  get to know the person in front of us and perceive them the  way God and  the Angels do.

Viewed from the perspective of the Highest Forces of life each one of us   is already perfect, i.e. whole, a shining six-pointed start whose  upper  and lower triangle, the higher and lower aspects of our nature,  are  already working together in perfect harmony. From this standpoint  the  clay image breaks away and our inner vision discovers the other  person’s  hidden gems that are sparkling and glowing in all their glory.

Wise ones never forget that at least in seed form all human beings   contain every one of God’s characteristics and powers and everything   that is good, right and beautiful is of God and serves our own   evolutionary pathway and that of our whole world. All of us are   potentially like one of the clay balls the man found, capable of   developing the great treasures that for a long time have to remain   hidden from our own view. Even the most menial and lowest in our midst   can and will in the fullness of time bring their own inner jewels forth.   Aspiring lightworkers and healers assist this process by addressing  the  God or Christ aspect in others because that helps it to burst forth   from its inner hiding place.

The structure of clay that surrounds the Christ aspect of everyone’s   nature eventually breaks through. Many times this comes about when   someone hits a particularly massive rock on their journey through life,   in the shape of one of those major obstacles that every human being  once  in a while has to encounter to help us break open. This can happen  in  many different ways. For some it’s depression, for others an  accident or  a life-threatening illness. Any of these events can  represent an  invaluable tool for breaking open of the protective shell  that for a  long time surrounds the highest, most precious and valuable  part of us,  the living God within.

The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all   life. That’s why ever more of us are reaching out to others in   friendship and love, for example through the social media. Making   friends with everybody who comes our way is easier when one reflects on   humankind’s common heritage, pathway and final destination of returning   into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God and our true   nature, which is love. The more we approach others in the spirit of the   Aquarian Age, the easier the passage through this difficult time of   transformation is sure to become for us and our world.  

Appreciate everything that is in your life, especially your family and   friends. Everything is a gift from the Great Father/Mother of life and   their only born Son/Daughter, the Christ spirit. Bearing this in mind,   one realises that life is too short for anything but friendship and   seeking to be a true friend to all who are in need of one. God and the   Angels and Masters, our friends and helpers in the world of light are   our best friends of all. From the moment of our creation they have been   with us and forever they shall be. Never ask them to guide your   footsteps, unless you are willing to follow the advice they are going to   give you through your inner guidance and then do the walking. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*My Wishes For You
*_
​ 





 These things I warmly wish for you:
Someone to love and who loves you.
Work to satisfy the creative urge in you.
Lots of sunshine and cheer.
Inner guidance that’s strong enough 
To answer all your questions and light the way,
And a Guardian Angel who is always near.

An Irish Greeting
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Prayer For You
*_
​ 





 I said a prayer for you today.
God and the Angels must have heard, 
Cos’ I felt the answer in my heart,
Although no-one spoke a word.
I asked for neither wealth nor fame
I knew you wouldn’t mind,
But prayed for treasures
Of a far more precious kind.

I asked that they be with you
By night as well as by day,
With blessings of good health and cheer,
And friends to share your way.
Yet most of all, I requested happiness for you
In all things, great and small.
And it was for God’s never ceasing love and care
That I prayed most of all.

God be with you and keep you safe, always.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Beautiful Things
*_
​ _*





*_Knowing that beautiful things are right and true,
And beautiful thoughts, words and actions please God,
Helps wise ones to develop their inner sense of
What is right, true and beautiful.

The answer to the last appeal of this
Is in everybody’s own heart.
And the highest form of wisdom is trusting
Our intuition and following its advice. 
When we have learnt that it is always good,
We can rely upon it that our decisions 
Will always be the right ones.

Aristotle 384-322 BC
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Do Not Judge
*_
​ _*




*_​ Do not find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have worn the shoes they wear
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt
That are hidden from your view,
And if their cross was on your back,
It might cause you to stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall or felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you,
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes doubly sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them, when they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of this nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to attract
People with judgemental attitudes
Into their orbit.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Course In Relationship Healing
*_
_*




*_
A lifetime spent in Libra,
The sign of the peacemaker and relationships,
Ruled by Venus,
The planet of beauty, peace and harmony,
Has taught me that good manners are
The grease that is required for smoothing the wheels
Of human relationships and essential for
Mending and healing even the most difficult ones.
Libra is one of the Air signs, responsible for the
Development of human mental capabilities.
In Libra it teaches us to approach all relationships
With our inborn charm and intelligence.

And that’s why for me, with the passing of time,
The most important words have become:


‘I made a mistake. I truly am sorry. 
I want to learn from it and do better.
Will you help me and meet me halfway?’


‘You did a good job!’ 
‘What do you think?’ 
‘If you please!’ 
‘Do you mind?’ 
‘Thank you!’ 
‘We’ 
The least important word for me is: ‘I’


 Speaking the truth is a life-long habit of mine
And I never say anything I don’t really mean.
*
* * *
*
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Forget And Remember





*_​ Forget each kindness you do, as soon as it’s done,
And praises received, the moment they’re won.
Any slander you hear, never repeat it
And ignore every slight, spite and sneer, 
Wherever you meet it.

But remember every kindness that’s done to you, 
Whatever its measure.
Praise by others won, 
Return it to them with pleasure.
Each promise you make, 
Keep it to the letter.
And to those who lend you,
Be a grateful debtor.

Remember any happiness that 
Ever came your way in earthly living.
Forget worries and distress, 
Instead be hopeful and forgiving.
Remember everything that’s good and true,
And never forget that God and the Angels
Are watching over you.
Aim to be a good person through and through
And from youth to old age, 
Loving hearts are sure to be surrounding you.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of A Hug
*_
​ 





A hug is beneficial because it feels good.
It disperses loneliness and the fear of each other.
It’s self-esteem building when you say to yourself:
‘Wow! I am lovable, someone wants to hug me!’
Besides a hug slows down ageing because at heart
People who enjoy hugging never grow old.

A hug eases tensions and insomnia,
Keeps arm and shoulder muscles in good condition,
Enhances the environment
And is therefore ecologically sound.
It’s democratic as well,
Because everybody is always eligible.
And on top of all that it’s portable,
So you can take it with you wherever you go.

A hug is a sign of friendship.
It adds another dimension to 
The togetherness of earthlings.
It saves heat which makes it energy efficient.
It makes difficult days more bearable
And happy ones better still because
It makes us feel good all day.
And that’s why I am sending you 
An extra great big special hug,
Right now!

God bless you and keep you safe, 
Always. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Little Hug
*_
​ 




​ Whenever you’re feeling sad
And things just won’t go right,
When your usual happy smile
Has vanished out of sight,
Look at this little hug from me.

Keep it for the times you feel lost and lonely,
To remind you there’s someone who loves you
And really cares about you and your wellbeing,
Especially spiritually,
And that’s me.

With love – Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Word At The Right Time
*_
_*




*_​ On the whole silence is golden and  whenever we manage to keep our peace we usually do not regret it. Yet,  there are exceptions to every rule and in some situations not saying  anything could decidedly be wrong. And occasionally we keep silent  because we do not know what to say, especially when someone has suffered  a personal loss. Well, what can we say? When every remark we could  possibly make seems inadequate, let’s to turn to the wise one or living  God within. A simple prayer like: ‘Please help me find the right words,’  or ‘May the right words always come,’ is enough. You will be delighted  about what then comes to you.

Frequently, we remain silent in the hope of avoiding the awkwardness and  discomfort of difficult situations. What can anyone say when one of  their friends has lost a child in a traffic accident or to an illness or  they are wading through the depths of depression? If we do not know  what to say, we may avoid the bereaved family or the depressed person,  but this merely adds to the burden of the loneliness of someone’s  suffering. In the case of a lost child, I would like to explain to those  who are grieving, as gently as possible, that I believe that their  child has been released from earthly life and is now alive and well in  the world of spirit, our true home. Naturally, the same is true each  time an adult has passed into the world of light. 

May we all be spared from such experiences. But should we hear of  tragedies and suffering, let’s not stay away or keep silent. Sensing  another’s pain, may have the courage to enter into it and say: ‘I am  feeling with you.’ If the people are unfamiliar with the concept that in  truth there is no death, try to bring this idea closer to them. Choose  your words very carefully and don’t forget to ask your inner guidance in  your mind for the right words, before you go to meet the people to whom  you intend to bring comfort. When the simplest words are said with  heartfelt sincerity, they have the power of supporting and lifting  distressed spirit/souls. 

Obviously mere words cannot restore anyone’s loss or take away their  depression, but there is a great deal of truth in the old saying: ‘A  sorrow shared is a sorrow halved and a joy shared doubles it.’ 
Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a kind and loving word at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Power Of Kind Words





*_

Words are powerful things. 
They are like pebbles dropped into 
The vast ocean of human consciousness. 
Although what we say is instantly gone,
Its ripples create vibrations that travel on and on
And reach many different levels of life
That are invisible to earthly eyes. 

Because of the duality of our world, 
Everything is part of two streams of consciousness.
One is light and good, creative and constructive, 
Let’s call it the God stream.
Individually and collectively, 
It constantly takes us forwards and upwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life. 

This stream is balanced by its counterpart, 
A dark, destructive and evil one that tries to keep
Us prisoners of the past.
Let’s call it the Devil stream.

Every kind and loving, forgiving and understanding
Word we give to those who are in need of it, 
Feeds into the God stream and strengthens it.
And that enables it to absorb some of the 
Darkness of the other stream.
This is how, with the passing of time, 
Every last shred of the evil of our world 
Will be absorbed into the light of the good stream,
To be transformed into blessing and healing energies
By God and the Angels and that
Not only for us and our world, 
But for the whole of Creation.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thoughts And Words’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Kindness
*_
​ _*




*_
Kindness is a present anyone can give.
Often it’s as simple as a smile,
A nod and a word of understanding,
Taking time to chat for a while
Or sending a letter, a text or an e-mail.

Such gifts anyone can bring
Who thinks of us with a loving heart.
Wrapped in the warmth that flows
From the sender’s inner world,
Sets the days they’re received apart.

Sandie Stevens
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of A Smile
*_
​ _*




*_​ The ability to smile is one of the   finest and greatest gifts God has bestowed upon humankind. A smile is   one of life’s most profound paradoxes. In spite of being very valuable   it costs nothing. Precious beyond compare, like all the best things in   life, there is no charge for it. Although it has no intrinsic value, it   cannot be bought, begged, stolen or borrowed. It is a gift of love that   can only be given away, enriching the giver and as much as the  receiver.  

A smile is a vital part of life’s magic that sometimes acts like a light   that someone suddenly switches on in a darkened room. It can make the   plainest face beautiful and even though it takes but a moment, its   memory may linger forever in someone’s heart and soul. It can create   happiness wherever it is placed, in the home and between friends, as   well as in business. It is a signal of goodwill between all people,   nature’s best antidote to trouble that gives rest to the weary and   brings a ray of sunshine to those who are discouraged and sad. No-one   needs a smile as much as those who feel as if they had nothing to smile   about. So, next time you meet someone who seems to have forgotten how  to  smile, supply them with the gift of one of yours and see what  happens.

The law of the Universe is love and God communicates with us through   people. A smile that comes from the heart is part of the universal   language of love that requires no interpreter because everybody   understands it. Such a smile comes from the God aspect of our nature and   communicates easily with the Divine aspect in others. It opens our   hearts and souls to each other and conveys the message: ‘I love you, you   are my sibling, and you can trust me.’ 

Sometimes smiling takes courage, because it makes us vulnerable and we   open ourselves to the risk of rejection. But in my mind it’s always   worthwhile trying and each time someone returns our smile, the souls of   both participants in this exchange open and they are looking at each   other with and through the eyes of God. In moments like that we   recognise in others the great love of our Divine Father/Mother, who   cares for us especially when we have to endure pain and confusion, by   sending someone along whose smile reassures us and shows us that we and   our life rests safely in God’s loving hands. Each time someone smiles a   small piece of Heaven is brought onto the Earth plane that can be  shared  by all who know how to respond to it. That’s how smiling allows  us to  take part in the goodness of the heavenly realms of life.

This is dedicated to my friend Eva, who returned to the world of light   some years ago. Yet, I have not forgotten her smile when she was still   with us. At eighty-eight and wheelchair bound, she had the most   infectious and glorious smile. It was sheer magic to watch her face   light up in one of them. It made her look astonishingly young and it was   easy to observe how her soul’s secret beauty was radiating into our   world, like a bright golden Star that lit up and warmed everything it   touched. Seeing is believing and it was Eva who provided me with living   proof of the fact that human souls and spirits indeed are ageless and   eternally young. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Beauty Tips

*_




​ For attractive lips, speak words of kindness.
For lovely eyes, seek out the good in people.
For a slim figure, share your food with the hungry.
For beautiful hair, let a child run his/her fingers through it once per day.
For poise, walk with the knowledge that you never walk alone.
People, even more than things, have to be restored, 
Renewed, revived, reclaimed and redeemed,
So never throw out anyone.

If you ever need a helping hand, remember that
there is one at the end of each one of your arms.
And the older you grow, the more your discover
that you have two hands:
one for helping yourself and 
the other one for helping others.

Audrey Hepburn
Read at her funeral years after she wrote the above.​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Best Is Yet To Be
*_
​ 




​ The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us struggling on.

There’s always compensation
For every cross we bear,
A secret consolation,
Hidden well, somewhere.

All ends are new beginnings,
As one day we shall see.
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And that’s particularly true for us and our world.​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘A Message Of Hope For The New Year 2017’

  Happy New Year to everybody.

Now take a look at something I have prepared for you: 

‘New Year Card’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Living God Within
*_
​ _*



*_

If you search for me at Christmas,
Look towards the Highest Star.
You won’t find me in Bethlehem,
But right where you are.

You may not be aware of me
Amid the celebrations.
Look towards the Highest realms,
Beyond all earthly decorations.

But if you take a moment
Away from your things to do
And listen to your heart, you’ll find
I’m waiting there for you.

You’re the one I want to be with,
You’re the reason that I came,
And you’ll find me in the stillness
Where I’m whispering your name.

I am the small still voice of your conscience,
Your inner guidance, the living God within,
Who knows the answers to all your questions
And will never lead you into sin.

Lori Ciccanti
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Greetings 

The Candle
*_
​ 






​ _‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ _Robert Alden

​ Have you ever sat in front of a burning  candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you  become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and  somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the  flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

The candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing  the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments  of disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly  fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of  your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and sometimes  begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your efforts,  the time has come for building more quiet moments of reflection into  your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a space where you  can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as comfortable as you  can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I  burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving them signs and  showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many  candles of support am I giving to those around me, every day and  throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and lighten their  pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance.  It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only  do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing  is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune ourselves  to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the source of all  life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we give by  nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to us. The  Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and the more of  it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of the  Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines through all  who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into and through  them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until  the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and  peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments,  let us pray that every single day of the coming year and all future  ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of  light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine  great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and  praise for the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of  the Earth. 
May raindrops fall lightly on your brow,
Soft winds freshen your spirit and
Sunshine brighten your heart.
May the burdens of each day rest lightly upon you
And the Universe forever enfold you 
In the sheltering mantle of Its love.

A happy and prosperous New Year to you and your loved ones.

With love and special blessings,
Aquarius 
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*New Year Prayer
*_
​ 




​ O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Thank you for giving us the year ahead. 
Help us to live it the way we should,
As each new day we tread.

Give us Your wisdom and love,
So we can help our friends 
And grant us the gift of Your strength,
So a shoulder to each other we can lend.

The year ahead is like an empty container.
Help us to fill it with good things
For all Your children of the Earth
So the renewal of faith and trust this brings.

Please give the leaders of our world
The vision of peace,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels
Warmongering and crime will cease.

Please give to all upon this Earth
A heart that’s filled with love
For wise and gentle ways of living,
With Your blessings from above.

Charlotte Anselmo
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Happy New Year Video’
​
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Wishes For The New Year*_





​ 
At the beginning of each new year, let’s  raise our glasses to the renewal of love and hope, faith and trust in  our world and that you and I shall be doing our share of bringing this  about.

May our battles be few, our pleasures be many and our highest dreams, aspirations and wishes come true.

May the gift of Divine courage and strength help us to cope with any  losses that have to be endured and help us rebuild our lives.

May God’s love and peace fill our hearts and grace our souls with  serenity. And may tranquil moments spent in communion with the Highest  Forces of life bless and heal every aspect of our own being, the whole  of humankind and our world.
 
Wishing you a very happy New Year.
With love and light,
Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Best Is Yet To Be*_







The best is never over,
The best has never gone.
There’s always something beautiful
That keeps us struggling on.

There’s always compensation
For every cross we bear,
A secret consolation,
Hidden well, somewhere.

All ends are new beginnings,
As one day we shall see.
The best is never over,
The best is yet to be.

And that’s particularly true for us and our world.

Happy New Year to everybody.

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Recipe For A Wholesome New Year
*_






Take twelve months and bless them,
So that they may be cleansed of all
Bitterness, greed, fault-finding and fear.
Divide each section into one portion for each day,
To make your store last a whole year.
And throughout the coming year,
Every day serve one portion that consists of:

Equal parts of labour, joy and humour,
Three heaped tablespoons of optimism,
One teaspoon of tolerance,
One grain of mirth,
Don’t forget to add a generous pinch of tact
And then pour lots of love over all of it.

When ready for serving:
Garnish with bunches of kindness and attentiveness.
Serve daily with cheerfulness,
A blessing and a refreshing cup of tea.

Katharina Elisabeth Goethe 1731/1808
Mother of the great German poet

Translation by Aquarius

Happy New Year.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*As You Like It
*_
_*Another Recipe For A Wholesome New Year*_

_*



*_

Take equal quantities of economy, industry,
Cleanliness, regularity and watchfulness.
Allow them to simmer together
In the vessel called conscience.
When cool, add sufficient spirit of authority
And good humour to taste.
If not clear, add a few grains of resolution.
While fit for use in one year,
It will keep a very long time
And improve with age.

Alice Emily Allen
28.03.1919

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Someone Special
*_
​ _*




*_​ So many of the things we feel
In our hearts and souls today,
Are there because someone special
Cared for us along the way.

A person who believed in us,
When our faith was running low,
Whose gentle words of wisdom
Helped us decide which way to go.

Someone who could make us laugh
When we were near to tears,
Whose memories still make us smile,
Across the miles and through the years.

Someone who’s done more for us
Than they will ever realise
And who will forever be
An angelic being in our eyes.

Emily Matthews
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Nothing People
*_
_*



*_

Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat and never pull an oar.

They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kills you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you.
They will not burn you, but fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what they truly are?
The sins of omission folks.
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They are standing still and stagnating.
And because they never risk anything,
They neither learn nor grow.

At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard
Because both are based on action and conviction.
Therefore, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Send me either a sinner or a saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If someone told them that they are in danger of
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would refuse to believe it.
Having the courage to make mistakes,
Willingly owning up to them
And looking for what they can teach us,
To help our consciousness to grow and expand,
Protects us against merely vegetating
And becoming one of them.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

​‘It  is neither the critic who counts nor the people who point out how the  strong person stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done  better. The credit belongs to those who are in the arena and although  their faces are marred by dust, sweat and blood, they strive valiantly,  erring and coming short again and again, because there is no effort  without it. But still they are striving to do their best with enthusiasm  and great devotion. These people are spending themselves in a worthy  cause and at best in the end they will know the triumph of high  achievement. At worst, should their endeavours fail, they have been  doing something and dared greatly. Therefore, their place will never be  with cold and timid souls who are unfamiliar with victory and defeat.’
Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

_*The Impossible Dream
*_
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

From ‘The Sun In Scorpio’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Unpleasant People
*_
_*



*_

This is an ode to every unpleasant person of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years,
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime,
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, in can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of
The presence of God’s Universal laws.
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they
Have been and in many cases still are
Busily creating in this lifetime,
Returns to them and they find themselves
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses
They once so generously handed out
To everybody who came within their reach.

Father/Mother, please forgive all the unpleasant people
Of our world and bless them,
For they know not what they are doing
To themselves and the whole human race.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered,
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their real selves.

In the case of the mother of my present lifetime,
We shall come towards each other not as parent and offspring,
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and
In whose life there is no longer room for anything else.
I imagine that the unpleasant people on this level of life will
Reveal themselves in the world of light
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life,
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them
With the courage and strength to overcome
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. To each one of them
My grateful thanks.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Unpleasant People*_

_*



*_

This is an ode to every unpleasant person of our world,
In particular those who, in the course of many years,
Were drawn into my orbit by my own energies.
Thank you, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For each one of them, especially my mother.
She taught me most of all how I do not want to be.
Having arrived in the departure lounge of my present lifetime,
It’s easy to see that none of the disagreeable folks I had to endure
Were my enemies, but sent by You to act as my teachers
And that, therefore, in can count them
Among my most valuable friends.

I forgive these people and myself for having created
The unpleasant encounters and situations of this lifetime
In previous ones while I was still unaware of
The presence of God’s Universal laws.
 I wish these folks the very best when the Karma they
Have been and in many cases still are
Busily creating in this lifetime,
Returns to them and they find themselves
At the receiving end of the unpleasantnesses
They once so generously handed out
To everybody who came within their reach.

Father/Mother, please forgive all the unpleasant people
Of our world and bless them,
For they know not what they are doing
To themselves and the whole human race.
I look forward to meeting the ones I encountered,
In due course in the world of light,
So I can get to know their real selves.

In the case of the mother of my present lifetime,
We shall come towards each other not as parent and offspring,
But in the spirit of friendship and love,
As beloved children of God,
Who both have grown into spiritual maturity and
In whose life there is no longer room for anything else.
I imagine that the unpleasant people on this level of life will
Reveal themselves in the world of light
As the most agreeable folks imaginable.

For as long as they are still taking part in earthly life,
May our spirit friends and helpers provide them
With the courage and strength to overcome
The lower aspects of their nature,
The same as I have had to do,
With their help. To each one of them
My grateful thanks.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Law Of Karma’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
•    ‘Forgiveness Prayer’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Parents And Children
*_
_*Forgiveness From The Heart
*_
_*




*_
​It makes no  difference whether someone we would like to make peace with is in our  world or has already moved on into the spirit realm. Because on the  inner level of life all is one and there is no separation between  anything, forgiving and healing that relationship through making peace  is always possible. It probably works better from a distance and in our  thoughts than face to face. Here are some suggestions of how to approach  the matter.

O Great White Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may pardon each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I truly am thankful.

Thank you for showing us that each one of us is Your child
Whom You have granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth,
So that we should learn and grow some more,
Each through their own experiences.
Thank you for the Angels, Masters and guides who are
Protecting us and lighting the way back home into the oneness with You.
I rejoice to know that we are all children in the great school of life,
Which You so lovingly have created for us.

I pray for Your forgiveness for the mistakes I have made,
Throughout this whole lifetime and all previous ones.
Help me to draw the learning from them,
So that I may bring forth all that is good and noble within me,
Finding wholeness and healing through becoming
Ever more like You and being closer to You.

As the road of this earthly life is long and difficult
And strewn with many kinds of temptations
Which my earthly self finds hard to resist,
Assist me with being strong in my determination to overcome them.
Help me to accept and love myself the way I am,
Safe in the knowledge that Your great wisdom and love
Created me – and everybody else – in Your Divine image,
And that you love us all totally and unconditionally.

To break the vicious circle of acting against my own best interests
And of being my own worst enemy,
When it comes to solving any problem, help me
To listen to Your help and guidance that comes
From deep within my own heart, where You dwell.
Help me to stop finding fault with myself and those around me,
But to love and accept myself and them they way we are.
Whenever I encounter difficulties, especially in relationships,
Grant me the gift of the ability to first look to myself to resolve them.

Now that I understand that the purpose of life on Earth
Is growth and evolution that leads each and every one of us
To ever higher levels of consciousness,
And knowing that all my experiences only ever happened
Because they meant to teach me something,
I let go of all resentment and grudges I ever
Bore against anyone, including myself.

Help me, Great Spirit, to love wisely, the way You do,
Myself and everything that comes my way,
Knowing that it is part of Your Creation,
That it has been prepared by Your great wisdom and love.
Help us all to dissolve the chains and shackles of Karma that
Have bound us to each other, for so many lifetimes,
So that we may set ourselves and each other free
From the bondages that were created
By the darkness of the ignorance of our true nature of past Ages.

Help us to free our world from all hatred, resentment, envy and greed,
And to fill us and it with Your Divine Wisdom, Power and Love.
My soul yearns to make peace with You and all life,
Because I now so much better understand
You and the processes of the life
You created for us.

* * *

Help me to forgive the mother of this lifetime for any unlovingness
She has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who understands the way of all things]
Help me to forgive her for the times she failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Mother’s nurturing
That only You, my Divine Mother, can give to any of Your children.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from someone who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On her own pathway of evolution and therefore still imperfect.

Help me to forgive the father of this lifetime for any unlovingness
He has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive him for the times he failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Father’s love,
Forgiveness and understanding that You alone, my Divine Father,
Can feel towards all my efforts.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from one who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On his own pathway of evolution and still imperfect.

Help me to forgive my partner for any unlovingness
S/he showed towards me, during the times You have given us together,
Knowingly or unknowingly. Especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive her/him and also myself for
Any hurt and pain we ever caused each other,
For misunderstandings and abuse of any kind,
For not entering into the deep and fully satisfying
Relationship that is only possible between You and me.
Help me to recognise that it is folly to expect such
Perfect love and understanding from a mere human being who,
Like me, is Your child, on her/his own pathway of evolution
And therefore still imperfect.

Continue with this prayer until each and every one,
Who has ever hurt or wounded you, has been forgiven.
Finish off with:

Help me to forgive myself for all false expectations I ever hoped
Could be fulfilled in any of my human relationships,
When this can only be found in You, my Divine Mother/Father.
You are the Divine lover, who is alive in each one of us,
And You alone have the power to know and fulfil all my needs.
All those around me and with me are but outer manifestations of You.
And each one who has ever shared my life with me,
Is Your child and constantly searching the perfect loving relationship
That we can only have with You.

Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them,
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering
At the hands of parents and other adults,
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we,
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

From‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Innocence
*_
​ 




​ White is the colour of innocence.
But what does that mean? 
It’s an inner quality that enables us 
To recognise beauty in the darkest of souls.
This gives us the strength to tame the beast
Of our own and other people’s lower animal nature.
It’s a Divine gift that has to be worked for very hard,
But once gained, it never leaves us. 

Recognising God’s true nature and our own
Provides us with the kind of faith and 
The inner vision to look for and 
Find alternative remedies.
This conscious joining with the highest harmonies 
 Enables us to understand the way of all things.
Their energies have the power 
Of restoring human hearts and souls,
Our own and also others, through us.
They have the power of bringing about
Healing miracles that have never
Been experienced before in our world.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Law Of The Garbage Truck
*_






​I  had to go to the airport the other day and decided to go by taxi. We  were driving in the outer lane when, seemingly out of nowhere, a car  forced its way in front of us. My driver slammed on the brakes, which  sent our car into a skid and we missed the other one by only a few  inches. To crown it all, the offender wound down his window, shook a  fist at us and shouted something. To my astonishment, my driver kept his  cool. He just smiled and waved to the other driver in a friendly way.

‘Why did you do that, when the chap almost ruined your car and sent both of us into hospital?’ I asked.

‘Ah  well,’ the driver replied, ‘I forgive him because he’s one of those who  obey the law of the garbage truck. He doesn’t know what he’s doing to  himself, as far too many these days are unfortunately doing.’

When  I asked my man what he meant by that, he continued: ‘In my view, some  folks are like garbage trucks. They are filled to the brim with the  emotional debris of the frustrations, anger and disappointments that  have accumulated in them with the passing of time. The more it piles up  in them, the more urgently they occasionally need to relieve themselves  of their rubbish by dumping some of it. They pour it into whoever gets  in their way. When you meet someone like that, I believe there’s no need  to take the things they are saying and doing personally. That’s why I  just smile and wave, and in my thoughts wish them well. And because I  believe in the power of this kind of thing, I bless them and simply move  on. I never take their stuff on board and I refuse to spread it to  those around me at work, at home or on the streets. They haven’t  deserved that kind of treatment either. Nobody has.

‘Anyway, I  believe that what we send out into the world returns to us like a  boomerang. Therefore, to those who dump their rubbish on others nothing  but more of the same can return. People who are content with themselves  and their existence in the great scheme of things, do not allow the  contents of other people’s garbage trucks to ruin their days. They know  that life’s too short for regrets and that it’s better by far to love  those who treat us right and pray for the ones who don’t.

‘Everybody  has a different perception of life. If we think of our world as a  garbage dump, that’s all we shall be able to see. We then blind  ourselves to the abundance of good things that are everywhere, in people  and situations alike. Slowly but surely this makes us glide into an  ever darker and more gloomy view of our world. This inevitably leads to  depression and an ever stronger impulse to escape from such an  unpleasant place by whatever means available: alcohol, drugs –  prescribed and unprescribed – and finally suicide.

‘Wise ones who  choose to focus on everything that is good and positive in this life  instead, get ever more involved with this side. To me, life is ninety  percent perception. How we make use of the remaining ten percent depends  entirely on the choices we make.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*An Angel In Disguise
*_
​ _*




*_​ A very sad looking little girl was  sitting all by herself in a park. None of the passers-by ever stopped  and wanted to know the reason for her sadness. Dressed in a worn pink  dress, barefoot and dirty, she just sat and watched them all go by. She  never tried to speak to anyone and no-one ever even offered her a:  ‘Hello!’ 

One day I decided to walk through the park, just to see whether the girl  was still there. She was, in the very spot where she had previously  been and she still had the same look in her eyes. I felt so sorry for  her that I walked over to her, because apart from everything else I felt  that a place like this, filled with people of all manner of intentions  is not a place for a small child to sit on its own. 

Getting closer, I saw that the girl had a humpback. Maybe that was the  reason why people usually just passed by without attempting to speak to  her. To this day, deformities seem to be considered as some kind of a  blow to society and Heaven help those who are willing to assist those  who are different in some way from what is thought of as the norm. I  caught myself staring at the little stranger a bit too intently and in  response she lowered her eyes. 

I smiled to show that I meant her no harm, that I had come to chat with her and if possible help her. So I said: ‘Hello.’ 

She seemed to be shocked. Staring into my eyes, she replied with a  quiet: ‘Hi!’ When I responded with a smile, she shyly smiled back. We  talked until darkness fell and everybody else had gone home, and in the  end I asked her why she was so sad. 

‘Because I’m different,’ she said. 

‘That you are!’ I replied with a smile.

This seemed to make her even sadder and with a nod she responded: ‘I know.’

‘My dear girl,’ I said, ‘you are so sweet and innocent that you remind me of an Angel.’ 

With a smile she slowly got to her feet and said: ‘Really?’ 

‘I believe you are like a little Guardian Angel who has been sent to watch over all the people walking by.’ 

She nodded and opened the back of her dress, from which a pair of  beautiful wings emerged. Spreading them she added with a twinkle in her  eye: ‘That’s what I am! I am your Guardian Angel.’ 

I was speechless, as surely I was seeing things. 

‘As for once you thought of someone other than yourself, my job here is done,’ the girl said. 

Getting to my feet, I uttered: ‘Please tell me why did no-one else stop to help you when you are an Angel?’ 

With a smile she replied: ‘Because you are the only one who could see me!’ 

When I had recovered from my surprise, I wanted to take another look at  the Angel, but it had vanished. Yet, the incident left a profound  impression on me and changed my life completely. 

So, next time when you think you are utterly alone in this world, remind  yourself that in truth none of us is ever entirely on their own. God  and the Angels are part of us and we are part of them. They could not  leave us if they wanted to, which of course they don’t. They are  constantly with us and watching over every step we walk. The value of  any friendship can only be measured by our hearts and especially the one  with them. And every person who is our friend in earthly life is one of  the Earth Angels and an Angel in disguise, because each in their own  unique way is doing their share of making our world a kinder, more  loving and beautiful place.
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Alphabet of Friendship*_
_*




*_
 (A)ccepts you as you are.
 (B)elieves in ‘you’.
 (C)alls you sometimes just to cheer you up and say: ‘Hello!’
 (D)oesn’t give up on you.
 (E)nvisions the whole of you, even the hidden and unfinished parts.
 (F)orgives your mistakes.
 (G)ives unconditionally.
 (H)elps you.
 (I)nvites you into their life and space.
 (J)ust accompanies you on our pathway through life.
 (K)eeps you close at heart.
 (L)oves you for who you are and not what you have.
 (M)akes a difference in your life.
 (N)ever Judges.
 (O)ffers support.
 (P)icks you up when you’re down.
 (Q)uiets your fears.
 (R)aises your spirits.
 (S)ays only good things about you, but also
 (T)ells you the truth whenever this is necessary.
 (U)nderstands you.
 (V)alues you.
 (W)alks beside you.
 (X)-plains things you don’t understand.
 (Y)ells when you won’t listen and
 (Z)aps you back into reality.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Our New World
*_
​ _*



*_

As our thoughts create our reality,
Let’s take a moment here and there 
To visualise Mother Earth as a place 
Where people live together in peace and harmony.

There is only one God, the God of love,
And only one religion, the religion of love.
There are no more wars and no hunger and thirst.
Because everybody takes only what they need,
Everybody is well fed, housed and clothed,
And has a plentiful supply of clean water.

Each child is equally loved and encouraged 
To bring forth the best that is within them
To develop the special gifts and talents
You, O Great Father/Mother of all life, 
So richly bestow upon every human being.

Hearts are more important than heads.
And Your wisdom and truth are revered.
People are aware of Your laws and live by them.
That’s why Divine justice and fairness rule supreme.
Nature is honoured and the air we breathe is pure and clean.
The animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms are cared for
And treated with the respect and kindness they deserve.

Happiness and laughter prevail in this world,
Where once again we are walking
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
The way we used to do a long time ago.
Thank You, Creator and the Angels and Masters 
Around Your throne for granting 
Us the gift of understanding combined with
The courage and humility to spread far and wide
The light of Your sacred wisdom and truth.
May our whole world be blessed and healed by You.
In the name of love we are asking this,
Your true name and ours.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?
*_





​ The other night in dreamtime I went to  Heaven. One of the Angels welcomed me and showed me round. When I asked  what happens here when we pray, it replied: ‘No prayer is ever unheard  or unanswered. It’s just that after being filtered through the receiver  station of the Akashic Records on one of the highest levels of life,  where they are constantly arriving. They are then checked by the group  of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, who are in charge of the records,  and the answer sometimes has to be a downright ‘No!’ or something quite  different and unexpected. Because the law of life is love and  evolution, these Angels decide about the nature of the gift that should  be given. The outcome depends on which lessons are likely to be most  beneficial for the applicant’s present spiritual development. 

This information is passed on to the Angel and its helpers in the first  section of a department of the heavenly workshop which we are about to  enter, so we can take a closer look at it. ‘This is the Receiving  Section where the Lords’ responses to every one of the petitions that  reached God are sorted,’ my Angel said. It was an extremely busy place  with an Angel as supervisor and a great many spirit guides and helpers,  who were following the instructions of the Lords. Each one is passed on  to the relevant group of spirit guides and the Angel in charge of it,  there are a great many, to be made a reality in earthly life.

Our next stop was the Packaging and Delivery Department. The Angel  continued: ‘This is where every gift that has been asked for by anyone  in earthly life is processed. Whatever has been granted is produced here  and then despatched to the recipient.’ And because the hierarchy of the  Angels is in charge of providing for the true needs of every human  being, everybody in this section was working extremely hard. I had never  seen such a busy place before!

But what a contrast, when we reached a door at the end of the  department. We entered a very small room where, to my greatest surprise,  only one Angel was sitting and doing nothing. ‘This is the  Acknowledgment Section,’ my Angel friend murmured, obviously very  embarrassed. 

‘Why isn’t anyone working here?’ I asked. 

‘Ah, it’s sad,’ sighed the Angel. ‘When people have received the things  they asked for, very few have the presence of mind and good manners to  thank us for it in acknowledgment.’ 

Never having given much thought to it myself, I queried: ‘What is the right way of acknowledging God’s blessings?’ 

‘It’s very simple,’ said the Angel. ‘It takes only a moment to quietly  say: ‘Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator and the Angels for  taking such good care of me and my loved ones.’

‘But what are the blessings we should give thanks for?’ I queried.

‘First of all give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of  your life and everything that’s in it. For example, if there is food on  your table, in your larder and/or refrigerator, and if you have clothes  on your back, a roof overhead and a place for sleeping, maybe even a  comfortable bed, you are richer than seventy-five percent of your  spiritual siblings in earthly life. If you have money in the bank, in  your wallet and maybe a bit of spare cash somewhere, you are among the  top eight percent of the world’s wealthy, and if you can read this on  your own computer, you are part of the one percent who can do so.’ 

‘If you woke up this morning in a reasonable state of health rather than  being ill, you are more blessed than the many who will not live to see  another day on the Earth. If you have never experienced the fears of  having to take part in a battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the  agony of torture or the hunger pangs of starvation, you are ahead of  about seven hundred million people in your world. If you can attend  church services without having to be afraid of harassment, arrest,  torture or death, you are more blessed than three billion others in your  world. And if you can hold up your head and smile, you are not the norm  but an exception compared to the millions who live in doubt and despair  in your world.’

‘I see what you mean and would like to do better in future,’ I said. But where does one start?’

The Angel replied: ‘If you have received this message and can read it,  you just received a double blessing because someone loves you enough to  have sent it to you. On top of that you are more blessed than over two  billion people in your world who cannot see and/or read at all. Yet,  that’s by no means all. When this appears before you, you are blessed  many times over. For starters, someone on your behalf gave unselfishly  of themselves and their most precious resource in earthly life: time.  Unstintingly, they are giving it and sharing their skills to serve as  our channel for writing this and bringing it to you. All of that is done  without asking anything in return other than that you should find a  better understanding of what happens on the higher and highest levels  whenever someone prays on the earthly plane of life. 

The next blessing is that their gift is coming to you with the help and  will of God and us, the Angelic hosts. Without them nothing happens in  the whole of Creation. And finally, when you are reading this, you are  closer to God’s heart than you ever thought possible. This closeness to  God’s heart brings about healing miracles and they are constantly  happening through the energies of the Universe’s white healing magic. I  suggest you begin by giving thanks for all of that.’

Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life,
May all who read this find rest, peace and healing in You.
Thank you for each one of them being part of my life.

  Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life’
•    ‘White And Black Magic’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*True Prayer
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘The Achievements Of Prayer’ Stella  Polaris April/May 2017: ‘Did you know that there is such a thing as true  prayer? If you are now asking yourself whether someone’s prayers are  ineffective until they have learnt to access the power of this kind of  prayer, rest assured that every sincere request is a true and effective  one. The best way of praying in our view is with the simplicity of a  child’s heart. Before God that’s what you truly are, after all. Children  on the whole still have the ability to trust completely. Their prayers  come from their hearts and go straight to God, whatever this means to  them and that depends on into which civilisation they were born in their  present lifetime. However, the understanding of the concept of God has  for some time been in the process of changing, as increasing numbers of  you are becoming aware that there is only one God.

‘Generally  speaking, for praying truly it is not necessary for human beings to wait  until they have become initiates or even be particularly highly  evolved. Simplicity, genuine humility and sincerity are the three most  important factors in this context. Always bear in mind that prayer is a  very powerful instrument, so consider very carefully what and how you  wish to pray for anything specific. The best way of praying is by asking  for something very simple, for example that the inflow of God’s love  and light should constantly increase into everything taking part in  earthly life. The finest way of praying is not for yourself but so that  others may be blessed and healed with the help of your loving thoughts  and words.

‘So, dear friends, together let us pray for the Divine  spark of God to awake in ever more human hearts and for the blessing  and healing of all humankind, the whole of your world and all other  worlds and beings. Naturally, when all life is healing you cannot help  doing the same. At the end of your prayer resign everything to God with  the words: ‘May these things be done not my way, Great White Spirit, but  Thine. Into Thy loving keeping I place all those I love and that is  everybody. May Thy will be done on the Earth as much as anywhere else in  the whole of Creation.’

And this is the essence of another  teaching that reached me through the White Eagle Lodge’s Monday thought  3rd April 2017, when I had just completed the above item: ‘When you sit  devotedly in meditation and contemplation and open your heart to the  inflow of the Divine love, it is possible to become so raised in  consciousness that you may be able to see the Angels. Hand in hand with  God and the Angels each one of you will eventually reach this state of  ecstasy and glory. It is a spiritual gift and this developing and  bringing forth the Divine Fire through the love in your heart is every  human being’s goal. Developing the sixth sense or psychic power is as  nothing compared with it. When your soul can see the Angelic hosts, you  are dwelling in the abode of Christ, your true home.

‘We are not  decrying psychic gifts, but in the natural course of evolution they  eventually come for every human being. These gifts have their place, but  they are very ordinary and by no means the be all and end all of  anything. No-one should be content with developing them and then remain  on that level. It is necessary for each one of you to reach beyond it to  ever higher and eventually the highest levels of life.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘On The Wings Of God’s Truth’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘About Angels’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On The Wings Of Prayer
*_
_*




*_
Just close your eyes, open your heart
And pray that your cares and worries should depart.
Surrender your whole being to Great Father/Mother above,
So they can hold you secure in Their love.

Earthly life has become more and more involved.
There are many problems that on our own can’t be solved.
Yet, God merely asks us to do our best,
Then the Angels can take over and do the rest.

So, next time you feel discouraged and blue,
Know that one door is always open for you
And that’s the one of the house of prayer.
Your Highest Self is waiting for you there.

It’s a place that’s no further away
Than any quiet spot where you can pray.
Make your whole being a temple when God is there,
So you can place yourself into His/Her loving care.

God is part of us and we are part of God,
That’s why every prayer is heard and responded to.
It’s just that sometimes the answer has to be: ‘No!’
But any burden that’s too heavy for us alone to bear,
Can be made lighter on the wings of prayer.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*We Shall Overcome
*_
​ 





 We shall overcome.
We shall overcome.
We shall overcome, some day.

Oh, deep in my heart.
I do believe.
We shall overcome, some day.

We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand.
We'll walk hand in hand, some day.

Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe.
We shall overcome, some day.

We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace.
We shall live in peace, some day.

Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

We are not afraid.
We are not afraid.
We are not afraid, TODAY.

Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Oh, deep in my heart
I do believe that
We shall overcome, some day.

Pete Seeger 

Recommended Viewing: 
•   ‘We Shall Overcome’

​ I believe with all my heart and soul, my  whole being, nay I know that we not only SHALL overcome but that we ARE  in the midst of the process of overcoming, right here and now. Every  kind and loving thought, word and action one of us feeds into the good  or God stream takes us one minute step closer to the fulfilment of the  dream of our world as a place where all human beings live and work  together in peace and harmony. It cannot be any other way because that  is the ultimate purpose and goal of the Divine evolutionary plan for our  race in this world.
From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Letting Our Light Shine
*_
_*





*_
​Nelson  Mandela in his inaugural address used a quote from the book ‘A Return  to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, in which she says: ‘Our deepest fear is  not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure.  It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask  ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’  Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and  playing small doesn’t serve the world.

‘There is nothing  enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure  around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that  is within us. It’s not just in some of us, but in everyone. And when we  let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission  to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence  automatically liberates others.’

As soon as we are guided by our  own inner light, the living God and wise one within, our earthly self no  longer has any need for signs and wonders. That’s the only power whose  help we require because it is at all times ready and willing to provide  us with ideas for working our way through whatever obstacles present  themselves. The spiritual knowledge it brings us provides us with a new  understanding of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life in  which we are involved. And the learning gained from applying the wisdom  we thus have gained is our own inner light, which is steadily  developing and growing  and intended to be shared with those around us.

In  the final analysis, spiritually it isn’t what we possess but what we  are that truly matters. It’s not only what we think and do, but how we  live, not only with actions that can be seen and words that can be  heard, but how we do so in our hearts. That’s the only thing that  eventually dissolves the shackles that for a long, long time keep human  spirits and souls chained to the limitations of the physical world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Amnesiac

Our minds are powerful beyond belief. Every thought is like a broadcast signal sent into the world. The subconscious has no censor. It is a sponge and a projector, and it absorbs and plays back whatever data is put into it. Science and psychology have proved these things. With this mind, a little thing that I say to myself, whenever I remember it:

Every day, in every way, I am better and better.

Health, wealth, success... Whatever.

Visualize it, imbue that vision with your emotion, engage as many of your senses as you can bring to bear, and then whatever vision you've chosen, trust that it is seeking you as ardently as you are seeking it.


----------



## Aquarius

_*Letting Our Inner Light Shine
*_
_*




*_
​Through our inner connection with the Source of all  life, not just a selected few but each one of us is potentially a  receiving station for the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly  from there into the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the  fullness of time, everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the  message Mandela used is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane,  when each one of us will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not  happen through some kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked  on by every individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best  from within themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly  nature behind.

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve  the highest good of the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make  our world a better place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the  better we can be used as channels of light, through which the  inspiration of the Highest flows into the consciousness of our race and  world. The Spirit of the Universal Christ is waiting to come alive  within everyone of us, so it can guide us intuitively to show the way  through right thoughts, words and actions. Just like the Master of the  Jesus legend, on our own we are nothing and can do nothing. If we can  resist the temptation to use what comes to us for self-glorification and  prefer to celebrate and glorify God’s infinite power, wisdom and love,  we can evolve into an increasingly powerful force in the blessing and  healing of our world.

This applies especially to souls who in  this lifetime are destined to learn their lessons through working  upfront and in leading positions. But it is just as relevant to those  who humbly, modestly and unseen by most earthly eyes serve in the  background and behind the scenes of public life, to do their share of  bringing our peaceful new world into being. Let’s spare a loving thought  for the leaders of our world and the special tests and trials they  constantly have to face, to help the wise ones in charge of us to  establish what degree of spiritual maturity each one has reached. How  many of them are as yet capable of serving the Highest rather than  putting their own selfish interests first?

The essence of a White  Eagle teaching from ‘The Golden Harvest – Creation, not Destruction’  confirms this: ‘The Creation legend of the Abrahamic religions tells you  that God breathed into Adam the breath of life. Our Creator breathes  the same into you when you hold the thought of humankind’s perfect  spirit life in your mind and heart. Like the Master of the Jesus legend  you will then be able to say: ‘I and my Father are one. I am in the  Father and the Father is in me.’

‘Hold fast to this realisation  of the life and light within you. Let your inner light shine so that it  can manifest itself in your world. Each one of you as an individual is  of the greatest importance, because when the perfect expression of God  flows through you it influences countless lives. Every human soul is so  important because it is potentially a reflector of God’s light and life  that at some stage of its development can be used as yet another channel  for bringing God’s glory to the Earth and establishing God’s kingdom  there.’

Julia Cameron tells us how she goes about it: _‘I am  music waiting to be heard. I am a song unfolding. My notes are the voice  of Life singing through me in majesty. I open my throat to the word of  creation. I speak my truth and build my life upon it. I open my mouth to  exclaim the glory that I feel within me. I give voice to God and God’s  plan for me. I refuse to be small when God intends for me to be large. I  expand without pride, without arrogance. I expand through love. I open  my heart and mind to the brighter, clearer and more joyous vistas life  intends for me. I allow life to create through me the better world of  which I speak and see in my imagination.’

_From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *
​


​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Gift Of Soul Food
*_
_*Heaven And Hell – An Allegory
*_
_*




*_
​After  having spent a difficult earthly lifetime without any spiritual  sustenance whatsoever, a man returned to the world of spirit. When he  had rested and recuperated there for a while, he still felt very  confused. So he asked one of the ministering Angels: ‘What is this  place? Where am I, in Heaven or in Hell?’ The Angel took him by the hand  and said: ‘Heaven and Hell are not places that anyone goes to. They are  states of consciousness that only exists in the earthly minds of human  beings. Let me show you what I mean.’

The Angel took the man to a  room where people were sitting at a banquet table that was laden with  delicacies of all kinds. Clearly a fest was in progress and each  participant had a spoon with a very long handle attached to both hands.  All of them looked emaciated and were clearly on the verge of starving  in spite of the abundance before them. They were desperately trying to  feed themselves, but because the handles of their spoons were far too  long, not one morsel reached their mouths. Sadly and longingly, they  were looking on the food kept on falling from their spoons onto the  table and could not be reached by them.

A group of Angels stood  silently around the gathering, watching the sufferers with concerned and  sad expressions on their faces. The Angel accompanying the man  explained: ‘We are your guardians and keepers. Although we are in charge  of you, we are not allowed to interfere with any of the lessons you are  receiving. Only when someone goes down on their knees, it is enough to  do so merely metaphorically speaking, do we have permission to come to  your help, as surely we do only too gladly. Let me show you something  else.

The Angel took the man to another room where people were  seated round another banquet table laden with delicacies, just like the  one in the other room. Here, however, the participants of the feast were  happily tucking in, joking and laughing, chatting and generally having a  great time. They had an identical type of spoon fastened to both their  hands. But in spite of this handicap, they were not starving because,  helped intuitively by the Angels they had discovered that when they fed  each other instead of themselves, as much food as anyone liked was  available for all.

Noticing the astonished look on the man’s  face, the Angel said: ‘The situation in these two rooms is a reflection  of what happens in earthly life. There as well as here, the only thing  that really matters is that you become aware of your true nature as one  of God’s children of the Earth. You find yourself in that existence from  time to time so that you may learn to behave in keeping with your true  nature, which means loving each other so much that you to want to share  with those around you everything your Creator, the Great Father/Mother  of all life, makes available to you.

‘In the final analysis, it’s  everyone’s own attitude to themselves and each other and the behaviour  this brings about towards those around you that makes the difference  between a heavenly and a hellish lifetime. Spiritual knowledge is food  from the Heavens, the higher and highest levels of life. It is a  veritable treasure, but merely reading it and selfishly keeping it to  yourself does no good to you or anyone else. New knowledge that comes  your way is meant to be tried and tested by you through applying it to  your own life’s experiences. That’s the only way the wealth contained in  any of the information received can penetrate your consciousness and so  become your property. Only then can it expand and your comprehension of  life increase in the manner it is meant to do.

‘During each  earthly lifetime you are taking part in another stage of your very own  healing journey of a thousand miles that eventually takes each one of  you back into the conscious awareness of your loving union with God and  all life. And there is nothing nobler and finer, more fulfilling and  rewarding for any one of you than sharing with others the learning you  are gleaning from every one of your experiences. Whatever is gained in  wisdom and knowledge should not be kept to yourself. The Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, wants you to use it for the feeding  and blessing, healing and comforting of anyone who is in need of it. If  you ask for our advice through your inner guidance, your intuition, we  will show you what each one is ready to receive.

‘First and  foremost all of you, without exception, are God’s children of the Earth,  spirit and soul, the same as your Divine parents. Spiritually young and  inexperienced souls, during the early stages of their earthly education  you can only learn through their own experiences. This is how they have  to find out that a lack of understanding of God’s true nature and their  own, and not yet knowing the true purpose and meaning of their  existence, leads to a gradually increasing severe deprivation of  spiritual nourishment. Every bit of the Divine wisdom and truth your  Highest Self is bringing you through your inner teacher is essential  soul food, not for the selected few but for every human being on the  Earth. Only when someone’s earthly self has been sufficiently starved of  this kind of sustenance does it begin to feel its soul’s hunger and  thirst. In the end this motivates it to go in search of it.

‘When  you reflect on what is known of humankind’s history, you can see for  yourself how all of you together, during the early stages of your race’s  earthly development, each one of you made their contribution towards  creating a living Hell. Without as yet being aware that you are  responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, you first  did this for those around you. And when the law of Karma brought the  reactions to your misdeeds back to you in other lifetimes, you did the  same for yourself. It took a long time until you realised that this came  to you by no means as some kind of punishment, but so that you should  learn through your own experiences about the existence of the Universal  laws and feel the effects they are having on everyone’s life.

‘Alas,  to this day Hell on Earth is created by those who insist on using their  gifts and talents for selfish purposes and material gains, rather than  for the benefit of others to show them how they bring their own small  pieces of Heaven down to the Earth. An existence that so far knows  nothing but satisfying the desires, drives and urges of its small  earthly self, sinks ever deeper into selfishness and avarice,  belligerence and greed. In this process it constantly creates for itself  and others a state of living Hell on the Earth.

‘However, God is  love and the law of life is love, and each life that is filled with  love is a heavenly one. So, love as much as you can – the supply is  endless. The more you give, the more you will receive. No love given is  ever lost because the Universal laws decree that whatever you send out  must return to you. In its purest and most innocent form love expresses  itself in simple human kindnesses like a loving thought, a word of  understanding and/or the touch of a hand.

‘When it comes to  adding credits to your spiritual account in the great book of life,  being a good, kind and loving person rates much more highly than merely  doing good. It means being godly and in God-like fashion welcoming the  living, loving spirit onto the Earth so it can manifest itself through  you and make your world into a better and more beautiful place for  everything that dwells there. All of this has nothing to do with  religions and everything with bringing forth your own Christ nature.  This is how each one of you is required to eventually make their  contribution towards establishing God’s kingdom, the realm of that which  is beautiful, good and right on the Earth, thus bringing Heaven down to  your planet.

‘Gemini, Libra and Aquarius are the Air signs. Each  one in a somewhat different way serves the development of the human  intellect and mind. Aquarius represents the Universal mind and during  the Age of Aquarius every earthly mind will gradually attune itself and  come into harmony with the Great Mind, known to you as God. You are all  together on the Earth, so you can help each other in whatever manner it  may be required. To support you in these endeavours, we have given you  the Internet and showed you how to develop it to its present state of  sophistication.

‘Can you see how with the worldwide web we are  placing into everybody’s hands the spoon with the longest handle that  ever existed? By e-mail, through forums, social websites like Facebook  and Twitter, and whatever other means of communication will eventually  be at your disposal, this feeding device is capable of reaching into the  farthest and remotest corners of your planet. We ask you to use your  spoon for good purpose and feed God’s children wherever you find some  who to this day are deprived of God’s sacred wisdom and truth that is  now flowing so freely directly from the source of your being into all  human hearts that are open to receive it. All are your siblings in the  great family of humankind and many to this day are crying out to be fed  by you. Do not allow anyone to die of starvation but wield your spoon  and act by sharing your abundance.

‘Whenever some spiritual  knowledge comes your way, first turn to your inner guidance to establish  whether it is true. If the wise one within says: ‘Yes, this is true!’  take the good news on board and spread it as much as possible. Do so in  the spirit of friendship and love, in which it was given to you, and  forward it on to your worldwide Internet connections of whom you know  that they will be interested in what you have to give. Please do not  forget to add a reference to the source of your information, i.e. that  it came to you from Rays of Wisdom, where lots more of this nature is  available and can be downloaded free of charge any time of day or night.

‘As  spiritual knowledge is a living organism that will forever continue to  grow and evolve, new, original and exciting dishes are constantly in  preparation and being served in the form of updates and additional  chapters, for you to be enjoyed and fed to others with your own  long-handled spoon. How about supplying them with some links, so they  too can partake as much as they wish of the feast we have prepared for  you with the help of Aquarius?

‘It is through generously  distributing your finds and nurturing others that you yourself will  never fail to be fed and sustained by us and ultimately the Life Force  itself. The more you manifest your Christ nature and conduct a life that  is filled with love for everything that shares it with you, the more  you will be able to see for yourself how every one of your needs is  constantly met and that frequently before you have become aware of it  yourself. If that isn’t everybody’s idea of Heaven on Earth, please tell  us what is?’

I am the Divine Trinity,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ,
Through whom all life is given.
Freely, freely you are receiving
My wisdom and truth.
In our name now go forth and
Freely share it with those around you.
And because you not only believe
But know that we really exist and live
Inside of every one of you,
They too will no longer be lost in earthly life
Because they know where to find us.

Inspired by Carol Owen
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Gift Of Individuality
*_
_*



*_

Each one of us is a special and unique being.
There isn’t another one like it in the whole of Creation.
This is because we have been blessed with individuality.
It’s for a wise higher reason that we are different from everyone else
And that’s how the Great Father/Mother of all life wants us to be.
But alas, for as long as we fail to understand this,
We frequently find that our perceptions and opinions differ
From those of the people around us
And we seem to be unable to see eye to eye with them.

Being aware of the purpose of our individuality,
Whenever there is the danger of angry words being spoken
And when tempers are starting to fly,
Let’s remind ourselves of everyone’s uniqueness
And make an effort to step into the other one’s shoes.
This makes it easier to see their point of view
And to reconcile ourselves with the differences that arise,
So that at the end of such discussions
We can shake hands, agree to disagree with each other
And remain friends.

Only through striving to get along with others
And in friendly co-operation working our way
Through the disputes and conflicts that are bound to arise,
Wherever human beings rub shoulders with each other,
Can we hope to create the kind of friendships
That are indestructible and will last
Beyond all earthly boundaries and limitations
And forever accompany us onto the higher
And eventually highest levels of life.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘Negative Thinking – Prime Cause Of Depression’
•    ‘Feeling Safe’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Fear Of Annihilation
*_






​There  is no doubt in my mind that humankind’s worst fear by far is that of  annihilation and non-existence, of being snuffed out like a candle when  in fact we are  moving into the world of light, our true home, and  merely leaving our physical bodies behind. In the early stages of our  earthly education, as young and inexperienced souls, we have no choice  but to believe the teachings of the religions, specifically created for  this purpose, to convince us with the greatest air of authority that  life is a one-off thing. As a result, we move through it nurturing the  belief in our bosom that we can please ourselves, do what we like and  get away with just about anything, if need be murder – in some cases  quite literally.

For as long as we are convinced that a bullet  through our head or a cyanide capsule in our mouth will wipe us out or  snuff us out like a candle, we are quite capable of killing and maiming,  massacring and taking hostages, torturing and maltreating anyone who  treats us badly. Maybe they do not share what we think of as true, holy  and sacred, possibly make fun of it. Or maybe it’s someone who simply  gets in the way what we perceive as our progress or we just don’t like  them. We may even hope to deserve a special place in Heaven for our  behaviour or go straight to paradise as a reward for our ‘heroic’ deeds.

That  is an exceedingly far cry from what really happens. At the moment of  physical death when we leave our earthly identity with its physical body  behind, we once again become aware of our true nature as spirit and  soul and return to the world of spirit, our true home. That’s where all  of us go, for the simple reason that there isn’t anywhere else. The  awareness of being spirit and soul reminds us that the Divine presence  never leaves us and that because of this at all times we stand before  our Creator, each one of us on their own. This is not like a standing or  kneeling in front of some kind of throne, the way the God was presented  to us in previous ages.

Let us not blame the religions that  taught false beliefs like this one. They too were necessary so that we  should get to know the lower and lowest characteristics of our earthly  nature. Poor humankind! In our ignorance of the things that truly matter  in life, like the knowledge of our immortality and the Cosmic laws, our  Creator’s laws, as young souls we march through life and accumulate  ever more negative Karma, blissfully unaware that the bill will  eventually be presented to us for every one of our misdeeds.

Ignorance  of the existence of the Universal laws could never protect anyone  against having to live with them and the need for harvesting the bitter  fruits as the consequence of the seeds we once sowed with every one of  our thoughts, words and actions. Every bit of suffering that has been  caused to any form of life has to be made good and redeemed by us, at  some stage during our evolutionary journey through life. And each time  we have left the physical reality of Earth life behind and returned into  the world of spirit, our true home, there does come a day of judgement.  To our astonishment, however, it isn’t at all like what we were taught  by the churches we left behind.

In our other world we stand, hand  in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, before ourselves and take a  good look at everything that happened in the lifetime we just left  behind and in others before it, if this one is not our first encounter  with Earth life. Suddenly we understand why Shakespeare wrote in ‘As You  Like It’:
_
This wide and Universal theatre
Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one person, in their time, plays many parts.
_
​To  help us gain a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of our  earthly existence and so that we should get at least an inkling of the  complexities that are hidden behind it, throughout the ages God’s Divine  wisdom and truth has been presented to humankind in many and varied  forms. It has constantly flown through and worked  with all manner of  channels. Shakespeare was one of them. Do you find it as astonishing as I  do how long it sometimes takes until the meaning of some of the wisdom  that was given to our world in this manner actually comes clear?

How  much longer will it take until finally all of us are aware of what the  concepts of God and the Universe truly mean? One cannot help wondering   what will emerge, as everybody’s understanding of them is going to be at  least slightly different from anyone else’s. Our relationship with the  Divine is a highly personal and intimate one and because God is as much  part of us as we are part of God, our perception of it depends on the  relationship we have thus far been able to establish with this part of  ourselves. The task of every soul on the Earth plane is to search for  their own philosophy of life that is based on their understanding of the  meaning and purpose of their own being and that of all life. To my  mind, this can only be found by making an effort at peering behind the  curtains of Earth life and into its spiritual background, especially  through its most profound experiences of birth and death.

A great  abundance of fears, superstitions, false beliefs and illusions to this  day exists in our world.  The spiritual knowledge that for some time has  been flowing ever more powerfully into our individual and collective  consciousness is doing its best to help us cleanse our consciousness of  these things. This process will continue until every last shred of them  has gone for good. The general awareness of humankind’s true nature and  destiny is increasing all the time. Ever more of us are becoming aware  that the purpose of all existence in matter is evolution and that the  essence of our being is spirit and soul. Because they are immortal and  cannot die, there is no death, only transformation into other states of  life. With this knowledge, even the fear of death, the worst one of all,  is saying goodbye to our world._*
Nothing To Fear
*_
What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence and practising it safely in the knowledge
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There is no longer is any death for us,
Merely transformations
From one life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘There Is No Death’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*You Will Have Life To The Full
*_
_*




*_
​Our  fears, one by one, dissolve on their own with an ever deepening  recognition that everything, including them, was given to us by the  Creator's great wisdom and love, to teach us how to live wisely and come to  terms with our earthly existence. This improved comprehension of the  processes of life in itself brings a measure of healing and peace to  human souls and our world. Good advice is all right whenever it comes  our way. Yet, even the best and well meant bit of it should ever be  followed blindly. We are always the bottom line and we alone can decide  what is right or wrong and works for us or does not.

Getting rid  of all our fears, learning to live without fear altogether, that’s the  meaning of the prophetic words of St. John 10:10: ‘You will have life to  the full!’ The evidence of the past two thousand years clearly shows  that this cannot happen merely by believing in a legendary figure like  Jesus and his mission. Each one of us is required to apply themselves to  working on their earthly character and bringing forth the qualities of  their higher or God nature and learning to love wisely, the way our  Creator loves us. No-one is alone with this task. God and the Angels, as  well as our Masters and guides are waiting to be called upon, so they  can hold our hands and show us the way back home into the oneness with  the those on the highest levels of life. The Jesus legend demonstrates  how every human soul eventually needs to conduct their life as a  spiritual Master in our own right and through this evolve into a  Christed one in their own right.

We are told that love is the  great solvent against all fears. But what kind of love does this mean?  It seems to me that for as long as one still fails to grasp what life on  the Earth plane is truly about, human love is quite capable of creating  more fears than it can ever hope to dissolve. That which in human terms  is commonly defined as love is not really love at all. It’s nothing but  a soppy emotion that creates possessiveness, clinging on and  dependency, rather than setting the loved one free to make their own  mistakes, so that they can learn from them and assisting them to fulfil  their highest potential.

All too frequently, human love is  nothing short of emotional blackmail: ‘If you don’t love me, I won’t  take care of you!’ is not love. If we love, we love anyway, whether our  affections are being returned by another or not. Love in its true sense  never ends or goes away, for example when someone has offended and hurt  us, or when someone dies. Love endures all and makes an effort to  understand why things are happening and what motivated the other one.  Love is not only, as the song says: ‘a  reason to be living’. It is the  reason to be living and why we are here. Love is the fulfilment of God’s  law on the Earth. Love has brought us into being. We come from love and  we return to it. Love sustains and supports us here, in all our  endeavours and undoubtedly it will continue to do so throughout  eternity.

In the course of many lifetimes we were first required  to live with and explore the characteristics of our lower animal nature.  Gathering its experiences removed us further and further from our true  higher self. Each could only get to know life in physicality through  their own impressions. Having reached the ascendancy of the same arc  that once led us downwards, the time has come for reaching ever more for  the blessing, healing and helping hand of our Highest Self, so it can  teach us to love wisely, the way our Father/Mother Creator cares for Its  Creation. This means living with respect, kindness and goodness towards  everything that is part of our lives as well as ourselves. It is a  caring for and giving attention to wherever there is a need, without  asking anything in return, yet not neglecting our own needs and wishes.  This kind of love is a freeing one. It instinctively seeks the good of  another because it knows that what is good for them is good for  everybody, including us.

From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*God’s Nature And Our Own
*_
​ _*



*_​
I believe that we have been granted the gift of another lifetime at this particular time so that we may find a new understanding of God’s nature and our own. For me the best way of approaching such an immense and delicate topic is with the help of astrological concepts. So that’s what we are going to do in this chapter. Let’s start with the fact that everything is of God and that God is everywhere. Nothing in the whole of Creation is beyond or out of the reach of God’s power. God to me is the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the Universal Christ, the light of all lights and the Sun of all Suns.

We were created in God’s image and everything that is in God is therefore also in us. The power aspect of God and us, women and men alike, is masculine; it expresses itself through Fire and Air. The Goddess is its feminine counterpart; she is the devotional, sensitive, feeling aspect of God and the soul of the whole of Creation. Through the feminine elements of Earth and Water, the Mother yields to and shapes herself in response to the creative ideas and impulses she receives from the Father, the masculine aspects of Fire and Air. Fire represents the first spark of creation, the creative idea. It is transmitted through the Air element, a symbolism for the mental faculties of the Highest Mind; our own small earthly mind is an integral part of it.

 Even God, and by that I mean its masculine aspect, cannot create anything on its own. God needs his Goddess as much as she needs him; the same is true for the feminine and the masculine parts of our nature. To create new worlds and populate them, God and Goddess on the highest levels of life lovingly work together in harmonious and peaceful co-operation, by silently responding to each other’s wishes. This creative principle applies to all levels of our world and all worlds. To bring into being the badly needed and desired new and peaceful world, each must make their own contribution and do their share of the healing work this requires. The first visible sign that this is happening in our world on the outer level of life is that the genders are beginning to recognise and respect their own and each other’s true value as beloved children of the Universe. It is necessary to accept and bring together all aspects of our nature, so they can learn to work together peacefully and harmoniously, the way they do in our Creator. 

The same as God and Goddess cannot exist without each other, we – the children of the Earth – are lopsided and unable to function properly for as long as we are only acting on one aspect of our nature, i.e. the feminine or the masculine. Everybody has a sleeping partner inside who is waiting to be tapped into consciously, so that by coming alive we shall become whole. The feminine is the guiding, caring and nurturing presence that protects all lifeforms in all worlds. When the masculine element Fire, together with its companion Air, is left to its own devices without the restraining, softening and cooling influence of the feminine elements Earth and Water, their counterpart, it is bereft of all feelings and becomes increasingly destructive. Warring nations at each other’s throats, inventing ever more devilish contraptions of destruction bear witness to the truth of this. 

The masculine Fire sign Sagittarius rules vast topics like higher education of all kinds, among them religions and philosophies. Fire in this sign is of a spiritual nature and is said to burn mellower than in the other Fire signs. Do not be deceived by this though! Although the fire burns in a different way in Sagittarius, it can turn into the most destructive one of all. By the time it reaches this sign, even an unevolved soul has its learning from the Aries and Leo experiences under its belt. When the Sagittarian fire unites itself with the negative aspects of these two signs, the result can be worked out on two fingers; it can be an especially lethal combination in the context of religions. Just look at the state of our world now and see for yourself how the push, drive, enthusiasm, over-confidence, arrogance and intolerance of Aries, ruled by Mars, the God of war, comes together with the abundance of creative ideas of Leo. Now, take a look at the weapons arsenal of our world and you can see what happens when they are applied to means of destroying each other. 

To this day, there is much evidence in our world that a small amount of knowledge is indeed a dangerous thing. All along it seems to have been very much part of unevolved human nature that having got hold of one small corner of God’s truth, we believe to have found the answer to everything. In such cases the Sagittarian fire may express itself as religious fanaticism that is willing to go on the rampage and turn us into a crusader. Carried away by the missionary zeal of our still limited vision of life we then allow ourselves to be guided by the dogma and creed of religions, whose teachings could have long lost most of their validity for the times we live in. Either we choose such a belief system consciously in this lifetime or, unbeknown to our earthly self now, we do so before physical birth in the world of spirit. Another expression is the priest who blesses those who go to war and the weapons for maiming, killing and suppressing others. 

The human spirit in both genders, without its soul, is masculine. It is in this world to become familiar with all its aspects and learn their wise handling. First and foremost it must get to know the destructiveness of its nature, and that pain is the result when any of God’s creatures is hurt. The best way of demonstrating this is through having to spend as many lifetimes in physicality as it takes to learn this. Every spirit and its soul must spend time on the Earth plane and move about in a physical body, an extremely delicate and sensitive vehicle, so each can find out through their own experiences that this body gets hurt easily and, at the extreme end of the scale, can be killed and lost for good. 

That is why time and again, a new physical body has to be created through souls who are already on the Earth plane. Into it enters a spirit, equipped with its own soul that is capable of absorbing and retaining the knowledge and understanding that is gained; through them it grows and expands. There is no way of imbibing life’s most vital lessons, like getting to know the meaning of pain or death and dying, than at times finding ourselves alternatively at the giving and the receiving end of painful experiences. 

Will and power are the masculine aspects of God; wisdom and love are their feminine counterpart, the Goddess. In inexperienced souls the masculine is likely to still express itself in an unrestrained lust for power, no matter what the cost. For as long as the soul is still lost in the darkness of its ignorance of its own true nature and spiritual requirements, it seeks to wield power over others by dominating and suppressing them. Those who are in some way weaker, dependent, helpless and therefore unable to put up any serious resistance are particularly at risk, especially children and animals. 

If only those who to this day see their only role in life as dishing out suffering to all and sundry, knew what kind of Karma they are so happily creating for themselves and that in due course every bit of it is sure to return to them. Yet, let’s not sit in judgement over any one of them, but forgive them as we too must have been through such experiences, because no-one can learn our lessons for us.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Long And Winding Road
*
_*



*_

_The long and winding road
That leads to your door
Will never disappear.
I’ve seen that road before,
It always leads me here.
Lead me to your door.

The wild and windy night
That the rain washed away
Has left a pool of tears,
Crying for the day.
Why leave me standing here?
Let me know the way.

Many times I’ve been alone
And many times I’ve cried.
Anyway you’ll never know
The many ways I’ve tried.

But still they lead me back
To the long winding road.
You left me standing here
A long, long time ago.
Don’t leave me waiting here.
Lead me to your door.
_
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
At last you have led me to your door.
What a long time I have been yearning for this,
Looking here, there and everywhere,
Leaving no stone unturned,
Only to find You right here and now,
Inside me.
I welcome You,
O living, loving Spirit into
My heart and our world.

John Lennon & Paul McCartney
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Long And Winding Road’

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

*My Dream Of Humankind's Future
*





​The  Universe expresses its evolutionary visions through us in our dreams.  As we know by now, our thoughts have the same creative power that is in  God and what we are thinking today creates what’s going to happen in our  world in future lifetimes. Our dreams and thoughts of it becoming an  ever better and more peaceful place are helping to bring such a world  into being. They are the impetus that sets the right energies in motion.  As soon as we become aware of how these things work, we can consciously  make a valuable contribution to creating our new world by dreaming and  thinking about it frequently.

•    I dream of a world without  religions that are based on beliefs which in the end turn out to be  misinterpretations. My world’s religion has its foundations in the  knowledge that there is a God and who or what this truly means, and that  each one of us is a young God in the making and co-creator with the  Divine forces of life. This world is at peace because all its creatures  are co-existing harmoniously, working together and helping each other so  that each can give of their best and through this fulfil their highest  potential.

•    People’s inner worth is valued instead of their  material belongings. A person’s colour or creed is no longer of any  significance to anyone and everybody aims to assist the evolutionary  development of our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone knows  that we are as much part of God as God is part of us, and that our  eternal higher nature always has been more important than its  counterpart, the small earthly self with its limited spiritual horizons  and fearfully selfish and mean, greedy and covetous ego.

•    We  all accept responsibility for ourselves, each other and also our world,  as well as for each one of our thoughts, words and actions. We guard  them carefully.

•    Painful earthly lessons have taught us how  harmful and pointless the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of  the past were. Because everyone looks for their own understanding of  God’s sacred wisdom and truth within instead of without, it’s found  easily with the help of our inner guidance. Only when we have acted on  the knowledge we have found by testing and trying it out in our daily  lives, do we share our learning with those around us.

•    We all  pull our weight and endeavour to live strictly in accordance with the  Universal laws. We give of our best and freely share the gifts and  talents the Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon us with others.  Everybody merely takes out of life what they need and leaves the rest  for the others. Because of this there is always plenty of everything for  all of us.

•    We encourage and support each other to fulfil  our highest potential. No-one is taken advantage of and exploited.  Revolutions and wars, violence and crime, hunger and starvation,  sickness and even death will be unknown. Physical bodies that  deteriorate and eventually decay will no longer be required because we  shall be getting about in our bodies of light.

•    Being aware  that the law of life is love and that this is also our true nature, we  love and respect all human beings. We do this not because someone  commands it, but because that’s the only way of being true to our real  nature and our inner guidance tells us through the world of our feelings  that it’s the right thing to do.

•    Hand in hand with God and  the Angels all of us together are continuing to move forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, looking forward to  experiencing ever higher and more beautiful levels of life.

•     All human beings are aware of their oneness with God, each other and  all life. Every aspect of us and our world has been healed and true and  lasting peace is ours.

What a wonderful, wonderful world it is  going to be and it will come, of that I am convinced. It will be the  reward for the struggles that once had to be endured by everyone in  earthly life. How about you joining me, so we can dream together?

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Religion Of The New Age
*_






​My  dear children of the Earth, for you there is every reason for rejoicing  and being optimistic. The mass of spiritual information that by now has  become available to you and the great interest it is finding is living  proof of how the collective consciousness of your race and world is ever  more opening up and expanding. As pointed out earlier, to your small  earthly minds all matters of faith that were ever presented to those on  the Earth plane by its very nature had to remain one giant jigsaw  puzzle. Now the time has come for joining its pieces together, so that a  full and clear picture of My truth can emerge. This is happening now.  The sections of the mystery are falling into place and magically the  spiritual life of your world as one whole structure becomes visible.  Even to many earthly eyes it takes on shape and meaning.

There  is no reason for looking down your noses on humankind’s spiritual  perceptions of the past. They all contained some grains of My wisdom and  truth and in their time made a valuable contribution to the evolution  of your race. Fill your hearts with gladness, for your world has reached  the converging point of all its philosophies. You will gradually be  able to see for yourselves how each one in its own right, and then all  of them together, were never intended to be more than a means of showing  you the way back home into your true nature and the oneness with Me and  all life and lifeforms.

As it was in  the beginning, so it will ever be. The only thing that transforms itself  from time to time is your grasp of spiritual issues; that is all. There  is no conflict between the old religions and the new one. The spirit  guides and Masters will continue their work behind the scenes of earthly  life, the way they have done for a very long time. Until the last one  of you has been released from its studies on the Earth plane, they will  carry on guiding and supporting each one of you, as always.

The  more your perception of life changes and your understanding of the  spiritual realities that lie behind your present existence increases,  the more clearly will you be able to recognise each one in their true  roles as your wise elder siblings in the vast family of life. Nothing  has changed as far as they and you are concerned. They are still your  best friends and helpers, your good shepherds in the world of light.  Responsible for guiding and protecting the souls that have been given  into their care, they diligently watch over their flocks by night, i.e.  in the darkness of spiritual ignorance of the Earth. For as long as they  are still needed, they will be there for you to turn to and ask for  help in times of distress.

Your guides  and Masters in the world of light are presently preparing you and your  race to occupy its rightful place in the Universe. Know that the  spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you  from each other, are now drawing you together again into the awareness  of what, on the inner levels of life, has always been true, namely that  all life is one. The further you advance into the New Age, the more each  one of you will become aware that truthfully:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth.
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Golden Age Of Plenty*_







_*A Message Of Hope 
*_
​‘Aquarius is the sign of group  consciousness and humanitarian pursuits, of technological and scientific  progress, as well as of hopes and dreams. In the Age of Aquarius  humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams will find fulfilment  for those who have achieved self-mastery. Hand in hand with the Angels  and Me you yourselves are going to create the ideal world of your dreams  during this age. It will come about through ever more of you becoming  aware of your true nature and acting in keeping with the spiritual  knowledge you are finding. 

‘The time is closer than you may think when everybody unflinchingly will  give of their best to the whole and take out only what they need. In  this way hunger and thirst or any other kind of want and suffering will  gradually become unknown on your planet. You will no longer insist on  amassing too many worldly possessions, because by then you will know  only too well what an encumbrance they in truth are. They tie you like  leaden weights to your present existence and stop you from growing the  spiritual wings you require for the fulfilling of your highest potential  in grounding your greatest spiritual aspirations and creative/artistic  accomplishments on the Earth plane. They will be your contribution  towards making your world into an ever more beautiful, peaceful and  harmonious one. Can you see what a magnificent new world is waiting for  you?

‘Know that no matter what may ever come to pass for you and your world,  you will always be safe. At all times there will be a happy ending – if  not in this lifetime, then in another or maybe another one still.  Everything that happens is part of My great plan for all life, and  nothing has ever taken place in your world or any other against My will.  All is well and rests securely in My loving hands and so it shall be  forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the true and eternal part of  any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My love and nurture your  souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by following My guidance from  deep within you, for that is where every soul’s very own special key to  eternity is hidden.

‘I bless you, your world and all life in it. My blessings are for each  and every one of you, during these difficult times of transformation and  transition from one age to another. You and your world have always  rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured that this will continue  without interruptions and that the lessons in your present school of  life are unfolding exactly the way they should and in accordance with My  plan.

‘None of you has anything to fear, as the Angels and I will always be  with you. We are familiar with your struggles, but no matter what tests  and trials may still have to be endured by you, put your trust in us and  venture forth courageously, safe in the knowledge that we shall always  be there to guide and protect you in all your endeavours. Never forget  that we are in charge and that no-one and no force in the whole of  Creation ever took the reins from My hands, least of all one of you, My  beloved children of the Earth. All is well with you, your world and all  worlds – and forever will be.’
From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Building Our New World
*






​By  now, I know that everything in our outer world is a reflection of the  inner level of life, and that nothing can happen on the outer plane,  unless it has first manifested itself on the inner one. The way we think  makes us what we are and that is how, in the course of many lifetimes,  we developed into the person we presently are. That’s the fashion in  which each one of us has created their own inner world, where every one  of our thoughts, words and actions have their origin. And each time one  of us withdraws from earthly life and moves into dreamtime, we rise – if  only a small distance – away from our physical bodies and enter into  the realm of thought of the higher world.

Thought is the most  powerful force in the whole of Creation. It is the seed and first  impulse of all actions. At the time of our departure from our existence  in physicality, when our spirit and soul leave the vehicle of their most  recent lifetime behind, we move onto the inner level of life, which we  ourselves have created with our thinking patterns. And if I wish to find  in our other world a kind of Heaven that is beautiful and peaceful,  whilst still taking part in earthly experiences I need to employ my  thoughts for creating the environment of my dreams, where not only my  own soul but everybody’s can find rest and healing.

That’s why in  my meditations and quiet times of reflection, hand in hand with my  Highest Self, I am busily building the new world I have been dreaming of  for such a long time. I start with: ‘O Holy Trinity, Great Spirit,  Father/Mother and Christ and the Angels, my will is Thy will and Thy  will is mine. May Thy sacred words and prayers also be mine, so that  everything unfolds in compliance with Thy will and wishes for the  highest good and the greatest joy of all life.’ Then I conjure up in my  creative imagination a gathering of people on a vast and open plane.  Angels are standing close by to observe the proceedings, to guide and  protect and lend a helping hand, should the need for it arise and when  asked for assistance.

Suddenly I see soldiers in the apparel of  both sides of the conflicts, carrying rifles in their hands, burst from  the surrounding shrubbery. Having risen from their spiritual slumbers in  a flash of inspiration, they recognise that what the politicians and  leaders of their countries have been trying to do to them amounts to  nothing less than slaughtering their siblings in the family of  humankind. They have begun to ask themselves some searching questions  and come to the decision that no course of action is possible for them  now other than refusing to continue to act as hired killers and  murderers, paid for by their countries.

I become aware of them  remonstrating with themselves and saying things like: ‘What am I doing  here and what kind of Karma am I creating for myself? And what sort of a  legacy am I leaving behind for myself and our world, for times to come  when in another lifetime I return to Earth life as my own descendant? I  must have been mad to agree to coming here and taking part in yet  another one of the senseless wars of our world. Being unaware of the  Universal laws, my Karma up to now is bad enough. Making it good will  take a long time. Anyway, ignorance of the existence of the laws never  did protect any human soul against their working in our lives through  presenting us with the consequences of past actions, either in the same  lifetime or later ones. Having woken up to my true nature, I want to do  better. I cannot, I will not continue with my present way of life.’

With  expressions of disgust on their faces one by one the soldiers step  forward and hurl all their equipment onto a pile that is growing bigger  by the moment. When no more soldiers arrive, one of the Angels steps  forward and sets fire to the mountain of armoury, which instantly turns  into a bonfire whose flames are soon rising into the Heavens. Angels and  people are holding hands and begin to dance and sing praise and glory  to the Highest.

Meanwhile fighter planes are landing nearby.  Climbing from them are their pilots, who run to the bomb discharge  hatches, open them and drag bomb after bomb onto the ground. Strong  looking men step forward and help the pilots to carry the missiles to a  place nearby where others are waiting to defuse them. All remaining  metal is gathered together and taken for recycling to a place where it  is melted down. That which is left in the end is destined to be used for  the building of bridges between countries and their inhabitants.Women,  men and children from all nations are gathering and reaching out for  each other, holding hands and hugging each other. The pilots join them  and all together the people form a circle and start to celebrate not  only the things everybody has in common, but also our differentnesses,  the things that in the days of our ignorance used to separate us from  each other. Someone shouts: ‘Vive la différence!’ and the crowd echoes:  ‘Vive la différence!’

An Angel explained to me that all of these  things could only happen because ever more people in the outer world  were praying that the light of God’s wisdom and truth should illuminate  the hearts and souls of those involved in the conflicts of our world, to  help them to wake up into the realisation of their true nature. The  more of us unite in a certain purpose of prayer, without any selfish  desires and with nothing but love filling our hearts, the more powerful a  wave of love rises from there into the Heavens. The more we offer a  united front with our pleas to the Highest, the greater our yearning for  peace and healing for all parts of our world, the more powerful Its  response will be._
‘One candle can light thousands of others,
without its own life getting shorter.
Happiness and light never decrease through sharing.’_
The Buddha

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
•    ‘Reaping The Whirlwind’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Past, Present And Future*_






​Someone asked me the other day whether I  believe that our subconscious can know the future in the same way as it  may reveal the past to us – in meditation, if this is desirable for our  present stage of development. I do not think it would be good for us to  know too much of either the future or the past. In my view, the veil of  consciousness is there for our protection. If we had to live with the  conscious memories of everything that ever happened to us – not in one  lifetime or maybe two or three, but thousands – if we knew all the  things we once were capable of doing, we would find it impossible to  live with ourselves. I believe that we are here at this particular time,  so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life and that it will  forever lead us to where we need to move next for our highest good and  greatest joy. 

To my mind, we are not meant to know the future, for if we did it would  be available and easily accessible to us, which it is not – undoubtedly  for wise reasons. And I for one am glad about this. What would happen to  the thrill and excitement of the explorations that are always waiting  for us, to lead us onwards and upwards on the spiritual mountain with  ever more new discoveries? What would be the point of knowing their  outcome in advance? That’s why I am no friend of using astrology as a  tool for predicting the future. I am satisfied with familiarising myself  with the energies that are at our disposal at any given time,  personally and collectively, and the general trends they bring with it.  This to me is helpful when it comes to paddling the canoe of my life on  the great river of all life, steering it through the rapids and down the  waterfalls. 

In this way astrology is useful for assisting us with the process of  learning how to work in harmony with the Universal energies, instead of  struggling against them, the way our race has been doing for far too  long. Being aware of the Big Picture and knowing the broadest of  outlines of humankind’s future is enough for me and I look forward with  the keenest of interest to what lies ahead for all of us and also for me  individually, and how everything will unfold. But while we are here,  let us focus on helping Mother Earth in any way we can with her  evolution. 

It needs to be born in mind that many small people, in many small  places, doing many small things can change our world. In my view, the  best contribution anyone can make is by living modestly, refusing to  over-consume and recycling whenever possible. This has to be done freely  and willingly and not because someone – no matter who – says that’s  what we should or ought to do. The only spiritually valid way of  deciding for any course of action at any given time is when our inner  guidance tells us that something is right for us now. In this particular  case that the way we are living is out of love and respect for our  planet. 

Doing all we can to work for instead of against the wellbeing of Mother  Earth and thus providing a good example for those around us is one of  the main reasons for finding ourselves in this life at this time of  transformation and healing. Don’t you think our poor planet has had to  put up far too long with our race and the suffering you and I too once  must have inflicted upon her and all her kingdoms – the way so many are  doing to this day because they have not yet woken up to their true  nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence?

Every cell and atom of our physical bodies are filled with the  consciousness their indwelling spirit and soul have reached at any given  moment. At the end of each lifetime we leave this vehicle for one  lifetime only behind. The essence of our being moves on into the world  of light, our true home from which we emerge at the beginning of every  earthly sojourn. The cells and atoms of our physical boy are filled with  the consciousness our earthly self had reached at the time of its  departure. This is our gift to the Earth. It belongs to her and stays  with her, irrespective of whether our mortal remains were disposed of by  burial, cremation or at sea. 

Expressed in the simplest of terms darkness is not knowing God’s true  nature and our own, and the purpose and meaning of our existence. Being  aware of these things is light. Therefore, in our peace prayers let us  ask for the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth to fill not only our  own hearts and souls but also of everybody else who shares this world  with us. We pray that love, light and healing may enter all life, so  that together we may progress on our pathway up the spiritual mountain.  So far most advancements of our world have resulted from conflicting  views, opinions and interests and the suffering caused by them. With  ever more of God’s wisdom and truth entering human consciousness, we  hope that growth will eventually also be achievable through peace  movements. 

In spite of all our peace efforts there may sometimes be no other way of  resolving one of the conflicts in our outer world than through the use  of weapons. Even if this is the case, things can only happen because the  resulting events represent an essential part of the lessons required by  some of our younger, less experienced siblings in the human family of  life. Therefore, such courses of action too are God’s will, and there is  a great need for praying that the light of Divine wisdom should fill  the hearts and souls of all those involved. There is never any reason  for losing our faith and trust in our Creator’s great plan of life,  whose wisdom and love at all times blesses every one of us. May His/Her  love shine ever more brightly in all human hearts and souls, until  everyone’s whole being is filled with it to such an extent that our  hands can do nothing but work with love, our hearts beat with it, our  mouths utter nothing but its sounds and all eyes, the mirrors of our  souls, radiantly glow with it. 

Life is a journey and not a destination. Make an effort to savour it,  every single step of the way, for even if our present lifetime should  last one hundred years, it will be but a small stopping point on our  evolutionary pathway back home into the oneness with God and all life.  Being fully and consciously here in the moment to my mind is far more  important than peering into the past or the future. Every second of our  existence – wherever we may be spending it – is a moment in Eternity and  precious beyond compare. Although I still have difficulties living the  way John Denver’s song suggests, I share the feelings it expresses that  this is how all of us would be well advised to live:_*
Sweet Surrender*_
_Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air._

John Denver

Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Wolf As Animal Totem’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Time Is A Healer*_

_*




*_
I found a picture of your smiling face, 
Bringing old memories that I had locked away. 
The burden of anger from a heart filled with pain 
Was finally lifted and I smile at you again. 

If time is a healer, 
Then all hearts that break
Are put back together again, 
‘Cos love heals the wound it makes. 

I spoke such harsh words before goodbye. 
Well, I wanted to hurt you for the tears 
You made me cry.
All my hopes and dreams, they started vanishing and 
Those tender hurt feelings became a dangerous thing. 

All of those years we spent together, 
They’re now part of my life forever.
I hold the joy with the pain 
And the truth is: I miss you, my friend. 

But, time is a healer. . .

Eva Cassidy 

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*I Can See Clearly Now (1)

*​ 




​ For a very long time, the fog and mist    of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about God’s true nature    and our own, and of the purpose and meaning of Earth life have been    clouding humankind’s vision. Ever more they are now clearing away and a    beautiful picture emerges of the bright and sunny future that indeed    lies ahead of us and our world. That’s why there is every reason for  our   hearts and souls to rejoice and sing: 
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Can See Clearly Now’
​ 
 From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Legend Of Pandora’s Box
*





​ 
The   background to the story of Pandora’s Box is the Titan Prometheus’   resistance to the law and the commands of the King of the Gods, Zeus. In   Greek mythology Prometheus, whose name means forethought, was one of   the Titans. He was a culture hero and a trickster figure who is credited   with the creation of man from clay. He defied the Gods and brought  them  the gift of fire to the Earth, so that progress and civilisation  became  possible. Prometheus was known for his intelligence and as a  champion  of humankind. After either having got away with or having paid  the price  for one of his misdeeds, Prometheus kept going back for  more. Zeus,  however, was very crafty in the way of handing out  punishments to those  who refused to obey him.

As Prometheus’ penalty Zeus gave him  Pandora, the first woman. She was a  very different creature from man.  Having been created in the forge of  Hephaestus, she was as beautiful as a  Goddess and very beguiling,  thanks to traits bestowed upon her by  Athene and Zeus himself. Athene  was the Greek Goddess of wisdom,  courage, inspiration, civilisation,  law and justice, as well as warfare,  mathematics, strength, strategy,  the arts, crafts and skills. Zeus  presented Pandora as a bride to  Prometheus’ brother Epimetheus, who was  only capable of afterthought.  Prometheus had the gift of thinking ahead  and expected retribution from  Zeus because of  his audacity with the  fire, so he warned his brother  against accepting any presents from their  king.

When Zeus handed Pandora over to Epimetheus, she brought  with her a box  that carried a label with a warning that the box should  never be  opened by anyone. Epimetheus was so dazzled by his bride that  he forgot  his brother’s advice. He thought they were supposed to hold  the gift  his bride brought with her in safe-keeping for Zeus. Blissfully  unaware  of what kind of a present it held in reality, Epimetheus  insisted that  his wife followed the instructions on the box.

But  then one day he had to leave Pandora on her own for a few hours.  She had  been gifted with curiosity as much as with all the other  attributes her  Divine parents themselves had. For Pandora the box was a  present and  therefore not merely something to be kept in trust,  without ever looking  at it. What business did Zeus have to tell her not  to open it? Possibly  she had listened to her brother-in-law’s tales of  tricking the king of  the Gods or maybe she saw nothing to fear in the  box. What if she just  had a quick peak?

No sooner said than done! Making sure that  no-one was watching, Pandora  opened the box just one tiny crack. As she  did so, unpleasant ghostly  forms started to gush forth from the opening.  Without being aware of  what she was doing, Pandora thus unleashed all  the ills that  subsequently had to be experienced and endured by our  race, so that we  should learn from them and grow in wisdom and  understanding of the true  purpose that lies behind our existence on the  Earth plane.

In the end, Pandora’s gift with a difference would  teach each one of us  to discriminate and differentiate between good and  evil, darkness and  light. The sacred fire of the Gods hidden in her gift  would eventually  show us that what Prometheus brought us was merely  showing how to make  fire and how to use it wisely on the Earth plane.  Precious though this  was, Pandora was given something much more  valuable. How else could it  have been when it had its origin in the  superior intelligence of her  father, the King of the Gods, and the  wisdom and love of his feminine  counterpart, the Goddess Athene?

And  so it came about that from Pandora’s appearance onwards, human  beings  were no longer allowed to lounge around all day. They now had to  work  very hard for their living and from time to time some of them  succumbed  to many different kinds of ailments, too. When Pandora  thought that just  about every one of the unpleasant things must surely  have left the box,  at its very bottom she discovered one more item. On  closer inspection,  lo and behold!, she found that it was not something  evil, but that she  had also unleashed onto our world the most precious  gift of all and that  was hope.

Built into all individual and the collective soul of  our world with  this gift was the instinctive/intuitive knowledge that  things would  always improve and better times would be just round the  next corner,  that progress was constantly being made by us and we were  forever  moving onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
Inspired by and dedicated to my friend Pandora,
who passed into the world of light in October 2014.

We’ll meet again,
Don’t know where,
Don’t know when,
But I’m sure we’ll meet one sunny day –
In the world of light.
Until then,
God bless you and keep you safe, always.

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​

​


----------



## Aquarius

*What Is Hope?
*
​ _




_​ When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing, 
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Heaven And Hell
*_
​ 




​ What about Heaven and Hell – are they  really places anyone goes to? To me, they represent the various states  of consciousness, which we create for ourselves and each other, in the  here and now. Because we have freedom of choice, it always has been up  to each individual whether to create a living hell for ourselves and  those around us or to bring our own ideas of Heaven down to Earth in our  daily lives.

All human souls throughout every one of  their many lifetimes in physicality are in constant search of  consciousness expanding experiences that increase their understanding of  God’s true nature and their own, and of the wisdom and truth of their  Creator as it expresses itself on the Earth plane. For every soul there  eventually comes the moment of awakening into the realisation of who and  what they truly are and always have been, namely sparks of the Divine  and eternal and immortal beings of light, who can and will never die.  This quest continues until the soul has fully come home into the  conscious awareness of its oneness with God and all life.

The experiences of my present lifetime  have taught me that Hell on Earth is living without spirituality and  without the conscious knowledge of the purpose and meaning of our  present existence. However, with the help of the understanding that God  is something quite different from what anyone could ever have thought of  in past ages, namely that God is in you and me and in everything, I am  succeeding in bringing my own small piece of Heaven down to the Earth.  And that is something I am willing to happily share with anyone who  wishes to enter into my Heaven with me, the way I am doing with you  here.

In my view, only through becoming aware  of what is at stake, can anyone hope to begin to play their own active  part in establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth. And I rest safely in  the knowledge that when we do our best, God and the Angels will do the  rest. Because the Universe dreams and acts through human consciousness,  to achieve Its highest hopes and ideals, when we seek to bring healing  and peace to our world, it will always provide us with everything we  shall ever require to do so.

That is the only way it can come about  that each one of us in their own right will fulfil their highest  potential; all together we shall do so for humankind and the whole of  our world and all worlds. Those who are here now and whose inner eyes  have opened to their true reality are witnessing its beginnings. It is  happening because that is what the Universe wants for us, its beloved  children of Earth. Each one is God’s daughter and son, all wrapped into  one, and the homecoming of the prodigal son of the Bible is the  homecoming of all humankind into the full awareness of the true nature  of God and our own. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Heaven And Hell – An Allegory’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Prayer For Renewal Of Faith
*
*




*
O Universal Christ,
Light of all lights,
Star of all stars.
You are the Sun above and behind
The Sun in the sky above us.
Together with the Great Father/Mother of all life
You are the true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress
Of the whole of Creation.
Please draw us close to you
And renew our awareness of
Your sacred presence in our hearts,
So that through this the hope and faith
Of our whole world is renewed.

We are Your children and
The whole human race is
The work of Your hands.
Every one of us is
A sheep of Your flock.
Heal the hurt in us,
Comfort the pain in us,
Release us from our loneliness
And show us how we can change
Our weaknesses into strengths.

May the power of Your total and unconditional love
Fill our whole being and flow through us
Into everything we come into contact with,
To us bring the renewal of life
And strengthening of the
God-power within, which we and our world
Have been searching for such a long time.

May every one of Your children of the Earth
Be renewed in You,
Grow stronger in faith and
Be filled with joyful hope and trust.
Now that You are revealing yourself
As the true world teacher of the Aquarian Age,
Show us how we can do our share of
Making our world an ever
More beautiful and peaceful place
That is ruled by kindness and tolerance
Towards each other and where everyone rests safely
In the knowledge of Your protection and love.

Kindly walk before us and light the way
Up the spiritual mountain of life
For all Your children,
Hand in hand with Your servants,
The Angels and Masters of our other world,
And all other spirit friends and helpers.
May our whole being fill ever more
With Your Loving Spirit,
Enabling us to love You more dearly,
See You more clearly and
Become more like You and
At one with You,
With each passing day.

Amen

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Miracles Do Happen!
*_







​ For as long as the intention behind all  our earthly efforts is a good one and we act with love from our heart  and do our best, everything will always be well, and God and the Angels  happy to do the rest. The Universal laws ensure that when we send our  best into our world – and all worlds, for that matter – nothing but the  best can come back to us. Any bread cast upon the waters of life does  return, and any love that is ever given to anyone does the same, though  not necessarily through the people we once gave it to. In fact, this  hardly ever is the case. The likelihood is that it will come back to us  at times when our need is greatest and when we least expect it. It can  and does happen in quite magical ways with help suddenly appearing in  the form of kind and loving hearts and hands that are reaching out to  us, to comfort and hold. 

After particularly  traumatic and difficult times and events in our  lives, we may have lost  all faith in the innate goodness of people and  life. However,  experiencing in one’s own life that there are some truly  kind people  around who genuinely have our best at heart goes a long  way towards  restoring our lost trust. To teach us this lesson could  have been the  very reason why the situation that made us struggle arose  in the first  place. I for one am grateful to the Universe for having  created  opportunities from which I have learnt and still am learning  that it  really is safe to trust that help does come when it is required  and that  all my true needs are always met. Every soul can only learn  from its  own experiences that just when one thinks there’s nothing left  inside to  keep on struggling, out of the darkness from somewhere there  comes a  small light and new hope – and somehow life continues.

Difficult situations on all levels are  necessary and vital in every life. They are steps on our evolutionary  journey that in the end takes each one of us back home into the  awareness of our true nature. So, let us not begrudge our tribulations  but on the level of our soul and spirit rejoice that they have been  created in our lives by the loving presence and the great wisdom of the  Divine, not only for each one of us personally, but also nationally and  internationally. Opportunities are thus created from which all must  learn first hand how to work with the powers of the light and the love  of the Universal Christ, the highest and brightest Star in the whole of  Creation. Sticking our toes into the waters of life and trying and  testing situations for ourselves presents all human souls with valuable  evidence of how the power of the Great Universal love works and how it  influences all life.

No matter what may ever befall us and  our world on the physical plane of life, I do believe that both will go  on forever and that miracles are happening at all times. It’s just that  mostly we fail to perceive the miraculous ways of the Universe for what  they truly are, namely the handiwork of God and the Angels. Ceaselessly,  they are working behind the scenes of life to put things right again  and heal people and situations when something has gone awry. The more we  endeavour to be true to our real self and express the essence of our  being, love, in every one of our thoughts, words and actions, the more  miracles manifest themselves in our lives, because our human heart has  then reunited itself with the great love of the Divine. 

The legend of the Master Jesus demonstrates how, when the energies of  Heaven and Earth merge into each other, a force of such magnitude is  created that it is capable of healing all conditions of mind, body,  spirit and soul. This is the power that can quite literally move  mountains of faith, remove blockages of trust and make all crooked  corners straight. It brings comfort and healing to everything that is in  our world to wherever there is pain and suffering. Miracles are the  Universe’s way of demonstrating to humankind the unlimited power of Its  love. This is the healing balm and the panacea that needs to be applied  by us earthlings to all situations in our everyday lives, all our  relationships as well as to all national and international issues.

Let us stop and reflect for a moment on the wisdom of the Great  Architect of life. The Universe is infinitely wise in its giving. Yet,  it is even wiser in its taking. If we had never encountered the warped  side of our lives and our world, we would not have been able to  differentiate between good and bad, and that which desirable and  undesirable. If we had never been wounded, we would appreciate what  healing is like. We cannot know light, unless we have first experienced  darkness. Only through the lack or loss of something or someone can we  truly learn how to value what we had and also that which we are going to  have, when periods of suffering finally lie behind us, as they  invariable do in the end.

Such is life on the Earth plane! It has to be this way because that is  how it was designed for us by our Father/Mother Creator. Who would we be  to argue with Its wisdom? Take heart though – growing in understanding  through difficult and traumatic experiences, the way it is required from  us on the present level of our existence, is not going to continue  indefinitely. All life is constantly evolving and moving forwards and  upwards on a never ending spiral. When we, individually and as a race,  have become sufficiently evolved, so that Earth life has nothing left to  teach us, we shall be ready to move on to more advanced schooling on  the higher and ultimately highest levels of life. 

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Deep Peace
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Deep peace of the open prairie and the wind-swept sky,
The flowing rivers, quiet valleys and noble trees,
Standing stalwart and true on the mountain side,
Steady through the winds of life.

Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
By whatever name anyone may call You,
You are always there.
May Your peace dwell within each one of us,
To take us back into the conscious awareness 
Of our eternal oneness with You.
Provide us with the courage and strength 
To overcome everything that is ugly and evil in our world 
And transmute it into something beautiful and good.​ 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Healing Prayer For Us And Our World*_
​ ​ 




​ Beloved Father/Mother of all life,
I am calling on You today to ask for healing
For myself and my world.
Your Divine wisdom and power brought us all into being.
You sustain and support us every moment of every day.
Every breath I take, every morning I wake,
Every moment of every hour,
I am in You and You are in me
And I rejoice that it shall be so in all Eternity. 

Please fill my whole being with the blessing and healing power 
Of Your infinite wisdom and love.
And with the power of Your Divine thoughts,
Which once brought me into this life,
Help me to re-generate and heal my whole being.
I surrender my whole being into your loving hands
And pray that Your will shall be mine.
May Your words of healing and peace flow through me,
So I can do my share of
Blessing and healing, saving and redeeming myself
And everything that is in this life with me.

Please guide me and show me ways of
Casting out the things that are no longer of any use to me.
Mending that which is broken in me and my life.
Regenerating and renewing every cell and atom 
Of my whole being and of our whole world.
Open blocked arteries and veins.
Removing inflammations and cleanse my body of infections.
Healing damaged areas of my inner and outer being.
[Pour your heart out and tell the Highest forces everything that is troubling you.]

May the blessing and healing power of Your love 
Fill my whole being,
So that every part of me that is presently not functioning 
The right way becomes perfectly healthy
And my whole being begins to function
The way You intended it to be at the moment of my creation.

I wish to serve You and the life You have created for us 
With all my heart and mind, body and spirit and soul,
For the rest of this lifetime and throughout Eternity.
But this I can only do when my whole being has been healed.
That’s why in the name of love,
Your own sacred name,
I ask it from You.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Awakening
*_
​ _*




*_​ One fine day, though more likely during the cold,
Dark and lonely small hours of a night,
When we are at our wits end,
Trying to make some sense of earthly life
Where too many nasty and downright evil things 
Seem to be the order of the day,
Sleep won’t come and we toss and turn.
Suddenly we feel the need to pray, 
Even though we’ve never prayed before 
And have no idea how to go about it.
The only prayer we know is the Lord’s prayer
And when we quietly say it to ourselves
Over and over again, sleep eventually comes.
And that once was the start of my bedtime prayers.

This is a sign that the Divine spark in our heart
Is stirring from its slumber and 
Our superconscious faculties are starting
To open and unfold. 
Unbeknown to us, we have reached
The beginning of the end
Of our homeward bound evolutionary journey of
Of being educated in the earthly school of life,
Ready to be returned by our Highest Self into the
Conscious awareness of God’s true nature,
Our own and our relationship with the Divine,
But so far we have no idea that there is 
Something like a Higher and lower self.

Time and again our earthly self works its way
Round the whole of the zodiac.
In the course of many lifetimes
We become familiar with the
Negative as well as the positive characteristics 
Of every sign and house.
In this process we mature from a beginner 
In the earthly school of life into spiritual adulthood.
Old and experienced souls
No longer have difficulties grasping
That every human being is part of God 
As much as God is part of us;
That on the inner level the whole of
Humankind is one big family in which
We are all connected with each other.
Because of this, when one of us gets hurt,
All of us are feeling the pain and suffers with them.

During the early stages of our earthly education,
We are disinclined to reach out 
For the blessing, healing and helping hands
Of God and the Angels.
Why should we? As we cannot see them,
As far as we are concerned, 
They do not exist.
But eventually we reach the point 
When our superconscious faculties 
Start to unfold.
We find out that everybody
Has an inner teacher and guide, 
Who has always tried to communicate
With us intuitively.
Now the time has come for consciously connecting 
With this our inner guidance,
Paying attention to and following the advice of
The wise one or living God within,
Who knows the way of all things and
Has the answers to all our questions.

Rejoice!
For this is now happening to ever more of us.
The Christ Spirit is the living God within
And the Master Jesus is the symbol 
Of this part of everyone’s own nature,
Who is calling the whole of humankind
Ever more urgently to become 
Aware that humankind’s true nature
Is love and that on the inner level of life
We have always remained at one with God,
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator,
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ,
Who to this day speaks to us 
Through the Jesus legend. 

Our Divine parents care for us 
More than we frequently do for ourselves. 
God’s nature is love and so is ours.
Trusting that all is well with the Divine architect’s
Great plan of life and the goodness of 
The life we have been given,
Loving it and its Creator with all our hearts and souls,
That alone can bring true and lasting happiness 
And the peace we and our world have been 
Dreaming of for a long, long time.
Finding it is every human being’s birthright and
The Angels in spirit realm are waiting for our call,
So they can show us through our in-tuition,
The long promised new world teacher,
Our inner guidance, 
How each one of us can do
Their share of making it happen. 

For a long time God and the Angels have been 
Waiting to be asked for assistance with this task.
They are ready and willing to show the way
To everyone who requests it in their times 
Of prayers, meditations and quiet reflections.
All we have to do is call.
And that’s why an increasing desire for praying 
Fills ever more human hearts to ask for 
The healing of our world and 
Everything that shares it with us,
So that in God’s way and time 
Peace and prosperity may come 
To our whole world. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘Obeying The Universal Laws’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’​ 
From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Thoughts Are Wings
*_
​ _*



*_​ 
Thoughts are wings that carry us
In a way most marvellous,
Backwards into memory’s maze
And forwards into unborn days.

The mind can travel fast and far,
Reaching out to touch a star,
Breaking free from time and space,
Soaring beyond all common place.
Our spirit from the cage of mundane things
Can make its escape.
For thoughts are wings.
​ 
Patience Strong
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On This Special Day And Every Day *_

_*



*_

May the Road rise to meet you,
May the Wind be always at your Back,
May the Sun shine warm upon your Face,
The Rain fall soft upon your Fields
And until we meet one day,

May God hold you in the hollow of His/Her loving hands.

An Irish Blessingway

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*When Death Draws Near
*_​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of  teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is  from ‘The Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’. The second one appeared  in ‘White Eagle Spiritual Unfoldment Two ‘Companioned by Angels’: 

‘For all human beings there eventually comes the moment when they leave  their physical bodies behind and die, as it’s called in earthly life,  although in truth the only thing that happens to these bodies is that  their indwelling spirit and soul withdraws from it. Leaving the body  through the head, the outer garment is discarded like an empty shell.  Nobody is ever alone in this process. Each time this happens to someone  the Angels are in attendance and assisting the departure of one aspect  of your being from the other. The Angelic hierarchy is responsible for  humankind’s development and when matters of birth and death are  concerned, they are serving the Great Mother of all life. Christianity’s  Virgin Mary is one of her many symbols and so is the Egyptian Goddess  Isis. They were just two of the many names God and the Angels gave to  your world to illustrate the Great Mother’s influence down the ages.

‘For as long as all you can see are the physical aspects of life, you  are likely to think of death as something terrible. Even though to you  someone’s departure from that plane may often seems to be accidental,  this is never the case because the group of Angels known as the Lords of  Karma are observing everything that happens on the Earth most  carefully. Each time the predestined moment of death for one of you is  approaching, they make their preparations and give notice to the Angels  of Death to get ready. And these Angels are by no means the repellent  figures and gruesome spectres people imagined them to be in the past. 

‘If you could look through the veil of consciousness that to this day  separates your world from ours, you would be able to see that their  appearances are of an ethereal beauty that is hard to describe in  earthly terms. As manifestations of the Great Mother’s unconditional and  all-embracing love, the Angels of Death emanate compassion, kindness  and love. At the moment of your departure from earthly life these Divine  messengers bring about the separation of your spirit/soul from your  earthly existence. The Angel helps you to let go and then returns you  safely to your true home, the world of spirit and light. They also  assist you with your rebirth in our world, where loved ones are greeting  you with celebrations that are very similar to those of earthly life  when new babies arrive. 

‘In case you are wondering how you can best help someone whose departure  from earthly life is near, the power of thought can be more effective  than any spoken or written words could ever hope to be. It is possible  to help those in the ‘departure lounge’ by sending them optimistic  thoughts about the fact that in truth they are eternal beings who will  never die. In your mind hold kind and loving, hopeful and constructive  dialogues with them that there is nothing to be afraid of because there  really is no death, that what’s ahead of them is but a passing into  another dimension of life.  

‘And then, in your imagination, take the person into the blessing and  healing rays of the Christ Star, to be bathed in the powerful light of  the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother. By attuning the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to the Star’s healing  rays you can send these rays at any moment to those of whom you know  intuitively that they will benefit from them. In any kind of distance  such ministrations are as effective – more so in many cases – than  physical ones like ‘hands on’. 

‘We sincerely hope that what you are reading here will help you to  overcome your own notion that the worst that can happen to any human  being is the passing from their physical body. Whenever you catch  yourself thinking that way, remember that those who do are by no means  dying and that in truth they are heading for another rebirth into our  world. Ours is a realm of infinite beauty and wonder, love and joy where  pain does not exist and where all those who pass from your world  continue to live and thrive, explore and study, so there really is no  need for expressions of grief and sorrow. Let there be compassion but  not pity. 

‘The American poet John Greenleaf Whittier, 1807-1892 described this  most beautifully in his poem for the funeral of William Lloyd Garrison,  1805-1879: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and  sets the captive free’.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Setting The Captive Spirit Free’
•    ‘About Angels’
​ 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​ 

​ 

​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*On This Special Day And Every Day *_

_*



*_

May the Road rise to meet you,
May the Wind be always at your Back,
May the Sun shine warm upon your Face,
The Rain fall soft upon your Fields
And until we meet one of these days,

May the Great Father/Mother hold in His/Her loving hands.

An Irish Blessingway
Adapted by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Health Healing Prayer
*_

_*



*_

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Please help us to love You more dearly and 
To see You more clearly in all that is.
Show us new ways of understanding,
So that with every passing day our faith and trust grows
In Your infinite wisdom and love that,
For a long time unbeknown to us,
Has always been trying to guide us,
Not as a force outside of ourselves
But from within the very core of our own being.

In the conscious awareness that 
We are Your children and that You 
Are as much part of us as we are of You, 
Forgive us the trespasses of all past lifetimes
And grant us the gift of healing for us,
Our world and everything within it.
May every last shred of the darkness
Of the doubts and fears, sickness and pain 
Of all our past lifetimes be absorbed 
Into radiance of the white healing magic 
Of the Christ Star’s eternal light. 
May it shine from our hearts and souls
As it does from the heart of the Universal Christ, 
Your only born Son/Daughter.
And may this continue until
All traces of dis-ease have gone from our world.

You are the voice of wisdom in everyone’s heart, 
The wise one and living God within, 
Who tells us that fear is the underlying cause of cancer, 
The fear of life and the unknown.
Help us to restore our race’s faith and trust 
In the life you have created for us,
And provide us with some kind of evidence that
There really is a great plan of life in which 
Our world and every one of us has 
Their allocated space and role to play,
And that all is well with both.

May the awakening of Your love and wisdom
In the hearts of ever more human beings
Uplift and transmute all fears and anxieties of our world
Into blessing, healing and harmonising energies 
For the whole of Creation,
Until nothing but these feelings are
Flowing from our grateful and loving hearts 
Into its farthest and remotest corners.
Through a better understanding of the processes 
Of creation and life in general, 
And humankind’s role in Your great plan of life,
Help us to know – not merely believe – 
That the gift of life you are bestowing upon each one of us,
Each day anew, truly is most holy and precious one. 

In the name of love we ask these things from you,
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her kingdoms,
Especially that of the human race.
We ask this not only for those who are dwelling 
On this plane of life, but also for those who are
Resting and recuperating 
From earthly life’s stresses and strains,
On the other side of the veil of consciousness
That to this day separates our two worlds.
May that veil also soon be gone for good.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

* * *





​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Spirituality*_






​ The needs of our world are countless,
But none is greater than the one for seeking
The assistance of the spirit’s power, 
To raise our vision above that which to this day 
Appears to be sordid and squalid in our world.
On the wings of God’s sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift ourselves above these things
And perceive the greater picture.
This enables us to see that, in the fullness of time, 
Everything that is still is ugly and wrong on our planet
Will be made beautiful and right. 

The human spirit requires something to live for 
And reach heavenwards to something that lies 
Beyond our ordinary perception,
Instead of peering into the abyss.
We are here to learn how to look inwards,
To find the answers to all our questions
And to make the changes our world requires,
Rather than waiting for others
To do these things for us. 
This alone can turn humankind’s instinct 
For pursuing purely selfish desires and dreams
Into a victorious and unselfish serving of all life.

John D. Rockefeller, Jr.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Reflections On Prayer
*_
​ 




​ In times of prayer our inner self is wide awake.
With our whole being we give 
Our undivided attention to God and the Angels. 
Failing to pray is a sign that someone is not yet 
Aware of their own Christ nature and that
They are a spark of the Divine,
The same as everybody else.

Every human being contains this spark and
When someone feels no need to pray,
It is merely a sign that their spark is still 
In its slumbering state and their time 
For its awakening has not yet come.
Those who do not know how to go 
About praying are still out of touch 
With the most profound aspect of their nature.
And that’s the only difference between 
Someone who prays and who does not. 

Some believe that prayer 
Separates us from real life, 
Which to them means earthly life.
Yet, quite the opposite is true.
Prayer reconnects us with the eternal realities 
Of the spirit realm, our true home.
It gives birth to our Christ nature and
We rediscover our own Divinity.
It returns us into the conscious awareness 
Of our oneness with the Great Father/Mother of all life,
Our Creator and the whole of His/Her Creation
With all its manifestations of life.

J.M. Cagodevilla
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Birthday Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator, 
From where I stand now and reflect 
On this lifetime’s journey so far, 
It is easy to see that Your Grace has always accompanied me,
And that the failings, dangers and mistakes of my life, 
As well as the joys, pleasures and adventures were 
Necessary lessons.

I thank my companions on this side of the veil of consciousness
That separates our two worlds for their kindness and support
During earthly life’s journey of exploration.
And I thank my spirit friends and helpers for their loving kindness.
The more I progress in life, the more I sense
That they have always been there for me,
Guiding, inspiring and encouraging me to carry on,
No matter what lessons were presenting themselves.

Sometimes it’s easy to feel Your presence and theirs,
But to this day it frequently feels 
As if I had to walk by faith alone.
Forgive me for finding it hard to trust 
Your guidance and protection,
And also for the occasions when I failed to respond 
To the will and wishes of my Christ nature,
Being unkind and unloving, 
Towards others as well as myself,
Forgetting who and what I truly am,
A spark of You and Your beloved child.

With my whole being
I thank you for my ever growing awareness of
Your loving presence in everything that is, including me.
And for my ever deepening knowingness
That You really are as much part of me as I am of You.
My journey through what’s left of my present lifetime
Is lit by the memories of the many mercies 
You have always shown me.

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life/ 
May the wisdom and love of the Universal Christ, 
Your only born Son/Daughter, 
Take over my whole being,
So I can serve all Your children of the Earth
With the wisdom and love with which 
You always have provided for us 
And forever will continue to do.

All glory and honour, praise and thanks be to You
For the gift of my life and all life.
May Your servants, the Angels and Masters 
And all other spirit friends and helpers forever be 
Guiding, protecting and keeping 
Us and our world safe in Your loving embrace. 

Amen

George Appleton
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Walking In Beauty
*_
​ _*




*_
O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life,
Thank you for allowing me to take part 
In the beauty and wonder of Your Creation,
At this special time of Mother Earth’s transformation.
Your breath gives life to all worlds and beings,
And I hear Your voice in every wind that blows.
As an earthling, I am small and weak.
Grant me the gifts of Your courage and strength 
Wisdom and love.

Let me walk in beauty and make my eyes
Enjoy the Sun’s rising as well as its setting.
I treasure the things You are creating through me
As manifestations of the abundance of Your love.
May my ears ever be attentive to Your voice
And may I be wise enough to understand
And follow the things You have been
Teaching my people throughout the ages.

Help me to recognise the lessons
That are hidden in every flower and leaf,
Rock and mountain,
And all human beings.
Give me the wisdom not to wish
To be greater than any one of them,
And help me to overcome my biggest enemy,
My own lower nature. 

Make me ready to come to You with
An open heart and a clear conscience
That I have served the wellbeing of our
Beloved planet to the best of my abilities,
So that when my present lifetime fades, 
The same as every sunset does,
My spirit and soul reach You 
Without remorse and shame.

Based on the Native American Sioux Tradition
Adapted for our time by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace Prayer
*_
​ _*From the Jewish Tradition
*_​ _*



*_

 Let there be love and understanding among us.
Let peace and friendship be our shelter from life’s storms.
Eternal God, help us walk with good companions,
Live with hope in our hearts
And Eternity in our thoughts,
That we may lie down in peace and rise up every day,
To find our hearts ready to do Thy will.

Amen
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Peace On Earth
*_






O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Being omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient,
You are in all that is and know the way of all things.
You are the spirit of everything that is good, right and beautiful.
You are the will and power of the Great Father 
That rules the whole of Creation. 
You also are the love and light, 
Wisdom and truth of the Great Mother.

We are Your children of the Earth.
Please help us to find ways 
Of becoming ever more like You and at one with You,
So that the warmth and love of Your light 
Can flow through us into everything that is in our world
And bring us the healing and peace we so badly need.

Help us to deal with the many spiritual and mental, 
Emotional and physical challenges of our time,
By living one day at a time and conducting
Our lives in keeping with Your Universal laws.
May each one of us fulfil their highest potential,
Being aware of our own duties and responsibilities, 
Whilst freely and unselfishly giving of ourselves 
From a kind and loving heart.

We give thanks and praise
For the gifts You have bestowed upon us,
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels 
We can work our way through whatever 
Karmic issues are still waiting to be resolved,
To bring healing for every aspect of our being.
In due course may we be able to show others 
How to deal with theirs.

When the right moment has come for them,
Open their inner eyes and ears, 
So they too can listen to and follow Your guidance,
As it rises from within the very core of their own being.
May ever more of us come into the radiance 
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
And may this continue until even the last one us 
Has found their own way back home 
Into the consciousness of their true nature.

May the light of the Christ Star always illumine our way,
Its love guide our every thought, word and action,
Its Divine wisdom bring us inner peace,
Its strength fortify us in times of need,
And Its compassion and love
Guide and protect us, 
Bring us comfort and healing,
And keep us safe,
Now and forever.

Amen

Brian Reid
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Let Me Today
*_
​ 





 Let me today do something that shall take
A little sadness from our world’s vast store,
And may I be so favoured as to make
Of joy’s too scanty sum a little more.

Let me not hurt by any selfish deed
Or thoughtless word, the heart of foe or friend.
Nor would I pass, unseeing, worthy need,
Or sin by silence when I should defend.

However meagre be my worldly wealth,
Let me give something that aids humankind.
A word of courage or a thought of health,
Dropped as I pass, for troubled hearts to find.

Let me tonight look back across the span
‘Twixt dawn and dark, and to my conscience say:
‘Because of some good act to beast or man
The world is better that I lived today.’

Ella Wheeler Wilcox
1850-1919​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Dare To Be Who You Truly Are
*_






Learn to limit and content yourself
With the specific task of
Daring to be who you truly are:
A beloved child of the Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life
And a young God in the making.
Show yourself worthy of it by
Resigning, with good grace,
Everything you no longer are.

Then go forward and give of your best,
Intuitively guided and protected by
The living God, the wise one within,
Trust the great plan of life,  
Your place within it and
That it’s a good life that’s been given to you.
Unselfishly give of your best and use
Your gifts and talents that have
Taken many lifetimes to develop,
For the good of the whole.

Henry Frederick Amiel
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Value Of Prayer

*_





  Immer wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr,
Kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her. 

Just when you think you’ve got no more fight,
Out of the darkness appears a light.

German Folk Wisdom 
Translated by Aquarius
​Prayer is one of the finest gifts God  and the Angels have bestowed upon us earthlings. It costs nothing and  brings many rewards. But as much of the time we don’t know what’s really  good for us, for our own protection the answer to our prayer sometimes  has to be: ‘no!’ The inner spiritual level of life is a world of thought  where there is no separation between anything and secrets are unknown.  It is as if we were shouting our innermost secret thoughts and the  intentions behind them from the rooftops. They are clearly visible to  anyone who is interested in them. 

The Angels and Masters around the throne of God, the Christ Circle, are  in charge of the development of our world on that on its many different  levels. Our spirit guides and friends are their helpers and they are not  allowed to interfere with our earthly lessons. It has been said that  when our need is greatest, God is nearest. This is very true, but help  will and cannot miraculously appear. It has to be asked for. That’s how  it comes about that, during spells when nothing appears to be working  for us and it looks as if the whole world were against us, eventually  even the least religiously inclined humbly go down on their knees and  pray: ‘If there is someone out there, can you please help me?’ 

That is the moment when our superconscious faculties slowly begin to  open and the receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind tunes  itself into the frequencies of those in charge of us in the spirit  world, humankind’s true home. This in itself is the start of our return  journey into the conscious awareness that in truth we are – and always  have been – one with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life.  And because God is as much part of us as we are of God, no thought, word  or action ever goes unobserved or unanswered, see above. 

Our spirit guides are just as much part of us on the inner level. Their  task is to encourage us and coax us forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, which in the end takes even the last and  slowest ones onto the higher and ultimately the highest levels of life.  If we ask our friends and helpers, they are willing to provide us with  the courage and strength that is necessary for bringing forth the  characteristics of our higher or Christ nature. Learning something from  every one of our experiences increases our inner strength and that  ensures that later on we cope better with further difficult situations  that could still be in store for us until the last one of our karmic  debts has been redeemed.

And because spiritual progress is the birthright of every one of us as  well as the whole of humankind, it would not make any sense if our  spirit friends did the work that is required for making it on our  behalves. This is where praying comes into its own and together let’s  pray: ‘O Great White Spirit, may Thy peace be present in every moment of  our daytime thinking and protect our dreamstate at night. May Thy  Spirit become increasingly manifest in every human being in ways that  were never experienced on the earthly plane of life before, so that  eventually for everybody each day can be all that we ever hoped for.

‘May humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams for ourselves and  our world be fulfilled. With each passing day, may our faith and trust  in the goodness of the life that has been given to us by God and the  Angels. May our inner vision expand to help us bring forth the highest  and best within us, so that the drives and urges of our lower animal  nature can breathe their last on the cross of earthly life. Resting  safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels, may peace, health and  happiness then forever be with us and our world. Amen’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘True Prayer’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Make Me Brave For Life
*_
​ 




​ Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Make me brave for the life You have given me.
Help me to straighten after pain, 
The way trees do after each rain,

Like grass that’s been blown down,
Let me rise from sorrow with an inner vision
That’s opened and knows 
That Your ways are always wise.

When life brings blinding things,
Help me to remain focussed on 
Looking forwards and upwards,
Never back,

Safe in the knowledge that behind 
The darkness of humankind’s earthly existence
Your light has always been waiting
To eventually reveal our true nature to us,
The part of our being that’s only interested in
That which is good, right and beautiful.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Power Prayer*_

_*




*_

O Great and Eternal White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life.
I seek Your love and inspiration,
And every hour of each day I breathe in
Your life-giving power to:
Love and care.
Heal and share.
Protect life with deeds that are pure.
Think and endure.
Help, wherever there’s strife.
Forgive, whenever necessary in my life.

But above all, I wish to thank You 
For the gift of my life and everything in it.

Based on the Native American Seneca Tradition
Adapted for our time by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Forgiveness Prayer
*_
​ _*





*_​ O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
I ask for Your forgiveness for myself and all humankind. 
Please, help me to forgive all those who ever hurt and wounded me, 
In thoughts, words and deeds, consciously  and unconsciously, 
In this lifetime and all others. 
I forgive each one of them.

Help me also to forgive myself for everything I have ever done
To hurt and wound others, in thoughts, words and deeds,
Consciously  and unconsciously,  
In this lifetime and all others. 
I ask each one of them to forgive me.

Please help me to forgive myself for the occasions when,
During the long spell of being ignorant of my true nature 
And the higher purpose and meaning of my life, 
I harmed myself through thoughts, words and deeds, 
Consciously  and unconsciously, in this lifetime and all others.
I forgive myself for this.
Will you please forgive me, too?

Through the forgiveness we are projecting 
With Your assistance into our world 
And are receiving from others,
The chains and shackles of Karma dissolve
And fall from us. 
We are setting each other free, 
So that hand in hand with You and the Angels 
Each one of us can evolve into 
The master of the vessel of their own being, 
Life and destiny. 
In the name of love I ask this for myself 
And on behalf of all humankind. 

Amen

Use this prayer twice daily for thirty days,
but then only when bad feelings against someone
are rising from deep within you.​ 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Advice For Living

*_​ 




​ We are in this life to become aware that: 
On the inner level of life
The whole of Creation is one;
There is no separation between anything;
Everything is connected with 
And related to everything else.

That’s why when we hurt
People and animals alike,
All life is harmed and when 
Someone attacks the honour of one 
Affects the whole of humankind.
And that’s by no means all! 
Whatever one of us does,
In thoughts, words and deeds, 
Influences the whole of Creation.

This shows the need for acting responsibly
And with the greatest of care.
When our hearts and minds work in unison,
The Divine power of the Great Father/Mother
Helps us to achieve our hopes and dreams.

So whatever you do in life,
Do the very best you can
With your heart and mind 
As well as your hands.
When they are working as one,
Whatever we ask for,
God and the Angels do not hesitate
To make them come true.

Based on a teaching by White Buffalo Calf Woman
From Native American Lakota tradition
Adapted for our time by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*A Mother’s Love
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Naturally, there are exceptions to any  rule, including this one. But generally speaking, nobody loves us like a  mother is capable of loving her child. Somewhere in the finely meshed  fabric of life, the love that existed between her and us in other  lifetime wove a strong golden cord that connected us with her and  released us into our present lifetime together with her. Ideally, this  bond is not one of possession but of protection and caring, of being  there for us whenever we needed it. In our younger days we may have felt  the strain of over-watchfulness and too many questions. But the old  equaliser time is likely to reveal to us eventually that the quality of  her love has been less selfish than we thought, and more precious than  we ever dreamed it could be. 

The best part of the relationship with our earthly mother is not the  blood connection, but the karmic ties between us that could reach a long  way back into previous lifetimes. That’s the main reason why she chose  to act this part in this one. She did it because that’s what she wanted  and not because it was her duty. It was her choice to be our mother and  ours to come as her child. The awareness of this sets us free to say: ‘I  like you, mother’ or ‘I love you, mama’. 

Quanah Parker from the Native American Comanche tribe writes: ‘Comanche  may die tomorrow or in ten year’s time, but when the end of one lifetime  comes for any of us, we know that we shall all be together again in the  world of spirit. That’s where I want to see my mother again.’

But even if the mother of our present lifetime could not love and attend  to us the way we would have liked her to, the Great Mother of all life  has always provided for all our needs and accepted us just the way we  were at any given moment. Having provided us with unloving mother for  our present lifetime has been part of this and no matter what may ever  happen to us, the Great Mother loves each one of us totally and  unconditionally and will forever do so.
 
Joyce Sequichie Hifler
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The Serenity Prayer*_

_*




*_
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Grant me the serenity to accept
The things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

There is also a less well known, but equally beautiful part:

Living one day at a time,
Enjoying one moment at a time,
Accepting hardships and pain as the road to healing and peace.
Knowing that our world is a sinful one, 
But becoming ever more aware that everything 
That happens in it serves a wise higher purpose.
That’s why I now take it the way it is
And not yet as I used to think it should be.
I rest safely in the knowledge that 
Some day in the not too distant future it will be that way,
Because God in the end will make all things right
And that which is ugly in us and our world beautiful. 
So I surrender my will to His/Her will and 
Continue reasonably happy and content with my earthly existence.
On the inner level of life I have always been at one with my Creator.
This state will continue forever when I move into the world of light
For good and am then free to explore ever higher levels of life.

Reinhold Niebuhr 1894-1971
Second Part Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Untie The Knots
*_
​ 





O Great White Spirit, 
Beloved Father/Mother and
Creator of all life,
Please help me to untie the knots
That are in my mind, heart and life.
Remove the have nots,
The can nots and do nots
That are in my mind.

Erase the will nots,
May nots and the
Might nots that have made 
Their home in my heart.

Release me from the could nots,
Would nots and should nots
That have obstructed my life up to now.

But most of all, beloved Father/Mother,
I ask you to remove from my heart,
Mind and life all the I am nots
I have allowed to hold me back,
Especially the thought
That I am not good enough
And unworthy of calling myself 
One of Your children of the Earth.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?
*_





​The other night in dreamtime I went to Heaven. One of the Angels welcomed me and showed me round. When I asked what happens here when we pray, it replied: ‘No prayer is ever unheard or unanswered. It’s just that after being filtered through the receiver station of the Akashic Records on one of the highest levels of life, where they are constantly arriving. They are then checked by the group of Angels known as the Lords of Karma, who are in charge of the records, and the answer sometimes has to be a downright ‘No!’ or something quite different and unexpected. Because the law of life is love and evolution, these Angels decide about the nature of the gift that should be given. The outcome depends on which lessons are likely to be most beneficial for the applicant’s present spiritual development. 

This information is passed on to the Angel and its helpers in the first section of a department of the heavenly workshop which we are about to enter, so we can take a closer look at it. ‘This is the Receiving Section where the Lord’s responses to every one of the petitions that reached God are sorted,’ my Angel said. It was an extremely busy place with an Angel as supervisor and a great many spirit guides and helpers, who were following the instructions of the Lords. Each one is passed on to the relevant group of spirit guides and the Angel in charge of it, there are a great many, to be made a reality in earthly life.

Our next stop was the Packaging and Delivery Department. The Angel  continued: ‘This is where every gift that has been asked for by anyone  in earthly life is processed. Whatever has been granted is produced here  and then despatched to the recipient.’ And because the hierarchy of the  Angels is in charge of providing for the true needs of every human  being, everybody in this section was working extremely hard. I had never  seen such a busy place before!

But what a contrast, when we reached a door at the end of the  department. We entered a very small room where, to my greatest surprise,  only one Angel was sitting and doing nothing. ‘This is the  Acknowledgment Section,’ my Angel friend murmured, obviously very  embarrassed. 

‘Why isn’t anyone working here?’ I asked. 

‘Ah, it’s sad,’ sighed the Angel. ‘When people have received the things  they asked for, very few have the presence of mind and good manners to  thank us for it in acknowledgment.’ 

Never having given much thought to it myself, I queried: ‘What is the right way of acknowledging God’s blessings?’ 

‘It’s very simple,’ said the Angel. ‘It takes only a moment to quietly  say: ‘Thank you, Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator and the Angels for  taking such good care of me and my loved ones.’

‘But what are the blessings we should give thanks for?’ I queried.

‘First of all give thanks and praise to your Creator for the gift of  your life and everything that’s in it. For example, if there is food on  your table, in your larder and/or refrigerator, and if you have clothes  on your back, a roof overhead and a place for sleeping, maybe even a  comfortable bed, you are richer than seventy-five percent of your  spiritual siblings in earthly life. If you have money in the bank, in  your wallet and maybe a bit of spare cash somewhere, you are among the  top eight percent of the world’s wealthy, and if you can read this on  your own computer, you are part of the one percent who can do so.’ 

‘If you woke up this morning in a reasonable state of health rather than  being ill, you are more blessed than the many who will not live to see  another day on the Earth. If you have never experienced the fears of  having to take part in a battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the  agony of torture or the hunger pangs of starvation, you are ahead of  about seven hundred million people in your world. If you can attend  church services without having to be afraid of harassment, arrest,  torture or death, you are more blessed than three billion others in your  world. And if you can hold up your head and smile, you are not the norm  but an exception compared to the millions who live in doubt and despair  in your world.’

‘I see what you mean and would like to do better in future,’ I said. ‘But where should I start?’

The Angel replied: ‘If you have received this message and can read it,  you are already in possession of a double blessing because someone loves  you enough to have sent it to you. On top of that you are more blessed  than over two billion people in your world who cannot see and/or read at  all. And that is by no means all. When this appears before you, you are  blessed many more times. For starters, someone gave unselfishly of  themselves and their most precious resource in earthly life and that is  their time. Unstintingly, they are sharing their skills to serve as our  channel for writing this and then bringing it to you. All of that is  done without asking anything in return other than that you should find a  better understanding of what happens on the higher and highest levels  whenever someone prays on the earthly plane of life. 

The next blessing is that their gift is coming to you with the help and  will of God and us, the Angelic hosts. Without them nothing happens in  the whole of Creation. And finally, those who are reading this are  closer to God’s heart than they ever thought possible. This is what  brings about healing miracles and they are constantly happening with the  help of the energies of the Universe’s white healing magic. I suggest  you begin by giving thanks and praise to the Highest for all these  things.’

Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life,
May all who read this find rest, peace and healing in You.
Thank you for each one of them being part of my life.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Akashic Records’
•    ‘The Law Of Life Demands Evolution’
•    ‘The Law Of Life’
•    ‘White And Black Magic’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Everything, There Is A Season*_

_*



*_

_To everything there is a season
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-11

_To everything there is a season and 
Everything happens for a wise higher reason.
There were times when during our earthly sojourns
We had forgotten God’s true nature and our own;
When we thought that the death at the end of 
Each one of them was the end of everything;
When we didn’t know that our departure from one level of life
Means to be reborn into our true home 
And returning into the awareness of our real nature. 

Our ignorance sucked us and our world ever deeper
Into the patriarchy with its warmongering
That dragged us into times of ever more seriously 
Hurting and wounding others and being wounded.
All human souls have to imbibe thoroughly 
The lessons this brings to us and our world
To help us differentiate between conditions of war and peace. 
Out of the suffering of such evolutionary periods grows
The wisdom and understanding we need
For the permission from the Highest to return into 
The knowledge of who and what we truly are.
This renews and rekindles 
Our kinship and friendship with all life.

Rejoice, that time is now.
A time for finding forgiveness and healing,
For ourselves, each other, our world and all worlds,
For attending to and blessing the soul wounds of all lifetimes,
Our own and everybody else’s,
As well as those of our world.
That’s what the Age of Aquarius means to me.
​Ecclesiastes  is one of the most ancient parts of the Old Testament.   It has its roots  in Judaism and from there they penetrate ever deeper   into the much  older spiritual traditions of the Middle East and  Africa,  and in  particular the Ancient Egyptian religion.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Affirmations
*_
​ _*




*_
​ As you move along the pathway of your   present lifetime, whenever your needs change be creative and make up new   affirmations. Here are a few examples to help you on the way:

•     O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, may Your will and   wishes as well as Your words and prayers be mine. In my life may Your   will be done this day and always. Today is a day of completion and   healing, for which I give thanks and praise. Divine healing miracles are   constantly taking place in my world and therefore also in me. Your   miracles and wonders shall never cease.

•    My love for You  floods my whole being and fills every cell and  atom of my physical body  and restores them to perfect health, happiness  and wellbeing. With every  breath I take the love and warmth of Your  sacred fire flows through the  painful parts into their deep underlying  causes and dissolves them.

•     Before going to sleep, I affirm that in dreamtime energies that  are no  longer good for me will be flowing through my feet into the  sacred fire  of Mother Earth. I ask the Angels of healing and peace to  uplift and  transmute them into blessing and healing energies for all  life. No other  energies can enter my consciousness. 

•    My earthly  personality is the cross I have been carrying for a  long time. I now  hand it over to you, Great White Spirit, the wise one  or living God  within. You communicate with me intuitively and at all  times are showing  me where and how I can best serve You.

•    God and the Angels  are guiding and protecting me and forever will  continue to do so.  Nothing can hurt or harm me because I now walk in  the light of the  Universal Christ, Your only born Son/Daughter. My  fears and anxieties  are dissolving because they are no longer  required.   

•    I  only need to remember the things that are worthy of keeping. So I  let go  of that which no longer serves my highest good and greatest joy  and the  wellbeing of our whole world.

•    Knowing that Your  evolutionary plan is perfect and that this also  applies to the millions  of small plans, one for every human being,  within  the great plan, the  fire of Your Divine enthusiasm eases me  forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. Intuitively,  You and the Angels are showing  me ways of fulfilling my highest  potential and how through this make my  contribution to the healing of  our world.

•    My pathway up the  spiritual mountain of life now lies open and  inviting before me. You  and the Angels are guiding me through the tests  and trials that still  have to come my way until my last karmic debt  has been paid and the path  for a healing miracle is clear. 

•    My inner light of Your  wisdom and love fills my whole being and  flows into everything I touch  with my thoughts, words and actions. This  is my way of bringing my own  small corner of Heaven onto the Earth, so  it can be shared with the  whole of my spiritual family. 

•    I am consciously aware that  You have always been and forever will  be with me and part of me. This  means I have re-entered the state of  Paradise and the knowledge of my  oneness with You and all life fills my  whole being to overflowing with a  new kind of hope and faith, trust  and devotion that is unshakeable. And  my gratitude for the goodness of  the life You and the Angels have  always given us is boundless.

•    You are the small still voice  of my inner being. At all times I  pay attention to Your directions and  follow them without hesitation. I  hear with Your ears and joyously  perceive the Angels’ glad tidings of  the new golden age of our world,  when Mother Earth has become a place  where people and animals co-exist  peacefully. I see how hand in hand  with You and the Angels, everybody  harmoniously works together for the  highest good and greatest joy of all  manifestations of life. 
O Great White Spirit,
All glory, honour and praise be to You,
For You are my inspiration, 
Revelation and illumination.
I know that with the help and will 
Of You and the Angels
All things are possible, 
Every condition can be healed
And crooked corners made straight.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘Prayers For Our Time’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternity Is Today
*
​ 





​ Every new day is part of the great mystery
In which past, present and future are one.
Each moment is like a river in which every drop of water 
Is as much linked to its spring on a distant mountain slope,
As with the oceans of our world.

In just the same way this today of ours is part of Eternity.
Every precious moment of it, that’s where we dwell.
Eternity is not something we reach when leaving earthly life. 
The awareness of this demands that we live 
In ways that are worthy of being eternally visible,
So that when we reflect on our present existence 
From the other side of the veil of consciousness 
That separates our two worlds, 
We can do so with gladness and without regrets. 

Now is the time for emptying
Hearts and souls of our lower nature’s characteristics,
Like anger and vengefulness, hatred and greed.
Their shedding raises our consciousness and tunes the 
Transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds 
Into the frequencies of the Highest Forces of life,
The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle. 
The more we develop the characteristics 
Of our own higher Christ nature and follow 
Its will and wishes instead of our lower nature’s,
The more we grow in wisdom and understanding.
This fills our whole being with patience and tolerance,
Compassion and love for all life.
Then at last we are worthy of our true nature,
Oneness with God and Eternity.​ Ku Sang 1984
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Desiderata - For The Aquarian Age
*






​Go  quietly amid the noise and haste of our world and remember what peace  there is in silence. As far as possible and without surrendering your  ideals and self-respect, try to be on good terms with everybody. Speak  your truth quietly and clearly. Those who are ready for it will  understand. Anyone who does not may do so later. Let them be. Listen to  the people around you and you are sure to find that there is no such  thing as a dull person and that even the seemingly dull ones can teach  you something. Loud and aggressive folks are vexations to the spirit and  are best avoided at all cost.

Everybody is gifted in some  special way, so be neither vain nor bitter about your talents. Although  they are as special as anyone else’s, there will always be someone who  is better or worse at certain things than you are. Waste no time on  comparing yourself with others, but enjoy your own plans and  achievements, hopes and dreams. Above all remain interested in life and  diligently apply yourself to whatever tasks are given to you. However  humble they may sometimes appear to you, they are a precious possession  in the changing fortunes of time and will always be a valuable  contribution to the wholeness of our world.

Even though there is  still much trickery in our world, let that not blind you to the fact  that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and fair in all your  dealings and in everything you do never forget that whatever we send  into our world unerringly finds its way back to us. Many strive for high  ideals, but do not overlook that it often requires greater heroism to  live our daily lives, trusting that things will change and really get  better, that all is well with us and our world and that with the help  and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and miracles do  happen.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be  cynical in matters of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and  disenchantment of our world, love is the law of life. It is the eternal  evergreen of the Universe. Never allow it to die in your heart but do  your best to love. Any love given will always return in some way, even  though it often does not look like it. Only through life’s tests and  trials, ups and downs can the capacity of our love nature mature and  deepen. Therefore, take the counsel of the years with kindness and  surrender the things of youth with grace. Nurture and develop your  spiritual strength in good times, so it can act as your shield when the  going gets rough.

Do not distress yourself with imaginings and  bear in mind that fatigue and loneliness are the cause of many fears.  Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you  are a beloved child of the Universe, no less than the trees and the  stars, that we all have a right to be here, because everybody has their  particular lessons to learn, and that – whether we are aware of it or  not – the great Universal plan rests safely in God’s hands and is  unfolding as it should.

Make peace with your soul and our  Creator, whatever this means to you. And bear in mind that in our  understanding of the Divine each one of us stands alone. We are all  responsible for ourselves and the state of our world. Each through their  own efforts has to save and redeem themselves and their own soul.  No-one can do it on our behalf. And whatever your aspirations in the  noisy confusion of daily life may be, make an effort to find your soul’s  purpose and do your best to fulfil it. This alone can bring peace with  ourselves and God.

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham,  drudgery and broken dreams that to this day are an essential part of the  lessons we and our world have to learn, for they too serve a wise and  higher purpose. Know that all of it is part of one of our world’s  evolutionary phases that will pass. Instead of falling into depression,  remain as positive as you can by focussing on the mystery, magic and  wonders of our beautiful world. Look for the wisdom and love behind the  surface of life that brings everything into being and maintains it.  Enjoy what it offers and be content with your lot. Never lose your  optimism about the good outcome of everything that still has to take  place in our world before the great transition from one age to another  is complete. Rest safely in the knowledge that we and our world are  secure in the loving hands of God and the Angels, and that because of  this everything is sure to turn out well in the end.
Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’  

* * *
​


----------



## escorial

Gods are responsible for beauty and evil


----------



## Aquarius

*Eternity Is Today
*
​ 




​ Every new day is part of the great mystery
In which past, present and future are one.
Each moment is like a river in which every drop of water 
Is as much linked to its spring on a distant mountain slope,
As with the oceans of our world.

In just the same way this today of ours is part of Eternity.
Every precious moment of it, that’s where we dwell.
Eternity is not something we reach when leaving earthly life. 
The awareness of this demands that we live 
In ways that are worthy of being eternally visible,
So that when we reflect on our present existence 
From the other side of the veil of consciousness 
That separates our two worlds, 
We can do so with gladness and without regrets. 

Now is the time for emptying
Hearts and souls of our lower nature’s characteristics,
Like anger and vengefulness, hatred and greed.
Their shedding raises our consciousness and tunes the 
Transmitter/receiver station of our earthly minds 
Into the frequencies of the Highest Forces of life,
The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle. 
The more we develop the characteristics 
Of our own higher Christ nature and follow 
Its will and wishes instead of our lower nature’s,
The more we grow in wisdom and understanding.
This fills our whole being with patience and tolerance,
Compassion and love for all life.
Then at last we are worthy of our true nature,
Oneness with God and Eternity.
​ Ku Sang 1984
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Time’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Written With Love
*
​ _*



*_

 Part of God’s Great design for all life 
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns 
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled 
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience 
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time 
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.​ There we have to wait patiently to be granted 
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story. 
By gradually shedding and leaving behind 
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore. 
With the passing of time it takes over 
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.​ New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed 
Its planning stage in the spirit world.
This continues until Earth life 
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.​ Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are then allowed to move on 
To lessons of a more elevated nature and
Forever resting safely in the knowledge 
That they are guiding and protecting us.

​ Recommended Reading:
•   ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ 
* * * 

​


----------



## dragon_fart

Borges gone blind. Hawking was paralysed. Beethoven gone deaf. However, they kept on producing. They presented great ideas and works to humanity. So, move on, produce great things...


----------



## Aquarius

dragon_fart said:


> Borges gone blind. Hawking was paralysed. Beethoven gone deaf. However, they kept on producing. They presented great ideas and works to humanity. So, move on, produce great things...



Probably they were given to humankind, through them, as a reward for what they endured and still kept on trying to bring better understanding to us and our world, and so do their share of making it into a better place.


----------



## Aquarius

*Desiderata - For The Aquarian Age
*
​ 





​ Go  quietly amid the noise and haste of  our world and remember what peace  there is in silence. As far as  possible and without surrendering your  ideals and self-respect, try to  be on good terms with everybody. Speak  your truth quietly and clearly.  Those who are ready for it will  understand. Anyone who does not may do  so later. Let them be. Listen to  the people around you and you are sure  to find that there is no such  thing as a dull person and that even the  seemingly dull ones can teach  you something. Loud and aggressive folks  are vexations to the spirit and  are best avoided at all cost.

Everybody is gifted in some special way, so be neither vain nor bitter    about your talents. Although they are as special as anyone else’s,  there   will always be someone who is better or worse at certain things  than   you are. Waste no time on comparing yourself with others, but  enjoy your   own plans and achievements, hopes and dreams. Above all  remain   interested in life and diligently apply yourself to whatever  tasks are   given to you. However humble they may sometimes appear to  you, they are a   precious possession in the changing fortunes of time  and will always  be  a valuable contribution to the wholeness of our  world. 

Even though there is still much trickery in our world, let that not    blind you to the fact that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and    fair in all your dealings and in everything you do never forget that    whatever we send into our world unerringly finds its way back to us.    Many strive for high ideals, but do not overlook that it often requires    greater heroism to live our daily lives, trusting that things will    change and really get better, that all is well with us and our world and    that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are    possible and miracles do happen.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be cynical in matters    of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and disenchantment of our    world, love is the law of life. It is the eternal evergreen of the    Universe. Never allow it to die in your heart but do your best to love.    Any love given will always return in some way, even though it often   does  not look like it. Only through life’s tests and trials, ups and   downs  can the capacity of our love nature mature and deepen. Therefore,   take  the counsel of the years with kindness and surrender the things   of youth  with grace. Nurture and develop your spiritual strength in   good times,  so it can act as your shield when the going gets rough. 

Do not distress yourself with imaginings and bear in mind that fatigue    and loneliness are the cause of many fears. Beyond a wholesome    discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child    of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars, that we all have  a   right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to    learn, and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the great    Universal plan rests safely in God’s hands and is unfolding as it    should. 

Make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you.    And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us    stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and the state of  our   world. Each through their own efforts has to save and redeem   themselves  and their own soul. No-one can do it on our behalf. And   whatever your  aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be,   make an effort  to find your soul’s purpose and do your best to fulfil   it. This alone  can bring peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams    that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world    have to learn, for they too serve a wise and higher purpose. Know that    all of it is part of one of our world’s evolutionary phases that will    pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you  can   by focussing on the mystery, magic and wonders of our beautiful  world.   Look for the wisdom and love behind the surface of life that  brings   everything into being and maintains it. Enjoy what it offers  and be   content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good  outcome   of everything that still has to take place in our world before  the great   transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely  in the   knowledge that we and our world are secure in the loving hands  of God   and the Angels, and that because of this everything is sure to  turn out   well in the end.

 Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*The New Kind Of Hope, Faith And Trust

*




_
​ The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Every Day Is A Precious Gift
*_
​ _*



*_

God is in everything and everything is God,
And before the Great Father/Mother
We are all equally loved, appreciated and valuable.
The law of life is evolution and our earthly existence is a school
And every human being has to start its learning 
At the very base of the evolutionary spiral.
In the course of many lifetimes,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels
Each one of us slowly works their way 
Forwards and upwards this spiral
Onto ever higher levels of life.

To enable us to do this,
It is necessary to focus only on that which 
Is good, right and beautiful in all situations,
People, animals and things alike.
This is the part of the Divine 
All of us gradually have to bring forth,
Each from within the very core of  their own being.
In this process we become ever more God-like ourselves
And our connection with God and the Angels 
Grows increasingly powerful.

For a long time they have been waiting 
That we should begin to consciously work 
Hand in hand with them, 
So they can show us how, with each new day,
We can do our share of restoring a bit more of
The inner and outer balance of our world,
So that peace may come to us and it at last.

Wise ones, who are aware of these things, 
Know that each new day is a precious gift 
From God and the Angels.
They make the most of every one
By looking forward to everything it is going to bring.
Resting safely in the knowledge that every bit of it 
Is in truth a present from the Highest,
They welcome, greet and bless
Whatever comes their way.

No matter what may befall wise ones,
They remain hopeful and 
And hold steadfast onto their dreams.
They willingly follow their inner guidance
And give of their best at all times,
Trusting that the Universal laws 
Will see to it that in due course
More of the same will return to them.
​ 
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Golden Key’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## lisamarie

soul connection is the divine intervention of our consciousness!


----------



## Aquarius

I believe that everything is of God, and by that I mean the Great Father/Mother of all life, and from God. Everything in the whole of Creation is Divine. And every one of us is spark of the Great Light of the Universal Christ Spirit, the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother.


----------



## Aquarius

To paraphrase the wisdom God and the Angels gave to our world through the Buddha legend: ‘Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it somewhere. Even if it is spoken and rumoured by many or you have found it written in the religious books of your world or you received it from your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. When you find, after careful observation and analysis, that something agrees with your reasoning and is conducive to your good and the benefit of all, accept it and conduct your life by it. In this way alone can it become your spiritual property that no-one will ever be able to take away from you.’ 

* * *
​


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

Don't worry. You're not as bad a writer as me.


----------



## Aquarius

*Written With Love*

_*




*_

 Part of God’s Great design for all life 
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns 
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled 
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience 
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time 
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.
There we have to wait patiently to be granted 
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story. 
By gradually shedding and leaving behind 
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore. 
With the passing of time it takes over 
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.
New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed 
Its planning stage in the spirit world.

This continues until Earth life 
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.

Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
We are then allowed to move on 
To lessons of a more elevated nature and
Forever resting safely in the knowledge 
That they are guiding and protecting us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

*Desiderata - For The Aquarian Age
*
​ 





​ Go  quietly amid the noise and haste of  our world and remember what peace  there is in silence. As far as  possible and without surrendering your  ideals and self-respect, try to  be on good terms with everybody. Speak  your truth quietly and clearly.  Those who are ready for it will  understand. Anyone who does not may do  so later. Let them be. Listen to  the people around you and you are sure  to find that there is no such  thing as a dull person and that even the  seemingly dull ones can teach  you something. Loud and aggressive folks  are vexations to the spirit and  are best avoided at all cost.

Everybody is gifted in some special way, so be neither vain nor bitter    about your talents. Although they are as special as anyone else’s,  there   will always be someone who is better or worse at certain things  than   you are. Waste no time on comparing yourself with others, but  enjoy your   own plans and achievements, hopes and dreams. Above all  remain   interested in life and diligently apply yourself to whatever  tasks are   given to you. However humble they may sometimes appear to  you, they are a   precious possession in the changing fortunes of time  and will always  be  a valuable contribution to the wholeness of our  world. 

Even though there is still much trickery in our world, let that not    blind you to the fact that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and    fair in all your dealings and in everything you do never forget that    whatever we send into our world unerringly finds its way back to us.    Many strive for high ideals, but do not overlook that it often requires    greater heroism to live our daily lives, trusting that things will    change and really get better, that all is well with us and our world and    that with the help and will of God and the Angels all things are    possible and miracles do happen.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be cynical in matters    of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and disenchantment of our    world, love is the law of life. It is the eternal evergreen of the    Universe. Never allow it to die in your heart but do your best to love.    Any love given will always return in some way, even though it often   does  not look like it. Only through life’s tests and trials, ups and   downs  can the capacity of our love nature mature and deepen. Therefore,   take  the counsel of the years with kindness and surrender the things   of youth  with grace. Nurture and develop your spiritual strength in   good times,  so it can act as your shield when the going gets rough. 

Do not distress yourself with imaginings and bear in mind that fatigue    and loneliness are the cause of many fears. Beyond a wholesome    discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child    of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars, that we all have  a   right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to    learn, and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the great    Universal plan rests safely in God’s hands and is unfolding as it    should. 

Make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you.    And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us    stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and the state of  our   world. Each through their own efforts has to save and redeem   themselves  and their own soul. No-one can do it on our behalf. And   whatever your  aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be,   make an effort  to find your soul’s purpose and do your best to fulfil   it. This alone  can bring peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams    that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world    have to learn, for they too serve a wise and higher purpose. Know that    all of it is part of one of our world’s evolutionary phases that will    pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you  can   by focussing on the mystery, magic and wonders of our beautiful  world.   Look for the wisdom and love behind the surface of life that  brings   everything into being and maintains it. Enjoy what it offers  and be   content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good  outcome   of everything that still has to take place in our world before  the great   transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely  in the   knowledge that we and our world are secure in the loving hands  of God   and the Angels, and that because of this everything is sure to  turn out   well in the end. 
Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

_*Let Me Today
*_
​ 





 Let me today do something that shall take
A little sadness from our world’s vast store,
And may I be so favoured as to make
Of joy’s too scanty sum a little more.

Let me not hurt by any selfish deed
Or thoughtless word, the heart of foe or friend.
Nor would I pass, unseeing, worthy need,
Or sin by silence when I should defend.

However meagre be my worldly wealth,
Let me give something that aids humankind.
A word of courage or a thought of health,
Dropped as I pass, for troubled hearts to find.

Let me tonight look back across the span
‘Twixt dawn and dark, and to my conscience say:
‘Because of some good act to beast or man
The world is better that I lived today.’

Ella Wheeler Wilcox
1850-1919

* * *
​


----------

